# Knitting Tea Party, Friday 21st October, 2016



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party - Friday 21st October, 2016

I'm starting us off again this week to give Sam a chance to rest and recuperate. I know we are all so glad to have him back with us and just want him to recover and take over his leading-man role again!
Great minds do definitely think alike - I had found a couple of pumpkin recipes to include and what does Margaret send me with her summary?.......yep, another pumpkin recipe! 
Have a good week everyone.
Kate x

Pumpkin & Bacon Soup

Ingredients

1 tbsp vegetable oil
50g butter
1 onion, finely chopped
150g maple-cured bacon, cut into small pieces
½ Crown Prince pumpkin or onion squash, peeled, deseeded and cut into medium chunks (you need about 500g pumpkin flesh)
1 litre chicken stock
100ml double cream
3 tbsp pumpkin seeds, toasted
maple syrup, for drizzling
Method

In a large, heavy-bottomed pan, heat the oil with 25g butter. Add the onion and a pinch of salt and cook on a low heat for 10 mins or until soft. Add 60g bacon and cook for a further 5 mins until the bacon releases its fat. Then increase the heat to medium, add the pumpkin and stock and season. Bring to the boil, then reduce the heat to a simmer, cover with a lid and cook for about 40 mins until the pumpkin is soft. Pour in the cream, bring to the boil again and remove from the heat. Set aside some of the liquid, then blend the remaining pumpkin until smooth and velvety, adding liquid back into the pan bit by bit as you go (add more liquid if you like it thinner). Strain through a fine sieve, check the seasoning and set aside.
Melt the remaining butter in a pan over a high heat and fry the rest of the bacon with black pepper for 5 mins. Divide the bacon between four bowls, reheat the soup and pour over. To serve, sprinkle over the pumpkin seeds and drizzle with maple syrup.
(Recipe from Good Food magazine, October 2016)

Pumpkin Muffins  (Serves: 12 )

Ingredients
1 small sugar pumpkin, seeded
375g plain flour
400g caster sugar
2 teaspoons bicarbonate of soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
2 teaspoons ground cloves
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
2 teaspoons ground nutmeg
1 teaspoon ground allspice
1 teaspoon salt
160ml vegetable oil
3 eggs

Method
Prep:20min › Cook:25min › Ready in:45min 
Preheat oven to 180 C / Gas 4. Grease 12 muffin cups or line with paper muffin cases. 
Split pumpkin in half. Remove seeds and strings. Place on baking tray, cut side down. Cover with foil and bake in preheated oven until tender, about 90 minutes. Scoop out pumpkin and puree in blender. Weigh out 500g of pumpkin puree; set aside. 
In a large bowl, stir together flour, sugar, bicarb, baking powder, cloves, cinnamon, nutmeg, allspice and salt. In a separate bowl, beat together the 500g pumpkin puree, vegetable oil and eggs. Stir pumpkin mixture into flour mixture until smooth. Scoop muffin mixture into prepared muffin cups. 
Bake in preheated oven for 20 to 25 minutes, until a skewer inserted into the centre of a muffin comes out clean.

Pumpkin Squares

Ingredients
Serves: 24
125g (4¼ oz) butter, softened
100g (3¾ oz) dark brown soft sugar
125g (4¼ oz) plain flour
50g (2 oz) porridge oats
2 eggs
150g (5 oz) caster sugar
1 (400g) tin pumpkin purée
350ml (12 fl oz) evaporated milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves

Preparation method
Prep: 20 min |Cook: 35 min
1.	Preheat oven to 180 C / Gas mark 4.

2.	In a medium bowl, cream together butter and brown sugar. Mix in flour. Fold in oats. Press into a 23x33cm (9x13 in) baking tin. Bake in preheated oven 15 minutes, until set.

3.	In a large bowl, beat eggs with caster sugar. Beat in pumpkin and evaporated milk. Mix in salt, cinnamon, ginger and cloves. Pour over baked pastry base.

4.	Bake in preheated oven an additional 20 minutes, until set. Let cool before cutting into squares.

This is from *Margaret *(Darowil)
We were talking about Pumpkin Pie and this came up in my inbox. Figured I would post it. Haven't tried it so no idea what it is like. And as you will see it involves buying pumpkin and cooking it! But you are saved as another link arrived the next day- and includes a link to information about cooking pumpkins! So no excuses!

Pumpkin Meringue Pie

http://www.taste.com.au/recipes/44144/pumpkin+pie+slice
Ingredients
300g (2 cups) plain flour
70g (1/3 cup) caster sugar
125g butter, chilled, chopped
3 eggs
395g can sweetened condensed milk
1 1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon mixed spice
1/4 teaspoon ground nutmeg
420g cooked Kent pumpkin, pureed
Cinnamon sugar, to dust
Fresh flowers, to decorate

Meringue
100ml water
100g (1/2 cup) caster sugar
2 egg whites

Method
Step 1
Preheat oven to 200C/180C fan forced. Grease a 3cm-deep, 12 x 33cm (base measurement) fluted tart tin with removable base.
Step 2
Process the flour, sugar and butter until fine crumbs form. Add 1 egg and process until dough just comes together. Place in prepared tin and use fingertips to press evenly over base and sides. Place in the freezer for 10 minutes to rest.
Step 3
Place tin on a baking tray. Line the pastry with baking paper. Fill with pastry weights or rice. Bake for 15 minutes. Remove the paper and weights or rice. Bake for a further 10 minutes or until golden. Remove from oven and set aside to cool.
Step 4
Reduce oven to 180C/160C fan forced. Whisk the condensed milk, cinnamon, ginger, mixed spice, nutmeg and remaining eggs in a bowl. Add pumpkin puree and gently whisk until well combined. Pour into pastry case. Bake for 45 minutes or until custard is set. Transfer to a wire rack to cool completely.
Step 5
For the meringue, stir the water and sugar in a small saucepan over medium heat until the sugar dissolves and the mixture comes to the boil. Cook, without stirring, until the mixture reaches 115C (soft ball stage) on a sugar thermometer. While the syrup continues to cook, use electric beaters to whisk the egg whites and a pinch of salt in a bowl until soft peaks form. When the syrup reaches 120C (hard ball stage), and with the beaters on low speed, gradually add the syrup to the egg white mixture. Increase speed to medium and whisk for 10 minutes or until thick, glossy and cool.
Step 6
Spoon the meringue into a piping bag fitted with a large plain nozzle. Pipe rows of meringue peaks onto the pie. Use a cook's blowtorch to caramelise. Sprinkle with the cinnamon sugar and decorate with flowers.
http://view.bbcgoodfood.co.uk


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Summary of 14th October, 2016 by Darowil

*jheiens* has told us that one of the volunteers at Elm (Lisa) has a granddaughter (Phoenix) due - she has a hole in her skull with 15% of her brain out of her skull. Further scans next week prior to decisions being made.

*machristie* having cataract surgery coming Monday.

*Tami's* mother passed away peacefully Saturday evening. Visitation was Thursday (went well) and funeral today (Friday). Tami has a niece with Scleraderma who is getting worse - and I'm sure the stress isn't helping.

Gwen heard from *cmaliza* who had dental surgery end of May and is making a very slow recovery. On soft foods for a few months.

The two children *pacer* showed us in the mermaid blankets she made for them, were involved in a car rollover on Sunday. Scratches and bruises on all the family members, injuries to the dogs but they should recover OK, but fatal injury to the truck.

The farmer who co-shares with *Bonnie* and her DH has been unable to get his crop harvested because of the early snow - and so they will be not be getting anything from him for the use of their land.

*Gagesmum* is finding things really tough currently, not sleeping or eating and losing weight - seeing doctor today (Friday). Greg has told her he is definitely in a relationship with another woman.

*Cashmeregma* had a lovely time away with her sisters, and caught up with their 98 year old aunt.

*Darowil and Lurker* both have painful backs currently. Mine is settling - at least enough to enable me to manage Elizabeth with no problems on Thursday, while Julie's seems to have settled in for a long visit. She is seeing the doctor today (Friday) so should at least find out if there are any medical issues delaying her hip replacement.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

PHOTOS
4 - *Sugarsugar* - Get Well card for Sam
6 - *Kehinkle* - Christmas wreath ring ornament
22 - *BubbaLove* - Blanket for Tobias
33 - *TNS* - Turtle rescue
35 - *Puplover* - DGKs
43 - *Lurker* - Guernsey
44 - *Swedenme* - Baby dress/Baby hat and booties
46 - *Gwen* - Yarn for mermaid tail
47- *Kehinkle* - Floss ornament/Fall foliage
50 - *Sugarsugar* - Flowers
54 - *Bonnie* - Socks & Better Dorm boot/DH clearing the deck 
55 - *Budasha* - Better Dorm boot
56 - *Swedenme* - Soup/Quiche/kanelbullar ( cinnamon rolls )
59 - *Puplover * - Hallowe'en lamb!
68 - *Kate* - Boob tubes

RECIPES
6 - *Busyworkerbee* - Chicken & banana curry / Party food
22 - *Busyworkerbee* - Meat pie / Salted caramel
32 - *Busyworkerbee* - Chicken & cheese melt/Lemon gelato
34 - *Gwen* - Braised Leeks with Parmesan
64 - *Busyworkerbee* - Small pizzas/Taco potato pie
65 - *Swedenme* - Kitchen sink soup!

CRAFTS
49 - *Sam* - Crochet Nativity (link)
53 - *Bonnie* - Scrap buster table runner - quilting (link)
65 - *Gwen* - Mermaid tail pattern (link)
68 - *Lurker* - Frangipani yarn for guernsey (link)

OTHERS
5 - *Lurker* - Funny
25 - *Lurker* - Funnies
48 - *Lurker* - Funny


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Don't know why I had to split the summaries tonight as I thought they were shorter than usual! Hey, ho, as my much quoted Gran would have said, "It'll all be the same in a hundred years" or even, "What can't be helped must be tholed!" She was never short of a saying for every occasion and probably another to contradict it!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you so much for all the work getting another week started with all my knitting sisters and brothers ???? First time ever being on page one ????????????????????????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I will be making pumpkin muffins this weekend sometime . Have some homemade pumpkin pies in freezer ???? Need to do down some apples to apple sauce and pie and crisp fillings. Should be able to get some done tomorrow as our wee foster baby's ear infection seems better . Poor we man had very high fevers. Need to start another project to


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am just watching the news coverage of the 50th anniversary of the Aberfan disaster. I remember so clearly watching the TV reports of the tragedy at the time, as a 19-year old student, and just sitting and sobbing. My landlady came in, and couldn't understand why I was so upset by something that did not affect me personally. Well, even now, as a nearly 70-year old, who has seen a bit of the world, I still find the whole thing unbelievably sad and moving. How those families found the strength to carry on is almost impossible to understand. For those who may not know about this, a land slip in a Welsh village destroyed a village school, killing over 120 children, as well as many adults. A generation of children was wiped out in minutes.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just watching the news coverage of the 50th anniversary of the Aberfan disaster. I remember so clearly watching the TV reports of the tragedy at the time, as a 19-year old student, and just sitting and sobbing. My landlady came in, and couldn't understand why I was so upset by something that did not effect me personally. Well, even now, as a nearly 70-year old, who has seen a bit of the world, I still find the whole thing unbelievably sad and moving. How those families found the strength to carry on is almost impossible to understand. For those who may not know about this, a land slip in a Welsh village destroyed a village school, killing over 120 children, as well as many adults. A generation of children was wiped out in minutes.


I remember hearing about that too. Remembered it when an answer on Jeopardy last week, missed by everyone, was slag.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just watching the news coverage of the 50th anniversary of the Aberfan disaster. I remember so clearly watching the TV reports of the tragedy at the time, as a 19-year old student, and just sitting and sobbing. My landlady came in, and couldn't understand why I was so upset by something that did not effect me personally. Well, even now, as a nearly 70-year old, who has seen a bit of the world, I still find the whole thing unbelievably sad and moving. How those families found the strength to carry on is almost impossible to understand. For those who may not know about this, a land slip in a Welsh village destroyed a village school, killing over 120 children, as well as many adults. A generation of children was wiped out in minutes.


I can remember hearing about it on the teatime news - I must have been 14 at the time. One of those times when you remember where you were when you heard.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will be making pumpkin muffins this weekend sometime . Have some homemade pumpkin pies in freezer ???? Need to do down some apples to apple sauce and pie and crisp fillings. Should be able to get some done tomorrow as our wee foster baby's ear infection seems better . Poor we man had very high fevers. Need to start another project to


Hope your wee foster baby's ear continues to improve. That's a really sore thing, poor wee soul. What age is he now?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

mjs said:


> I remember hearing about that too. Remembered it when an answer on Jeopardy last week, missed by everyone, was slag.


Thanks for starting us off again Kate. I've never been on page 1 before but having just caught up on last week I thought I'd get in early and hopefully do better next week. I've had a busy week and feel knackered (there's that word again) so I'm having an early night. Have a good weekend everyone. TTYL


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks for starting us off again Kate. I've never been on page 1 before but having just caught up on last week I thought I'd get in early and hopefully do better next week. I've had a busy week and feel knackered (there's that word again) so I'm having an early night. Have a good weekend everyone. TTYL


Sleep well!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning folks, It's a lovely day here in Auckland with a brisk breeze to keep things cool.
We have our Labour Weekend here, so have been out early for summer veggie buying, and spent past hour or so getting everything planted.
Both of us have a horrible cough keeping us a bit miserable so hopefully will improve as it's very annoying waking up through the night with it.
Face masks and gloves needed with the soil mix we bought, so we don't inhale anything nasty from it. You can get legionnaires disease from mould spores so caution is needed.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the new start ladies. 
I too remember the Aberfan disaster being reported. Such a dreadful tragedy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Kate, Sam, Margaret, Julie, thank you for starting us off. 
I'm on page 2 I think, that hasn't happened in a long time. 
My other laptop needed plugged in and I decided to get on the old Dell and try to download some music to my phone.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just watching the news coverage of the 50th anniversary of the Aberfan disaster. I remember so clearly watching the TV reports of the tragedy at the time, as a 19-year old student, and just sitting and sobbing. My landlady came in, and couldn't understand why I was so upset by something that did not affect me personally. Well, even now, as a nearly 70-year old, who has seen a bit of the world, I still find the whole thing unbelievably sad and moving. How those families found the strength to carry on is almost impossible to understand. For those who may not know about this, a land slip in a Welsh village destroyed a village school, killing over 120 children, as well as many adults. A generation of children was wiped out in minutes.


That is sad, even though one didn't know any other the people, it doesn't diminish the sadness of loss of life, and then compounded by so many lives lost.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks kate and everyone for starting the new ktp for me. i have zilch energy today. have not done much. my arms feel heavy but i am going to try and knit a little tonight. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marking a spot and waiting for cinnamon rolls to rise. Pumpkin muffins and all sound good, but I have been eating far too much lately so need to cut back. At least the rolls are sugar free. 

Hope all are doing well or better. I'm going to try to knit a while before it's time to finish the rolls and fix supper.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kate thank you for getting us started off again so that Sam can continue to rest and recover. Love the recipes from you and from Margaret. Also Margret thank you for the summary. 

I've got a spinach & bacon quiche in the oven baking for dinner tonight. Have been wanting pumpkin pie so may just make one this weekend too. Temperatures really dropped between yesterday and today. High today only 70 F and the wind is really blowing. Think fall has finally decided to move in more permanently for the season. Sure hope so!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam as flyty1 mentioned in last week's KTP it will still be awhile before you are completely recovered. Do take it easy and let folks help you even here. Your back up ladies do a wonderful job and I know they as well as everyone here just want you to fully to recover especially before really cold weather sets in your area. So just sit back and enjoy. Eat when hungry, sleep when tired, and knit whenever you feel like it; don't let anything be a "have to do" if you know what I mean.


thewren said:


> thanks kate and everyone for starting the new ktp for me. i have zilch energy today. have not done much. my arms feel heavy but i am going to try and knit a little tonight. --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam as flyty1 mentioned in last week's KTP it will still be awhile before you are completely recovered. Do take it easy and let folks help you even here. Your back up ladies do a wonderful job and I know they as well as everyone here just want you to fully to recover especially before really cold weather sets in your area. So just sit back and enjoy. Eat when hungry, sleep when tired, and knit whenever you feel like it; don't let anything be a "have to do" if you know what I mean.


True!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Glad to have read that Sam is back in his home and taking his time getting into full gear. I always appreciate the ladies who give us the summaries as well as the ones who find so many varieties of recipes. Thank you. Lovely weather here in Texas and good to get out and about even with my "Moon shoe". However, it is a nuisance since I must remove it (and all those nasty Velcro sticking straps) when I get into the car to drive, then put it back on when I want to go into a store or such. I don't know why, but it's causing the leg to ache and had a lot of discomfort lying in bed last night and trying to go to sleep. The inner thigh hurt a lot as well as the front of the calf. Some folks have been able to wear theirs while in bed, but I cannot. I'm afraid I would injure my other leg and/or foot every time I turned over as these things are heavy and rather like a lethal weapon!!! I just hope it helps the broken ankle to heal completely and I don't end up with some other problem from wearing it. Wishing all Tea Party folks a pleasant weekend.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> Don't know why I had to split the summaries tonight as I thought they were shorter than usual! Hey, ho, as my much quoted Gran would have said, "It'll all be the same in a hundred years" or even, "What can't be helped must be tholed!" She was never short of a saying for every occasion and probably another to contradict it!


I have to look up "tholed".. thanks for the start off!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

81brighteyes so sorry you are having such difficulty with the boot/moon shoe. Have you contacted the doctor's office about it?  They may be able to give you some advice/tips that would help. Keeping you in prayers.


81brighteyes said:


> Glad to have read that Sam is back in his home and taking his time getting into full gear. I always appreciate the ladies who give us the summaries as well as the ones who find so many varieties of recipes. Thank you. Lovely weather here in Texas and good to get out and about even with my "Moon shoe". However, it is a nuisance since I must remove it (and all those nasty Velcro sticking straps) when I get into the car to drive, then put it back on when I want to go into a store or such. I don't know why, but it's causing the leg to ache and had a lot of discomfort lying in bed last night and trying to go to sleep. The inner thigh hurt a lot as well as the front of the calf. Some folks have been able to wear theirs while in bed, but I cannot. I'm afraid I would injure my other leg and/or foot every time I turned over as these things are heavy and rather like a lethal weapon!!! I just hope it helps the broken ankle to heal completely and I don't end up with some other problem from wearing it. Wishing all Tea Party folks a pleasant weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am having crazy trouble with my iphone. Whenever I text my DD she receives it in Chinese! I've checked and I have the language set correctly and it only has happened when I text her. Anyone have suggestions?

Here's tonight's quiche....


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, so glad you are home but sorry your energy has gone. I hope you are on a good all around vitamin. 
Thank you ladies for the startup and the summaries. That is so helpful. My neighbor planted a pumpkin on her side of the shared chain link fence. A blossom came through the fence to my side, and now there is a nice pumpkin on both sides. I am hoping she will come and harvest it. I shall ask her, if she doesn't want it, if I can have it as it grew on my side of the fence on her vine. It would be a shame to waste it.
Got word just as I was leaving work that my little Golf is ready to come home. I am elated! The little truck is good as a backup, but the lack of power steering is a bit of a problem in heavy traffic. Nonetheless, I was very glad I didn't have to rent a car, at an added expense, to get to work. Thank you all for commiserating with me. It is good to have you as friends.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am having crazy trouble with my iphone. Whenever I text my DD she receives it in Chinese! I've checked and I have the language set correctly and it only has happened when I text her. Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Here's tonight's quiche....


http://thenewdaily.com.au/life/tech/2016/10/21/apple-imessage-hack/?utm_source=Responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20161022_TND
Don't know if you can open this link. But it was in one of our email news items today about a hack on iPhones using iMessage. If you can't read this try goggling it- or checking the apple website they might tell you waht to do.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Glad to have read that Sam is back in his home and taking his time getting into full gear. I always appreciate the ladies who give us the summaries as well as the ones who find so many varieties of recipes. Thank you. Lovely weather here in Texas and good to get out and about even with my "Moon shoe". However, it is a nuisance since I must remove it (and all those nasty Velcro sticking straps) when I get into the car to drive, then put it back on when I want to go into a store or such. I don't know why, but it's causing the leg to ache and had a lot of discomfort lying in bed last night and trying to go to sleep. The inner thigh hurt a lot as well as the front of the calf. Some folks have been able to wear theirs while in bed, but I cannot. I'm afraid I would injure my other leg and/or foot every time I turned over as these things are heavy and rather like a lethal weapon!!! I just hope it helps the broken ankle to heal completely and I don't end up with some other problem from wearing it. Wishing all Tea Party folks a pleasant weekend.


They don't look comfortable at all- can't imagine sleeping in one. I'd be more bothered by it I think than a cast as they don't extra bits hanging onto them etc to get int he way.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will be making pumpkin muffins this weekend sometime . Have some homemade pumpkin pies in freezer ???? Need to do down some apples to apple sauce and pie and crisp fillings. Should be able to get some done tomorrow as our wee foster baby's ear infection seems better . Poor we man had very high fevers. Need to start another project to


That took the poor little thing a long time to recover. Hope he stays well now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kate and everyone for starting the new ktp for me. i have zilch energy today. have not done much. my arms feel heavy but i am going to try and knit a little tonight. --- sam


As others have said you have been very ill- and it takes time to recover- and you likely hadn't recovered from your last visit tot he spa. So you can't expect to be feeling better fro a few weeks yet. Take it easy and give yourself time to heal


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will be making pumpkin muffins this weekend sometime . Have some homemade pumpkin pies in freezer ???? Need to do down some apples to apple sauce and pie and crisp fillings. Should be able to get some done tomorrow as our wee foster baby's ear infection seems better . Poor we man had very high fevers. Need to start another project to


Sorry the little ones been sick, I'm glad he's doing better


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just watching the news coverage of the 50th anniversary of the Aberfan disaster. I remember so clearly watching the TV reports of the tragedy at the time, as a 19-year old student, and just sitting and sobbing. My landlady came in, and couldn't understand why I was so upset by something that did not affect me personally. Well, even now, as a nearly 70-year old, who has seen a bit of the world, I still find the whole thing unbelievably sad and moving. How those families found the strength to carry on is almost impossible to understand. For those who may not know about this, a land slip in a Welsh village destroyed a village school, killing over 120 children, as well as many adults. A generation of children was wiped out in minutes.


What a terrible tragedy, I've never heard about that before, no wonder you were upset


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, It's a lovely day here in Auckland with a brisk breeze to keep things cool.
> We have our Labour Weekend here, so have been out early for summer veggie buying, and spent past hour or so getting everything planted.
> Both of us have a horrible cough keeping us a bit miserable so hopefully will improve as it's very annoying waking up through the night with it.
> Face masks and gloves needed with the soil mix we bought, so we don't inhale anything nasty from it. You can get legionnaires disease from mould spores so caution is needed.


I hope your cold doesn't hang on too long, I think I've been coughing fir about 5 weeks now, don't feel sick, just a dry cough????
I can't imagine it's legal to sell soil that could give you legionnaires disease, how crazy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have to look up "tholed".. thanks for the start off!


I thought that was a typo????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will be making pumpkin muffins this weekend sometime . Have some homemade pumpkin pies in freezer ???? Need to do down some apples to apple sauce and pie and crisp fillings. Should be able to get some done tomorrow as our wee foster baby's ear infection seems better . Poor we man had very high fevers. Need to start another project to


Hoping the little one's ear infection is soon gone.

Marking my spot.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, It's a lovely day here in Auckland with a brisk breeze to keep things cool.
> We have our Labour Weekend here, so have been out early for summer veggie buying, and spent past hour or so getting everything planted.
> Both of us have a horrible cough keeping us a bit miserable so hopefully will improve as it's very annoying waking up through the night with it.
> Face masks and gloves needed with the soil mix we bought, so we don't inhale anything nasty from it. You can get legionnaires disease from mould spores so caution is needed.


Hope the cough is soon gone for both of you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kate and everyone for starting the new ktp for me. i have zilch energy today. have not done much. my arms feel heavy but i am going to try and knit a little tonight. --- sam


Sam, pile pillows under your arms for extra support. It sure helps me! And was recommended by a physical therapist.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I thought that was a typo????


Something to be endured, tolerated


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Glad to have read that Sam is back in his home and taking his time getting into full gear. I always appreciate the ladies who give us the summaries as well as the ones who find so many varieties of recipes. Thank you. Lovely weather here in Texas and good to get out and about even with my "Moon shoe". However, it is a nuisance since I must remove it (and all those nasty Velcro sticking straps) when I get into the car to drive, then put it back on when I want to go into a store or such. I don't know why, but it's causing the leg to ache and had a lot of discomfort lying in bed last night and trying to go to sleep. The inner thigh hurt a lot as well as the front of the calf. Some folks have been able to wear theirs while in bed, but I cannot. I'm afraid I would injure my other leg and/or foot every time I turned over as these things are heavy and rather like a lethal weapon!!! I just hope it helps the broken ankle to heal completely and I don't end up with some other problem from wearing it. Wishing all Tea Party folks a pleasant weekend.


You shouldn't be hurting in the calf or thigh from it. Perhaps check with the dr about it. Also, try to wear a shoe that is close to the same height as the sole of the boot, as the 2 different heights can cause your back and hips to hurt. And wearing it that way for too long can also put your back out of alignment. Hope your ankle heals well, and quickly.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Good to be able to check in a little earlier than usual for me this week. We've had much rain since late yesterday and all through the night and today. Flooding is to be expected in many places here in NE Ohio. Plus, the low temp last night was the high for most folks today. It is dropping down to near freezing tonight and not climbing much above 40F tomorrow. Need to get the humidifiers out shortly with the heat coming on in a bit. My fingers are getting quite cold just typing here.

Tim had a very disturbing coughing spell during PT today at school. His therapist commented that he had difficulty walking for a bit also. He's been fine since school, even had a very brief nap after supper. Sometimes it seems that he has a problem with swallowing even while just sitting. Of course, the CP does affect his muscle coordination in his throat and neck. It has a large effect on his ability to speak distinctly certain vowel and consonant combinations. His Spanish teachers have graciously taken his limitations into account for class work.

Hope you all are hanging in there and coping with life's stumbling blocks with a little help from your friends, as Tim reminds us often.

Hugs and best wishes to each of you.

Ohio Joy :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:40 pm and found the new ktp.
Thank you Kate and all of you who helped for another great start.

Dr appoint I fell apart in the office. She said my word you are definitely going through a lot. So she upped my mood stabilizers and gave me some Atavan to help me sleep. I go back in 2 weeks to see how I am doing 

I saw our (mine and Gregs ) at the store and we had a long talk. Felt better after that. I know now that pretty much what I thought is the truth. Won't go into it but I feel so much better about a few things.

Gage and I went to my friend Jodis. The 2 of us plus her and her 2 girls had pizza and a movie. Got home about half an hour ago. 

Check in later.????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, glad you have support. Hope you had nice visit with friend and extra meds help.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:



> Good to be able to check in a little earlier than usual for me this week. We've had much rain since late yesterday and all through the night and today. Flooding is to be expected in many places here in NE Ohio. Plus, the low temp last night was the high for most folks today. It is dropping down to near freezing tonight and not climbing much above 40F tomorrow. Need to get the humidifiers out shortly with the heat coming on in a bit. My fingers are getting quite cold just typing here.
> 
> Tim had a very disturbing coughing spell during PT today at school. His therapist commented that he had difficulty walking for a bit also. He's been fine since school, even had a very brief nap after supper. Sometimes it seems that he has a problem with swallowing even while just sitting. Of course, the CP does affect his muscle coordination in his throat and neck. It has a large effect on his ability to speak distinctly certain vowel and consonant combinations. His Spanish teachers have graciously taken his limitations into account for class work.
> 
> ...


We had 1 7/8" of rain in the rain gauge this morning. Forgot to look when we came home this afternoon. Surprisingly, we don't have a lot of standing water. We 7must have had a slow steady rain, instead of a heavy steady rain that has soaked in well. We have not turned the heat on yet, and it's 67°F here in the house. I need to go turn on the electric blanket to warm up the bed soon.

Prayers that Tim is okay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Kate and Margaret, thanks for starting us off this week. I hope Sam is taking advantage and getting a good rest.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, It's a lovely day here in Auckland with a brisk breeze to keep things cool.
> We have our Labour Weekend here, so have been out early for summer veggie buying, and spent past hour or so getting everything planted.
> Both of us have a horrible cough keeping us a bit miserable so hopefully will improve as it's very annoying waking up through the night with it.
> Face masks and gloves needed with the soil mix we bought, so we don't inhale anything nasty from it. You can get legionnaires disease from mould spores so caution is needed.


Sorry you and DH have a miserable cough. Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> thanks kate and everyone for starting the new ktp for me. i have zilch energy today. have not done much. my arms feel heavy but i am going to try and knit a little tonight. --- sam


Take it easy, Sam. Your knitting will be there tomorrow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am having crazy trouble with my iphone. Whenever I text my DD she receives it in Chinese! I've checked and I have the language set correctly and it only has happened when I text her. Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Here's tonight's quiche....


Mmmm== lookin' good


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate & Margaret, thanks for starting us on a new week. They sure fly by fast!

Bright eyes, sorry you are having struggles with the ankle, those "boots" can be a real pain in the backside. If you are having a lot of pain, I would check with the doctor to make sure something else isn't going on, I would be concerned about a clot.

I got all the beets done today, what a job, 3 turkey roasters full, (90 cups)all done now, just have to reheat them on Sunday. That's more than double what I did I last year, I've filled the 2 roasters very full & am going to keep the rest for us. 
It was quite nice today, got up to 4C/38F, I thought about cleaning my living room windows now that the flowers have been pulled but was too lazy by the time I was done with the beets, maybe tomorrow.
Th snow sunk a lot today but the swaths are still all covered in snow.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Something to be endured, tolerated


I looked it up after you said it wasn't a typo????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate & Margaret, thanks for starting us on a new week. They sure fly by fast!
> 
> Bright eyes, sorry you are having struggles with the ankle, those "boots" can be a real pain in the backside. If you are having a lot of pain, I would check with the doctor to make sure something else isn't going on, I would be concerned about a clot.
> 
> ...


That sure was a big job - what a lot of beets. It's been miserable here today. Rain all day. Didn't want to go out at all. The kind of day to curl up with a good book. I hope to clean my windows tomorrow if it stops raining.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi everyone, gosh another week gone by again. Thanks Kate and Margaret for starting us off this week. Sam it will take a little while for you to regain strength, you have put through the mill lately. Take care and I hope your antibiotics are working. 

Someone needs to let mother nature know that we are nearly in the middle of Spring.... again today it is only 11c and has been raining on and off since yesterday morning. So I am again in 3 layers of clothing. :sm16: 

I am off to a friends place this afternoon for a little afternoon tea with a couple of other friends. Should be nice.
Off to finish catching up on last weeks TP. Smile everyone! 
:sm11:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

KateB said:


> Hope your wee foster baby's ear continues to improve. That's a really sore thing, poor wee soul. What age is he now?


He will be nine months the end of this month . He is a real sweetheart.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

darowil said:


> That took the poor little thing a long time to recover. Hope he stays well now.


He was off his first medication for a week and two days than bam right back it came nasty this time. I had him to the hospital we were there for three hours his fever was really high and stubborn . Happy boy today and back to eating again. ????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am having crazy trouble with my iphone. Whenever I text my DD she receives it in Chinese! I've checked and I have the language set correctly and it only has happened when I text her. Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Here's tonight's quiche....


Looks very yummy ????????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> What a terrible tragedy, I've never heard about that before, no wonder you were upset


I've never heard about that either ,very sad and upsetting


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, so glad you are home but sorry your energy has gone. I hope you are on a good all around vitamin.
> Thank you ladies for the startup and the summaries. That is so helpful. My neighbor planted a pumpkin on her side of the shared chain link fence. A blossom came through the fence to my side, and now there is a nice pumpkin on both sides. I am hoping she will come and harvest it. I shall ask her, if she doesn't want it, if I can have it as it grew on my side of the fence on her vine. It would be a shame to waste it.
> Got word just as I was leaving work that my little Golf is ready to come home. I am elated! The little truck is good as a backup, but the lack of power steering is a bit of a problem in heavy traffic. Nonetheless, I was very glad I didn't have to rent a car, at an added expense, to get to work. Thank you all for commiserating with me. It is good to have you as friends.


So glad the Golf is ready to come home. The shared Pumpkin vine sounds a real boon- hope your neighbour is generous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Had a busy morning, unexpectedly, back seems slightly better. No word on the progress for the hip.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope your cold doesn't hang on too long, I think I've been coughing fir about 5 weeks now, don't feel sick, just a dry cough????
> I can't imagine it's legal to sell soil that could give you legionnaires disease, how crazy.


It's just a precaution as it can happen sometimes, there are warnings on the bags to inform you of potential hazards if spores are inhaled. It's best to be safe than sorry. We always open them outside so plenty of ventilation and water thoroughly afterwards.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am having crazy trouble with my iphone. Whenever I text my DD she receives it in Chinese! I've checked and I have the language set correctly and it only has happened when I text her. Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Here's tonight's quiche....


 :sm06: You mean you don't speak Chinese? lol No ideas from me other than going to your cell phone dealer and seeing if they have a solution.

Yum! The chicken and leek pie was a success, David just asked that next time, I cute the leeks a little smaller, otherwise it was great. :sm24: 
We had fresh pumpkin pie for dessert.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

After dinner I pulled out some fat quarters I had gotten when I got my sewing machine last year, in different coffee prints, and got them ironed, cut, and sewn together, this is kinda fun. UhOh! I do NOT need another hobby. lol
Now I just need backing for them and binding for the first one, I have an extra fat quarter that will be used with the coffee ones.
I'm going to work on my sock now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:40 pm and found the new ktp.
> Thank you Kate and all of you who helped for another great start.
> 
> Dr appoint I fell apart in the office. She said my word you are definitely going through a lot. So she upped my mood stabilizers and gave me some Atavan to help me sleep. I go back in 2 weeks to see how I am doing
> ...


Hopefully by the time you see the doctor next you will starting to feel better. Just getting some sleep should be a big help while you wait for the increased dose of the other meds to kick in. Not a bad thing to fall apart in front of the doctor- helps her see how you are managing (or nat as the case may be!).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Sam, so glad you are home but sorry your energy has gone. I hope you are on a good all around vitamin.
> Thank you ladies for the startup and the summaries. That is so helpful. My neighbor planted a pumpkin on her side of the shared chain link fence. A blossom came through the fence to my side, and now there is a nice pumpkin on both sides. I am hoping she will come and harvest it. I shall ask her, if she doesn't want it, if I can have it as it grew on my side of the fence on her vine. It would be a shame to waste it.
> Got word just as I was leaving work that my little Golf is ready to come home. I am elated! The little truck is good as a backup, but the lack of power steering is a bit of a problem in heavy traffic. Nonetheless, I was very glad I didn't have to rent a car, at an added expense, to get to work. Thank you all for commiserating with me. It is good to have you as friends.


Wonderful new that your Golf is fixed. 
Hopefully she'll let you have the pumpkin.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Good to be able to check in a little earlier than usual for me this week. We've had much rain since late yesterday and all through the night and today. Flooding is to be expected in many places here in NE Ohio. Plus, the low temp last night was the high for most folks today. It is dropping down to near freezing tonight and not climbing much above 40F tomorrow. Need to get the humidifiers out shortly with the heat coming on in a bit. My fingers are getting quite cold just typing here.
> 
> Tim had a very disturbing coughing spell during PT today at school. His therapist commented that he had difficulty walking for a bit also. He's been fine since school, even had a very brief nap after supper. Sometimes it seems that he has a problem with swallowing even while just sitting. Of course, the CP does affect his muscle coordination in his throat and neck. It has a large effect on his ability to speak distinctly certain vowel and consonant combinations. His Spanish teachers have graciously taken his limitations into account for class work.
> 
> ...


I hope that Tim is fine and not coming down with anything and that the CP doesn't cause too much interruption for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 8:40 pm and found the new ktp.
> Thank you Kate and all of you who helped for another great start.
> 
> Dr appoint I fell apart in the office. She said my word you are definitely going through a lot. So she upped my mood stabilizers and gave me some Atavan to help me sleep. I go back in 2 weeks to see how I am doing
> ...


Good that the doctor is listening and also great that you have friends that you can talk with that are a support network for you. 
I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> He was off his first medication for a week and two days than bam right back it came nasty this time. I had him to the hospital we were there for three hours his fever was really high and stubborn . Happy boy today and back to eating again. ????


Poor babe, I hope he's over the worst of it now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had a busy morning, unexpectedly, back seems slightly better. No word on the progress for the hip.


Yay on the back being a bit better, hopefully it will stay that way.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I guess I'm off to bed, sweet dreams everyone, see you all tomorrow.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:15am took pill about 20 min ago. Will be heading to bed in about another 10 mins. 

Looking forward to some sleep tonight????

See you all tomorrow ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> After dinner I pulled out some fat quarters I had gotten when I got my sewing machine last year, in different coffee prints, and got them ironed, cut, and sewn together, this is kinda fun. UhOh! I do NOT need another hobby. lol
> Now I just need backing for them and binding for the first one, I have an extra fat quarter that will be used with the coffee ones.
> I'm going to work on my sock now.


Uh oh...you've started something! :sm23: You just may get hooked....


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I see Sugar sugar has posted photo of clivia in bloom. Mine are too they are shade lovers and I have them under a pine tree out front.
I found the lemon coloured one a couple of years ago. The wind has damaged the flowers so they're not looking so great at present.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just watching the news coverage of the 50th anniversary of the Aberfan disaster. I remember so clearly watching the TV reports of the tragedy at the time, as a 19-year old student, and just sitting and sobbing. My landlady came in, and couldn't understand why I was so upset by something that did not affect me personally. Well, even now, as a nearly 70-year old, who has seen a bit of the world, I still find the whole thing unbelievably sad and moving. How those families found the strength to carry on is almost impossible to understand. For those who may not know about this, a land slip in a Welsh village destroyed a village school, killing over 120 children, as well as many adults. A generation of children was wiped out in minutes.


I remember reading about this and like you found it very upsetting . Such a tragedy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning folks, It's a lovely day here in Auckland with a brisk breeze to keep things cool.
> We have our Labour Weekend here, so have been out early for summer veggie buying, and spent past hour or so getting everything planted.
> Both of us have a horrible cough keeping us a bit miserable so hopefully will improve as it's very annoying waking up through the night with it.
> Face masks and gloves needed with the soil mix we bought, so we don't inhale anything nasty from it. You can get legionnaires disease from mould spores so caution is needed.


Hope you both get rid of your Nasty coughs soon Fan . Makes you feel worse when you can't get any sleep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> thanks kate and everyone for starting the new ktp for me. i have zilch energy today. have not done much. my arms feel heavy but i am going to try and knit a little tonight. --- sam


Take care Sam and hopefully you will feel a little stronger each day


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am having crazy trouble with my iphone. Whenever I text my DD she receives it in Chinese! I've checked and I have the language set correctly and it only has happened when I text her. Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Here's tonight's quiche....


Looks delicious Gwen 
Can't help with the iPhone problem do know that they have a mind of their own . I constantly argue with phone and iPad although they are both old so I should be glad that they still work once they decide to get going .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

81brighteyes said:


> Glad to have read that Sam is back in his home and taking his time getting into full gear. I always appreciate the ladies who give us the summaries as well as the ones who find so many varieties of recipes. Thank you. Lovely weather here in Texas and good to get out and about even with my "Moon shoe". However, it is a nuisance since I must remove it (and all those nasty Velcro sticking straps) when I get into the car to drive, then put it back on when I want to go into a store or such. I don't know why, but it's causing the leg to ache and had a lot of discomfort lying in bed last night and trying to go to sleep. The inner thigh hurt a lot as well as the front of the calf. Some folks have been able to wear theirs while in bed, but I cannot. I'm afraid I would injure my other leg and/or foot every time I turned over as these things are heavy and rather like a lethal weapon!!! I just hope it helps the broken ankle to heal completely and I don't end up with some other problem from wearing it. Wishing all Tea Party folks a pleasant weekend.


Sounds like you need to go back and see the doctor again . Hope it heals soon


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Good morning all, on Saturday. Thanks for the new opening recipes Kate and Margaret- Halloween pumpkins are in all our shops at present so very useful!
Sam, take it slowly, we need you fully recovered. Bubbalove, poor baby has had a nasty time. I hope he's now fully recovered.
Mel, good to have time with your friend, and I'm sure it's good for Gage to be visiting friends. Stay strong!
Julie, pleased your back is a bit less troublesome today. Hope it continues to improve.
Need to get myself moving now as still lots of paperwork to sort out so 'see you later'


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am just watching the news coverage of the 50th anniversary of the Aberfan disaster. I remember so clearly watching the TV reports of the tragedy at the time, as a 19-year old student, and just sitting and sobbing. My landlady came in, and couldn't understand why I was so upset by something that did not affect me personally. Well, even now, as a nearly 70-year old, who has seen a bit of the world, I still find the whole thing unbelievably sad and moving. How those families found the strength to carry on is almost impossible to understand. For those who may not know about this, a land slip in a Welsh village destroyed a village school, killing over 120 children, as well as many adults. A generation of children was wiped out in minutes.


That is so tragic. :sm03:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am having crazy trouble with my iphone. Whenever I text my DD she receives it in Chinese! I've checked and I have the language set correctly and it only has happened when I text her. Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Here's tonight's quiche....


That Quiche looks very yummy. Cant help with iphone sorry, dont know anything about them.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Mel, glad you have support. Hope you had nice visit with friend and extra meds help.


From me too....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> He was off his first medication for a week and two days than bam right back it came nasty this time. I had him to the hospital we were there for three hours his fever was really high and stubborn . Happy boy today and back to eating again. ????


Good to hear that he is getting better, poor little thing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Had a busy morning, unexpectedly, back seems slightly better. No word on the progress for the hip.


Hopefully your back continues to improve.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> He was off his first medication for a week and two days than bam right back it came nasty this time. I had him to the hospital we were there for three hours his fever was really high and stubborn . Happy boy today and back to eating again. ????


Glad to hear he is feeling better and eating well. Hope the ear infection has gone for good this time


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I see Sugar sugar has posted photo of clivia in bloom. Mine are too they are shade lovers and I have them under a pine tree out front.
> I found the lemon coloured one a couple of years ago. The wind has damaged the flowers so they're not looking so great at present.


Very pretty. The yellow ones are more expensive to buy here. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful new that your Golf is fixed.
> Hopefully she'll let you have the pumpkin.


Glad your golf is ready to be picked up Joyce and hope you get to share in the bounty from the pumpkin patch


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> I hope that Tim is fine and not coming down with anything and that the CP doesn't cause too much interruption for him.


I too hope Tim is feeling better now Joy .


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have to look up "tholed".. thanks for the start off!


To thole something is to put up with it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> After dinner I pulled out some fat quarters I had gotten when I got my sewing machine last year, in different coffee prints, and got them ironed, cut, and sewn together, this is kinda fun. UhOh! I do NOT need another hobby. lol
> Now I just need backing for them and binding for the first one, I have an extra fat quarter that will be used with the coffee ones.
> I'm going to work on my sock now.


What's a fat quarter?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joy, healing energy sent for Tim.
Kathleen, I rememer that tragedy very well. Such a diaster. I think part of why it hit me so hard is im Welsh on both sides of ancestry.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> What's a fat quarter?


It is a half yard of fabric that has been cut in half, thus a fat quarter of a yard. It is how quilters buy many different fabrics to put together in quilt patterns. My sister and I will shop for 20 of these today for my other sister's birthday present. Both of them are quilters, and this will improve her "stash" of fabric. She makes a quilt using 20 called Turning Twenty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> What's a fat quarter?


I was thinking the same thing?

I should have read on a bit... answered thanks.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie..... how is your son doing?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam as flyty1 mentioned in last week's KTP it will still be awhile before you are completely recovered. Do take it easy and let folks help you even here. Your back up ladies do a wonderful job and I know they as well as everyone here just want you to fully to recover especially before really cold weather sets in your area. So just sit back and enjoy. Eat when hungry, sleep when tired, and knit whenever you feel like it; don't let anything be a "have to do" if you know what I mean.[/quot
> 
> Listen to Auntie Gwen, Sam, and Flyty1, they both know what they are talking about. You don't "have to do" a thing until you begin to feel like it. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am having crazy trouble with my iphone. Whenever I text my DD she receives it in Chinese! I've checked and I have the language set correctly and it only has happened when I text her. Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Here's tonight's quiche....


The quiche looks delicious Gwen. Since you posted the picture last night I guess I'm already too late to drop in?? Darn!! 
I had a similar problem with my phone a couple of years ago - everything was coming up in Greek! But that was a problem at my end, my phone settings had somehow got changed and everything was in Greek. Since it is only when you text DD I don't know what to suggest. How bizarre!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> http://thenewdaily.com.au/life/tech/2016/10/21/apple-imessage-hack/?utm_source=Responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20161022_TND
> Don't know if you can open this link. But it was in one of our email news items today about a hack on iPhones using iMessage. If you can't read this try goggling it- or checking the apple website they might tell you waht to do.


Oh oh, could this be the answer to Gwen's problem. Is someone hacking her or her DDs, or both phones?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I was thinking the same thing?
> 
> I should have read on a bit... answered thanks.


And the only reason I had a fair idea was becuase I had asked one my Adelaide KP friends once! Isn't it amazing what you learn from a knitting site?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 8:40 pm and found the new ktp.
> Thank you Kate and all of you who helped for another great start.
> 
> Dr appoint I fell apart in the office. She said my word you are definitely going through a lot. So she upped my mood stabilizers and gave me some Atavan to help me sleep. I go back in 2 weeks to see how I am doing
> ...


No bad thing to fall apart in front of the Dr. At least she could see what you are trying to cope with. Hope the increased meds will help. Good that you've got a good support networks of friends to help you, especially those with children who will help Gage. Hugs to you dear friend.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I see Sugar sugar has posted photo of clivia in bloom. Mine are too they are shade lovers and I have them under a pine tree out front.
> I found the lemon coloured one a couple of years ago. The wind has damaged the flowers so they're not looking so great at present.


I like the look of Clivia flowers. I have some large gaps in my garden where I had some shrubs cut back a few weeks ago so I'm now looking for suggestions as to what to fill the gaps with. Bearing in mind it's only a small garden so nothing that's going to grow in to a huge plant. KP gardeners get your thinking caps on!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I looked it up after you said it wasn't a typo????


I love Kate's sharing the sayings. This one is particularly appropriate.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It is a half yard of fabric that has been cut in half, thus a fat quarter of a yard. It is how quilters buy many different fabrics to put together in quilt patterns. My sister and I will shop for 20 of these today for my other sister's birthday present. Both of them are quilters, and this will improve her "stash" of fabric. She makes a quilt using 20 called Turning Twenty.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay on the back being a bit better, hopefully it will stay that way.


 :sm24: It is coming and going- just a bit sore at present!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Good morning all, on Saturday. Thanks for the new opening recipes Kate and Margaret- Halloween pumpkins are in all our shops at present so very useful!
> Sam, take it slowly, we need you fully recovered. Bubbalove, poor baby has had a nasty time. I hope he's now fully recovered.
> Mel, good to have time with your friend, and I'm sure it's good for Gage to be visiting friends. Stay strong!
> Julie, pleased your back is a bit less troublesome today. Hope it continues to improve.
> Need to get myself moving now as still lots of paperwork to sort out so 'see you later'


Thanks Lin, I wonder if you are still doing the paperwork? More hopefully perhaps it is lunchtime.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Hopefully your back continues to improve.


Thanks Cathy- as I've been saying it is rather up and down!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I don't know if I mentioned that Greg was here at 245 yesterday. I was at the dr and Gage at school. He was able to leave a msg through the intercom on my machine....hi I don't have a phone anymore if Gage wants to visit tonight tell him come down around 6. 

Well I wonder /hope it is just that the doesn't have money to buy time for his phone right now.

Away Gage never went. And if Greg comes today Gage has a friend here from 10 am on til? May be having a sleepover if I can handle it. Lol.???? 

Plus my mom is coming to visit and will likely be here til midnight.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG...thank you Margaret. Yep, apparently I have been hacked. Contacted Apple and they are working on a fix but in the meantime had to change some information. Hope they get this fix soon!


darowil said:


> http://thenewdaily.com.au/life/tech/2016/10/21/apple-imessage-hack/?utm_source=Responsys&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20161022_TND
> Don't know if you can open this link. But it was in one of our email news items today about a hack on iPhones using iMessage. If you can't read this try goggling it- or checking the apple website they might tell you waht to do.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Keep warm Joy! Our temps dropped considerably overnight and it is a brisk 46F this morning at 8:00. Turned the heat back on for sure as the high today is to be 69F.

Hope Tim will be back in the pink of things soon. He is quite an amazing young man overcoming so many obstacles.I smile when I think of him getting such wonderful recognition at school.


jheiens said:


> Good to be able to check in a little earlier than usual for me this week. We've had much rain since late yesterday and all through the night and today. Flooding is to be expected in many places here in NE Ohio. Plus, the low temp last night was the high for most folks today. It is dropping down to near freezing tonight and not climbing much above 40F tomorrow. Need to get the humidifiers out shortly with the heat coming on in a bit. My fingers are getting quite cold just typing here.
> 
> Tim had a very disturbing coughing spell during PT today at school. His therapist commented that he had difficulty walking for a bit also. He's been fine since school, even had a very brief nap after supper. Sometimes it seems that he has a problem with swallowing even while just sitting. Of course, the CP does affect his muscle coordination in his throat and neck. It has a large effect on his ability to speak distinctly certain vowel and consonant combinations. His Spanish teachers have graciously taken his limitations into account for class work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This sounds weird but I'm glad you fell apart at doctor's office so that she could see how all this is affecting you. Good that she was able to help and that you will be going back in 2 weeks. Knowing the truth in your situation will be helpful in knowing how to deal with it. I'm sure you will come out the other end of this mess a stronger woman and a shining example for Gage. Keeping you always in my prayers Melody.


gagesmom said:


> 8:40 pm and found the new ktp.
> Thank you Kate and all of you who helped for another great start.
> 
> Dr appoint I fell apart in the office. She said my word you are definitely going through a lot. So she upped my mood stabilizers and gave me some Atavan to help me sleep. I go back in 2 weeks to see how I am doing
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie I've said it before and I'll say it again you get more done in a day than a dozen folks put together! I bet your pantry is a beautiful sight with all the produce you have put up along with being delicious! Three cheers for Bonnie!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate & Margaret, thanks for starting us on a new week. They sure fly by fast!
> 
> Bright eyes, sorry you are having struggles with the ankle, those "boots" can be a real pain in the backside. If you are having a lot of pain, I would check with the doctor to make sure something else isn't going on, I would be concerned about a clot.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad the baby is better. My hats off to you for being a foster parent. I've seen signs in our area lately asking for folks to apply to being a foster parent as there is apparently a shortage. DH and I years ago thought about doing this once our own were grown but now that the time has come our (rather my) health just wouldn't allow me to do so. God bless you for doing this.



Bubba Love said:


> He was off his first medication for a week and two days than bam right back it came nasty this time. I had him to the hospital we were there for three hours his fever was really high and stubborn . Happy boy today and back to eating again. ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you're hooked already! I love to quilt; both by machine and by hand.


Poledra65 said:


> After dinner I pulled out some fat quarters I had gotten when I got my sewing machine last year, in different coffee prints, and got them ironed, cut, and sewn together, this is kinda fun. UhOh! I do NOT need another hobby. lol
> Now I just need backing for them and binding for the first one, I have an extra fat quarter that will be used with the coffee ones.
> I'm going to work on my sock now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joyce I wasn't familiar with that quilt pattern and googled it. That is a lovely pattern. I have bookmarked some examples and the pattern to perhaps try sometime. Have fun searching for just the right fat quarters for your sister. I have been intrigued by the rag quilts lately using homespun fabric. Want to try making one of them sometime too.



flyty1n said:


> It is a half yard of fabric that has been cut in half, thus a fat quarter of a yard. It is how quilters buy many different fabrics to put together in quilt patterns. My sister and I will shop for 20 of these today for my other sister's birthday present. Both of them are quilters, and this will improve her "stash" of fabric. She makes a quilt using 20 called Turning Twenty.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You may drop in anytime and I'd be delighted to fix you a quiche or anything else you'd desire to eat! Wouldn't it be fun if we could just pop over to visit with each other.


angelam said:


> The quiche looks delicious Gwen. Since you posted the picture last night I guess I'm already too late to drop in?? Darn!!
> I had a similar problem with my phone a couple of years ago - everything was coming up in Greek! But that was a problem at my end, my phone settings had somehow got changed and everything was in Greek. Since it is only when you text DD I don't know what to suggest. How bizarre!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> After dinner I pulled out some fat quarters I had gotten when I got my sewing machine last year, in different coffee prints, and got them ironed, cut, and sewn together, this is kinda fun. UhOh! I do NOT need another hobby. lol
> Now I just need backing for them and binding for the first one, I have an extra fat quarter that will be used with the coffee ones.
> I'm going to work on my sock now.


This may be a silly but what is a fat quarters ? The picture in my mind doesn't make sense ????


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Poledra65 said:


> Yay on the back being a bit better, hopefully it will stay that way.


I will second that quote Julie ! Back pain is terrible ! Praying it will stay away ????????


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi all,

Use caught up on last week's and the start of this. After an evening at home, go a run from the area to Mideay, TN (near the VA border) on Thursday. Friday, came a run from Fountain Hill, SC (160 miles away) delivering in Aurora, IL on Monday. Wind was awful in NC and had blown trees down onto the northbound lanes on I26 south of Asheville. An accident had stopped traffic in the southbound lanes 20 miles or so before that. Picked up the freight and headed north again. No delays until construction at Asheville. Trees were removed. Stopped east of Knoxville for the night as it was raining and I was a bit tired. Went to bed at 10:00! Very unusual for me. Slept till around daylight and got up at 8. In the 30's right now. 

Pumpkin pie! The Pilot here has pumpkin roll slices for sale. May go in, get one and some milk for breakfast. Lila is hunkered down under the blanket in her bed. She was not happy when I got up as she was snuggled under the covers with me. 

Kate, that's for the start this week. 
Hope Sam is resting and getting his strength back. 
Julie, prayers that your back starts to feel better and that you hear soon about the surgery. 
Mel, hang in here. Good that the dr understands what you are going through. Sometimes you just have to let go. It hurts, I know, but in the end, better for everyone. 
Tami, prayers continue for your family. 
Mary, glad your family is all right. Scary for them all. 
Any one that I missed, prayers and good thoughts are with you all. 

Need to get moving, food wise and driving. May stop home tonight and drive to Chicago late Sunday as it's an early delivery on Monday. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know few folks here use an embroidery machine and I have a question. I used to use DK5 to clean my embroidery hoops from overspray of fabric temporary adhesive. I haven't been able to find it for quite sometime now and have even been told it may be discontinued. What do those of you that have an embroidery machine use to clean your hoops of overspray? Do you think GooGone would work and not damage the plastic hoops?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Uh oh...you've started something! :sm23: You just may get hooked....


Yah... I'm wishing I had more fabric, I've been trying to avoid that too, by not doing much sewing, oh well, what can one do, I guess I should just embrace my weakness and look for fabric on sale. lolol
I do have the fabric Marla bought for her curtains for the bathroom and spare bedroom but I can't get her to measure and let me know how long they need to be, maybe I'll call and make her do it later. 
It really does make sewing more fun to have a sewing machine I enjoy using.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know few folks here use an embroidery machine and I have a question. I used to use DK5 to clean my embroidery hoops from overspray of fabric temporary adhesive. I haven't been able to find it for quite sometime now and have even been told it may be discontinued. What do those of you that have an embroidery machine use to clean your hoops of overspray? Do you think GooGone would work and not damage the plastic hoops?


I don't have a machine, but we used to use GooGone to get stickers off of book covers, so I would think it would be OK for the hoops. Have you checked online for the DK5? When I can't find something locally, I go to Amazon and usually it's there.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> I see Sugar sugar has posted photo of clivia in bloom. Mine are too they are shade lovers and I have them under a pine tree out front.
> I found the lemon coloured one a couple of years ago. The wind has damaged the flowers so they're not looking so great at present.


What beautiful flowers


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> I see Sugar sugar has posted photo of clivia in bloom. Mine are too they are shade lovers and I have them under a pine tree out front.
> I found the lemon coloured one a couple of years ago. The wind has damaged the flowers so they're not looking so great at present.


Those are pretty, I'd heard of them until you all started talking and showing them, I'll have to look in my seed book and see if I can find some.
I hope you and DH are back in the pink soon,


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yah... I'm wishing I had more fabric, I've been trying to avoid that too, by not doing much sewing, oh well, what can one do, I guess I should just embrace my weakness and look for fabric on sale. lolol
> I do have the fabric Marla bought for her curtains for the bathroom and spare bedroom but I can't get her to measure and let me know how long they need to be, maybe I'll call and make her do it later.
> It really does make sewing more fun to have a sewing machine I enjoy using.


If you haven't already, sign up for Joann's coupons online. Even if you don't have one close by, the coupons work for the website and often there are good sales. There's also fabric.com. Oops...I'm not enabling, am I? :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> What's a fat quarter?


I honestly can't tell you the measurements of them, I just buy them, :sm12: but Bonnie or Sorlenna or one of the other many quilters on here will know I'm sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> It is a half yard of fabric that has been cut in half, thus a fat quarter of a yard. It is how quilters buy many different fabrics to put together in quilt patterns. My sister and I will shop for 20 of these today for my other sister's birthday present. Both of them are quilters, and this will improve her "stash" of fabric. She makes a quilt using 20 called Turning Twenty.


Thank you, I didn't know either, I guess that makes perfect sense. :sm20: 
Have fun in you shopping, that's a great gift.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Bonnie..... how is your son doing?


He's still not totally normal, feeling very tired & still has some spots. He called the Dermatologist but hadn't heard back when I last talked to him yesterday morning. He went to Red Deer & spent the night visiting relatives & is picking Kimber up today, finally!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Bonnie..... how is your son doing?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

A fat quarter is 18 x 22 inches. A standard quarter would be 9 x 44 (a fourth yard of standard width).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> I like the look of Clivia flowers. I have some large gaps in my garden where I had some shrubs cut back a few weeks ago so I'm now looking for suggestions as to what to fill the gaps with. Bearing in mind it's only a small garden so nothing that's going to grow in to a huge plant. KP gardeners get your thinking caps on!


David would say plant Iris' but David loves Iris' everywhere. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG...thank you Margaret. Yep, apparently I have been hacked. Contacted Apple and they are working on a fix but in the meantime had to change some information. Hope they get this fix soon!


Oh no, and in Chinese, I hope that they didn't get any valuable information and you don't have any other problems stemming from this.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's still not totally normal, feeling very tired & still has some spots. He called the Dermatologist but hadn't heard back when I last talked to him yesterday morning. He went to Red Deer & spent the night visiting relatives & is picking Kimber up today, finally!


Hooray Kimber is coming home . Hope she hasn't changed to much :sm02: 
Sorry to hear son hasn't fully recovered yet , not good to feel tired all the time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I like the look of Clivia flowers. I have some large gaps in my garden where I had some shrubs cut back a few weeks ago so I'm now looking for suggestions as to what to fill the gaps with. Bearing in mind it's only a small garden so nothing that's going to grow in to a huge plant. KP gardeners get your thinking caps on!


How about lillies, there are some beautiful ones or if you want something tall, delphiniums, their flowers last a long time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I've said it before and I'll say it again you get more done in a day than a dozen folks put together! I bet your pantry is a beautiful sight with all the produce you have put up along with being delicious! Three cheers for Bonnie!


Could you imagine if Bonnie, Mary, and Ohio Joy all got together, what they could accomplish in a day, exhausting to think about. lolol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG...thank you Margaret. Yep, apparently I have been hacked. Contacted Apple and they are working on a fix but in the meantime had to change some information. Hope they get this fix soon!


Good grief, how weird! Hope the get it fixed soon.

I never do banking etc. On my iPad or phone, just the laptop that never leaves the house. I'm not sure if that's keeping me safe but Maybe worth a try. My DH thinks online bill paying & banking is asking for trouble but I've been doing it for several years.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sounds like you're hooked already! I love to quilt; both by machine and by hand.


LOL! Oh well... 
And then Marla and I are going to do the wool hooked rug class that the lady that owns the LYS/Fabric shop is going to teach. :sm16: 
And I can't even blame Marla for that one, I told her we were doing it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> This may be a silly but what is a fat quarters ? The picture in my mind doesn't make sense ????


Joyce answered a bit back, I didn't know either, it's a quarter of a yard.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I've said it before and I'll say it again you get more done in a day than a dozen folks put together! I bet your pantry is a beautiful sight with all the produce you have put up along with being delicious! Three cheers for Bonnie!


My pantry/cold room is very full but most of these beets are for the church fall supper tomorrow. I have to do 2dutch ovens of mashed potatoes too.
I'm doing a lot for the supper but feel there are so few people willing to do it & many are quite old so I feel guilty not saying I'll do it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Use caught up on last week's and the start of this. After an evening at home, go a run from the area to Mideay, TN (near the VA border) on Thursday. Friday, came a run from Fountain Hill, SC (160 miles away) delivering in Aurora, IL on Monday. Wind was awful in NC and had blown trees down onto the northbound lanes on I26 south of Asheville. An accident had stopped traffic in the southbound lanes 20 miles or so before that. Picked up the freight and headed north again. No delays until construction at Asheville. Trees were removed. Stopped east of Knoxville for the night as it was raining and I was a bit tired. Went to bed at 10:00! Very unusual for me. Slept till around daylight and got up at 8. In the 30's right now.
> 
> ...


I was reading you weekend to David, he said "Damn". lolol You run much longer hours than he does. 
Hope you get to make a stop at home, it's always nice to sleep in your own bed, even though you carry one with you. 
Safe travels.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If you haven't already, sign up for Joann's coupons online. Even if you don't have one close by, the coupons work for the website and often there are good sales. There's also fabric.com. Oops...I'm not enabling, am I? :sm04:


 :sm12: Oh, I have, long ago, and Hobby Lobby, and my bff's mom is a quilter and I suddenly started getting Patternworks in the mail back when I lived in Texas. lol 
It's okay, you can enable. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know few folks here use an embroidery machine and I have a question. I used to use DK5 to clean my embroidery hoops from overspray of fabric temporary adhesive. I haven't been able to find it for quite sometime now and have even been told it may be discontinued. What do those of you that have an embroidery machine use to clean your hoops of overspray? Do you think GooGone would work and not damage the plastic hoops?


I'm not sure but GooGone is pretty strong, I would be afraid it would damage plastic. Could you call a place that sells those machines for suggestions? Or look on Amazon or EBay for what you used before?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's still not totally normal, feeling very tired & still has some spots. He called the Dermatologist but hadn't heard back when I last talked to him yesterday morning. He went to Red Deer & spent the night visiting relatives & is picking Kimber up today, finally!


I hope it's pretty much gone though and he'll be just fine. 
Hooray!! We've missed her but not nearly as much as you, I hope she's still the sweet, though mischievious girl she was when she left, it's been so long.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A fat quarter is 18 x 22 inches. A standard quarter would be 9 x 44 (a fourth yard of standard width).


I guess I should know these things if I"m going to be sewing them, but I have issues cutting straight lines, even with the rotary cutter. :sm19: One wouldn't think it would be that hard to cut fabric using a quilting ruler thingy and rotary cutter.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> If you haven't already, sign up for Joann's coupons online. Even if you don't have one close by, the coupons work for the website and often there are good sales. There's also fabric.com. Oops...I'm not enabling, am I? :sm04:


????????????I just got a catalogue from connecting threads yesterday & there's some beautiful stuff in there that I'm trying to talk myself out of????

https://www.connectingthreads.com/cfSearch/Search.cfm?q=9779

There was a set of fat quarters but they are already gone???? So I guess I can quit dreaming but aren't they pretty


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> A fat quarter is 18 x 22 inches. A standard quarter would be 9 x 44 (a fourth yard of standard width).


Thank you for explaining more thoroughly. It is important that there is a larger size in a different direction as many quilting pieces are a bit bigger than the 9 x 44 would make possible. The way the half yard is cut makes all the difference.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure but GooGone is pretty strong, I would be afraid it would damage plastic. Could you call a place that sells those machines for suggestions? Or look on Amazon or EBay for what you used before?


Have you tried rubbing peanut butter on the sticky areas and letting it sit a bit? I find that it often works as well as goo gone and does not harm anything, that is, if you can then, with soap and water, wash the grease from the peanut butter off OK.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, hope Tim is feeling back to normal.

Sam, I'm so glad that Kate started us off so you can get some more rest, hope you are soon back to your old self.

Melody, I hope things get better for you soon, you have really had a tough couple of years. Hopefully the new mess will settle you down & let you get some proper sleep, you will. Have a whole new outlook on life when you are rested, then the problems can be sorted with less stress.

Julie, hope the back is less painful today, I'm sure your gimpy hip isn't helping the situation, hope they soon agree to get that fixed.

Well, I need to rise up & get moving, I want to wash the 3 windows I couldn't get at for plants when I did I the rest &I I'm off to a funeral this afternoon. A neighbor who I've known since I was a kid & whose kids I went to school with. His wife & my aunt were sisters so we have relatives in common who I hope to see as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie I've said it before and I'll say it again you get more done in a day than a dozen folks put together! I bet your pantry is a beautiful sight with all the produce you have put up along with being delicious! Three cheers for Bonnie!


Hip hip hurray!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Have just been skimming. Enjoying Gus's visit. Will catch up Monday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> This may be a silly but what is a fat quarters ? The picture in my mind doesn't make sense ????


Quilters terminology- explained later- a quarter of a half yard- good way of getting matching and contrasting fabrics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I will second that quote Julie ! Back pain is terrible ! Praying it will stay away ????????


Thank you, still coming and going!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Use caught up on last week's and the start of this. After an evening at home, go a run from the area to Mideay, TN (near the VA border) on Thursday. Friday, came a run from Fountain Hill, SC (160 miles away) delivering in Aurora, IL on Monday. Wind was awful in NC and had blown trees down onto the northbound lanes on I26 south of Asheville. An accident had stopped traffic in the southbound lanes 20 miles or so before that. Picked up the freight and headed north again. No delays until construction at Asheville. Trees were removed. Stopped east of Knoxville for the night as it was raining and I was a bit tired. Went to bed at 10:00! Very unusual for me. Slept till around daylight and got up at 8. In the 30's right now.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kathy. Safe travels.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, hope Tim is feeling back to normal.
> 
> Sam, I'm so glad that Kate started us off so you can get some more rest, hope you are soon back to your old self.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bonnie, I am sure you are tight on that.
Hoping the funeral was a good catch up. It is a bit sad as we age that that is when we meet up with people. Except in my case it is mostly 12,000 miles away so no catching up other than Skype.


----------



## tessknits (Sep 26, 2016)

Thanks. God bless.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tessknits said:


> Thanks. God bless.


Welcome!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, hope Tim is feeling back to normal.
> 
> Sam, I'm so glad that Kate started us off so you can get some more rest, hope you are soon back to your old self.
> 
> ...


Yes, the dragonfly squares are gorgeous. 
I hope you have a good visit with family, sorry about the circumstances though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tessknits said:


> Thanks. God bless.


Hi Tessknits.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.

I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have check online and no luck or in one case ridiculously and outrageously costly. I will try the GooGone. I had also posted this question on the daily digest and someone else said they have used the GooGone so will give it a try. Thanks for your assistance.


Sorlenna said:


> I don't have a machine, but we used to use GooGone to get stickers off of book covers, so I would think it would be OK for the hoops. Have you checked online for the DK5? When I can't find something locally, I go to Amazon and usually it's there.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


This family really does have misfortune.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

JoAnns for sure and they are having a good coupon sale right now too....love from another enabler! (at least I'm in good company with Sorlenna!)


Sorlenna said:


> If you haven't already, sign up for Joann's coupons online. Even if you don't have one close by, the coupons work for the website and often there are good sales. There's also fabric.com. Oops...I'm not enabling, am I? :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, seems tomorrow I'll be doing plumbing, my drain in the one side of the sink fell out, I don't want David to spend his day off fixing it and when he tackles something like that it usually ends up resulting in way more work than it needs to. Marla and I will go to Home Depot tomorrow morning after David leaves for work, and get the new drains (I'll replace both sides), and a new faucet since I'm going to be doing plumbing anyway, if all else fails, I'll rope Christopher into helping, he has more than a little experience. Oh well, if that's the worst thing I have to deal with, all is good in my world.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How exciting that Kimber will be coming home. I can just imagine how excited to see you she will be. Sorry DS still hasn't completely recovered. Hope he gets news soon.



Bonnie7591 said:


> He's still not totally normal, feeling very tired & still has some spots. He called the Dermatologist but hadn't heard back when I last talked to him yesterday morning. He went to Red Deer & spent the night visiting relatives & is picking Kimber up today, finally!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Like your David, I love Iris' too; probably my favorite flower though cut they don't last long at all.



Poledra65 said:


> David would say plant Iris' but David loves Iris' everywhere. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Me too hoping they haven't gotten anything valuable. Just went through getting credit reports because of hacking at our Orthopedics computer system. Geez.....



Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, and in Chinese, I hope that they didn't get any valuable information and you don't have any other problems stemming from this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Also day lilies grow nicely.


Bonnie7591 said:


> How about lillies, there are some beautiful ones or if you want something tall, delphiniums, their flowers last a long time.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG.....beyond imagination! But then you're no schlep either KayeJo!



Poledra65 said:


> Could you imagine if Bonnie, Mary, and Ohio Joy all got together, what they could accomplish in a day, exhausting to think about. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


The best thing we can do for them is pray, and then what you have been doing for them has been a great help both physically and emotionally I would think. That poor family, they say God doesn't give us more than we can handle but sometimes I think he pushes that a little to close to the limit. Sending hugs for them all and you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are a good soul Bonnie. Your church always seems to be doing things too; a good place. We no longer attend a church though we are believers. Just had one too many negative experiences which I will not go into detail with here. Don't want to offend anyone and certainly happy for those who have strong, good church homes. Blessings to each and every one.



Bonnie7591 said:


> My pantry/cold room is very full but most of these beets are for the church fall supper tomorrow. I have to do 2dutch ovens of mashed potatoes too.
> I'm doing a lot for the supper but feel there are so few people willing to do it & many are quite old so I feel guilty not saying I'll do it


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JoAnns for sure and they are having a good coupon sale right now too....love from another enabler! (at least I'm in good company with Sorlenna!)


LOL! I try to only buy from Joanne's and Hobby Lobby when I go into the stores, limits my buying, I can go a little crazy, even with coupons. Speaking of which, one of my yarn orders should be here today. :sm12:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My brain has been quite dead lately and I hadn't thought of calling the place I got the machine so I took your suggestion and just did it. They use Googone!


Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm not sure but GooGone is pretty strong, I would be afraid it would damage plastic. Could you call a place that sells those machines for suggestions? Or look on Amazon or EBay for what you used before?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

If you don't hold the cutter correctly you can not only mess up your fabric but also slice a digit or two quite badly! I also just recently purchased a grabber thingy (can't remember the name without going to look at it & a too comfy...LOL) but it locks onto the ruler so your hands are out of the way when you use the rotary cutter and yet can hold the ruler down firmly. Also I've lately seen advertised a scissors that has a laser beam on it for cutting straight lines. What will they think of next!



Poledra65 said:


> I guess I should know these things if I"m going to be sewing them, but I have issues cutting straight lines, even with the rotary cutter. :sm19: One wouldn't think it would be that hard to cut fabric using a quilting ruler thingy and rotary cutter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Like your David, I love Iris' too; probably my favorite flower though cut they don't last long at all.


 :sm02: He just said the only problem is they only bloom once or twice. I have to send you pictures of the ones we got from the Scottsbluff Iris show that went on in May, you order the ones you want, at the show while they are in bloom, then the end of July/beginning of August they call you that they are ready to be picked up. Hopefully they will bloom this spring. We've decided to put Iris', Lilies, Daffodils, Tulips, and Crocus' in the borders in between Roses along with some perennials, then put annuals in pots and put the where we want them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Me too hoping they haven't gotten anything valuable. Just went through getting credit reports because of hacking at our Orthopedics computer system. Geez.....


Oh my, I think you and Daralene have had more than your fair share of hacked accounts.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love this site; hadn't heard of it before. Beautiful fabrics!


Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I just got a catalogue from connecting threads yesterday & there's some beautiful stuff in there that I'm trying to talk myself out of????
> 
> https://www.connectingthreads.com/cfSearch/Search.cfm?q=9779
> 
> There was a set of fat quarters but they are already gone???? So I guess I can quit dreaming but aren't they pretty


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG.....beyond imagination! But then you're no schlep either KayeJo!


I don't feel like I get nearly that much accomplished on a regular basis though. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My brain has been quite dead lately and I hadn't thought of calling the place I got the machine so I took your suggestion and just did it. They use Googone!


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That poor boy and entire family. This entire family is had more than it's share of illness. Praying for them.



pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> If you don't hold the cutter correctly you can not only mess up your fabric but also slice a digit or two quite badly! I also just recently purchased a grabber thingy (can't remember the name without going to look at it & a too comfy...LOL) but it locks onto the ruler so your hands are out of the way when you use the rotary cutter and yet can hold the ruler down firmly. Also I've lately seen advertised a scissors that has a laser beam on it for cutting straight lines. What will they think of next!


That reminds me, there is a sticky thing you can get to put on your ruler that makes it stick to the fabric better, I need to ask Sue what it is and get it. I could definitely use a laser beam! That would be so cool, wonder how expensive they are though. Yes, after hearing about how my dad lost his fingers, I make sure to keep them out of the way of anything that can chop them off, and David taking the tops off 3 of his definitely cemented that in my daily doings.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

DH just walked in with submarine sandwiches so I'm off to enjoy some lunch. TTYl


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this site; hadn't heard of it before. Beautiful fabrics!


I used to get their emails, haven't gotten any for quite a while.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH just walked in with submarine sandwiches so I'm off to enjoy some lunch. TTYl


Enjoy!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


Oh no Mary that poor family . How much more can one little family endure . They must be absolutely devastated 
Life is so not fair


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That poor boy and entire family. This entire family is had more than it's share of illness. Praying for them.


I'm joining in with that too as it seems they are being attacked from all sides now., health wise.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I guess I should know these things if I"m going to be sewing them, but I have issues cutting straight lines, even with the rotary cutter. :sm19: One wouldn't think it would be that hard to cut fabric using a quilting ruler thingy and rotary cutter.


Oh, it took some practice for me, too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> DH just walked in with submarine sandwiches so I'm off to enjoy some lunch. TTYl


And I've just had fish and chips that middle son brought so now full as a pudding and not moving any time soon ????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JoAnns for sure and they are having a good coupon sale right now too....love from another enabler! (at least I'm in good company with Sorlenna!)


I've been itching to start rebuilding my fabric stash, too, but can't right now. So many beautiful fabrics to be had!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thank you for explaining more thoroughly. It is important that there is a larger size in a different direction as many quilting pieces are a bit bigger than the 9 x 44 would make possible. The way the half yard is cut makes all the difference.


Exactly. And if I know I only need an accent fabric, those are great, though of course I don't mind leftover. :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You may drop in anytime and I'd be delighted to fix you a quiche or anything else you'd desire to eat! Wouldn't it be fun if we could just pop over to visit with each other.


It may just happen sooner than you think Gwen. My great friends who I stayed with in Chesapeake last month have just told me they are moving to Athens, Georgia sometime soon!! Their daughter lives there and their son will be moving to Florida in the next two or three years so there's no point in them staying up in Virginia. Not sure when they will move but probably within the next six months. Then I have to work out how soon I can come over and visit......watch this space! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


That poor family simply can't get a break, no doubt the poor mom is stressed to the max, no surprise for her to sick. I hope they can get Coles situation under control soon.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


That is just gorgeous. It looks so warm. I must show it to my friend, who has Chinese grandchildren. Her daughter-in-law likes baby things in red, as it is apparently a lucky colour in her cultural tradition: that would bridge the AngloChinese gap very nicely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, seems tomorrow I'll be doing plumbing, my drain in the one side of the sink fell out, I don't want David to spend his day off fixing it and when he tackles something like that it usually ends up resulting in way more work than it needs to. Marla and I will go to Home Depot tomorrow morning after David leaves for work, and get the new drains (I'll replace both sides), and a new faucet since I'm going to be doing plumbing anyway, if all else fails, I'll rope Christopher into helping, he has more than a little experience. Oh well, if that's the worst thing I have to deal with, all is good in my world.


I hope you didn't have too big a mess to clean when it fell out & the fix is easy.
We have to do some fixing too but DH says we will do countertop & new sink at the same time so it's all done, will have to go looking when DH Has some free time


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> David would say plant Iris' but David loves Iris' everywhere. lol


Thanks David! I might just do that, they come in so many interesting colours these days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam



darowil said:


> As others have said you have been very ill- and it takes time to recover- and you likely hadn't recovered from your last visit tot he spa. So you can't expect to be feeling better fro a few weeks yet. Take it easy and give yourself time to heal


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no Mary that poor family . How much more can one little family endure . They must be absolutely devastated
> Life is so not fair


Just what I was thinking. To have one child with a devastating illness is incredibly hard, but to have four is just beyond what most of us can begin to imagine.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You are a good soul Bonnie. Your church always seems to be doing things too; a good place. We no longer attend a church though we are believers. Just had one too many negative experiences which I will not go into detail with here. Don't want to offend anyone and certainly happy for those who have strong, good church homes. Blessings to each and every one.


I don't go to services regularly but have always helped when asked. We have a very small old church with a small old congregation but I think it's. important to support it when I can


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> How about lillies, there are some beautiful ones or if you want something tall, delphiniums, their flowers last a long time.


Love lilies but I probably need something nearer the ground as there are shrubs at the back and anything tall will lean out towards the light.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> My brain has been quite dead lately and I hadn't thought of calling the place I got the machine so I took your suggestion and just did it. They use Googone!


????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


Even that seems like a huge amount of money to have to find at a time when you are at your most vulnerable. Much as we grumble about our National Health Service, we never have to face a bill for treatment after we are discharged from hospital.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love this site; hadn't heard of it before. Beautiful fabrics!


I'm glad I've been an enabler too ????????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Good grief, how weird! Hope the get it fixed soon.
> 
> I never do banking etc. On my iPad or phone, just the laptop that never leaves the house. I'm not sure if that's keeping me safe but Maybe worth a try. My DH thinks online bill paying & banking is asking for trouble but I've been doing it for several years.


I do online banking on my laptop at home too but would never do it on my phone while out and about. Remember seeing something on TV several years ago about how easy it was to hack someones phone when using it in a public place.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> And I've just had fish and chips that middle son brought so now full as a pudding and not moving any time soon ????


You & Gwen sure have well trained men. I don't think mine have ever brought home anything ready too eat, more likely to arrive with something wild for me to clean up & cook????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been itching to start rebuilding my fabric stash, too, but can't right now. So many beautiful fabrics to be had!


I've been really trying to tame my stash & only buying things to put with what I already have to do projects, although I do stumble sometimes????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> A fat quarter is 18 x 22 inches. A standard quarter would be 9 x 44 (a fourth yard of standard width).


I'm not a quilter, but I do buy fat quarters sometimes, to use as bag liners, or for similar knitted projects where a fabric backing or lining is required. There is such a variety available, that I can always find something in the right shade!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


That's so beautiful, lucky baby


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


And another beauty, Sonja!


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know few folks here use an embroidery machine and I have a question. I used to use DK5 to clean my embroidery hoops from overspray of fabric temporary adhesive. I haven't been able to find it for quite sometime now and have even been told it may be discontinued. What do those of you that have an embroidery machine use to clean your hoops of overspray? Do you think GooGone would work and not damage the plastic hoops?


I was told to use baby wipes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> That is just gorgeous. It looks so warm. I must show it to my friend, who has Chinese grandchildren. Her daughter-in-law likes baby things in red, as it is apparently a lucky colour in her cultural tradition: that would bridge the AngloChinese gap very nicely.


Thank you Chris . I've read somewhere about red being a lucky colour and that they give the children red envelopes with money in as gifts


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


Wow and double Wow, even so that must be setting you back rather.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


That poor family! What ever else will they have to cope with? I'm not surprised Mom's health is breaking down, poor lady has more than anyone should have to cope with on her plate. Not sure what you can do to help Mary, other than your usual practical help with meals. Keeping the whole family in my thoughts.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Thanks David! I might just do that, they come in so many interesting colours these days.


You can get dwarf iris as well . And dwarf tulip bulbs that might work too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


Oh my gosh that is a lot of money . I wonder how many people put off going to hospital when they really need to be there


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


OMG, that's insane, even the bill after insurance is crazy. I'm so thankful for our system.

Are you feeling better today? Hope each day is a little better


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You & Gwen sure have well trained men. I don't think mine have ever brought home anything ready too eat, more likely to arrive with something wild for me to clean up & cook????????


All mine have brought food . I'm wondering if it's so they don't have to eat what I cook ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I was told to use baby wipes.


Hi, Marilyn, did you get all moved & settled?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm not a quilter, but I do buy fat quarters sometimes, to use as bag liners, or for similar knitted projects where a fabric backing or lining is required. There is such a variety available, that I can always find something in the right shade!


Have you got a Boyes shop near you . The ones near me have a large tub filled with ends of fabric all at knock down prices


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


That's a beautiful Christmas outfit Sonja. Glad you got your knitting mojo back!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's so beautiful, lucky baby


Thank you Bonnie and Julie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party tessknits - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa - we hope you had a good time and will make us a regular stop whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it so don't be a stranger - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



tessknits said:


> Thanks. God bless.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


Wow!! Thank goodness for our NHS.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

talk about the trials of Job - prayers and healing energy zooming to surround the entire family with healing goodness. --- sam



pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Hi, Marilyn, did you get all moved & settled?


No, Anything that could be delayed was and we are still between houses. We have wi fi at the new house so I can get on line a bit. Most of our things are still at the old house. It is packed and ready to go. We ran out of money so can't afford movers liked we had planned so will move most of the stuff in pick up trucks and rent a truck for the furniture. This has been on difficult move and I am really tired of the whole mess. We do like our new home and I am sure that we will be comfortable and happy here. Thanks for asking.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love fish and chips - when heidi came to seattle every summer i think we ate fish and chips every day - so good. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> And I've just had fish and chips that middle son brought so now full as a pudding and not moving any time soon ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> That's a beautiful Christmas outfit Sonja. Glad you got your knitting mojo back!


Thank you and I'm glad too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is beautiful sonja - is the puff of red for her head? love the snowflakes. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

I am having a chill-put evening with the iPad. Today turned out somewhat busier than I had anticipated. Most Saturdays at this time of year, we have the two youngest grandsons while their parents play hockey. This morning, our daughter phoned to check that it would be OK as the older one had had a tummy bug and had been sick a few times. Not a problem for us, but we did agree that it might be better not to have their cousin over at the same time. Normally, the three boys like to play together, but, especially with next week being their half term holiday, it did not seem wise to risk spreading the germs more widely.

Daughter dropped her husband off for his game, then came on to us with the boys. I made us all some lunch (just sandwiches), and soon afterwards she had a call to say he had been hit in the face by a ball and might need stitches. She went to pick him up, and we then decided that Bill would take him to A&E at the local hospital, she would go as planned to play her game, and I would stay at home with the two boys.

First request was to make a card to send to absent cousin: that was a fairly messy process, but kept everyone happy. Then we watched lots of episodes of Bing on the iPad. So far, so good. Then came the request to cook! I stalled for a while, but eventually, we got to work making gingerbread. Every single one of my cookie cutters was deployed, including the snowman and the stars, but we produced a sizeable stack of gingerbread figures. Soon after this, their dad got back from hospital, stitched, but still in shock, then mum reappeared. Job done? No, it was made very clear that no one was leaving until the cookies were also decorated!

This evening, it has been pizzas from the freezer, a bottle of Aussie Shiraz, and curl up in a chair. As I mentioned, next week, they will all have a break from school. Usually, this is the week when I make my Christmas puddings. The grandchildren come over to take a turn at stirring the pudding (to ensure good luck!) and I feel I am beginning to tackle the traditional tasks! I must check the pantry and make a list of the ingredients I need to buy. It would never do to find myself short of some essential!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are not getting in all at one time rest assured. i will call on monday and see what we can come up with. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Wow and double Wow, even so that must be setting you back rather.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Have you got a Boyes shop near you . The ones near me have a large tub filled with ends of fabric all at knock down prices


I didn't even know Boyes had shops in the U.K. I have bought fat quarters at Hobbycraft, John Lewis and also at a local craft place. John Lewis used to be a good place to get oddments of fabric, but now their range is so much reduced that they rarely seem to have any clearance items.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> I didn't even know Boyes had shops in the U.K. I have bought fat quarters at Hobbycraft, John Lewis and also at a local craft place. John Lewis used to be a good place to get oddments of fabric, but now their range is so much reduced that they rarely seem to have any clearance items.


We have a brilliant shop called Lady Sew & Sew locally. Great for fat quarters and other supplies when I did a quilting course, they even ran the course. They do sell yarn as well but I think sewing and quilting is their first love.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Oh no Mary that poor family . How much more can one little family endure . They must be absolutely devastated
> Life is so not fair


They are quite devastated. Mom has to go to the cancer center in town for iron treatment on Wednesday and the 3 youngest children go the next day for their various treatments. I am doing sub sandwiches on Wednesday for the family. I will have toppings on the side so everyone can get what they like. I will also do cut vegetables for munching on. I think I will get a gift certificate for them to use on their way home from the kids appointments. They can call in an order when they are on their way home as it takes at least 2 hours to get home. Makes it difficult for me to time.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> And I've just had fish and chips that middle son brought so now full as a pudding and not moving any time soon ????


I just love it when they do something nice like this , great thinking men ????????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is beautiful sonja - is the puff of red for her head? love the snowflakes. --- sam


Thank you Sam . It's one of them furry Pom poms a shop near me was selling them off for 50p which is very cheap so I got 3 and I plan to make little cable hats to go with them


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


That is beautiful Sonjia ! I'm sitting here thinking of what I should start ... Think my knit and crochet bug must be on a vacation ???? Hope the energy comes back soon .


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks from me too Kate for being willing to start off the ktp and to all the others who did in the weeks I wasn't on and for the reviews It will be good to see Sam back again but comforting to know you all can keep going. Going back to read more for a while then off to do farm chores for my daughter today. It definitely feels like November in Northeast ohio is coming!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you re the clivias, Angelam they do take a bit of space mine are at least a metre high and wide as well. 
I could suggest maybe azaleas, which have pretty flowers, or alstroemerias, which are low growing. Lavenders, daphne. So many choices out there.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> They are quite devastated. Mom has to go to the cancer center in town for iron treatment on Wednesday and the 3 youngest children go the next day for their various treatments. I am doing sub sandwiches on Wednesday for the family. I will have toppings on the side so everyone can get what they like. I will also do cut vegetables for munching on. I think I will get a gift certificate for them to use on their way home from the kids appointments. They can call in an order when they are on their way home as it takes at least 2 hours to get home. Makes it difficult for me to time.


So on top of everything else it's a long journey too. And now the poor mother needs treatment she must be absolutely worn out with worry and stress and now ill too .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I just love it when they do something nice like this , great thinking men ????????


Thank you Jackie . They are all thoughtful but more so middle son he will always fetch something even if it's just a bar of chocolate to go with my cuppa


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> Just what I was thinking. To have one child with a devastating illness is incredibly hard, but to have four is just beyond what most of us can begin to imagine.


It is unbelievable. The parents keep pushing to have the hospital do further testing to figure out the correlation of the illnesses endured by these children. The 17 year old has problems with seizures and has lesions on the brain as a result of them. She sometimes has problems with her legs so can't walk a lot. She does have a job.

Faith is 14 and has an immune system problem so gets IV immune system treatment every 3 weeks at the hospital which has side effects that cause other problems.

Now Cole has been diagnosed with a different autoimmune disease and is doing chemo to try for remission of this condition.

Bella of course has the worst diagnosis of the mitochondrial disease.

I pray often for them.

I have known for a while about the mom not being well also.

I know this week is a crazy week for the mom as she helps to put on a harvest festival at our church next weekend. Matthew and I have signed up to help like we have done for years. I know that mom won't eat much with all that is going on which is why I will pick up the sub sandwiches ready to grab and eat. They are 16 inch subs so I can have them cut into 6 pieces and it is a nice size to grab on the run.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> That is beautiful Sonjia ! I'm sitting here thinking of what I should start ... Think my knit and crochet bug must be on a vacation ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ Hope the energy comes back soon .


That's what I was like . So I just picked up a large ball of yarn and started one of them over sized scarves haven't got very far with it as it bored me silly so I soon started something more interesting 
Don't know wether you have this link but it shows up all the new patterns on ravelry as they come in and gives you a chance to down load them free before some of them change to paid patterns 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=ravelry%2Bfree&sort=created
Here are a couple of patterns that have just shown up today that I like


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh goodness Sorleena, your work makes we wish for a little one to wear such gorgeous outfits. Honestly wish for an adult size cardigan just like that!



Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh goodness Sorleena, your work makes we wish for a little one to wear such gorgeous outfits. Honestly wish for an adult size cardigan just like that!


I'll say thank you very much Gwen as I think you meant me :sm02:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh Angelam I am over the moon! How exciting! You must give them my name and I'll gladly send you my phone number, address, email, etc. so that they can get in touch with me too. I just told my husband and he gave a resounding "OKAY!"


angelam said:


> It may just happen sooner than you think Gwen. My great friends who I stayed with in Chesapeake last month have just told me they are moving to Athens, Georgia sometime soon!! Their daughter lives there and their son will be moving to Florida in the next two or three years so there's no point in them staying up in Virginia. Not sure when they will move but probably within the next six months. Then I have to work out how soon I can come over and visit......watch this space! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


How dreadful! Just how much can one family bear, I am heart sorry for them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Up since 8 am this morning. 

5 loads of laundry which includes needing and towels....All washed dried folded and put away. 
Beds stripped and fresh bedding. 

Bathroom scrubbed.

Dishes washed and floors swept. 

Fish bowl cleaned out. 

Few Halloween decorations put up.

My mom is here til about midnight when my dad gets off work. She went to the store to get something for her supper. I have food but she is picky.

When that pill kicked in last I was asleep for about 7 or so hours. Never heard a thing. Never woke up.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not surprised at the cost at all Sam. Like you said thank goodness for insurance. The hospital bill is still pretty hefty after the insurance though. I'm awaiting my hospital bill for the nuclear stress test. I know when Brantley had it done it was over a thousand but with insurance only ended up paying something like $50 so hope mine will be the same as I know my deductible was met already.


thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


Beautiful! Is that a headband above the cardigan?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Railyn glad to here you are in your new home. Seems like nothing ever goes as planned. I hope the boxes and furniture will be moved thee shortly. Then you can finally get stuff sorted and settled in


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello Railyn! I will pick up a box of wipes to keep on hand too. Thank you.

So how was the moving? I imagine you are still setting in and hope that all is falling into place slowly but surely.


Railyn said:


> I was told to use baby wipes.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Have you got a Boyes shop near you . The ones near me have a large tub filled with ends of fabric all at knock down prices


When I first read this, I assumed It was Boyes as in the interchangeable needles etc., but I have googled a bit and find they are a discount chain. Apparently, there is one in Spalding, which is only about 15 miles from me, and somewhere I go now and again. I must try and find it next time I am over there.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Wow!! Thank goodness for our NHS.


Just what I was thinking!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes, welcome Tessknits! I missed your post but saw others welcoming you and wanted to add my welcome too. You will love this place; we're like one big international family. ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> When I first read this, I assumed It was Boyes as in the interchangeable needles etc., but I have googled a bit and find they are a discount chain. Apparently, there is one in Spalding, which is only about 15 miles from me, and somewhere I go now and again. I must try and find it next time I am over there.


It's not a shop I like but it is one of only Two near me that sells craft items including wool and I do like to look through the bargain tub . It also sells the knit in lace at a very reasonable price


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a day you've had Chris! Sorry to hear the DSIL was injured and that one of the DGS were sick. Also sounds as if next week will be pretty full for you also.


Kathleendoris said:


> I am having a chill-put evening with the iPad. Today turned out somewhat busier than I had anticipated. Most Saturdays at this time of year, we have the two youngest grandsons while their parents play hockey. This morning, our daughter phoned to check that it would be OK as the older one had had a tummy bug and had been sick a few times. Not a problem for us, but we did agree that it might be better not to have their cousin over at the same time. Normally, the three boys like to play together, but, especially with next week being their half term holiday, it did not seem wise to risk spreading the germs more widely.
> 
> Daughter dropped her husband off for his game, then came on to us with the boys. I made us all some lunch (just sandwiches), and soon afterwards she had a call to say he had been hit in the face by a ball and might need stitches. She went to pick him up, and we then decided that Bill would take him to A&E at the local hospital, she would go as planned to play her game, and I would stay at home with the two boys.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

We always make arrangements to pay a little at a time with bills of that size Sam. At least the hospital doesn't charge interest; at least ours don't.


thewren said:


> they are not getting in all at one time rest assured. i will call on monday and see what we can come up with. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, impressed you can do plumbing!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, saddened by news of Bella's brother. Praying for the whole family. So tragic.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, yowser, thank heaven for insurance.
Sonja, the set is beautiful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja I could spend hours just going through all those patterns. I love Ravelry!


Swedenme said:


> That's what I was like . So I just picked up a large ball of yarn and started one of them over sized scarves haven't got very far with it as it bored me silly so I soon started something more interesting
> Don't know wether you have this link but it shows up all the new patterns on ravelry as they come in and gives you a chance to down load them free before some of them change to paid patterns
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=ravelry%2Bfree&sort=created
> Here are a couple of patterns that have just shown up today that I like


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes I did mean you! I've really been a dunce the past two days reading and typing stuff. Told DH that I've had complete "brain blanks" the past day or so; like picking up the remote for the tv and not able to remember which button to push to select which input channel....ended up call the cable company technician for help...still couldn't make heads or tails out of what they were saying do so I just tuned off the tv and let DH correct it when he got home.


Swedenme said:


> I'll say thank you very much Gwen as I think you meant me :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> Thank you re the clivias, Angelam they do take a bit of space mine are at least a metre high and wide as well.
> I could suggest maybe azaleas, which have pretty flowers, or alstroemerias, which are low growing. Lavenders, daphne. So many choices out there.


Thanks Fan. I think I'm going to have fun with the garden catalogues! I would love some azaleas but the soil here is not right for them, I've tried many times in the past. We have a very good garden centre not far from here so I shall have fun browsing there.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Up since 8 am this morning.
> 
> 5 loads of laundry which includes needing and towels....All washed dried folded and put away.
> Beds stripped and fresh bedding.
> ...


Sounds like a good nights sleep has done you a world of good. You have accomplished so much today. Well done you!
:sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Beautiful! Is that a headband above the cardigan?


Thank you kare it's a fur prom pom going to attatch to a hat


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, yowser, thank heaven for insurance.
> Sonja, the set is beautiful.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Hydrangeas.

June



Poledra65 said:


> David would say plant Iris' but David loves Iris' everywhere. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


That's so adorable. LOL! It's hard to resist isn't it?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn, I hope you have some strong backs to help with moving. It's such a job but glad you like the new place. 

I'm tired just reading all y'all have done lately!

Mary, I'm so sorry to hear about Bella's brother. That poor family.

Sonja, the sweater is lovely and should keep a wee one warm. I have heard that red is lucky in Chinese culture--I think red is traditional for wedding dresses there also.

Today we went on a ride for veterans suicide and prevention awareness... it was a bit overwhelming being in a group that large (no idea how many motorcycles turned up but it was a lot!). I have to say the feeling was powerful and that surprised me (also I rather liked it!). We met at the veterans memorial park and rode around the city to end up at a dealership where they had food and music. Honestly, I felt proud to be a part of it but sad that such things are necessary. Having lived with someone suffering from PTSD, I know how important intervention can be. But I will stop there.

Tonight I just want to relax and knit. I'm nearly at the point where I need to figure out what to do next, so I may get out the graph paper. I also found another pullover in a project bag I started and forgot! :sm12: :sm23: So I have more to finish...but now the weather's cooling I should be able to get going on that again.

Gosh, I've written a book so will end with hugs and blessings for all.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> It may just happen sooner than you think Gwen. My great friends who I stayed with in Chesapeake last month have just told me they are moving to Athens, Georgia sometime soon!! Their daughter lives there and their son will be moving to Florida in the next two or three years so there's no point in them staying up in Virginia. Not sure when they will move but probably within the next six months. Then I have to work out how soon I can come over and visit......watch this space! :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


Oh how cool!! Exciting times ahead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I hope you didn't have too big a mess to clean when it fell out & the fix is easy.
> We have to do some fixing too but DH says we will do countertop & new sink at the same time so it's all done, will have to go looking when DH Has some free time


Not too bad, I poured some peroxide and wiped everything up, Christopher came by, told me what to buy and he'll come over tomorrow and help me get it fixed. The when I was outside hanging up laundry, David yelled that we had something burning behind the dryer, I told him to turn it off. :sm16: He was finally getting the door opened when I just came back in since it was still running. The exhaust hose had come disconnected at some point and there was soooo much lint back there. :sm12: :sm12: 
We cleaned it all out, took the back off the dryer and cleaned all the lint and dust out of there and it all seems fine now. (fingers crossed)
The dryer is only circa 1972 I think, it was my grandparents and as much as I need a new set, just haven't been able to make myself spend the money, I'll get front load so I can stack them, but I the old washer that goes with the dryer felts really well when I want it too. Felting or a washer and dryer that are newer and probably work better in all other ways, what to do-what to do... LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks David! I might just do that, they come in so many interesting colours these days.


LOL! Yes they do, I was amazed, I didn't know anything about Iris' until David came along.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


 :sm06: Holy Cow!!!! Much better after the insurance for sure.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> No, Anything that could be delayed was and we are still between houses. We have wi fi at the new house so I can get on line a bit. Most of our things are still at the old house. It is packed and ready to go. We ran out of money so can't afford movers liked we had planned so will move most of the stuff in pick up trucks and rent a truck for the furniture. This has been on difficult move and I am really tired of the whole mess. We do like our new home and I am sure that we will be comfortable and happy here. Thanks for asking.


Oh dear, I'm so sorry that this move has been such a trial, I hope everything starts to come together and you can get everything moved with a fair amount of ease somehow. It will be so nice to be settled permanently into the new house and neighborhood. 
HUGS!! I think you could use several from the sounds of it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am having a chill-put evening with the iPad. Today turned out somewhat busier than I had anticipated. Most Saturdays at this time of year, we have the two youngest grandsons while their parents play hockey. This morning, our daughter phoned to check that it would be OK as the older one had had a tummy bug and had been sick a few times. Not a problem for us, but we did agree that it might be better not to have their cousin over at the same time. Normally, the three boys like to play together, but, especially with next week being their half term holiday, it did not seem wise to risk spreading the germs more widely.
> 
> Daughter dropped her husband off for his game, then came on to us with the boys. I made us all some lunch (just sandwiches), and soon afterwards she had a call to say he had been hit in the face by a ball and might need stitches. She went to pick him up, and we then decided that Bill would take him to A&E at the local hospital, she would go as planned to play her game, and I would stay at home with the two boys.
> 
> ...


Oh my, I was just sitting here thinking that I was tired after everything going on around here, but you've had a positively exhausting day. 
I did buy a bottle of honey mead on half price a bit ago when I went to pick up the stout for the beef I'm cooking for dinner, it's in the freezer getting really cold. 
Dinner is Beef in Stout with Herb Dumplings, I'm liking this Irish Pub food thing. :sm02:


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was reading you weekend to David, he said "Damn". lolol You run much longer hours than he does.
> Hope you get to make a stop at home, it's always nice to sleep in your own bed, even though you carry one with you.
> Safe travels.


Cargo vans aren't federally regulated. The individual companies do that. Panther allows 16 hrs of drive time, which would include any waiting time at shippers or any time we move more than a couple miles. It can be a long day if they call for a long run after being up several hours. Most of our freight is time sensitive and needs to be there quickly to prevent shut down of production lines and what not. This week has been unusual as all my runs have been almost 800 miles with deadhead to shipper and delivery. Like weekend runs as I can take my time and not hurry. Needed the miles as the early part of the month was sparse.

Decided not to stop at home. Will be there the first weekend in November. I got some things sorted while I was at home on Wednesday. Still can't find several skeins of sock yarn I know I have. Will look into it more the weekend I'm home.

Tell David "hi!" We were close a few weeks ago. Think he was in the same area a day after I was.

Kathy


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a little time on the computer today. I was reading the week of 7 Oct which tells you how far behind I am. Our computer is up at the new house but we are still sleeping at the old place. Just about everything that could be delayed was and it started that we had to change mobile home parks at the last minute. That is a story in itself and I will save it for later. Then the delivery was delayed a day because of rain. We were told that it would take about a week to set up the home and get it finished inside. Well, it took about 3 weeks and it is still not finished but we can move it. We had to pay an extra month's rent which we weren't expecting so money has been real short. We had enough to get the packing done but not the move. The packing was finished on Friday and our kids are going to help move with pick ups and we will rent a truck for the furniture. That must be done this week.
We like our new home and are more than ready to get moved. We have made several trips so have some things here but no place to sleep. I will send pictures when I get the inside presentable. It is nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. I think it will be easy to keep clean as we have all hard floors. It will not be as cozy as carpet but will be easier for DH to get around.
While I was off line, DH had an apt with a new dr. This one specializes in "old people". We liked him very much. Monday DH has another apt and the dr is going to do a mobility test. The dr. seems to think he will be able to get us a wheelchair. DH has had about 3 falls lately and many near falls. He rides my scooter some but it is hard to get into rooms with it as it takes a lot of room to turn around. I hope that getting moved and lower stress with help him a lot.
I have really missed TP. It reminds me of how important it is to me. I have enjoyed the beautiful pictures of both vacations and work :understand Sam has been in the spa and several other items but I won't comment on each. Hope everyone's health is improving as well as family situations are on the mend. I understand that some of the TP friends are really having hard times. Prayers for all. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are quite devastated. Mom has to go to the cancer center in town for iron treatment on Wednesday and the 3 youngest children go the next day for their various treatments. I am doing sub sandwiches on Wednesday for the family. I will have toppings on the side so everyone can get what they like. I will also do cut vegetables for munching on. I think I will get a gift certificate for them to use on their way home from the kids appointments. They can call in an order when they are on their way home as it takes at least 2 hours to get home. Makes it difficult for me to time.


The gift certificate is a great idea. 
I certainly hope that whatever mom is going through is not too devastating and can be fairly easily healed or managed, they really do not need any more stressers or illnesses of any kind.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Up since 8 am this morning.
> 
> 5 loads of laundry which includes needing and towels....All washed dried folded and put away.
> Beds stripped and fresh bedding.
> ...


You've certainly gotten a lot accomplished, and you sound much more upbeat also, I hope that you are feeling much better. Hugs


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, impressed you can do plumbing!


LOL! Only with the help of YouTube and Christopher, I could call our plumber but this should be a fairly straight forward fix, Christopher thinks it will only take us a little time.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Only with the help of YouTube and Christopher, I could call our plumber but this should be a fairly straight forward fix, Christopher thinks it will only take us a little time.


I replaced my garbage disposal and faucet in my old house, and it was easier than I thought. You can do it!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I did mean you! I've really been a dunce the past two days reading and typing stuff. Told DH that I've had complete "brain blanks" the past day or so; like picking up the remote for the tv and not able to remember which button to push to select which input channel....ended up call the cable company technician for help...still couldn't make heads or tails out of what they were saying do so I just tuned off the tv and let DH correct it when he got home.


LOL! We all have those days, I couldn't get the remote to turn off the tv or change channels or anything, then it dawned on me it was the wrong remote, it was for the PS3. :sm16: :sm12:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Hydrangeas.
> 
> June


I want to plant some Hydrangeas, I think they are so pretty, just have to talk David into them.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> All mine have brought food . I'm wondering if it's so they don't have to eat what I cook ????


????????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderful work, Matthew!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Cargo vans aren't federally regulated. The individual companies do that. Panther allows 16 hrs of drive time, which would include any waiting time at shippers or any time we move more than a couple miles. It can be a long day if they call for a long run after being up several hours. Most of our freight is time sensitive and needs to be there quickly to prevent shut down of production lines and what not. This week has been unusual as all my runs have been almost 800 miles with deadhead to shipper and delivery. Like weekend runs as I can take my time and not hurry. Needed the miles as the early part of the month was sparse.
> 
> Decided not to stop at home. Will be there the first weekend in November. I got some things sorted while I was at home on Wednesday. Still can't find several skeins of sock yarn I know I have. Will look into it more the weekend I'm home.
> 
> ...


That's what David said, you can run much longer days, I think in someways he'd like that, but then again if he doesn't get enough sleep he gets really grumpy and stuff. 
I got some Willow Yarns sock yarn in the mail today, I don't know if I like it or not, I'll have to post a picture, it's different. I'll tell him hi, I'm sure he''ll say hi right back, he's gone fishing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I replaced my garbage disposal and faucet in my old house, and it was easier than I thought. You can do it!


 :sm24: 
And Youtube is fabulous for help when needed. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


Oh my, those are great, Matthew, you are turning into an all around fabulous artist!! :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I too hope Tim is feeling better now Joy .


Tim was fine all evening and as far as I know, he hasn't had any problems today. I was out most of the day until Susan began to start getting worried about my safety. I"d forgotten my phone at home on the charger, went to Elm to do lunch bags because I'd made some salmon salad from the remainder of the broiled fillets served a few days ago and wanted too serve that if any one wanted any; then I went on to do major grocery shopping at Sam's Club (the commercial retail division of War-Mart), and then onto my local grocery before making it home. I rolled in about 4PM as she was making chicken noodle soup and home-made light rolls for supper. For one who wasn't feeling or looking too well this morning, she certainly made a lovely meal--and had made a sandwich for me to eat before dinner. We had canned peach slices for ''dessert'' and called it all delicious!

Off to finish prep to begin teaching some newer Christians the practical living guidelines from the book of James in the New Testament. This is what several asked for, and I'm eager to do what I can to guide them.

May get back later on. Take care and keep safe, y'all.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, those are great, Matthew, you are turning into an all around fabulous artist!! :sm24:


He amazes me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Railyn said:


> No, Anything that could be delayed was and we are still between houses. We have wi fi at the new house so I can get on line a bit. Most of our things are still at the old house. It is packed and ready to go. We ran out of money so can't afford movers liked we had planned so will move most of the stuff in pick up trucks and rent a truck for the furniture. This has been on difficult move and I am really tired of the whole mess. We do like our new home and I am sure that we will be comfortable and happy here. Thanks for asking.


This move has turned into an awfully involved saga. I am sorry to hear you are still not settled, hoping you have someone to help with the rest of the move.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am having a chill-put evening with the iPad. Today turned out somewhat busier than I had anticipated. Most Saturdays at this time of year, we have the two youngest grandsons while their parents play hockey. This morning, our daughter phoned to check that it would be OK as the older one had had a tummy bug and had been sick a few times. Not a problem for us, but we did agree that it might be better not to have their cousin over at the same time. Normally, the three boys like to play together, but, especially with next week being their half term holiday, it did not seem wise to risk spreading the germs more widely.
> 
> Daughter dropped her husband off for his game, then came on to us with the boys. I made us all some lunch (just sandwiches), and soon afterwards she had a call to say he had been hit in the face by a ball and might need stitches. She went to pick him up, and we then decided that Bill would take him to A&E at the local hospital, she would go as planned to play her game, and I would stay at home with the two boys.
> 
> ...


I have not even thought that far ahead- once again chances are I will be on my own.
Have a wonderful time making the puddings.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> they are not getting in all at one time rest assured. i will call on monday and see what we can come up with. --- sam


All the very best for your bargaining powers.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gotcha



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Sam . It's one of them furry Pom poms a shop near me was selling them off for 50p which is very cheap so I got 3 and I plan to make little cable hats to go with them


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Hydrangeas.
> 
> June


Hello Junelouise, and welcome!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

neither will harborview - just need to see what they will accept as a payment. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> We always make arrangements to pay a little at a time with bills of that size Sam. At least the hospital doesn't charge interest; at least ours don't.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


It is great that Matthew likes to share his accomplishments with us. Well done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You may drop in anytime and I'd be delighted to fix you a quiche or anything else you'd desire to eat! Wouldn't it be fun if we could just pop over to visit with each other.


Beam me up (over), Scotty!!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Use caught up on last week's and the start of this. After an evening at home, go a run from the area to Mideay, TN (near the VA border) on Thursday. Friday, came a run from Fountain Hill, SC (160 miles away) delivering in Aurora, IL on Monday. Wind was awful in NC and had blown trees down onto the northbound lanes on I26 south of Asheville. An accident had stopped traffic in the southbound lanes 20 miles or so before that. Picked up the freight and headed north again. No delays until construction at Asheville. Trees were removed. Stopped east of Knoxville for the night as it was raining and I was a bit tired. Went to bed at 10:00! Very unusual for me. Slept till around daylight and got up at 8. In the 30's right now.
> 
> ...


Thank you Kathy.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely - great job matthew. --- sam



pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I know few folks here use an embroidery machine and I have a question. I used to use DK5 to clean my embroidery hoops from overspray of fabric temporary adhesive. I haven't been able to find it for quite sometime now and have even been told it may be discontinued. What do those of you that have an embroidery machine use to clean your hoops of overspray? Do you think GooGone would work and not damage the plastic hoops?


Got a liquor store close by? Don't laugh. We have a laminated newspaper article from when mom and dad got married with a photo of mom in it. It had tape and paper stuck to it. I used a plastic pot scraper to get the tape and paper off. DH used Golden Grain to remove the sticky residue left behind. That article was laminated in 1958. You would never know anything was on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Could you imagine if Bonnie, Mary, and Ohio Joy all got together, what they could accomplish in a day, exhausting to think about. lolol


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


Sending many more prayers their way.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> JoAnns for sure and they are having a good coupon sale right now too....love from another enabler! (at least I'm in good company with Sorlenna!)


And JoAnns has a free app for your smart phone with more coupons in addition to the others!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, seems tomorrow I'll be doing plumbing, my drain in the one side of the sink fell out, I don't want David to spend his day off fixing it and when he tackles something like that it usually ends up resulting in way more work than it needs to. Marla and I will go to Home Depot tomorrow morning after David leaves for work, and get the new drains (I'll replace both sides), and a new faucet since I'm going to be doing plumbing anyway, if all else fails, I'll rope Christopher into helping, he has more than a little experience. Oh well, if that's the worst thing I have to deal with, all is good in my world.


 :sm13:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not too bad, I poured some peroxide and wiped everything up, Christopher came by, told me what to buy and he'll come over tomorrow and help me get it fixed. The when I was outside hanging up laundry, David yelled that we had something burning behind the dryer, I told him to turn it off. :sm16: He was finally getting the door opened when I just came back in since it was still running. The exhaust hose had come disconnected at some point and there was soooo much lint back there. :sm12: :sm12:
> We cleaned it all out, took the back off the dryer and cleaned all the lint and dust out of there and it all seems fine now. (fingers crossed)
> The dryer is only circa 1972 I think, it was my grandparents and as much as I need a new set, just haven't been able to make myself spend the money, I'll get front load so I can stack them, but I the old washer that goes with the dryer felts really well when I want it too. Felting or a washer and dryer that are newer and probably work better in all other ways, what to do-what to do... LOL!


If the old ones continue to work I would keep them. The new stuff may have more bells & whistles butte sure won't last as long. My last washer died after inky 8 years & when I asked a repair man what to buy that would last a lifetime, he suggested a washboard????
I'm glad you didn't have a fire from the lint. When we were first married, I had a portable dryer that didn't have an outside vent, just some pantyhose pulled over a pipe on the back, what a mess, lint & dust all over the house


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Tim was fine all evening and as far as I know, he hasn't had any problems today. I was out most of the day until Susan began to start getting worried about my safety. I"d forgotten my phone at home on the charger, went to Elm to do lunch bags because I'd made some salmon salad from the remainder of the broiled fillets served a few days ago and wanted too serve that if any one wanted any; then I went on to do major grocery shopping at Sam's Club (the commercial retail division of War-Mart), and then onto my local grocery before making it home. I rolled in about 4PM as she was making chicken noodle soup and home-made light rolls for supper. For one who wasn't feeling or looking too well this morning, she certainly made a lovely meal--and had made a sandwich for me to eat before dinner. We had canned peach slices for ''dessert'' and called it all delicious!
> 
> Off to finish prep to begin teaching some newer Christians the practical living guidelines from the book of James in the New Testament. This is what several asked for, and I'm eager to do what I can to guide them.
> 
> ...


Wonderful that Tim seems just fine, dinner sounds wonderful. 
You are an angel to so many Joy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> He amazes me.


I can well imagine, he's amazing. I can't even imagine what he's going to take on artwise next and can't wait to see it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


Gorgeous!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sonja I could spend hours just going through all those patterns. I love Ravelry!


I took time today looking through free baby sweater patterns. I didn't find what I wanted so I will look at knitting pattern central next.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


Outrageous but about normal, I guess. You still have a lot to pay, but at least you don't have to pay anywhere near that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I was told to use baby wipes.


Never thought about that! I was recently told to use baby wipes on stains on clothing. So far I have gotten tomato sauce out of a light grey t-shirt that way!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If the old ones continue to work I would keep them. The new stuff may have more bells & whistles butte sure won't last as long. My last washer died after inky 8 years & when I asked a repair man what to buy that would last a lifetime, he suggested a washboard????
> I'm glad you didn't have a fire from the lint. When we were first married, I had a portable dryer that didn't have an outside vent, just some pantyhose pulled over a pipe on the back, what a mess, lint & dust all over the house


I remember that. lol 
Yes, it seems to be fine now, I ran it for about 20 minutes and all seems to work just fine, so hopefully it will all stay on that path.

I've heard of doing the pantyhose thing if all else fails but never did it myself, that would be a mess.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, I'm glad Tim is well, great that Susan made supper for you, no one deserves it more.

Mary, what beautiful pottery Matthew has done, he's amazing

Marilyn, sorry to hear the move has been a nightmare, hope you get settled soon.

Sonja, thanks for the Ravelry link, so many great things to make, just need to get to it????

The funeral was quite small but I got to visit with several people I dint see very often. My aunt didn't come as she'd had some extensive dental work done 2 days ago


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I am having a chill-put evening with the iPad. Today turned out somewhat busier than I had anticipated. Most Saturdays at this time of year, we have the two youngest grandsons while their parents play hockey. This morning, our daughter phoned to check that it would be OK as the older one had had a tummy bug and had been sick a few times. Not a problem for us, but we did agree that it might be better not to have their cousin over at the same time. Normally, the three boys like to play together, but, especially with next week being their half term holiday, it did not seem wise to risk spreading the germs more widely.
> 
> Daughter dropped her husband off for his game, then came on to us with the boys. I made us all some lunch (just sandwiches), and soon afterwards she had a call to say he had been hit in the face by a ball and might need stitches. She went to pick him up, and we then decided that Bill would take him to A&E at the local hospital, she would go as planned to play her game, and I would stay at home with the two boys.
> 
> ...


Hope the hockey injury isn't too bad and heels quickly. You have worn me out just reading of your day! Relax for the evening.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I can well imagine, he's amazing. I can't even imagine what he's going to take on artwise next and can't wait to see it.


He just got his Christmas card back from the printer. I haven't posted the finished design here because I don't know who he is sending them to.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My husband's cousin is doing a fundraiser for Bella. It involves Jamberry products. It anyone is interested in taking a look at this it can be found here: https://jilliansweeney.jamberry.com/…/6258cd39-f43d-4729-ad…

I am thinking about doing a gift card if that will qualify so that I can give the gift to the family. They have 4 girls who might love these. I knew that Jillian was planning on doing this but waited for it to be posted.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have managed to read most of this week's posts so far. I didn't read much of last week as life got a bit busy. I babysat little Noah last night. He is almost 5 months old now. He was quite congested and didn't care to eat much. I tried to get him to play for a little bit, but for the most part he just wanted to snuggle. He cries as soon as he wets his diaper so I changed it 3 times last night. We pretty much just snuggled until he fell asleep. I tried putting him in his crib 3 times before he finally went to sleep for good. I took knitting with me but didn't get to do any of it. The baby time was a nice reward even though he was quite fussy. 

Ohio Joy...I am glad that Tim seems to be feeling better. It was nice of Susan to have dinner for you tonight while you helped in so many other ways.

Railyn...Prayers for you in getting this move final. I do hope you like the location that you are settling into.

Sonja...The sweater set was beautiful. Nice of DS to bring food to you recently as well.

Gwen...Your quiche looked quite tasty.

Bonnie...Making 3 roasters of beets is a lot of work. I am glad that you had some help though. You are quite nice to help with so much for the fall meal.

Kehinkle...I am glad you are getting some nice loads right now. 

Sam...It is so good to know you are on the mend. Don't overdo yourself. 

Mel...So glad that you got some sleep and have energy to get some things done. It is also good that you were able to talk to Greg even though it may not be going the way you intended for it to go. Remember that Gage is the one who was concerned about being at home with his dad and you are doing what is right for him. You are a wonderful person.

I wish I could remember what I all wanted to say, but CRAFT seems to have happened. I awoke with quite a headache today, so I have taken it easy today even though the headache is gone.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> No, Anything that could be delayed was and we are still between houses. We have wi fi at the new house so I can get on line a bit. Most of our things are still at the old house. It is packed and ready to go. We ran out of money so can't afford movers liked we had planned so will move most of the stuff in pick up trucks and rent a truck for the furniture. This has been on difficult move and I am really tired of the whole mess. We do like our new home and I am sure that we will be comfortable and happy here. Thanks for asking.


Sorry to hear you have had delays with the move. Hope you are soon in your new home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> It is unbelievable. The parents keep pushing to have the hospital do further testing to figure out the correlation of the illnesses endured by these children. The 17 year old has problems with seizures and has lesions on the brain as a result of them. She sometimes has problems with her legs so can't walk a lot. She does have a job.
> 
> Faith is 14 and has an immune system problem so gets IV immune system treatment every 3 weeks at the hospital which has side effects that cause other problems.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about the new developments for the family. I have wondered for some time if all of the issues are related. I pray that the Dr.s will work to find any possible connection, and figure out what can be done to help them all.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Up since 8 am this morning.
> 
> 5 loads of laundry which includes needing and towels....All washed dried folded and put away.
> Beds stripped and fresh bedding.
> ...


I am so glad that you got some much needed sleep last night! Nice for you to have your mom to visit, also.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes I did mean you! I've really been a dunce the past two days reading and typing stuff. Told DH that I've had complete "brain blanks" the past day or so; like picking up the remote for the tv and not able to remember which button to push to select which input channel....ended up call the cable company technician for help...still couldn't make heads or tails out of what they were saying do so I just tuned off the tv and let DH correct it when he got home.


That doesn't sound good, Gwen. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the new developments for the family. I have wondered for some time if all of the issues are related. I pray that the Dr.s will work to find any possible connection, and figure out what can be done to help them all.


The parents have wondered for quite some time as well. They have asked about genetic testing for several of the children but so far have only been approved by insurance for Bella's genetic testing. That is how they found about the mitochondrial disease.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Matthew, wonderful! You are a talented potter.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so sorry the move has been so hard. Hoping you can move in with no more problems.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have a little time on the computer today. I was reading the week of 7 Oct which tells you how far behind I am. Our computer is up at the new house but we are still sleeping at the old place. Just about everything that could be delayed was and it started that we had to change mobile home parks at the last minute. That is a story in itself and I will save it for later. Then the delivery was delayed a day because of rain. We were told that it would take about a week to set up the home and get it finished inside. Well, it took about 3 weeks and it is still not finished but we can move it. We had to pay an extra month's rent which we weren't expecting so money has been real short. We had enough to get the packing done but not the move. The packing was finished on Friday and our kids are going to help move with pick ups and we will rent a truck for the furniture. That must be done this week.
> We like our new home and are more than ready to get moved. We have made several trips so have some things here but no place to sleep. I will send pictures when I get the inside presentable. It is nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. I think it will be easy to keep clean as we have all hard floors. It will not be as cozy as carpet but will be easier for DH to get around.
> While I was off line, DH had an apt with a new dr. This one specializes in "old people". We liked him very much. Monday DH has another apt and the dr is going to do a mobility test. The dr. seems to think he will be able to get us a wheelchair. DH has had about 3 falls lately and many near falls. He rides my scooter some but it is hard to get into rooms with it as it takes a lot of room to turn around. I hope that getting moved and lower stress with help him a lot.
> I have really missed TP. It reminds me of how important it is to me. I have enjoyed the beautiful pictures of both vacations and work :understand Sam has been in the spa and several other items but I won't comment on each. Hope everyone's health is improving as well as family situations are on the mend. I understand that some of the TP friends are really having hard times. Prayers for all. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


I am pleased to see you posting again. I'm sorry to hear you have had so many problems and delays getting into your new home. Keeping you both in my prayers. Hoping the Dr. can get a wheelchair for your DH.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


Those are so pretty! Great job, Matthew!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> He just got his Christmas card back from the printer. I haven't posted the finished design here because I don't know who he is sending them to.


Which reminds me to remind everyone again about the Christmas card exchange. Sign up for the Christmas card exchange is open! Just send me a PM with all of your information and I will add you to the list. Same rules as last year. I will cut off the sign up the weekend of our Thanksgiving in November, then divide the list into groups of about 10 each. I just copy and paste your information into a word document in the order I receive it, then count off. I will send out the lists that weekend, with hopes that you can all send your cards out the first week of December. This is an abbreviated version of how we do this for the new people that have joined us, hoping they might also like to join in. It is always so much fun to get the mail from all over the world!

Welcome to the new faces around the table.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> My husband's cousin is doing a fundraiser for Bella. It involves Jamberry products. It anyone is interested in taking a look at this it can be found here: https://jilliansweeney.jamberry.com/…/6258cd39-f43d-4729-ad…
> 
> I am thinking about doing a gift card if that will qualify so that I can give the gift to the family. They have 4 girls who might love these. I knew that Jillian was planning on doing this but waited for it to be posted.


DD and Arriana love Jam Berries. I will try to remember to let her know about the fund raiser. I have told her so much about Bella and her family.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> The parents have wondered for quite some time as well. They have asked about genetic testing for several of the children but so far have only been approved by insurance for Bella's genetic testing. That is how they found about the mitochondrial disease.


I hope that with the newest development that the Drs can get the insurance company to agree to having the whole family tested.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Skimmed through to catch up. 11:40 pm and Mom left about 10 mins ago. 

Got a lot accomplished today and happy about that. 

Had my pill at 11 so hopefully I will be asleep again soon. 

Check in tomorrow ☺


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 22 and I am caught up. We had the pleasure of traveling to Pennsylvania today, to help celebrate the 100th birthday of a friend's father. We were pleased to be able to meet him last summer when we spent a few days with our friends. Not only is he turning 100, his name and my DH's are the same, and spelled the same! DH says the gentleman is now his mentor, hoping he can be as healthy and mobile as this gentleman. This man still drives short distances around town and lives alone. Very healthy and active. 

On our way, we stopped and bought 100 pounds of new potatoes. 50 of Yukon Gold, and 50 of white potatoes. I am planning to try canning some next week. We will also share with our kids. Our next stop was a place selling fresh pressed cider. They also had concord grapes for sale. DH bought a half peck? basket of those. So when we got home about 6:30 this evening, we canned 8 quarts of grape juice! And all 8 quarts have sealed! I had forgotten the excitement of listening for those tell tale pings! 

Tomorrow, we are taking the RV up to Michigan to visit friends for our last trip out. We will stop on the way home and clean out the holding tanks in preparation for winterizing it. DH has to be back to work on Wednesday, and I have an appointment for a hair cut. Thursday will be knitting group again, then Friday I will try canning some of the potatoes. I also want to try canning some pumpkin. There is a nursery around the corner that sells plants in the spring, then pumpkins, ect., in the fall. I will get several pie pumpkins and cube them to can, then puree when I am ready to use. DD has frozen it already pureed but has found it is to wet/runny when she uses it for a pie, so I will try this way. Besides, I don't have any freezer space left!

Time for bed. DH is checking his eyelids for leaks with one of the bunnies in his lap. Hoping the electric blanket has warmed the bed, as it's only about 62°F in here. We have not yet turned the heat on. My hands are cold! I am bundled in my winter robe with a blanket on my lap and the laptop on the board in my lap,. Just got low battery warning, so goodnight!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's so adorable. LOL! It's hard to resist isn't it?


Thank you Kaye Jo . Have to keep knitting otherwise I might do something silly like clean house :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


They are beautiful Mathew . I especially like the little pot with the lid . The colouring is lovely


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Tim was fine all evening and as far as I know, he hasn't had any problems today. I was out most of the day until Susan began to start getting worried about my safety. I"d forgotten my phone at home on the charger, went to Elm to do lunch bags because I'd made some salmon salad from the remainder of the broiled fillets served a few days ago and wanted too serve that if any one wanted any; then I went on to do major grocery shopping at Sam's Club (the commercial retail division of War-Mart), and then onto my local grocery before making it home. I rolled in about 4PM as she was making chicken noodle soup and home-made light rolls for supper. For one who wasn't feeling or looking too well this morning, she certainly made a lovely meal--and had made a sandwich for me to eat before dinner. We had canned peach slices for ''dessert'' and called it all delicious!
> 
> Off to finish prep to begin teaching some newer Christians the practical living guidelines from the book of James in the New Testament. This is what several asked for, and I'm eager to do what I can to guide them.
> 
> ...


Dinner sounds delicious just what you needed after the busy day you had . Glad both Tim and Susan were feeling better


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, enjoy Michigan. Good luck with your canning. Your DDF's father sounds like a very good mentor!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And the only reason I had a fair idea was becuase I had asked one my Adelaide KP friends once! Isn't it amazing what you learn from a knitting site?


It sure is! :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????????I just got a catalogue from connecting threads yesterday & there's some beautiful stuff in there that I'm trying to talk myself out of????
> 
> https://www.connectingthreads.com/cfSearch/Search.cfm?q=9779
> 
> There was a set of fat quarters but they are already gone???? So I guess I can quit dreaming but aren't they pretty


I've seen some good sales on quilting items in Craftsy too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


So sad and saying prayers for this family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


Definitely happy for Medicare!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Junelouise said:


> Hydrangeas.
> 
> June


Welcome June!
Another suggestion for Martina - cyclamen if you need something low.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Welcome June!
> Another suggestion for Martina - cyclamen if you need something low.


Can they grow outside in the U.K.? Here they are strictly houseplants.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, I'm glad you had a good sleep last night & got things done today, that will make you feel better.

Tami, do you can mature potatoes? I've heard of canning new potatoes whole & I tried it but didn't care for them

Well, our power was off for 2 hrs this evening, I'll be glad when the generator is hooked up. I hope our stove is OK, the power flashed off & on at least a dozen times & when it dies that the electronics in the stove makes a terrible noise, in sure one if these times it's going to scramble the brains of it????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


Those are Lovely Matthew.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> He's still not totally normal, feeling very tired & still has some spots. He called the Dermatologist but hadn't heard back when I last talked to him yesterday morning. He went to Red Deer & spent the night visiting relatives & is picking Kimber up today, finally!


Oh dear, poor guy. Yay Kimber coming back!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


Oh no, that poor family. Far too many health problems.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> The parents have wondered for quite some time as well. They have asked about genetic testing for several of the children but so far have only been approved by insurance for Bella's genetic testing. That is how they found about the mitochondrial disease.


If you can find research scientists studying autoimmune diseases etc, they may be interested in the genetics of all the family as there is such a cluster of problems in one family. Of course, the whole family would have to want to be part of a study. Might be worth asking the hospital specialists if they have any connections with relevant research groups.... 
What a lot they have to live with, I can't even imagine how they cope, and I'm glad you are there to help.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Can they grow outside in the U.K.? Here they are strictly houseplants.


There are hardy varieties such as Cyclamen hederifolia which certainly survive mild frost so long as they aren't too waterlogged. They're often planted under big trees to give some spring or autumn colour depending on the variety and the leaves are attractive when not in flower.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> He just got his Christmas card back from the printer. I haven't posted the finished design here because I don't know who he is sending them to.


What wonderful talent Matthew has. I am so glad he shared with us.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm02: He just said the only problem is they only bloom once or twice. I have to send you pictures of the ones we got from the Scottsbluff Iris show that went on in May, you order the ones you want, at the show while they are in bloom, then the end of July/beginning of August they call you that they are ready to be picked up. Hopefully they will bloom this spring. We've decided to put Iris', Lilies, Daffodils, Tulips, and Crocus' in the borders in between Roses along with some perennials, then put annuals in pots and put the where we want them.


Your garden beds will be lovely and colourful in Spring. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


Absolutely gorgeous Sonja! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


 :sm06: Golly thats a lot! So glad you have the insurance, but even so that is quite a lot to have to pay for the difference.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo . Have to keep knitting otherwise I might do something silly like clean house :sm02:


For goodness sake keep knitting Sonja!! :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Up since 8 am this morning.
> 
> 5 loads of laundry which includes needing and towels....All washed dried folded and put away.
> Beds stripped and fresh bedding.
> ...


Well done! :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a day you've had Chris! Sorry to hear the DSIL was injured and that one of the DGS were sick. Also sounds as if next week will be pretty full for you also.


Ditto.....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Wonderful work, Matthew!


From me too... excellent. :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


I never realised that Matthew made pots, too. What a talent!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Kathleendoris said:


> I never realised that Matthew made pots, too. What a talent!


He makes ceramic pieces at the art institute that he takes classes at. The class is wonderful as he works independently most of the time. He has been taught how to throw and learns more about ceramics and glazes each time he goes. The class is for special needs adults which makes it more fitting for his needs. There are many helpers in the room for these people. Most of the people taking the class do organized activities, but Matthew and another young man are high functioning and do their own thing most of the time. He loves going and I love for him to get out of the house whenever I can get him to do so. He draws at home and does ceramics at class.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

TNS said:


> If you can find research scientists studying autoimmune diseases etc, they may be interested in the genetics of all the family as there is such a cluster of problems in one family. Of course, the whole family would have to want to be part of a study. Might be worth asking the hospital specialists if they have any connections with relevant research groups....
> What a lot they have to live with, I can't even imagine how they cope, and I'm glad you are there to help.


That is an interesting idea. I don't know if any research groups have reached out to them. My oldest son was part of two completely different research groups. One was for the use of surfactant (sp?) drug to line the lungs of premature babies. My son did not have this done to him, but in hindsight I think it might have helped him to avoid some of the breathing problems that plagued him the first 3 years of his life and sometimes over the years. He also participated in a Legg Perthes Disease study. That study started as a study to determine a common trait for people with people who had heart problems and were complaining of leg pains. Then the study reached out to orthopedic patients who did not have heart problems and finally the two groups of researchers wanted to include patients with Legg Perthes Disease since it was a disease that could be identified but had no way to treat the disease. My son showed one of the 3 deficiencies that was common among these 3 groups so then they tested my DH and me. Matthew was an infant at the time so he wasn't included as a lot of blood was needed for the study. My husband had one of the 3 deficiencies but not the same one as DS#1. I came out with none of the deficiencies. One step closer to helping future patients, but not my son. My son did better than most of the patients did with the disease so I count my blessings.

The family has had a difficult time coping with the diagnosis for their son. It came on rapidly and severely for the little guy. When they left a few weeks ago for Florida he only had a rash on part of his body from the scarlet fever. Now he is head to toe rash and extreme joint pain as it settled into the joints already. He was limping and crying even at night. The chemo was started the same week as his diagnosis in an attempt to get him into remission. The doctors tried steroids before sending him to the specialty children's hospital. He just got worse during the steroid treatment so everyone knew something needed to be done quickly for him. I am quite saddened for him as I have been there for him since he was just a toddler and his father was on deployment. He would hang out with me during the Sunday School hour and sometimes during church.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Sonja! :sm24:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for the new TP Kate! (Love Gran's quotes!)


KateB said:


> PHOTOS
> 4 - *Sugarsugar* - Get Well card for Sam
> 6 - *Kehinkle* - Christmas wreath ring ornament
> 22 - *BubbaLove* - Blanket for Tobias
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful, Gwen! Is that your new pie plate?


Gweniepooh said:


> I am having crazy trouble with my iphone. Whenever I text my DD she receives it in Chinese! I've checked and I have the language set correctly and it only has happened when I text her. Anyone have suggestions?
> 
> Here's tonight's quiche....


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


He's a talented bloke!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Can they grow outside in the U.K.? Here they are strictly houseplants.


Yes, we've got them in the garden and they appear every year. You can also buy them as houseplants here, usually around Christmas time.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo . Have to keep knitting otherwise I might do something silly like clean house :sm02:


Me, too! :sm04:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I'm glad you had a good sleep last night & got things done today, that will make you feel better.
> 
> Tami, do you can mature potatoes? I've heard of canning new potatoes whole & I tried it but didn't care for them
> 
> Well, our power was off for 2 hrs this evening, I'll be glad when the generator is hooked up. I hope our stove is OK, the power flashed off & on at least a dozen times & when it dies that the electronics in the stove makes a terrible noise, in sure one if these times it's going to scramble the brains of it????


This will be the first time I have tried it. We shall see. Mostly I want some diced that I can use in potato salad for DH. I sometimes use store bought canned diced potatoes for that if I'm in a hurry or for small amounts of it. We will share a lot of them with the kids. DS's family goes through a lot of poatoes in a month.

Hope the stove will be okay and you soon get the generator installed.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:15am . Seeing as I got everything done yesterday there isn't much to do today. Just got up 15 mins ago. Slept pretty well again. Thankfully ☺

Gage and I might get together with either Angela or Jodi today. Not sure who or if it will happen. Lazy day today I think.

Off I go to see why the day brings☺
See you later.????

By the way love your latest pottery Matthew☺


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you for the new TP Kate! (Love Gran's quotes!)


I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh my KayeJo...you've had a couple of "pain in the neck" incidents! The dryer incident is really frightening and makes me think that perhaps I need to get DH to check and clean out the back of our dryer. Will mention it to him today!



Poledra65 said:


> Not too bad, I poured some peroxide and wiped everything up, Christopher came by, told me what to buy and he'll come over tomorrow and help me get it fixed. The when I was outside hanging up laundry, David yelled that we had something burning behind the dryer, I told him to turn it off. :sm16: He was finally getting the door opened when I just came back in since it was still running. The exhaust hose had come disconnected at some point and there was soooo much lint back there. :sm12: :sm12:
> We cleaned it all out, took the back off the dryer and cleaned all the lint and dust out of there and it all seems fine now. (fingers crossed)
> The dryer is only circa 1972 I think, it was my grandparents and as much as I need a new set, just haven't been able to make myself spend the money, I'll get front load so I can stack them, but I the old washer that goes with the dryer felts really well when I want it too. Felting or a washer and dryer that are newer and probably work better in all other ways, what to do-what to do... LOL!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


What a wonderful surprise Kate and your gran looks like a lovely lady


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a mess Marilyn. Glad that Ray's new doctor seems to think he may be able to get him a wheelchair. I also wondered if the new place had a ramp to get into the home or if it was needed? I'm glad your children will be helping with the move but saddened about the added expenses you shouldn't have had to absorb. Sending you good thoughts and prayers.


Railyn said:


> I have a little time on the computer today. I was reading the week of 7 Oct which tells you how far behind I am. Our computer is up at the new house but we are still sleeping at the old place. Just about everything that could be delayed was and it started that we had to change mobile home parks at the last minute. That is a story in itself and I will save it for later. Then the delivery was delayed a day because of rain. We were told that it would take about a week to set up the home and get it finished inside. Well, it took about 3 weeks and it is still not finished but we can move it. We had to pay an extra month's rent which we weren't expecting so money has been real short. We had enough to get the packing done but not the move. The packing was finished on Friday and our kids are going to help move with pick ups and we will rent a truck for the furniture. That must be done this week.
> We like our new home and are more than ready to get moved. We have made several trips so have some things here but no place to sleep. I will send pictures when I get the inside presentable. It is nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. I think it will be easy to keep clean as we have all hard floors. It will not be as cozy as carpet but will be easier for DH to get around.
> While I was off line, DH had an apt with a new dr. This one specializes in "old people". We liked him very much.  Monday DH has another apt and the dr is going to do a mobility test. The dr. seems to think he will be able to get us a wheelchair. DH has had about 3 falls lately and many near falls. He rides my scooter some but it is hard to get into rooms with it as it takes a lot of room to turn around. I hope that getting moved and lower stress with help him a lot.
> I have really missed TP. It reminds me of how important it is to me. I have enjoyed the beautiful pictures of both vacations and work :understand Sam has been in the spa and several other items but I won't comment on each. Hope everyone's health is improving as well as family situations are on the mend. I understand that some of the TP friends are really having hard times. Prayers for all. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What a wonderful surprise Kate and your gran looks like a lovely lady


She was, but not one you argued with! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

When I could still get up and down from the floor I replaced the electrical receptacles but not now. DH does the plumbing and minor electrical fixes now. Oh he finished the kitchen floor. Admits that if he had polyed the floor the first time he wouldn't have had to do it over. Though not the tiles (which would have been nice) I'm very happy with it. He also is planning on re-doing the hardwood floors in the dining room and living room; not real soon but has brought it up as a definite to do sooner than later. Also is has said he will use an oil based poly this time verses the water based kind he used previously so that it will be more durable. Yea!


Sorlenna said:


> I replaced my garbage disposal and faucet in my old house, and it was easier than I thought. You can do it!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Whoa! Matthew's work is fantastic! I love the new yarn bowl; Marianne showed me the one she received. I really love both but especially this one. The item with the lid (3rd picture I think it was) could be used as a honey pot or even a yarn bowl too. Matthew's artistic talents are certainly broadening. When an undergraduate at UGA I initially was an art major and took a pottery class. His work to me looks just as good as many in that class. Well done Matthew! YOu are such a talented young man.



pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so right about Youtube. DH picked up a used but broken Poulan chain saw at a yard sale for $10. He knew what was broken so we ordered the part off of Amazon for just under R$20 and when it arrived I googled how to replace the part. He pretty much knew how/what to do but after watching a video on it he felt even more confident and did the fix in no time. Now has a good smaller chain saw as a backup for way less than buying a new one would have been. Gotta love Youtube!



Poledra65 said:


> :sm24:
> And Youtube is fabulous for help when needed. lol


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


She really had no reason to dislike having her photo taken - she looks just great. Was the photo she 'lost' the only copy? It would be wonderful for you to get another one.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have the JoAnns, Michaels, and HobbyLobby apps on my phone for sure! I am terrible about carrying cut out coupons so love that they are available on my phone. ????


tami_ohio said:


> And JoAnns has a free app for your smart phone with more coupons in addition to the others!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> She really had no reason to dislike having her photo taken - she looks just great. Was the photo she 'lost' the only copy? It would be wonderful for you to get another one.


No, it was the only copy, that's why I was so mad!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary I went to this and it said the site no longer available then had where you could click to go "home", "shop", or one other which I don't remember. How can be be sure that it will be the shop for your cousin so it can go toward Bella? Like you, it might be something I can get for the DGDs; might even get for myself.



pacer said:


> My husband's cousin is doing a fundraiser for Bella. It involves Jamberry products. It anyone is interested in taking a look at this it can be found here: https://jilliansweeney.jamberry.com/…/6258cd39-f43d-4729-ad…
> 
> I am thinking about doing a gift card if that will qualify so that I can give the gift to the family. They have 4 girls who might love these. I knew that Jillian was planning on doing this but waited for it to be posted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

No worry Tami....really think I was just over tired. Haven't had any more blips in the memory.


tami_ohio said:


> That doesn't sound good, Gwen. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is the new plate; actually got two of them. Really like them; they are by Corning Ware.



oneapril said:


> Beautiful, Gwen! Is that your new pie plate?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is wonderful Kate!!! What a lovely lady she was too. I know you are thrilled to have this photo of her now too. How delightful.


KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finally caught up so I need to get busy either straightening up some or knitting. Hmmm....need to get some sock on my feet too as it is only 47 F here right now and I'm feeling a little chilly. Take care everyone! TTYL


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the new developments for the family. I have wondered for some time if all of the issues are related. I pray that the Dr.s will work to find any possible connection, and figure out what can be done to help them all.


 I am so sorry to hear of this new development. I am hoping that they have ruled out rheumatic fever, as it has exactly the same symptoms, but as it is an old disease, newer, younger doctors often don't think of it as a possible diagnosis, esp. after having had scarlet fever as rheumatic fever with heart damage, rashes, knee, leg, body pain is a classic sequela. Perhaps the mother could ask, has rheumatic fever been tested for and ruled out?
Just a suggestion, as I am not a doctor. Methotrexate, a drug used to accompany chemo to make it more effective, is a very mild drug and classically used for RA and psoriatic RA. I am hoping that is the drug they are using if the diagnosis is correct. I would also suggest that a family history chart going back 3-4 generations would help to discover if there were any other relatives who had similar symptoms. Hope there is a family history center in their town where a volunteer could help them figure this out.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I see Sugar sugar has posted photo of clivia in bloom. Mine are too they are shade lovers and I have them under a pine tree out front.
> I found the lemon coloured one a couple of years ago. The wind has damaged the flowers so they're not looking so great at present.


I didn't know they came in another colour. Mine was the orange. They still look good.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Gwen, try Krylon Adhesive Remover spray, about $10, or Un-Du adhesive remover liquid, also about $10, both from Joann's on-line. Never used the Un-Du but Krylon sprayed on a cloth can be applied where you want it. I also wanted to tell you that Poldark is a 12 - novel series by Winston Graham - very good!



Gweniepooh said:


> I know few folks here use an embroidery machine and I have a question. I used to use DK5 to clean my embroidery hoops from overspray of fabric temporary adhesive. I haven't been able to find it for quite sometime now and have even been told it may be discontinued. What do those of you that have an embroidery machine use to clean your hoops of overspray? Do you think GooGone would work and not damage the plastic hoops?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Yay - Kimberly is coming home!


Bonnie7591 said:


> He's still not totally normal, feeling very tired & still has some spots. He called the Dermatologist but hadn't heard back when I last talked to him yesterday morning. He went to Red Deer & spent the night visiting relatives & is picking Kimber up today, finally!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How fun you have Marla to do he crafty things with, Kaye!


Poledra65 said:


> LOL! Oh well...
> And then Marla and I are going to do the wool hooked rug class that the lady that owns the LYS/Fabric shop is going to teach. :sm16:
> And I can't even blame Marla for that one, I told her we were doing it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi, Tessknits!


tessknits said:


> Thanks. God bless.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


Great picture! & quite amazing to see her in the film


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Many prayers for this family, Mary.


pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, it was the only copy, that's why I was so mad!


I would be mad too, silly to get rid of it just because she did it like herself in it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


How devastating for this family. It's no wonder the mom's health is compromised as well. Such a terrible happening for any one family. Sending prayers for all of them.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sonja that set is so lovely! I love red and white and your snowflakes are perfect!


Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Finished another work in progress so that should have left me 2 unfinished projects but I've just got my needles ready and started a new one


Lovely, as usual.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


Wow. I would be in shock. It's good that you have insurance.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So sorry for the difficulties, Marilyn. This sure has been a long ordeal for you.


Railyn said:


> No, Anything that could be delayed was and we are still between houses. We have wi fi at the new house so I can get on line a bit. Most of our things are still at the old house. It is packed and ready to go. We ran out of money so can't afford movers liked we had planned so will move most of the stuff in pick up trucks and rent a truck for the furniture. This has been on difficult move and I am really tired of the whole mess. We do like our new home and I am sure that we will be comfortable and happy here. Thanks for asking.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> That is an interesting idea. I don't know if any research groups have reached out to them. My oldest son was part of two completely different research groups. One was for the use of surfactant (sp?) drug to line the lungs of premature babies. My son did not have this done to him, but in hindsight I think it might have helped him to avoid some of the breathing problems that plagued him the first 3 years of his life and sometimes over the years. He also participated in a Legg Perthes Disease study. That study started as a study to determine a common trait for people with people who had heart problems and were complaining of leg pains. Then the study reached out to orthopedic patients who did not have heart problems and finally the two groups of researchers wanted to include patients with Legg Perthes Disease since it was a disease that could be identified but had no way to treat the disease. My son showed one of the 3 deficiencies that was common among these 3 groups so then they tested my DH and me. Matthew was an infant at the time so he wasn't included as a lot of blood was needed for the study. My husband had one of the 3 deficiencies but not the same one as DS#1. I came out with none of the deficiencies. One step closer to helping future patients, but not my son. My son did better than most of the patients did with the disease so I count my blessings.
> 
> The family has had a difficult time coping with the diagnosis for their son. It came on rapidly and severely for the little guy. When they left a few weeks ago for Florida he only had a rash on part of his body from the scarlet fever. Now he is head to toe rash and extreme joint pain as it settled into the joints already. He was limping and crying even at night. The chemo was started the same week as his diagnosis in an attempt to get him into remission. The doctors tried steroids before sending him to the specialty children's hospital. He just got worse during the steroid treatment so everyone knew something needed to be done quickly for him. I am quite saddened for him as I have been there for him since he was just a toddler and his father was on deployment. He would hang out with me during the Sunday School hour and sometimes during church.


Reading all this just makes me so grateful not to have been faced with such challenges. I'm not sure how I would cope, but I suppose you just have to....
I pray that the whole family gets some respite from the multitude of health problems they have to face.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Love lilies but I probably need something nearer the ground as there are shrubs at the back and anything tall will lean out towards the light.


If you like dahlias, the dwarf ones are very pretty. I have a very small garden and planted one. It has bushed quite nicely. The only thing is that here they are not perennial.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 10:15am . Seeing as I got everything done yesterday there isn't much to do today. Just got up 15 mins ago. Slept pretty well again. Thankfully ☺
> 
> Gage and I might get together with either Angela or Jodi today. Not sure who or if it will happen. Lazy day today I think.
> 
> ...


Stay bright, dear Mel :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Just came in from cleaning the outsides of our windows. Looks much better☺


Prayers for all in need.

Hugs for everyone.

Kate I am so happy that you gave this lovely photo if your Gran. ☺


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Wonderful pots, Matthew!!!


pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

What a wonderful 'shock' to see your Nan. 
One of DHs uncles had a similar experience at the Black Country Museum ( outside Birmingham) when he was faced with a huge photo of his grandad up a ladder in a coal pit. He told the staff, who wanted to talk to his Dad who was able to correct some of the labels on other photos (eg. One marked as workers playing cards was actually them being paid by their gang leader). Apparently someone had donated all the photographic plates from a local relations loft, many from the late 1800s and early C19. This was probably 40 years ago now, so we have copies of photos of both Dave's Great Grandad and his Great great grandad, both in the coal mines.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Darn! Once again I had written a post and it just goes to a different screen and disappears! I don't have the patience to do it again. Anyway, happy Sunday/Mondayeveryone.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my KayeJo...you've had a couple of "pain in the neck" incidents! The dryer incident is really frightening and makes me think that perhaps I need to get DH to check and clean out the back of our dryer. Will mention it to him today!


There have been a few incidents here of fires in tumble dryers due to the fluff catching fire, so everyone is reminded to clean it out regularly, and not put them overnight or if going out


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I have a little time on the computer today. I was reading the week of 7 Oct which tells you how far behind I am. Our computer is up at the new house but we are still sleeping at the old place. Just about everything that could be delayed was and it started that we had to change mobile home parks at the last minute. That is a story in itself and I will save it for later. Then the delivery was delayed a day because of rain. We were told that it would take about a week to set up the home and get it finished inside. Well, it took about 3 weeks and it is still not finished but we can move it. We had to pay an extra month's rent which we weren't expecting so money has been real short. We had enough to get the packing done but not the move. The packing was finished on Friday and our kids are going to help move with pick ups and we will rent a truck for the furniture. That must be done this week.
> We like our new home and are more than ready to get moved. We have made several trips so have some things here but no place to sleep. I will send pictures when I get the inside presentable. It is nothing fancy but we aren't fancy people. I think it will be easy to keep clean as we have all hard floors. It will not be as cozy as carpet but will be easier for DH to get around.
> While I was off line, DH had an apt with a new dr. This one specializes in "old people". We liked him very much. Monday DH has another apt and the dr is going to do a mobility test. The dr. seems to think he will be able to get us a wheelchair. DH has had about 3 falls lately and many near falls. He rides my scooter some but it is hard to get into rooms with it as it takes a lot of room to turn around. I hope that getting moved and lower stress with help him a lot.
> I have really missed TP. It reminds me of how important it is to me. I have enjoyed the beautiful pictures of both vacations and work :understand Sam has been in the spa and several other items but I won't comment on each. Hope everyone's health is improving as well as family situations are on the mend. I understand that some of the TP friends are really having hard times. Prayers for all. Take care and have fun. Marilyn


I'm sorry that you've been having so much trouble with your move. The move alone is a traumatic experience without all the other stuff you've had to deal with. Look forward to seeing some pictures of your new home.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


He's doing a great job.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Junelouise, and welcome!


From me too.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Had an overnight visit from eldest son yesterday. We chatted for a while then went out for breakfast this a.m .came back did some jobs and he went home about 12. Am still joining squares for the dressing gown and will be glad when it's finished. Just going to get some dinner then back to the squares. 
Matthew, your pottery is really good. 
Hope Tim is fully recovered now.
How's the back today Julie?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am so sorry to hear about the new developments for the family. I have wondered for some time if all of the issues are related. I pray that the Dr.s will work to find any possible connection, and figure out what can be done to help them all.


I wonder that the medical profession doesn't get together to see if they can find a common denominator, as you suggested.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 22 and I am caught up. We had the pleasure of traveling to Pennsylvania today, to help celebrate the 100th birthday of a friend's father. We were pleased to be able to meet him last summer when we spent a few days with our friends. Not only is he turning 100, his name and my DH's are the same, and spelled the same! DH says the gentleman is now his mentor, hoping he can be as healthy and mobile as this gentleman. This man still drives short distances around town and lives alone. Very healthy and active.
> 
> On our way, we stopped and bought 100 pounds of new potatoes. 50 of Yukon Gold, and 50 of white potatoes. I am planning to try canning some next week. We will also share with our kids. Our next stop was a place selling fresh pressed cider. They also had concord grapes for sale. DH bought a half peck? basket of those. So when we got home about 6:30 this evening, we canned 8 quarts of grape juice! And all 8 quarts have sealed! I had forgotten the excitement of listening for those tell tale pings!
> 
> ...


100 years old and still driving! What a special man he must be. You sound like Bonnie with all your canning I never thought about canning potatoes but when I think about it, they are sold in tins at the store. How does your DH check his eyelids for leaks with one of the bunnies?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


That is very special Kate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> No, it was the only copy, that's why I was so mad!


In those days surely there would have been a negative?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Had an overnight visit from eldest son yesterday. We chatted for a while then went out for breakfast this a.m .came back did some jobs and he went home about 12. Am still joining squares for the dressing gown and will be glad when it's finished. Just going to get some dinner then back to the squares.
> Matthew, your pottery is really good.
> Hope Tim is fully recovered now.
> How's the back today Julie?


It has been better, Mary, but thanks for asking!
That sounds like a good day with your boy.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> Sonja that set is so lovely! I love red and white and your snowflakes are perfect!


Thank you April and Liz


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi everyone. Been busy with visitors and knitting. My one sister who is the tallest, took the mittens and LOVED them. Now I'm starting October, so still behind. 

Gwen, I, was just like you with my memory yesterday. Couldn't remember how to start my two needle mittens for the life of me. Just used that method on socks and the last mittens. Perhaps it's because I'm in a really bad time with migraines with the season change. Felt,like I just couldn't move at all but had to as another professor was coming over to do interviews with DH on our phone. They tried to set up Skype but couldn't do it. Anyway, I managed to get the place done before he got here. 

I want to try one of those knitting programs where you can download the pattern you are using and mark the rows as you go along. I know some of you have used these. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you April and Liz


Yes, so lovely. Posted on the main forum.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

So sorry about the back. Imagine the hip problem for so long has contributed.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, is this Kate the grandma with all the sayings?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


That is wonderful! And your gran was beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> So sorry about the back. Imagine the hip problem for so long has contributed.


I am assuming you mean me, Daralene- I think it has been me grumbling loudest about a sore back- thanks anyway.
Glad you were happy both with your sisters and the house cleaning.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I could still get up and down from the floor I replaced the electrical receptacles but not now. DH does the plumbing and minor electrical fixes now. Oh he finished the kitchen floor. Admits that if he had polyed the floor the first time he wouldn't have had to do it over. Though not the tiles (which would have been nice) I'm very happy with it. He also is planning on re-doing the hardwood floors in the dining room and living room; not real soon but has brought it up as a definite to do sooner than later. Also is has said he will use an oil based poly this time verses the water based kind he used previously so that it will be more durable. Yea!


I also replaced and rewired burners on my electric stove (terrified me, but I did it!). I won't mess with any major electric stuff though. And I wish I had no gas anything (currently stove and furnace are gas). I can light pilot lights, but that's as far as I'll go with that!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, hope the insurance comes through for you. It is a shock to see for sure. Hope each day brings renewed strength and health.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am assuming you mean me, Daralene- I think it has been me grumbling loudest about a sore back- thanks anyway.
> Glad you were happy both with your sisters and the house cleaning.


Oh yes, it was you. I meant to use quote reply.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I also replaced and rewired burners on my electric stove (terrified me, but I did it!). I won't mess with any major electric stuff though. And I wish I had no gas anything (currently stove and furnace are gas). I can light pilot lights, but that's as far as I'll go with that!


I know the current fashion is to have gas stoves but not for me! I can't get past having used one as a teenager while babysitting & regularly singeing my eyelashes & hair when it "poofed" to light????, I know the new ones don't do that but still don't like the open flames. We have a propane furnace & the new generator will run in propane, no natural gas lines this far out in the country although there is a gas well only a few 100 yards from my house we wish we could tap into????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

That's fantastic Kate, and I bet she will come back haunt you now it's spread around the world!! :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary I went to this and it said the site no longer available then had where you could click to go "home", "shop", or one other which I don't remember. How can be be sure that it will be the shop for your cousin so it can go toward Bella? Like you, it might be something I can get for the DGDs; might even get for myself.


I couldn't open it either.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

From me, too!


Lurker 2 said:


> Hello Junelouise, and welcome!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> If you like dahlias, the dwarf ones are very pretty. I have a very small garden and planted one. It has bushed quite nicely. The only thing is that here they are not perennial.


Thanks Budasha, yes I might try dwarf dahlias. They don't over winter here either but you can lift them and keep the tubers dry and then replant them next year. I seem to remember the last time I planted some, the insects took a liking to the leaves and they finished up looking like lace.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


Lovely picture of the three of you Daralene.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, three beautiful women! You can certainly see the family resemblance.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, so lovely. Posted on the main forum.


Thank you Daralene


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


3 gorgeous women . What a lovely picture Daralene beautiful smiles all round 
Hope you have managed to get rid of your migraine .
There must be something in the air I have been getting headaches because of my allergies everything itches my eyes , ears nose and throat , I've now made my eyes sore with all the rubbing I've done


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

angelam said:


> I couldn't open it either.


Neither could I . Maybe it's restricted to US?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sassafrass and Angelam, Thank you. I always wanted to look like my sisters. If you see a resemblance I love it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A brilliant photo and what a wonderful way to find it!♡


KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In those days surely there would have been a negative?


Probably, but they were professional photos and it was some time later before I realised what she had done, too late for a replacement.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, is this Kate the grandma with all the sayings?


Indeed it is! (My mum's mum.)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely picture of the three of you Daralene.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Three beautiful women, Daralene! And so wonderful that you all can enjoy such a close and loving relationship with each other. Thanks for sharing the photo.


Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Beautiful sisters, Daralene!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

pacer said:


> I have managed to read most of this week's posts so far. I didn't read much of last week as life got a bit busy. I babysat little Noah last night. He is almost 5 months old now. He was quite congested and didn't care to eat much. I tried to get him to play for a little bit, but for the most part he just wanted to snuggle. He cries as soon as he wets his diaper so I changed it 3 times last night. We pretty much just snuggled until he fell asleep. I tried putting him in his crib 3 times before he finally went to sleep for good. I took knitting with me but didn't get to do any of it. The baby time was a nice reward even though he was quite fussy.
> 
> Ohio Joy...I am glad that Tim seems to be feeling better. It was nice of Susan to have dinner for you tonight while you helped in so many other ways.
> 
> ...


If I could suggest to you for the baby next time put baby Vicks on his feet it really helps with the congestion . I do it here for the little ones I look after and it works. But just the baby Vicks because I don't know if the adult one would be to harsh on there skin


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> He just got his Christmas card back from the printer. I haven't posted the finished design here because I don't know who he is sending them to.


Awesome! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My husband's cousin is doing a fundraiser for Bella. It involves Jamberry products. It anyone is interested in taking a look at this it can be found here: https://jilliansweeney.jamberry.com/…/6258cd39-f43d-4729-ad…
> 
> I am thinking about doing a gift card if that will qualify so that I can give the gift to the family. They have 4 girls who might love these. I knew that Jillian was planning on doing this but waited for it to be posted.


The link said that page was no longer there.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have managed to read most of this week's posts so far. I didn't read much of last week as life got a bit busy. I babysat little Noah last night. He is almost 5 months old now. He was quite congested and didn't care to eat much. I tried to get him to play for a little bit, but for the most part he just wanted to snuggle. He cries as soon as he wets his diaper so I changed it 3 times last night. We pretty much just snuggled until he fell asleep. I tried putting him in his crib 3 times before he finally went to sleep for good. I took knitting with me but didn't get to do any of it. The baby time was a nice reward even though he was quite fussy.
> 
> Ohio Joy...I am glad that Tim seems to be feeling better. It was nice of Susan to have dinner for you tonight while you helped in so many other ways.
> 
> ...


I'm sure Noah enjoyed snuggling with you, poor baby, I hope he feels better soon, I think there's something therapeutic about snuggling a baby for while. Hopefully next time you babysit, he'll be feeling more himself.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Indeed it is! (My mum's mum.)


What a wonderful find but so sad about the loss of the photo of you with her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer,sorry. To hear about. The increasing difficulties for Bella's family. Sometimes it is too much to bear. I don't think I could do as well as they do. They are heroes every day but I'm sure they would rather not be if they could have good health.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

My sisters are really lovely people. I'm so proud of the women they have become. The one on the left is the one whose son had the brain aneurysm and has never been the same since, but at least he is making a living as a handyman/landscaper.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, hope the insurance comes through for you. It is a shock to see for sure. Hope each day brings renewed strength and health.


No matter if they put up several arguments to the contrary, these bill can be paid in installments--even if someone gets snarky and turns them over to a collection agency. I had a particularly aggravating hospital bill experience (when I had no insurance during the early BRCA days) that turned over an account, that was neither past due nor being ignored by me, to a collection agency. I managed to drag out that last $75 for many months when 3 months would have made it paid in full if they hadn't sold it to some ''recovery'' guys in Florida and thoroughly ticking me off.

Ohio Joy


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


What wonderful blessings your sisters are, as are mine. Your sentiments are mine, exactly. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh yes, it was you. I meant to use quote reply.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


Hoping not, too! Don't want to wish that prospect on you Daralene- three lovely ladies.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Page 22 and I am caught up. We had the pleasure of traveling to Pennsylvania today, to help celebrate the 100th birthday of a friend's father. We were pleased to be able to meet him last summer when we spent a few days with our friends. Not only is he turning 100, his name and my DH's are the same, and spelled the same! DH says the gentleman is now his mentor, hoping he can be as healthy and mobile as this gentleman. This man still drives short distances around town and lives alone. Very healthy and active.
> 
> On our way, we stopped and bought 100 pounds of new potatoes. 50 of Yukon Gold, and 50 of white potatoes. I am planning to try canning some next week. We will also share with our kids. Our next stop was a place selling fresh pressed cider. They also had concord grapes for sale. DH bought a half peck? basket of those. So when we got home about 6:30 this evening, we canned 8 quarts of grape juice! And all 8 quarts have sealed! I had forgotten the excitement of listening for those tell tale pings!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you all have a great trip to PA, let us know how the potato canning goes, I might like to try that next year. 
I just bought 3 more large pie pumpkins at $2/each, I'll probably pick up another few on Saturday when we go back by, so that I have plenty to cookdown, I may try canning some, we'll see and I'll let you know how it comes out if I do. 
Have fun on your last trip of the season.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo . Have to keep knitting otherwise I might do something silly like clean house :sm02:


LOL! As long as you don't have to do any plumbing. I'm waiting for Christopher to get his but over here, we got drains and the faucet but I don't have a good pipe wrench, so need Christopher's tools. :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Probably, but they were professional photos and it was some time later before I realised what she had done, too late for a replacement.


That is a pity.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've seen some good sales on quilting items in Craftsy too.


Oh great, just what I need, I love Craftsy for knitting and I've been avoiding the quilting section with blinders on, now I will have to go look. :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gage and I just got back from a walk to the store. Actually really nice out. Needed a sweater but not really cold. 

Took a pic of a tree down the street. This one had all the fall colors on it but still some green leaves too. It really stood out from the rest. 
Tried to get Gage to stand beside it but he said noð


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I just got back from a walk to the store. Actually really nice out. Needed a sweater but not really cold.
> 
> Took a pic of a tree down the street. This one had all the fall colors on it but still some green leaves too. It really stood out from the rest.
> Tried to get Gage to stand beside it but he said noð


Is that one third of Gage, standing there? The tree looks good!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


Lovely looking ladies,


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Budasha, yes I might try dwarf dahlias.  They don't over winter here either but you can lift them and keep the tubers dry and then replant them next year. I seem to remember the last time I planted some, the insects took a liking to the leaves and they finished up looking like lace.


If it was aphids, a good splash if soapy dishwater fixes them & a few other bigs quickly


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was a wonderful experience kate - who would have thought. and now you have another picture of gran. --- sam



KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is that one third of Gage, standing there? The tree looks good!


No that was man who had walked past when I was getting ready to take the picture.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> No that was man who had walked past when I was getting ready to take the picture.


 :sm25: So he kept well clear of the shot?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm25: So he kept well clear of the shot?


Yes he did. He stood behind me. ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I just got this one though. 

On his video games with his head set on.
Love this boy ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Yes he did. He stood behind me. ????


 :sm24: Taking no risks!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just got this one though.
> 
> On his video games with his head set on.
> Love this boy ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


He is a good looking boy, too, Mel.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I agree Julie he is a good looking boy Mel ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great piture daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you.???? 

Of course I'm in agreeance as his Mom.????


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If it was aphids, a good splash if soapy dishwater fixes them & a few other bigs quickly


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i've done the same thing joy and loved making them wait for their money. --- sam



jheiens said:


> No matter if they put up several arguments to the contrary, these bill can be paid in installments--even if someone gets snarky and turns them over to a collection agency. I had a particularly aggravating hospital bill experience (when I had no insurance during the early BRCA days) that turned over an account, that was neither past due nor being ignored by me, to a collection agency. I managed to drag out that last $75 for many months when 3 months would have made it paid in full if they hadn't sold it to some ''recovery'' guys in Florida and thoroughly ticking me off.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I just got this one though.
> 
> On his video games with his head set on.
> Love this boy ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


He's one handsome young man Mel!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could suggest to you for the baby next time put baby Vicks on his feet it really helps with the congestion . I do it here for the little ones I look after and it works. But just the baby Vicks because I don't know if the adult one would be to harsh on there skin


Warm chopped onions in his socks also work wonders, I know this sounds nuts but my mom did it with us & I used it for my kids too


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Thank you.????
> 
> Of course I'm in agreeance as his Mom.????


 :sm24: of course!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> great piture daralene. --- sam


Thanks Sam. That's a tree in my aunt's yard up in St. Catharines, Canada. She is 98 yrs old. Actual day is the 30th but we celebrated when my sisters were up. I may go back for the actual day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Warm chopped onions in his socks also work wonders, I know this sounds nuts but my mom did it with us & I used it for my kids too


I've heard that if someone is sick to put an onion in the room. It absorbs the bad out of the air. My word, bad, but you know what I mean, I hope. Makes sense as this would be like a poultice,

Just want to remind everyone about no oil soaps, like olive oil soap, in the shower. Makes the floor slippery and big falls I know this from experience, not recent, but sticks in my mind.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I just got back from a walk to the store. Actually really nice out. Needed a sweater but not really cold.
> 
> Took a pic of a tree down the street. This one had all the fall colors on it but still some green leaves too. It really stood out from the rest.
> Tried to get Gage to stand beside it but he said noð


How beautiful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I just got this one though.
> 
> On his video games with his head set on.
> Love this boy ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


How handsome!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

jheiens said:


> No matter if they put up several arguments to the contrary, these bill can be paid in installments--even if someone gets snarky and turns them over to a collection agency. I had a particularly aggravating hospital bill experience (when I had no insurance during the early BRCA days) that turned over an account, that was neither past due nor being ignored by me, to a collection agency. I managed to drag out that last $75 for many months when 3 months would have made it paid in full if they hadn't sold it to some ''recovery'' guys in Florida and thoroughly ticking me off.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yay! Good for you. I never knew they did that if you were paying. Took me over 10 years to pay off $200 back when our son was born.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> ........Just want to remind everyone about no oil soaps, like olive oil soap, in the shower. Makes the floor slippery and big falls I know this from experience, not recent, but sticks in my mind.


I find if I wash my hair in the shower the conditioner leaves the floor really slippery too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It seems I never get everything read anymore but do like to stop in and visit. I hope it's ok as then I don't get to know all that has happened. Still want to keep in touch though. 

Here is the cuff I am working on for the new mittens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Melody, I'm glad you had a good sleep last night & got things done today, that will make you feel better.
> 
> Tami, do you can mature potatoes? I've heard of canning new potatoes whole & I tried it but didn't care for them
> 
> Well, our power was off for 2 hrs this evening, I'll be glad when the generator is hooked up. I hope our stove is OK, the power flashed off & on at least a dozen times & when it dies that the electronics in the stove makes a terrible noise, in sure one if these times it's going to scramble the brains of it????


 I'm sure glad that you were able to get the generator when you did, hopefully you'll have it all hooked up and ready to go soon, it would really suck to scramble your ranges brain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It seems I never get everything read anymore but do like to stop in and visit. I hope it's ok as then I don't get to know all that has happened. Still want to keep in touch though.
> 
> Here is the cuff I am working on for the new mittens.


An interesting beginning!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Your garden beds will be lovely and colourful in Spring. :sm11:


I sure hope so. :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> It seems I never get everything read anymore but do like to stop in and visit. I hope it's ok as then I don't get to know all that has happened. Still want to keep in touch though.
> 
> Here is the cuff I am working on for the new mittens.


Mitten looks good so far Daralene


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


What a lovely woman, she looks so young really. I can't say I blame you for being upset, glad your brother was able to get this off the video feed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh my KayeJo...you've had a couple of "pain in the neck" incidents! The dryer incident is really frightening and makes me think that perhaps I need to get DH to check and clean out the back of our dryer. Will mention it to him today!


Thankfully the dryer, fingers crossed, seems just fine. Still waiting on Christopher and wrenches, I really need to get myself a good toolbox, David takes his tools in the semi with him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I could still get up and down from the floor I replaced the electrical receptacles but not now. DH does the plumbing and minor electrical fixes now. Oh he finished the kitchen floor. Admits that if he had polyed the floor the first time he wouldn't have had to do it over. Though not the tiles (which would have been nice) I'm very happy with it. He also is planning on re-doing the hardwood floors in the dining room and living room; not real soon but has brought it up as a definite to do sooner than later. Also is has said he will use an oil based poly this time verses the water based kind he used previously so that it will be more durable. Yea!


Things are moving forward, you'll soon have all the projects you wanted done, pretty much accomplished from the sounds of it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure. 

katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure.
> 
> katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.
> 
> sam


Sam that is not good at all, the last thing you need at the moment is a stomach in turmoil. Hoping the fluids are staying down. Hunger has to be a good sign, I would think.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sam, definitely have words with the dr. I will include Katie in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> OMG...thank you Margaret. Yep, apparently I have been hacked. Contacted Apple and they are working on a fix but in the meantime had to change some information. Hope they get this fix soon!


Hope they didn't get too much info. I had read the article only a very short time before your post so what good timing.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure.
> 
> katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.
> 
> sam


Sam, Prayers for you and Katie. Check out this link https://www.drugs.com/cephalexin.html, for sure you ought not to be taking this drug with your amoxicillin allergy. However, you ought not to stop taking antibiotics on your own as this only helps to make your pneumonia bug so it is resistant to antibiotics. For sure call your doctor and see what he can prescribe that will cure your pneumonia. With your fragile lungs and constitution, you can't take any chances. Forgive my interference, but we don't want to have you back to the hospital again.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sam I will be praying for you and Katie. I will pray for Heidi yo as I'm sure she is worried about you and Katie


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

I'm am looking for a pattern for a baby blanket ,it has ripples through the whole thing. You start off making a graft and than work the ripples through the graft they stand up. If you look up wiggle crochet you will see what the ripple looks like


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

This is what I'm looking for but the pattern is no longer available


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> I'm am looking for a pattern for a baby blanket ,it has ripples through the whole thing. You start off making a graft and than work the ripples through the graft they stand up. If you look up wiggle crochet you will see what the ripple looks like


It would be super warm! Sorry I'm no help, first time I've seen it!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

My gram used to put a cut onion under the bed when someone had a fever. I never heard of onions in your socks but would be worth a try! At the very least, it would smell good! Did you do that for colds or fevers, Bonnie?


Bonnie7591 said:


> Warm chopped onions in his socks also work wonders, I know this sounds nuts but my mom did it with us & I used it for my kids too


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love the stitch and the color, Daralene! Nice!


Cashmeregma said:


> It seems I never get everything read anymore but do like to stop in and visit. I hope it's ok as then I don't get to know all that has happened. Still want to keep in touch though.
> 
> Here is the cuff I am working on for the new mittens.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

She cooks, knits, AND fixes household appliances and plumbing! Awesome, Kaye!



Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully the dryer, fingers crossed, seems just fine. Still waiting on Christopher and wrenches, I really need to get myself a good toolbox, David takes his tools in the semi with him.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry you are going through this, Sam, on top of everything else. I get that way, too, with amoxicillan - it's awful. I hope your doc can switch you to something else. Prayers for you and prayers for Miss Katie.


thewren said:


> the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure.
> 
> katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.
> 
> sam


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Another remedy for a cold is to cut up an onion, put it in a dish, add a little brown sugar, let it sit on counter over night and then drink the juice which has formed. It's very good for easing congestion, and I have done it myself.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

I knitted a scarf with a simple stitch, flat, because I wanted to try a provisional cast on and join the finished ends with Russian grafting - never tried it before. The scarf is boring but the Russian grafting is great! Nice and tight, flat and easier than Kitchener. I used directions for the grafting from Dorothy Siemens, www.fiddlesticksknitting.com. I really like the way the join looks (It is about four rows above the bottom row of eyelet, sort of a herring bone look).


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

oneapril said:


> I knitted a scarf with a simple stitch, flat, because I wanted to try a provisional cast on and join the finished ends with Russian grafting - never tried it before. The scarf is boring but the Russian grafting is great! Nice and tight, flat and easier than Kitchener. I used directions for the grafting from Dorothy Siemens, www.fiddlesticksknitting.com. I really like the way the join looks (It is about four rows above the bottom row of eyelet, sort of a herring bone look).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm in total agreement flyty1 - and i will call first thing in the morning. i have only stopped for one day. but i think it did some good. heidi and all had a bonfire tonight and she scorched a hotdog as only a bonfire can scorch - it tasted so good and i have apple juice to wash it down and potato chips to go along with it. i thought about asking for another one but thought i best not push it. this feels fine so i will let it be. dr b will no doubt prescribe something else. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Sam, Prayers for you and Katie. Check out this link https://www.drugs.com/cephalexin.html, for sure you ought not to be taking this drug with your amoxicillin allergy. However, you ought not to stop taking antibiotics on your own as this only helps to make your pneumonia bug so it is resistant to antibiotics. For sure call your doctor and see what he can prescribe that will cure your pneumonia. With your fragile lungs and constitution, you can't take any chances. Forgive my interference, but we don't want to have you back to the hospital again.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looks great. --- sam



oneapril said:


> I knitted a scarf with a simple stitch, flat, because I wanted to try a provisional cast on and join the finished ends with Russian grafting - never tried it before. The scarf is boring but the Russian grafting is great! Nice and tight, flat and easier than Kitchener. I used directions for the grafting from Dorothy Siemens, www.fiddlesticksknitting.com. I really like the way the join looks (It is about four rows above the bottom row of eyelet, sort of a herring bone look).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Daralene that is a beautiful picture of you and your sisters; all of you beautiful women.


Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful tree Melody. You live in a nice area for sure. I've enjoyed the photos you posted in the past too.


gagesmom said:


> Gage and I just got back from a walk to the store. Actually really nice out. Needed a sweater but not really cold.
> 
> Took a pic of a tree down the street. This one had all the fall colors on it but still some green leaves too. It really stood out from the rest.
> Tried to get Gage to stand beside it but he said noð


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just finished the child mermaid blanket (different pattern from the others). The pattrn left the back side just beow the tail open which I didn't like so I whipstitched it closed. Also made the ribbing at the top a bit wider than it called for but that was because I got carried away knitting and did too many rows. LOL. Don't know if I like the tail part as much as the other but it is okay.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

His eyes to me say "I love you mom". Great picture of Gage!


gagesmom said:


> I just got this one though.
> 
> On his video games with his head set on.
> Love this boy ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is looking very nice. Is that the basketweave stitch? I do like it very much.


Cashmeregma said:


> It seems I never get everything read anymore but do like to stop in and visit. I hope it's ok as then I don't get to know all that has happened. Still want to keep in touch though.
> 
> Here is the cuff I am working on for the new mittens.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam can you try eating some saltine crackers? That is something that could possibly settle your tummy. Also , prayers said for Katie.
EDIT: Saw that you were able to keep down some food. Glad!



thewren said:


> the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure.
> 
> katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.
> 
> sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I am thankful for you Joyce when you give any of us information. Your knowledge has been invaluable in my opinion.


flyty1n said:


> Sam, Prayers for you and Katie. Check out this link https://www.drugs.com/cephalexin.html, for sure you ought not to be taking this drug with your amoxicillin allergy. However, you ought not to stop taking antibiotics on your own as this only helps to make your pneumonia bug so it is resistant to antibiotics. For sure call your doctor and see what he can prescribe that will cure your pneumonia. With your fragile lungs and constitution, you can't take any chances. Forgive my interference, but we don't want to have you back to the hospital again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is so cute. Wish you luck in finding it. I just learned of new site that may be helpful to check. It is Repeatcrafterme.com. It has a section on crochet and many free patterns.



Bubba Love said:


> I'm am looking for a pattern for a baby blanket ,it has ripples through the whole thing. You start off making a graft and than work the ripples through the graft they stand up. If you look up wiggle crochet you will see what the ripple looks like


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That scarf is lovely even if you think it was boring to knit. Did you make up the pattern? It looks like something my DDs would like...basic/classic.


oneapril said:


> I knitted a scarf with a simple stitch, flat, because I wanted to try a provisional cast on and join the finished ends with Russian grafting - never tried it before. The scarf is boring but the Russian grafting is great! Nice and tight, flat and easier than Kitchener. I used directions for the grafting from Dorothy Siemens, www.fiddlesticksknitting.com. I really like the way the join looks (It is about four rows above the bottom row of eyelet, sort of a herring bone look).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://hooksandyarns.blogspot.co.uk/2011/09/wiggles-preemie-baby-blankie.html

I found this one that you might adapt? For BubbaLove.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Gweniepooh, i think this mermaid is a great one..it has feet so that the little kid can get up and slowly walk, I would think easier, than with the other pattern. I liked it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure.
> 
> katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.
> 
> sam


I hope you can get the antibiotic changed & not have any lasting effects. You should have an alert put on your chart so they don't give you any drugs from that family in future. I have been given clavulin twice in my life, both times I got Clostridium difficle from it- it kills the normal bowel bugs & that one goes wild giving terrible diarrhea, I told the doctor the 2nd time I didn't want that drug but he wouldn't listen, my chart now says I'm allergic to it! 
I hope Katie can recover, strokes can be terrible things


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> My gram used to put a cut onion under the bed when someone had a fever. I never heard of onions in your socks but would be worth a try! At the very least, it would smell good! Did you do that for colds or fevers, Bonnie?


For bad colds/chest infections, mom used to make a bag from a tea towel & put them on our chests too. People think I'm crazy, including my DH but he was really sick 3 or 4 winters ago & I put them on his chest,he's now a believer. I've used it a few times on myself & by the next day you are like a new person.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel glad you outfoxed him. Cute pic.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Another remedy for a cold is to cut up an onion, put it in a dish, add a little brown sugar, let it sit on counter over night and then drink the juice which has formed. It's very good for easing congestion, and I have done it myself.


I have heard if that but not tried it


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I knitted a scarf with a simple stitch, flat, because I wanted to try a provisional cast on and join the finished ends with Russian grafting - never tried it before. The scarf is boring but the Russian grafting is great! Nice and tight, flat and easier than Kitchener. I used directions for the grafting from Dorothy Siemens, www.fiddlesticksknitting.com. I really like the way the join looks (It is about four rows above the bottom row of eyelet, sort of a herring bone look).


That looks great, I've never tried Russian grafting, I'm very bad at doing Kitchener stitch


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, course it's ok. I'm speed reading as Gus is still here. Nice cuff.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, so sorry antibiotic causing problems. Glad Flytyin gave you info. 
Maya and I had 45 min. walk today. Yeah!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

oneapril said:


> She cooks, knits, AND fixes household appliances and plumbing! Awesome, Kaye!


????????????

We have some amazing women here!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jackie, pretty blanket, I think Sorleena has found you the pattern.
Gwen, the mermaid tail looks great, you sure got it done quickly.
Melody, great pictures. Gage is sure growing fast.

I just got home from the church supper, we fed 239 people, what a lot of work & dishes. I bought 2 bags of turkey leftovers, I want to make some meat pies this week. There was only about a cup & a half of my beets left, we ran out last year so I made lots more this year, good to know they are popular.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

One April, nice scarf. I'd like to learn that stitch.
Gwen, wow, that was fast. Cute mermaid!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, healing energy for you and Katie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I am so far behind. Thanks for started the new week Kate.
> 
> I just learned this morning that Cole, Bella's 10 year old brother, was just diagnosed this week with an auto immune disease that was laying dormant in his body, but was triggered by 3 weeks of strep throat and scarlet fever. He started chemo this week as he is battling a serious case of psoriatic arthritis. He is in extreme levels of pain and rashed from head to toe. This now makes 4 out of the family's 5 children who are going routinely to a specialty children's hospital in our state. The oldest daughter is out of state attending college but is in town for the weekend. The parents are devastated right now as they try to find strength to deal with all of this. The mom's health is also being challenged right now to make the situation more challenging. I am not sure what I can do for this family right now as I am stunned as well right now.


That poor poor family. Copig with one would be enough let alone 4. And not at all surprising that the mother is having health issues either-but makes things even harder to deal with for them. Praying that they can just get the help and support they need. Hard to know what else you can do as you do have your own family and their needs to deal with as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> The best thing we can do for them is pray, and then what you have been doing for them has been a great help both physically and emotionally I would think. That poor family, they say God doesn't give us more than we can handle but sometimes I think he pushes that a little to close to the limit. Sending hugs for them all and you.


I was thinking much the same thing myself. Somehow something good in GOd's overall scheme of things good will come from all this- but hard to see what from here. And I'm sure it must be even harder for the family. At least they do have their faith to help them get through each crisis which is thrown at them.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i got my hospital bill for the five days in harborview in seattle - just a few dollars under $33,000.00. that could put me right back in the hospital. lol after insurance, etc my doctor bill in $79 and the hospital bill is $1,288.00. thank goodness for insurnace. sam


Thats a lot of money- our hospital bills go straight to the insurer so no idea how much it would cost to go private. It is the doctors bills for us that cost when go private (well most of us have an excess to pay- ours is $250 paid a maximum of twice a year for a family). But the doctors bills aren't allowed to be covered- the government give a bit back but can end up with quite a bit to pay depending on the doctor.
But if you go public then it costs nothing. And all residents are covered under Medicare- covered by the medicare levy that all on a taxable income pay and extra funding as the government provide.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Chris . I've read somewhere about red being a lucky colour and that they give the children red envelopes with money in as gifts


Red is the colour for weddings for well becuase it is a lucky colour.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> No, Anything that could be delayed was and we are still between houses. We have wi fi at the new house so I can get on line a bit. Most of our things are still at the old house. It is packed and ready to go. We ran out of money so can't afford movers liked we had planned so will move most of the stuff in pick up trucks and rent a truck for the furniture. This has been on difficult move and I am really tired of the whole mess. We do like our new home and I am sure that we will be comfortable and happy here. Thanks for asking.


It's tough being unsettled isn't it? Hope it all settles soon for you and you can start to enjoy your new home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hadn't thought of that. I may just need to go back and take it apart. I was envisioning them more like sleeping bags and thought if left open their feet would get cold. Something for me to think about before delivering it. Thanks for your input Joyce.



flyty1n said:


> Gweniepooh, i think this mermaid is a great one..it has feet so that the little kid can get up and slowly walk, I would think easier, than with the other pattern. I liked it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> How fun you have Marla to do he crafty things with, Kaye!


The only negative of Marla is that she starts a ton of different crafts but I don't think she's finished any of them. lolol It does keep things entertaining though to see what she's going to start next. :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

TNS said:


> There have been a few incidents here of fires in tumble dryers due to the fluff catching fire, so everyone is reminded to clean it out regularly, and not put them overnight or if going out


That is actually a great practice anyway, I try to never leave the dryer going when I'm not home or asleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I also replaced and rewired burners on my electric stove (terrified me, but I did it!). I won't mess with any major electric stuff though. And I wish I had no gas anything (currently stove and furnace are gas). I can light pilot lights, but that's as far as I'll go with that!


Thankfully my gas range has electric ignition for the pilot lights so I don't even have to light it. Furnace is gas too. I do really like cooking with a gas range much better than electric.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> They are quite devastated. Mom has to go to the cancer center in town for iron treatment on Wednesday and the 3 youngest children go the next day for their various treatments. I am doing sub sandwiches on Wednesday for the family. I will have toppings on the side so everyone can get what they like. I will also do cut vegetables for munching on. I think I will get a gift certificate for them to use on their way home from the kids appointments. They can call in an order when they are on their way home as it takes at least 2 hours to get home. Makes it difficult for me to time.


At least the treatments for the kids are all the same day. But an exhausting day it will be with the long travel time on top of it all.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've found the sharing of using onions on chest, feet, left out very interesting. I had heard of it before but never knew anyone that actually did it. I can't help but wonder if it would bother your eyes; you know stinging because of the fumes. Is there a particular kind of onion that should be used? And another thought, though I have no problem eating onions (especially cooked) I'm not really fond of how raw onion smells in much quantity and can't imagine going to bed having to smell them. Fascinating information. 

Thanks for the feedback on the child' mermaid. It truly was a very, very easy knit and of course smaller than the adult size and though the same size yarn it called for smaller needles. I'm off to work on the one for the last DGD for Christmas. I'm anxious to get it done and then attempt the shark one. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


Wow, you can really tell you are all 3 sisters, you all couldn't deny each other if you wanted, though why you'd want to is beyond me. :sm02:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was like . So I just picked up a large ball of yarn and started one of them over sized scarves haven't got very far with it as it bored me silly so I soon started something more interesting
> Don't know wether you have this link but it shows up all the new patterns on ravelry as they come in and gives you a chance to down load them free before some of them change to paid patterns
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=ravelry%2Bfree&sort=created
> Here are a couple of patterns that have just shown up today that I like


Sonya did I really need that link? Loved the cardigan and then found some socks before I stopped myself looking. 
Wonder how you find that on Ravelry without the link? Sure I won't be able to fin dit later when I want to have another look.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Not too bad, I poured some peroxide and wiped everything up, Christopher came by, told me what to buy and he'll come over tomorrow and help me get it fixed. The when I was outside hanging up laundry, David yelled that we had something burning behind the dryer, I told him to turn it off. :sm16: He was finally getting the door opened when I just came back in since it was still running. The exhaust hose had come disconnected at some point and there was soooo much lint back there. :sm12: :sm12:
> We cleaned it all out, took the back off the dryer and cleaned all the lint and dust out of there and it all seems fine now. (fingers crossed)
> The dryer is only circa 1972 I think, it was my grandparents and as much as I need a new set, just haven't been able to make myself spend the money, I'll get front load so I can stack them, but I the old washer that goes with the dryer felts really well when I want it too. Felting or a washer and dryer that are newer and probably work better in all other ways, what to do-what to do... LOL!


Two washing machines? Might keep the old one felting longer as well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


Lovely pots-his talent goes beyond drawing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, Christopher got here around 6ish, he had gone back to sleep after texting me back at 12:30pm, with working the one full time job and then the second part time job, he's been tired. He got the sink strainers (drains) in as well as the new faucet but I need to get two longer hoses for the hot and cold water now, but that's easy, he'll come back over tomorrow night after work to finish it up. So much better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just got this one though.
> 
> On his video games with his head set on.
> Love this boy ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


He is growing up so much every new picture.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It seems I never get everything read anymore but do like to stop in and visit. I hope it's ok as then I don't get to know all that has happened. Still want to keep in touch though.
> 
> Here is the cuff I am working on for the new mittens.


That's cool!

We'd rather have you sporadically than not at all Daralene, life still has to happen outside of the KTP unfortunately. :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> Sam, definitely have words with the dr. I will include Katie in my prayers.


Hope you get something sorted with the doctor Sam and as quick as possible . 
Hope Katie is ok too


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> This is what I'm looking for but the pattern is no longer available


Could you not search how to do the stitch and then make you own blanket Jackie ?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


So now we can visualise Gran!
Imagine 'losing' the photo of the two of you on such an important day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> I knitted a scarf with a simple stitch, flat, because I wanted to try a provisional cast on and join the finished ends with Russian grafting - never tried it before. The scarf is boring but the Russian grafting is great! Nice and tight, flat and easier than Kitchener. I used directions for the grafting from Dorothy Siemens, www.fiddlesticksknitting.com. I really like the way the join looks (It is about four rows above the bottom row of eyelet, sort of a herring bone look).


Your scarf looks lovely April . I have bookmarked you to try the Russian graft


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the child mermaid blanket (different pattern from the others). The pattrn left the back side just beow the tail open which I didn't like so I whipstitched it closed. Also made the ribbing at the top a bit wider than it called for but that was because I got carried away knitting and did too many rows. LOL. Don't know if I like the tail part as much as the other but it is okay.


Wow that was quick Gwen it's lovely . The girl will love it


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just came in from cleaning the outsides of our windows. Looks much better☺
> 
> Prayers for all in need.
> 
> ...


You are sounding brighter already just from sleeping better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Budasha, yes I might try dwarf dahlias. They don't over winter here either but you can lift them and keep the tubers dry and then replant them next year. I seem to remember the last time I planted some, the insects took a liking to the leaves and they finished up looking like lace.


Well lace looks lovely doesn't it? :sm26:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Could you not search how to do the stitch and then make you own blanket Jackie ?


I think I'm going to try and see what I can come up with.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Sonya did I really need that link? Loved the cardigan and then found some socks before I stopped myself looking.
> Wonder how you find that on Ravelry without the link? Sure I won't be able to fin dit later when I want to have another look.


i bookmarked the link a while back . New patterns come up on the first page daily


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> I think I'm going to try and see what I can come up with.


I saw Sorlenna s link hopefully that will help or else have you looked to see if the pattern is for sale on eBay

Edit just found this on ravelry it might help 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/squiggly-wiggly-crochet-technique


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure.
> 
> katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.
> 
> sam


Oh dear Sam- you ned food and you need antibiotics. Clearly they need to give a different one (unless your chest has cleared). They should be able to giv eyou stuff to settle the stomach these days as well


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure.
> 
> katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.
> 
> sam


I hope the doc gets something prescribed that you don't have reactions too. 
I certainly hope that Katie recovers well and quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> She cooks, knits, AND fixes household appliances and plumbing! Awesome, Kaye!


 :sm23: With a lot of help from my family. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I knitted a scarf with a simple stitch, flat, because I wanted to try a provisional cast on and join the finished ends with Russian grafting - never tried it before. The scarf is boring but the Russian grafting is great! Nice and tight, flat and easier than Kitchener. I used directions for the grafting from Dorothy Siemens, www.fiddlesticksknitting.com. I really like the way the join looks (It is about four rows above the bottom row of eyelet, sort of a herring bone look).


That's cool, I'm going to have to save that link.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I commented on how alike you and your sisters were Daralene (especially ht eon eon the left) but can't find that post. Somewhere in the ether I guess. Or maybe I just missed it each time I looked.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the child mermaid blanket (different pattern from the others). The pattrn left the back side just beow the tail open which I didn't like so I whipstitched it closed. Also made the ribbing at the top a bit wider than it called for but that was because I got carried away knitting and did too many rows. LOL. Don't know if I like the tail part as much as the other but it is okay.


That looks great Gwen!!! It's going to be very well loved.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am thankful for you Joyce when you give any of us information. Your knowledge has been invaluable in my opinion.


I agree!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, pretty blanket, I think Sorleena has found you the pattern.
> Gwen, the mermaid tail looks great, you sure got it done quickly.
> Melody, great pictures. Gage is sure growing fast.
> 
> I just got home from the church supper, we fed 239 people, what a lot of work & dishes. I bought 2 bags of turkey leftovers, I want to make some meat pies this week. There was only about a cup & a half of my beets left, we ran out last year so I made lots more this year, good to know they are popular.


Wow, that's a lot of people, your beets certainly are popular, yumm!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Two washing machines? Might keep the old one felting longer as well.


That's what I would like to do, but have to have something plumbed in in the garage or basement for it in order to use both of them. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, caught up for the night, in 7 minutes it'll be tomorrow, so I think I'll head to bed. 
Sweet dreams Y'all!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, caught up for the night, in 7 minutes it'll be tomorrow, so I think I'll head to bed.
> Sweet dreams Y'all!!!


Sleep well! It's already tomorrow here, 7:30am and I've just got back from taking DH to the airport. He's working in England full time, but tomorrow (Tuesday) is off to Boston USA for the rest of the week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What a wonderful surprise Kate and your gran looks like a lovely lady


She does, it is a nice photo. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

TNS said:


> What a wonderful 'shock' to see your Nan.
> One of DHs uncles had a similar experience at the Black Country Museum ( outside Birmingham) when he was faced with a huge photo of his grandad up a ladder in a coal pit. He told the staff, who wanted to talk to his Dad who was able to correct some of the labels on other photos (eg. One marked as workers playing cards was actually them being paid by their gang leader). Apparently someone had donated all the photographic plates from a local relations loft, many from the late 1800s and early C19. This was probably 40 years ago now, so we have copies of photos of both Dave's Great Grandad and his Great great grandad, both in the coal mines.


That is so cool to have copies of some family history...... for both you and for Kate.,, RE Kate's Grandmother. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


That is a wonderful photo or you all. And you look great! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> He's one handsome young man Mel!


Ditto..... :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It seems I never get everything read anymore but do like to stop in and visit. I hope it's ok as then I don't get to know all that has happened. Still want to keep in touch though.
> 
> Here is the cuff I am working on for the new mittens.


We definitely want you to keep in touch whenever you are free. That is going to be a nice pattern for mittens. Take care.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure.
> 
> katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.
> 
> sam


Oh dear. I hope the doctor will quickly give you a new suitable antibiotic. I hope you are managing the soup now.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> This is what I'm looking for but the pattern is no longer available


I found this one..... similar I think? http://hooksandyarns.blogspot.com.au/2011/09/wiggles-preemie-baby-blankie.html


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know the current fashion is to have gas stoves but not for me! I can't get past having used one as a teenager while babysitting & regularly singeing my eyelashes & hair when it "poofed" to light????, I know the new ones don't do that but still don't like the open flames. We have a propane furnace & the new generator will run in propane, no natural gas lines this far out in the country although there is a gas well only a few 100 yards from my house we wish we could tap into????


I'm the same. We don''t have gas in the house. When we first moved here 30 years ago, there was no gas supply to the village. That didn't bother us, as we have both lived mostly in rural areas where there was no mains gas, so when the village was put onto the supply, we didn't bother to get connected. I have used gas to cook with while camping, but don't feel very confident with it. A number of my friends have dual-fuel cooking stoves, with an electric oven and a gas hob, which obviously works for them.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> This is what I'm looking for but the pattern is no longer available


Have you tried eBay? I have sometimes managed to locate patterns which are otherwise unavailable, and they are not usually very expensive.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> I knitted a scarf with a simple stitch, flat, because I wanted to try a provisional cast on and join the finished ends with Russian grafting - never tried it before. The scarf is boring but the Russian grafting is great! Nice and tight, flat and easier than Kitchener. I used directions for the grafting from Dorothy Siemens, www.fiddlesticksknitting.com. I really like the way the join looks (It is about four rows above the bottom row of eyelet, sort of a herring bone look).


Well done. Nice. :sm24:


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> If it was aphids, a good splash if soapy dishwater fixes them & a few other bigs quickly


Dahlias seem to attract earwigs more than any other plants I know. At least they are big enough to catch and destroy. I find that if they are in a reasonably sheltered spot, in all but the coldest winters, dahlias will survive the winter here. A halfway measure between lifting and storing the tubers and just leaving them to their fate, is to apply a thick mulch over the place where they are planted. I have about five different ones still in flower right now, which have survived a few winters. I know I will lose them if we have a very cold or prolonged winter, but it is a risk I am willing to take!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the child mermaid blanket (different pattern from the others). The pattrn left the back side just beow the tail open which I didn't like so I whipstitched it closed. Also made the ribbing at the top a bit wider than it called for but that was because I got carried away knitting and did too many rows. LOL. Don't know if I like the tail part as much as the other but it is okay.


Looks good Gwen, gosh you are moving along fast with them. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am thankful for you Joyce when you give any of us information. Your knowledge has been invaluable in my opinion.


Agreed! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> http://hooksandyarns.blogspot.co.uk/2011/09/wiggles-preemie-baby-blankie.html
> 
> I found this one that you might adapt? For BubbaLove.


LOL. I should have read on further..... I found the same one! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am thankful for you Joyce when you give any of us information. Your knowledge has been invaluable in my opinion.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's cool!
> 
> We'd rather have you sporadically than not at all Daralene, life still has to happen outside of the KTP unfortunately. :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad you could eat something, Sam, that will help. What's better than a bonfire hotdog!


thewren said:


> i'm in total agreement flyty1 - and i will call first thing in the morning. i have only stopped for one day. but i think it did some good. heidi and all had a bonfire tonight and she scorched a hotdog as only a bonfire can scorch - it tasted so good and i have apple juice to wash it down and potato chips to go along with it. i thought about asking for another one but thought i best not push it. this feels fine so i will let it be. dr b will no doubt prescribe something else. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sam!


thewren said:


> looks great. --- sam


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is so cute, Gwen, and I love the yarn colors! A little girl will be very happy! (I think the wide ribbing looks good).


Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the child mermaid blanket (different pattern from the others). The pattrn left the back side just beow the tail open which I didn't like so I whipstitched it closed. Also made the ribbing at the top a bit wider than it called for but that was because I got carried away knitting and did too many rows. LOL. Don't know if I like the tail part as much as the other but it is okay.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I am thankful for you Joyce when you give any of us information. Your knowledge has been invaluable in my opinion.


 :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Gwen. It is the "Endless Loop Scarf" by Kelly Petkun for Knit Picks.
Cast on even number of stitches (I used 30 on size 9 needles), Row 1 -5: K; Row 6: K1, *k2tog, yo. Repeat from * to last stitch, K1; Row 7-16: K. Rep rows 6 - 16 until scarf measures desired length. End with 4 K rows. Do not cast off. Garter stitch graft cast on edge with enfing edge. (I used the Russian Graft, instead). 


Gweniepooh said:


> That scarf is lovely even if you think it was boring to knit. Did you make up the pattern? It looks like something my DDs would like...basic/classic.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Our moms and grandmother's knew a thing or two, right!?


Bonnie7591 said:


> For bad colds/chest infections, mom used to make a bag from a tea towel & put them on our chests too. People think I'm crazy, including my DH but he was really sick 3 or 4 winters ago & I put them on his chest,he's now a believer. I've used it a few times on myself & by the next day you are like a new person.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great, I've never tried Russian grafting, I'm very bad at doing Kitchener stitch


I stink at Kitchener and most seaming. That's why I was so happy with the Russian Graft...very easy and gave a nice finish. It may not work for everything, but seems like a good solution to join ends for cowls.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

sassafras123 said:


> ????????????
> 
> We have some amazing women here!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is a lot of work. Your beets must be delicious!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, pretty blanket, I think Sorleena has found you the pattern.
> Gwen, the mermaid tail looks great, you sure got it done quickly.
> Melody, great pictures. Gage is sure growing fast.
> 
> I just got home from the church supper, we fed 239 people, what a lot of work & dishes. I bought 2 bags of turkey leftovers, I want to make some meat pies this week. There was only about a cup & a half of my beets left, we ran out last year so I made lots more this year, good to know they are popular.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you Joy. I posted the pattern at the top of this page.


sassafras123 said:


> One April, nice scarf. I'd like to learn that stitch.
> Gwen, wow, that was fast. Cute mermaid!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Sonja. The graft was so easy! You will love it. Not invisible, like Kitchener, but very nice looking.


Swedenme said:


> Your scarf looks lovely April . I have bookmarked you to try the Russian graft


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Kaye.


Poledra65 said:


> That's cool, I'm going to have to save that link.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Too bad you can't come with him, but I see knitting time in your future!


TNS said:


> Sleep well! It's already tomorrow here, 7:30am and I've just got back from taking DH to the airport. He's working in England full time, but tomorrow (Tuesday) is off to Boston USA for the rest of the week.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Cathy.


sugarsugar said:


> Well done. Nice. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've copied these directions oneapril so I can make one....or 2 or 3 for DDs. Thank you.


oneapril said:


> Thank you, Gwen. It is the "Endless Loop Scarf" by Kelly Petkun for Knit Picks.
> Cast on even number of stitches (I used 30 on size 9 needles), Row 1 -5: K; Row 6: K1, *k2tog, yo. Repeat from * to last stitch, K1; Row 7-16: K. Rep rows 6 - 16 until scarf measures desired length. End with 4 K rows. Do not cast off. Garter stitch graft cast on edge with enfing edge. (I used the Russian Graft, instead).


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I don't think I told you of a wonderful experience I had recently regarding my gran....three friends and I decided to visit various buildings in Paisley (where my gran lived most of her life), one of them being the museum. Whilst we were there we watched an old cine film about the renovation of a part of the town and the building of high flats (tower blocks) which were the flats my gran lived in from about 1959 - 1972. Part of the film showed the Provost (mayor/head of the town council) cutting a ribbon at the official opening of the building and as the camera panned around to the watching crowds...there was my gran!!! I frightened the life out of my friends as I yelled out, then promptly burst into tears! Of course I had to sit through the whole thing another twice, but when I came home I managed to find the film on the internet. I told my brother about it and he managed to get this still photo from it although the quality's not too great. My gran must have been 58 in this photo and as you can see she always wore a hat! We have very few photos of her as she hated having her picture taken...I still haven't forgiven her for 'losing' the photo of her and I taken at my wedding - she didn't like herself in it, said she had spoiled a good picture and it promptly disappeared! I'm getting a bit of revenge here by putting this photo up....she'd come back and haunt me if she knew! :sm09:


What a wonderful surprise that was and so good that you were able to get a copy of Gran's photo. A very nice picture too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> When I could still get up and down from the floor I replaced the electrical receptacles but not now. DH does the plumbing and minor electrical fixes now. Oh he finished the kitchen floor. Admits that if he had polyed the floor the first time he wouldn't have had to do it over. Though not the tiles (which would have been nice) I'm very happy with it. He also is planning on re-doing the hardwood floors in the dining room and living room; not real soon but has brought it up as a definite to do sooner than later. Also is has said he will use an oil based poly this time verses the water based kind he used previously so that it will be more durable. Yea!


Now that the floor's finished, I guess it's back to making meals for you.  :sm13: Your DH is a gem to talk about doing the hardwood floors now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary I went to this and it said the site no longer available then had where you could click to go "home", "shop", or one other which I don't remember. How can be be sure that it will be the shop for your cousin so it can go toward Bella? Like you, it might be something I can get for the DGDs; might even get for myself.


The same thing happened to me and I didn't know where to go.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Just came in from cleaning the outsides of our windows. Looks much better☺
> 
> Prayers for all in need.
> 
> ...


I intended to clean mine over the weekend but never got around to it. Must do it soon as well as shutting off the outside water before it really gets cold. Hope you're feeling much better, Mel.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Been busy with visitors and knitting. My one sister who is the tallest, took the mittens and LOVED them. Now I'm starting October, so still behind.
> 
> Gwen, I, was just like you with my memory yesterday. Couldn't remember how to start my two needle mittens for the life of me. Just used that method on socks and the last mittens. Perhaps it's because I'm in a really bad time with migraines with the season change. Felt,like I just couldn't move at all but had to as another professor was coming over to do interviews with DH on our phone. They tried to set up Skype but couldn't do it. Anyway, I managed to get the place done before he got here.
> 
> I want to try one of those knitting programs where you can download the pattern you are using and mark the rows as you go along. I know some of you have used these. Any suggestions?


Sorry that you're troubled with migraines. If it's caused by season changes, I guess there isn't too much you can do about it. Since you have an iPad, have you used Face Time? Maybe your DH could use that for his interview, if it works. I was thinking about Skype but I haven't set up a camera but do have an iPad. I took lessons on Face Time but haven't used it since so I'd have to brush up.

I haven't used a program to mark my rows---still using the old fashioned ruler/pencil.
:sm19:

P.S. Glad your sister liked the mittens.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


Three lovely ladies.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I know the current fashion is to have gas stoves but not for me! I can't get past having used one as a teenager while babysitting & regularly singeing my eyelashes & hair when it "poofed" to light????, I know the new ones don't do that but still don't like the open flames. We have a propane furnace & the new generator will run in propane, no natural gas lines this far out in the country although there is a gas well only a few 100 yards from my house we wish we could tap into????


I grew up with a gas stove and even when my mom moved to the city, she still wanted a gas stove. I had one for the longest time and loved it. It was propane at first and then I had it changed when gas came to our neighbourhood. My present stove is the glass top one, which I hate, but it came with the house so I'm not getting rid of it any time soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

One birthday in the list: Mary (Pacer)

I really hope you are able to do something for yourself, today, Mary,

*A Happy Happy Birthday to you!*


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> Thanks Budasha, yes I might try dwarf dahlias. They don't over winter here either but you can lift them and keep the tubers dry and then replant them next year. I seem to remember the last time I planted some, the insects took a liking to the leaves and they finished up looking like lace.


I used to have problems with earwigs at my last home but didn't have any troubles here. They are still blooming and I'm reluctant to dig them up but must do it soon. I also have one giant dahlia, which is a beautiful lilac colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Gage and I just got back from a walk to the store. Actually really nice out. Needed a sweater but not really cold.
> 
> Took a pic of a tree down the street. This one had all the fall colors on it but still some green leaves too. It really stood out from the rest.
> Tried to get Gage to stand beside it but he said noð


Nice colours. Some of our trees are still green, haven't turned colour at all. It's amazing considering we're almost into November. I'm surprised Gage didn't want his picture taken. I didn't think he was shy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sorry that you're troubled with migraines. If it's caused by season changes, I guess there isn't too much you can do about it. Since you have an iPad, have you used Face Time? Maybe your DH could use that for his interview, if it works. I was thinking about Skype but I haven't set up a camera but do have an iPad. I took lessons on Face Time but haven't used it since so I'd have to brush up.
> 
> I haven't used a program to mark my rows---still using the old fashioned ruler/pencil.
> :sm19:
> ...


We have FaceTime and he has used it but the people he was interviewing didn't. The other professor is younger than us and knows computers so we were surprised that he couldn't get it to work. I know DH wanted to take it in for repairs as it isn't working right.

I had a knitting program for a short time but never figured out how to use it. Darowil let me know what she is using so I will try again.

Was thinking I would give the next pair of mittens to my other sister but I'm not sure that is her color,s so she may have to wait.

My sister in the middle of The photo is the one with 9 children and 14 grandchildren. She is so neat and her kids love her so much. I remember praying for her when she was 16 that she would live through the night as she had meningitis. They said if she made it through the nighT she would live but they didn't know what lasting effects there would be but she is ok, thank goodness.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I just got this one though.
> 
> On his video games with his head set on.
> Love this boy ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤ ❤


He's a handsome boy.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> I saw Sorlenna s link hopefully that will help or else have you looked to see if the pattern is for sale on eBay
> 
> Edit just found this on ravelry it might help
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/squiggly-wiggly-crochet-technique


Thank you! Now I will be able to see how it's done


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks Julie....
*
Happy Birthday Pacer. *

You do so much for others. Wishing you a very special day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I find if I wash my hair in the shower the conditioner leaves the floor really slippery too.


You should have a rubber mat in the shower. Don't take chances on slipping.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It seems I never get everything read anymore but do like to stop in and visit. I hope it's ok as then I don't get to know all that has happened. Still want to keep in touch though.
> 
> Here is the cuff I am working on for the new mittens.


Nice pattern.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I should have read on further..... I found the same one! :sm24:


Thank you


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> I grew up with a gas stove and even when my mom moved to the city, she still wanted a gas stove. I had one for the longest time and loved it. It was propane at first and then I had it changed when gas came to our neighbourhood. My present stove is the glass top one, which I hate, but it came with the house so I'm not getting rid of it any time soon.


I like my glass stove for ease of cleaning but admit I prefer gas or electric for cooking. It sure looks nice and lots of safety features too but when I need a new one I won't get another.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure.
> 
> katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.
> 
> sam


Did the dr. know you were allergic to amoxicillin? I hope he can give you something else.

Prayers heading Katie's way. Hope she can get through this stroke.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, so sorry the antibiotic is causing havoc. Please be sure and take probiotics, and you need more than yogurt. This kills all the good flora so that's why you need to add probiotics back.

So sorry about the lady Heidi cleans for. A tragic thing to have happen. Prayers on the way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

oneapril said:


> I knitted a scarf with a simple stitch, flat, because I wanted to try a provisional cast on and join the finished ends with Russian grafting - never tried it before. The scarf is boring but the Russian grafting is great! Nice and tight, flat and easier than Kitchener. I used directions for the grafting from Dorothy Siemens, www.fiddlesticksknitting.com. I really like the way the join looks (It is about four rows above the bottom row of eyelet, sort of a herring bone look).


I've never tried the Russian grafting. It looks good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday in the list: Mary (Pacer)
> 
> I really hope you are able to do something for yourself, today, Mary,
> 
> *A Happy Happy Birthday to you!*


And a very Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We have FaceTime and he has used it but the people he was interviewing didn't. The other professor is younger than us and knows computers so we were surprised that he couldn't get it to work. I know DH wanted to take it in for repairs as it isn't working right.
> 
> I had a knitting program for a short time but never figured out how to use it. Darowil let me know what she is using so I will try again.
> 
> ...


Wow, 9 children! What a feat! She deserves a medal. The knitting program you mentioned, is that on iPad? When I went to class, I mentioned that was my purpose in attending class. She never did get around to showing me how.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sam, did you get a pneumonia shot?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up and it's time for me to go to exercise class. TTYL.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pacer. You are a valuable contributor to this group. Have a wonderful day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Happy birthday Mary ????????????????????
Hope you have a fantastic day ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gwen, I may be putting the mittens aside and doing the mermaid tail you did for DGD. Thanks for the link and thanks to Kate, Margaret, and Julie for the summaries and including links so I could find the pattern. Thank you!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

10:08am here and it is a chilly overcast day.

Had to make some calls today and reschedule appts. 

My friend Jodi slipped and fell Saturday night giving herself a concussion. So I am going down there in a bit to check on her and her daughter who has strep throat. 

Karate tonight. Anxious as I will see Greg if he comes. Need to give him paperwork from the dr but still am nervous about seeing him????

Happy birthday Mary. May you have a day as wonderful as you are. ????????????????????????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday in the list: Mary (Pacer)
> 
> I really hope you are able to do something for yourself, today, Mary,
> 
> *A Happy Happy Birthday to you!*


Thanks for the tip-off Julie 
Hope you have a lovely birthday and get some time for yourself, Mary! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've found the sharing of using onions on chest, feet, left out very interesting. I had heard of it before but never knew anyone that actually did it. I can't help but wonder if it would bother your eyes; you know stinging because of the fumes. Is there a particular kind of onion that should be used? And another thought, though I have no problem eating onions (especially cooked) I'm not really fond of how raw onion smells in much quantity and can't imagine going to bed having to smell them. Fascinating information.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback on the child' mermaid. It truly was a very, very easy knit and of course smaller than the adult size and though the same size yarn it called for smaller needles. I'm off to work on the one for the last DGD for Christmas. I'm anxious to get it done and then attempt the shark one. TTYL


I don't remember the fumes bothering my eyes, maybe by warming them the worst of the fumes are gone before you put them in your chest. Strange as it sounds they really help. I tried to put them in GS a couple of years ago, he cried???? Thought grandma was nuts!????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's what I would like to do, but have to have something plumbed in in the garage or basement for it in order to use both of them. :sm24:


Neighbors of mine kept their old washer fir cleaning carrots in the fall, they just hook a garden hose to it when they want to use it. Do you have a hot water tap outside? You could just do that


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. I should have read on further..... I found the same one! :sm24:


 :sm24: It's not identical but I think it could work. I've not tried this technique yet though find it interesting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Dahlias seem to attract earwigs more than any other plants I know. At least they are big enough to catch and destroy. I find that if they are in a reasonably sheltered spot, in all but the coldest winters, dahlias will survive the winter here. A halfway measure between lifting and storing the tubers and just leaving them to their fate, is to apply a thick mulch over the place where they are planted. I have about five different ones still in flower right now, which have survived a few winters. I know I will lose them if we have a very cold or prolonged winter, but it is a risk I am willing to take!


Here I have to dig them up & in spring start them in flower pots before transplanting to the flower beds, otherwise our season isn't long enough for them. I had some beautiful ones this summer, I hope they store well, sometimes they mould on me


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Our moms and grandmother's knew a thing or two, right!?


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> Sonya did I really need that link? Loved the cardigan and then found some socks before I stopped myself looking.
> Wonder how you find that on Ravelry without the link? Sure I won't be able to fin dit later when I want to have another look.


If you find a pattern you like and favorite it, you can click on the favorites link and the list is there--then if you decide you don't want to retain the link after all, you can always "unfavorite" it. That's how I save the patterns I want to look at again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> We have FaceTime and he has used it but the people he was interviewing didn't. The other professor is younger than us and knows computers so we were surprised that he couldn't get it to work. I know DH wanted to take it in for repairs as it isn't working right.
> 
> I had a knitting program for a short time but never figured out how to use it. Darowil let me know what she is using so I will try again.
> 
> ...


Wow! 9 kids is a lot for our generation, she must have been a very busy woman!
Your latest mitts look great. I'm sure your sisters will be happy with whatever ones you give them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I like my glass stove for ease of cleaning but admit I prefer gas or electric for cooking. It sure looks nice and lots of safety features too but when I need a new one I won't get another.


I remember you mentioning your stove has a "Sabbath mode". My friend was telling me her stove wouldn't work after the last power outage & had somehow locked into Sabbath mode, I'm still amazed there even is such a thing


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow, Bonnie, quite the turnout but sounds as if your hard work was worth it as so many enjoyed the beets (love them myself).

*Happy birthday, Mary! Many blessings!*

I made good progress on the knitting last night--he was watching the football game and I only had to count to 21 over and over, so it wasn't too distracting. LOL My parents called and I talked to them for quite a while. It was good to catch up a bit. Daddy's doing well with his diabetes and feeling pretty good, which I'm glad for.

Melody, hugs, hon.

Sam, my oldest is allergic to penicillin, and though it's (supposed to be) on her charts, she always reminds them so there's no mistake. I hope the doc can get that straightened out and that you're getting some nourishment.

Julie, hope you are feeling less pain and that the docs have an answer for you soon as well.

Hugs & blessings to all and healing thoughts for all in need, especially Katie and Bella's family.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> :sm24: It's not identical but I think it could work. I've not tried this technique yet though find it interesting.


I haven't seen it before either. Seems we learn something new each day we visit KP


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow, Bonnie, quite the turnout but sounds as if your hard work was worth it as so many enjoyed the beets (love them myself).
> 
> *Happy birthday, Mary! Many blessings!*
> 
> ...


Does your daughter have a Medicalert bracelet? If not that might be a good idea for both her & Sam.
Do yourparents live far away? I'm so lucky to have lived so close to my immediate family all my life, I can't imagine going months without seeing them, when mom was alive I saw her at least 3 times a week & my step dad was in the hospital I worked at for the last 4 years if his life, I took my coffee break to visit him almost every day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, I hope you have a great birthday


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for reminding us.
Mary, have a very special birthday. You do so much for others I hope you do something special for yourself today.
Gus, my SS, just left. Nice visit. But I'm glad to get my own bed back. I was sleeping on an air mattress WITH Maya!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorienna, glad you could have nice chat with your DM & DF, and D.F. Doing well with diabetes.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> Thank you! Now I will be able to see how it's done


Hope it helps . I've saved it as it looks really interesting and I think I will give it a try after Christmas


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Sam, I don't know how your hospital is, but ours in this area as well as our surgery center have a red arm band for anyone with any allergy. Then there is a big red label with the allergies written on it on the top of the chart, and the pre-op nurse and the anesthesia person also ask, every time, the list of allergies and they are written on the each of their charts. I am thinking that it might be that the allergy was listed, but someone just failed to read it and note it in their prescription. As previously stated, I always ask when given any prescription, what is it you have written or ordered, and remind the person of all my allergies. Don't be afraid to boldly state, "I can't take that, I am allergic to it."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow, Bonnie, quite the turnout but sounds as if your hard work was worth it as so many enjoyed the beets (love them myself).
> 
> *Happy birthday, Mary! Many blessings!*
> 
> ...


Not too bad this morning, thanks. No idea at all how long it will be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for reminding us.
> Mary, have a very special birthday. You do so much for others I hope you do something special for yourself today.
> Gus, my SS, just left. Nice visit. But I'm glad to get my own bed back. I was sleeping on an air mattress WITH Maya!


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I remember you mentioning your stove has a "Sabbath mode". My friend was telling me her stove wouldn't work after the last power outage & had somehow locked into Sabbath mode, I'm still amazed there even is such a thing


It might have been you that helped me figure out why my stove didn't work, but perhaps I had the technician come. Yes, Ithink that was it, the technician came and told me about it since Icouldn't get it to work. Perhaps also after a power outage.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm happy, right now watching You Tube to see how to use Knitcompanion that Darowil uses. Got it. YAY!!! Now if I can just do it. Only problem is I need to get this ipad charged. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mary/Pacer!!!????????????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just got the mail and my "little" nuclear stress test was $5405.50. It is showing that owe $1081.10 of it after adjustments BUT states this is not a bill. Won't call about making payment until actual bill comes through. Geez....at least I know my heart is okay now so looking at the bright side.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't realize you warmed the onions first; yes that may cut down on it affecting your eyes.


Bonnie7591 said:


> I don't remember the fumes bothering my eyes, maybe by warming them the worst of the fumes are gone before you put them in your chest. Strange as it sounds they really help. I tried to put them in GS a couple of years ago, he cried???? Thought grandma was nuts!????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have Knitcompanion on my iphone and love it!



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm happy, right now watching You Tube to see how to use Knitcompanion that Darowil uses. Got it. YAY!!! Now if I can just do it. Only problem is I need to get this ipad charged. LOL


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got the mail and my "little" nuclear stress test was $5405.50. It is showing that owe $1081.10 of it after adjustments BUT states this is not a bill. Won't call about making payment until actual bill comes through. Geez....at least I know my heart is okay now so looking at the bright side.


If your heart wasn't OK, Gwen, I dread to think what receiving a mail like that might do to you.

The new mermaid tail looks lovely. I don't really like the idea of encouraging kids (or even adults) to walk around in them - too many possibilities for falls. You have completed that one in what my grandson calls 'superfast time'. Could being excused kitchen duties for a few days have had anything to do with that? :sm02:


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday in the list: Mary (Pacer)
> 
> I really hope you are able to do something for yourself, today, Mary,
> 
> *A Happy Happy Birthday to you!*


Happy Birthday, Mary!!
Enjoy your Special Day!!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college! 

Yes it's been quite a while.  Anyhow!!!! Drumroll.......

I'm done with school. Finally graduated, textbooks sit on the shelf, and the knitting needles have re-discovered the light of day while Darwin Kitty is re-living his kitten-hood love of all things yarn and floppy things. LOL

Apparently i'm supposed to go out into the world and be a professional photographer/ platinum printmaker according to the piece of paper that they gave me at graduation. I'm a big fan of sitting back, relaxing, and drinking a cup of coffee before tackling the world. Besides. I'm retired and my cat gets rather lonely at home when I'm on the road with the 4x5 camera. LOL

This last week I went into Paradise Fibers for the first time since I started my Degree. Ended up agreeing to design a knitted winter blanket pattern for their knitting club. They seemed pretty excited and happy over the prospect of getting their hands on one of my patterns. LOL And yes i'll share the pattern with everyone here after I finish creating it. Along with pictures of the finished piece as a guide.

There are several new additions to the family at large. One of my younger sisters had another boy and there are a few Grand-Nieces that have been born as well. Mum and Dad are doing well and still traveling wherever their feet and car seem to take them. Oh and one of my cousins is getting ready to retire from farming and has inquired if I would be interested in taking over since i'm apparently one of the few members of the family that hates the city. Still thinking on that one.

Anyhow. That should do it by far and large. 

Oh and Happy Belated Birthday to EVERYONE that has had a birthday this year so far! May your fingers be gifted with speed through all yarns and your hearts be warmed at the thought of new patterns to knit. 

-Doogie


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday, from me, too!????????????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

A very happy birthday to you, 
Mary ????!

Cataract surgery went very well this am. Things already seem clearer in fixed eye. Mystery of compounded drops that never showed up solved, and I will not be charged for drops or shipping. yea!!!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

machriste said:


> A very happy birthday to you,
> Mary ????!
> 
> Cataract surgery went very well this am. Things already seem clearer in fixed eye. Mystery of compounded drops that never showed up solved, and I will not be charged for drops or shipping. yea!!!


Hurrah for you. I am excited for your new, clearer vision.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college!
> 
> ...


Welcome back, Doogie- what a pleasant surprise to open up to your post!
And Congratulations on achieving the qualification- but we always knew you would.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Wow, golly gosh, we got real honest to goodness rain last night. Gus left this morning. My bed remade, one load of laundry done, second load in dryer. Going to take Maya for a walk.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, glad cataract surgery went well.
Doggie, welcome back, congratulations on completing degree.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

machriste said:


> A very happy birthday to you,
> Mary ????!
> 
> Cataract surgery went very well this am. Things already seem clearer in fixed eye. Mystery of compounded drops that never showed up solved, and I will not be charged for drops or shipping. yea!!!


I am glad the surgery went well. One of my friends locally had her second eye done about a month ago and another is having her second one fixed next Monday, so the topic is very much on my mind!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got the mail and my "little" nuclear stress test was $5405.50. It is showing that owe $1081.10 of it after adjustments BUT states this is not a bill. Won't call about making payment until actual bill comes through. Geez....at least I know my heart is okay now so looking at the bright side.


OMG, once again I am so glad for our Canadian system


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i kind of like the tail - looks great gwen - i like the color too. just an aside - i was showing heidi the mermaid blanket and her comment was that she liked it but the minute she got it on and was nice and cozy she would have to go to the bathroom. that girl is too funny sometimes. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just finished the child mermaid blanket (different pattern from the others). The pattrn left the back side just beow the tail open which I didn't like so I whipstitched it closed. Also made the ribbing at the top a bit wider than it called for but that was because I got carried away knitting and did too many rows. LOL. Don't know if I like the tail part as much as the other but it is okay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your graduation.
Good to hear from you again.
Taking over a farm is a big &a expensive endeavour, good luck making your decision


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> A very happy birthday to you,
> Mary ????!
> 
> Cataract surgery went very well this am. Things already seem clearer in fixed eye. Mystery of compounded drops that never showed up solved, and I will not be charged for drops or shipping. yea!!!


I'm glad all went well & your vision is better


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Down to Jodis today from around 1030ish am to 3pm . Kept her from doing stuff she shouldn't. And made her rest this afternoon. I watched a movie with her daughter this afternoon who was home sick. 

Came home to a msg on my machine from the lobby from Greg. Hi it's me I don't have a phone anymore. I need 40$ I don't know if you know anyone I can borrow it from. Then the machine cut off whatever else he was saying.

So I guess I will find out at Karate tonight what that is all about. Of course I would like to think it is for time on his phone. But who knows????


Hello again doogie ☺ good to see you back????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> A very happy birthday to you,
> Mary ????!
> 
> Cataract surgery went very well this am. Things already seem clearer in fixed eye. Mystery of compounded drops that never showed up solved, and I will not be charged for drops or shipping. yea!!!


Glad to hear that surgery went well Marilynn and that you are already seeing clearer


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Mary ( Pacer).


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i had some ondansetron (for nausea - that dissolve in your mouth) three times a day which really helped and also took a couple of tums. seemed to do the trick. will talk to the doctor when i see him tomorrow afternoon. --- sam



darowil said:


> Oh dear Sam- you ned food and you need antibiotics. Clearly they need to give a different one (unless your chest has cleared). They should be able to giv eyou stuff to settle the stomach these days as well


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gwen...Let's try this site and see if it works for you. I pulled it up off of facebook and copied it. Let me know if it will work for you. https://jilliansweeney.jamberry.com/us/en/shop/party/home/6258cd39-f43d-4729-ad35-3bdd9c7a4431


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

heidi was up yesterday and said she was some better. she is still hard to understand except for "i want to go home". lol she lived alone - heidi used to find pills on the floor the katie had dropped and not known it. i have an idea she will never go home unless there is lots of home health care available. sad. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I hope the doc gets something prescribed that you don't have reactions too.
> I certainly hope that Katie recovers well and quickly.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you should have gone along - boston is a very fun town to visit - lot of history - granted - our history - but still interesting. --- sam



TNS said:


> Sleep well! It's already tomorrow here, 7:30am and I've just got back from taking DH to the airport. He's working in England full time, but tomorrow (Tuesday) is off to Boston USA for the rest of the week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

well scorched on the outside - oh yeah. --- sam



oneapril said:


> So glad you could eat something, Sam, that will help. What's better than a bonfire hotdog!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

my mother used mustard plasters on us when we had chest ailments - you really had to watch it because they got hot and could raise blisters if you weren't careful. we never got burned.

http://thewellspring.org/mustard-plaster-for-stubborn-chest-congestion/

it was also used for aches and pains (like headaches and muscle pain)



oneapril said:


> Our moms and grandmother's knew a thing or two, right!?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday mary - time for someone to do nice things for you for a change. hope it is a great day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday in the list: Mary (Pacer)
> 
> I really hope you are able to do something for yourself, today, Mary,
> 
> *A Happy Happy Birthday to you!*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm caught up and it's time for me to go to exercise class. TTYL.


no :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: as to whether i got a pneumonia shot before i left the hospital. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i should have asked him - thank goodness for the nurse (my favorite every time i am in the hospital) who told me about it being very close to amoxicillin. --- sam



flyty1n said:


> Sam, I don't know how your hospital is, but ours in this area as well as our surgery center have a red arm band for anyone with any allergy. Then there is a big red label with the allergies written on it on the top of the chart, and the pre-op nurse and the anesthesia person also ask, every time, the list of allergies and they are written on the each of their charts. I am thinking that it might be that the allergy was listed, but someone just failed to read it and note it in their prescription. As previously stated, I always ask when given any prescription, what is it you have written or ordered, and remind the person of all my allergies. Don't be afraid to boldly state, "I can't take that, I am allergic to it."


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i vote for the farm - think of the nature pictures you could take. lol good to hear from you doogie and congrats on the graduation. --- sam



doogie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college!
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad you hear that - give it a few days and you will be amazed at how much clearer things are. --- sam



machriste said:


> A very happy birthday to you,
> Mary ????!
> 
> Cataract surgery went very well this am. Things already seem clearer in fixed eye. Mystery of compounded drops that never showed up solved, and I will not be charged for drops or shipping. yea!!!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Nice walk with Maya. 2nd wash put away. Made the roasted veggie soup yesterday so shall have that for lunch. Leftovers for dinner. Nap time in my very own bed. Yeah.
Mel, glad you could help your friend out. Sometimes getting out of ourselves can help depression. Hugs.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure.
> 
> katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.
> 
> sam


Sorry to hear this Sam. Hope the Dr can sort out the antibiotic problem asap, you're right to stop it for now, but you need to be able to eat to get your strength back. 
Will keep Katie in my thoughts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

It's like Christmas. Got the Knittingcompanion and opened a package in the mail and there was the peacock tote from Railyn. It is even more beautiful than its picture shows. Loving it!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy returns Mary!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mary- hope you manage to get a bit of you time on your day.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Well lace looks lovely doesn't it? :sm26:


 :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, 9 children! What a feat! She deserves a medal. The knitting program you mentioned, is that on iPad? When I went to class, I mentioned that was my purpose in attending class. She never did get around to showing me how.


The one I use is Knit Companion. Also in the last few months bought out an android version. I was keeping an eye out for it for my knitting friend who passed away earlier this year- and only about a week later the app became available for android!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Doogie, Congratulations on your graduation. How I hope to see some of your photography and look forward to the pattern you will be showing us. Nice to see you again.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

From me, too, Mary! Enjoy!!


Cashmeregma said:


> Thanks Julie....
> *
> Happy Birthday Pacer. *
> 
> You do so much for others. Wishing you a very special day.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you, Liz!


budasha said:


> I've never tried the Russian grafting. It looks good.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> The one I use is Knit Companion. Also in the last few months bought out an android version. I was keeping an eye out for it for my knitting friend who passed away earlier this year- and only about a week later the app became available for android!


That is a sad reminder for you of your friend and very nice that you were watching for it for her. I am already using it but do need to finish the tutorials. I may have a few questions for you.

Budasha, that is a shame the class didn't mention the knitting app. Check out http://knitcompanion.com. 
You can get it free. I bought the bundle version for under $13. Well worth it.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy returns Mary!


That is the cutest card.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Going out to DGS#1's birthday party. His birthday was on the 22nd., but apparently this was the date available to celebrate. Thank goodness his dad has tonight off from playing at the theater. I got DGS a gift certificate for a magic online site. He loves doing magic tricks and putting on a show for us. They are very good too. I don't know or want to know the secrets of how they are done. I just want him to amaze me.

Oh yes, good news, lost 6 lbs. I am amazed that I didn't gain with all the traveling we did but have maintained my weight and now am losing again. Mind you, it is with effort that I am losing, but well worth it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, it's been a day. Marla and I left just a little after 9am to go get the longer water lines at the local hardware store and they had what I needed so we got that, then we decided to go to the coffee shop and have coffee, got the coffee and sat down when my cousin's wife called to say that her DH had gotten a bee in his bonnet while elk hunting and decided we need to get his moms house cleared out this week so he can turn it over to his sister so we don't have to hear from them anymore, hopefully anyway. So needless to say, Marla and I went over there and we just got home about half an hour or so ago, I'll cancel the lesson in the morning and tell the lady we meet at the gym that we aren't going to go, we'll go to knit group in the afternoon since we'll just quite around 2pm. It's interesting the things that we come across when cleaning out houses, I have to say. lol


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college!
> 
> ...


Welcome back Doogie and congratulations on getting getting finished with your study. How exciting to be asked to design a blanket.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely to meet you, Doogie! Tell me, please, what is a 4x5 camera? Cats are always happy to play and do really believe everything is all about them!! Congrats on your educational achievements!



doogie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college!
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> A very happy birthday to you,
> Mary ????!
> 
> Cataract surgery went very well this am. Things already seem clearer in fixed eye. Mystery of compounded drops that never showed up solved, and I will not be charged for drops or shipping. yea!!!


Great- amazing how effective it is so soon these days isn't it?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad the surgery went well for you, Machrist.


machriste said:


> A very happy birthday to you,
> Mary ????!
> 
> Cataract surgery went very well this am. Things already seem clearer in fixed eye. Mystery of compounded drops that never showed up solved, and I will not be charged for drops or shipping. yea!!!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i kind of like the tail - looks great gwen - i like the color too. just an aside - i was showing heidi the mermaid blanket and her comment was that she liked it but the minute she got it on and was nice and cozy she would have to go to the bathroom. that girl is too funny sometimes. --- sam


I'm with Heidi- I'm not at all sure they would practical.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i had some ondansetron (for nausea - that dissolve in your mouth) three times a day which really helped and also took a couple of tums. seemed to do the trick. will talk to the doctor when i see him tomorrow afternoon. --- sam


Ondnasetron sounds good. Nausea is not normally an allergy to the medication but a side effect. However the side effect may be bad enough to stop you using it.
Sending you home on it with Ondasetron sounds perfectly reasonable to me as it is not an allergy and they attempted to deal with the side effect they knew you would face. Unfortunately it sounds like it wasn't sufficient but without trying it they wouldn't know. If you had been allergic to on the other hand sending you home on it would have been poor care.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh absolutely not being in the kitchen helped with the it! It really is an easy pattern and fast knit. I decided to leave the end sewn closed because the more I thought about it I also was concerned about the tail being stepped on and causing the child to trip. For someone that would not get in a hurry and think to pull it up so the tail wasn't on the floor it would work but I just couldn't imagine a 4 year old thinking to do that. Either way, I'm happy with it overall. I took my oldest DD out to lunch today and when she was here t the house I showed her the ones for her girls and she said they are going to really love them. About 1/3 of the way on the last one and then on to the shark tail blanket. Hope it goes as smoothly. 


Kathleendoris said:


> If your heart wasn't OK, Gwen, I dread to think what receiving a mail like that might do to you.
> 
> The new mermaid tail looks lovely. I don't really like the idea of encouraging kids (or even adults) to walk around in them - too many possibilities for falls. You have completed that one in what my grandson calls 'superfast time'. Could being excused kitchen duties for a few days have had anything to do with that? :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

yea for the weight loss. i'm with you - i don't want to know how they do it - just amaze me. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Going out to DGS#1's birthday party. His birthday was on the 22nd., but apparently this was the date available to celebrate. Thank goodness his dad has tonight off from playing at the theater. I got DGS a gift certificate for a magic online site. He loves doing magic tricks and putting on a show for us. They are very good too. I don't know or want to know the secrets of how they are done. I just want him to amaze me.
> 
> Oh yes, good news, lost 6 lbs. I am amazed that I didn't gain with all the traveling we did but have maintained my weight and now am losing again. Mind you, it is with effort that I am losing, but well worth it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a delight to see you here Doogie! Was thinking of you just the other day. Congratulations on graduating and on getting the request for a knitting design/pattern. I'm all for you sitting back, relaxing, and having some coffee. My DH alway tells our youngest DD that he still hasn't decided what he wants to do when he grows up. She will graduate from UGA next fall with a double major of International Affairs and Spanish. We were chatting about "what are you going to do with that" questions and so far she has just decided what she does NOT want to do. Of course that is a start for sure! I've also let her know that if she wants to continue and get a masters degree that we will support for sure.


doogie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college!
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you are pleased with the surgery and also glad that the drops are straightened out. Will you be having the other eye done too or is it okay for now?



machriste said:


> A very happy birthday to you,
> Mary ????!
> 
> Cataract surgery went very well this am. Things already seem clearer in fixed eye. Mystery of compounded drops that never showed up solved, and I will not be charged for drops or shipping. yea!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sam. The more I look at it the more I like it too. Heidi is a trip; I would have the same issue. ????


thewren said:


> i kind of like the tail - looks great gwen - i like the color too. just an aside - i was showing heidi the mermaid blanket and her comment was that she liked it but the minute she got it on and was nice and cozy she would have to go to the bathroom. that girl is too funny sometimes. --- sam


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> you should have gone along - boston is a very fun town to visit - lot of history - granted - our history - but still interesting. --- sam


Wish I could, but have some important stuff to do in England at weekend which I'm not looking forward to. In fact I'd much rather be in Boston but needs must.
I hope you get your antibiotics sorted tomorrow and are managing to eat enough to survive. There's not much on your frame at the best of times! - and we love every scrap, so you'd better be getting better.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a different mermaid tail - but not for $33 - sam

http://www.marymaxim.com/knit-crochet/afghans/knit-afghans/mermaid-tail-throw.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Knit+Mermaid+Tail+Throw&utm_content=Our+NEW+Mermaid+Tail+Throw+is+here!&utm_campaign=US+-+Knit+Mermaid+Throw


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary it worked but has the date of Oct. 23rd for the Saving Bella. I've sent the individual an email explaining how I couldn't make a purchase yesterday and asked I could still do so and it benefit Bella. Told them I was a friend of yours.



thewren said:


> i had some ondansetron (for nausea - that dissolve in your mouth) three times a day which really helped and also took a couple of tums. seemed to do the trick. will talk to the doctor when i see him tomorrow afternoon. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I got mine today too and just like you thought it was even more beautiful than in the picture! It will now become my tote to carry when I also want to take a "traveling" knit project! Love it.


Cashmeregma said:


> It's like Christmas. Got the Knittingcompanion and opened a package in the mail and there was the peacock tote from Railyn. It is even more beautiful than its picture shows. Loving it!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college!
> 
> ...


So good to see you and read that you're doing well. I'm anxious to hear of your decision of whether to become a farmer or not. I grew up on a farm in Iowa and left when I was 18 and determined to never be a farmer again. All of my 8 brothers said the same thing when they left for the service and then careers, but now 3 of the brothers have some "farming" going on. One has a pecan orchard, another has a huge ranch in Oregon when he raises horses and Wagyu beef and the third has a huge vegetable garden that he shares with family and friends in the area. I'm still not tempted.

Congratulations on the Graduation!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is rather steep IMHO. Of course the yarn for each of the ones I'm made the DGDs was $30 for each one and that was on sale. The pattern called for 1090 yards of bulky weight (#5) held double. I imagine you could make them just holding single but wouldn't be quite as dense or warm either. Patterns were freebies.



thewren said:


> a different mermaid tail - but not for $33 - sam
> 
> http://www.marymaxim.com/knit-crochet/afghans/knit-afghans/mermaid-tail-throw.html?utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+Knit+Mermaid+Tail+Throw&utm_content=Our+NEW+Mermaid+Tail+Throw+is+here!&utm_campaign=US+-+Knit+Mermaid+Throw


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> A very happy birthday to you,
> Mary ????!
> 
> Cataract surgery went very well this am. Things already seem clearer in fixed eye. Mystery of compounded drops that never showed up solved, and I will not be charged for drops or shipping. yea!!!


Good to have a mystery solved and good eyesight!! Great news.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Gwen. It is the "Endless Loop Scarf" by Kelly Petkun for Knit Picks.
> Cast on even number of stitches (I used 30 on size 9 needles), Row 1 -5: K; Row 6: K1, *k2tog, yo. Repeat from * to last stitch, K1; Row 7-16: K. Rep rows 6 - 16 until scarf measures desired length. End with 4 K rows. Do not cast off. Garter stitch graft cast on edge with enfing edge. (I used the Russian Graft, instead).


I'm going to save your directions, it's such a pretty cowl.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday in the list: Mary (Pacer)
> 
> I really hope you are able to do something for yourself, today, Mary,
> 
> *A Happy Happy Birthday to you!*


HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY!!!!!!! Hope it's fabulous, just like you!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:08am here and it is a chilly overcast day.
> 
> Had to make some calls today and reschedule appts.
> 
> ...


I hope Jodi and her daughter are both doing well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Neighbors of mine kept their old washer fir cleaning carrots in the fall, they just hook a garden hose to it when they want to use it. Do you have a hot water tap outside? You could just do that


No, just cold water unfortunately.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college!
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! It's great to have you back, and hear that Darwin kitty is doing well. Awesome on designing the pattern, can't wait to see it. 
Farming would definitely keep you busy. :sm02: 
Congrats on your new family members, and it's great that your mom and dad are still able to be out traipsing around and enjoying themselves. :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Mary I heard from the Jamberry consultant doing the Saving Bella event. Just placed an order. She said the event will not end until next week in case anyone else is interested in doing this. 


pacer said:


> Gwen...Let's try this site and see if it works for you. I pulled it up off of facebook and copied it. Let me know if it will work for you. https://jilliansweeney.jamberry.com/us/en/shop/party/home/6258cd39-f43d-4729-ad35-3bdd9c7a4431


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That looks great, I've never tried Russian grafting, I'm very bad at doing Kitchener stitch


I followed the directions exactly on my first pair of top-down socks and it was perfect. Hasn't worked properly for me since on any of the following 12 or 14 pairs I've made!!! :sm25: :sm25: :sm25:

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome back, Doogie- what a pleasant surprise to open up to your post!
> And Congratulations on achieving the qualification- but we always knew you would.


Truly a grand surprise to find your post, Doogie.

We are all so proud of your accomplishments since we last heard from you. Best wishes for future endeavors and decisions.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i kind of like the tail - looks great gwen - i like the color too. just an aside - i was showing heidi the mermaid blanket and her comment was that she liked it but the minute she got it on and was nice and cozy she would have to go to the bathroom. that girl is too funny sometimes. --- sam


Just build in a trap door, like the old red longjohns. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> heidi was up yesterday and said she was some better. she is still hard to understand except for "i want to go home". lol she lived alone - heidi used to find pills on the floor the katie had dropped and not known it. i have an idea she will never go home unless there is lots of home health care available. sad. --- sam


That's too bad that she'll probably not be able to go home, I'm sure that it's hard to go from being fairly independent to having to rely on others for everything.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Going out to DGS#1's birthday party. His birthday was on the 22nd., but apparently this was the date available to celebrate. Thank goodness his dad has tonight off from playing at the theater. I got DGS a gift certificate for a magic online site. He loves doing magic tricks and putting on a show for us. They are very good too. I don't know or want to know the secrets of how they are done. I just want him to amaze me.
> 
> Oh yes, good news, lost 6 lbs. I am amazed that I didn't gain with all the traveling we did but have maintained my weight and now am losing again. Mind you, it is with effort that I am losing, but well worth it.


Happy Late Birthday to DGS#1!!! Hope it was great! 
You're doing great with the weight loss! :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Mary it worked but has the date of Oct. 23rd for the Saving Bella. I've sent the individual an email explaining how I couldn't make a purchase yesterday and asked I could still do so and it benefit Bella. Told them I was a friend of yours.


Never mind I see you got an answer, so I'll make an order this weekend after David gets paid, I wanted some for Christmas gifts anyway and this go to a great cause. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Does your daughter have a Medicalert bracelet? If not that might be a good idea for both her & Sam.
> Do yourparents live far away? I'm so lucky to have lived so close to my immediate family all my life, I can't imagine going months without seeing them, when mom was alive I saw her at least 3 times a week & my step dad was in the hospital I worked at for the last 4 years if his life, I took my coffee break to visit him almost every day.


She used to, but I don't know if she wears one now. Her DH also can inform if she's unable.

Yes, I live far away... 1250 miles. :sm03: I used to see them once a week. I want to be closer. We talk about that every time. We didn't get to go out this year. Daddy and I love to go fishing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome back, Doogie! And congratulations! Woot!

Yay for successful procedures, too!

And double woot for rain out in California!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I looked at the mermaid tail...the price includes the yarn (I've used that yarn and it's nice to work with), so about the same price as Gwen's, I reckon.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gwen...Let's try this site and see if it works for you. I pulled it up off of facebook and copied it. Let me know if it will work for you. https://jilliansweeney.jamberry.com/us/en/shop/party/home/6258cd39-f43d-4729-ad35-3bdd9c7a4431


Worked for me, Mary. How long will she have this open for? May see if my DD1 wants to order.

Kathy


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Congratulations on your graduation Doogie! Great to hear from you and all the news!


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday Mary! I hope you had a good day!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

pacer said:


> Gwen...Let's try this site and see if it works for you. I pulled it up off of facebook and copied it. Let me know if it will work for you. https://jilliansweeney.jamberry.com/us/en/shop/party/home/6258cd39-f43d-4729-ad35-3bdd9c7a4431


My order did go through last night! But I did have to email Jillian to make sure my order went towards the SuperBella party.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Going out to DGS#1's birthday party. His birthday was on the 22nd., but apparently this was the date available to celebrate. Thank goodness his dad has tonight off from playing at the theater. I got DGS a gift certificate for a magic online site. He loves doing magic tricks and putting on a show for us. They are very good too. I don't know or want to know the secrets of how they are done. I just want him to amaze me.
> 
> Oh yes, good news, lost 6 lbs. I am amazed that I didn't gain with all the traveling we did but have maintained my weight and now am losing again. Mind you, it is with effort that I am losing, but well worth it.


Well done on the weight loss. Especially hard to do when travelling


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Lovely to meet you, Doogie! Tell me, please, what is a 4x5 camera? Cats are always happy to play and do really believe everything is all about them!! Congrats on your educational achievements!


A 4x5 camera is a Film camera that uses sheets of film that are 4"x5". We fine art photographers still use them in the industry. Of course Digital photography hasn't quite managed to replace film. LOL And yes. Darwin believes the world revolves around him. LOL


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> i vote for the farm - think of the nature pictures you could take. lol good to hear from you doogie and congrats on the graduation. --- sam


I'm tempted to vote for the farm as well. Turn half the house into a Platinum Printmaking studio if I have my way. LOL Thank Sam.  Darwin Kitty says to say hello!  Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a delight to see you here Doogie! Was thinking of you just the other day. Congratulations on graduating and on getting the request for a knitting design/pattern. I'm all for you sitting back, relaxing, and having some coffee. My DH alway tells our youngest DD that he still hasn't decided what he wants to do when he grows up. She will graduate from UGA next fall with a double major of International Affairs and Spanish. We were chatting about "what are you going to do with that" questions and so far she has just decided what she does NOT want to do. Of course that is a start for sure! I've also let her know that if she wants to continue and get a masters degree that we will support for sure.


Ty Gweniepooh!  It's great to be back.  Good to see you are still part of the coffee crowd. I have a nice cup of it i'm nursing at the moment as well. LOL. Sounds like your youngest DD will have her hands full with the Int. Affairs and Spanish. Getting a Masters Degree will solidify her career path. Almost sounds like she is setting herself up for a successful career in Govt or Civil service!  Either way. With your support I am quite sure she will be successful.


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Going out to DGS#1's birthday party. His birthday was on the 22nd., but apparently this was the date available to celebrate. Thank goodness his dad has tonight off from playing at the theater. I got DGS a gift certificate for a magic online site. He loves doing magic tricks and putting on a show for us. They are very good too. I don't know or want to know the secrets of how they are done. I just want him to amaze me.
> 
> Oh yes, good news, lost 6 lbs. I am amazed that I didn't gain with all the traveling we did but have maintained my weight and now am losing again. Mind you, it is with effort that I am losing, but well worth it.


 Lucky you! Having a magician in the family! That must be quite the treat!  We ended up with a forensic psychologist in the family... No magic there, but the dinner parties are quite interesting at family gatherings. LOL

Oh and Congrats on the weight loss! ANY effort to improve one's life and to enhance overall happiness is 100% worth the effort. Rooting for your continued success!!!!!


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

darowil said:


> Welcome back Doogie and congratulations on getting getting finished with your study. How exciting to be asked to design a blanket.


Darowil! Glad to see your smiling face!   Yes it is good to be back. It is true in what is said: "Good friends and knitting companions are like a violin that has been played well and true over the years. It only gets better! 

I do hope that everything is going well with you these days!  Sending hugs from Darwin Kitty as He's (LITERALLY) attempting to hug the laptop and tell it that it's taking up room on my lap at the moment. His spot mind you. LOL


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Just trying to catch up, and read it was Mary's birthday yesterday so although it comes a day late.......

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY. I hope you had a wonderful day and got to spend time doing things for yourself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

doogie said:


> Darowil! Glad to see your smiling face!   Yes it is good to be back. It is true in what is said: "Good friends and knitting companions are like a violin that has been played well and true over the years. It only gets better!
> 
> I do hope that everything is going well with you these days!  Sending hugs from Darwin Kitty as He's (LITERALLY) attempting to hug the laptop and tell it that it's taking up room on my lap at the moment. His spot mind you. LOL


You'll have to give him an extra greeting from his namesake- I'm often called Darwin on KP when people don't notice that it doesn't like darowil! But computers are pretty smart (sometimes)- this one has worked out that darowil is a word and doesn't object to it.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> One birthday in the list: Mary (Pacer)
> 
> I really hope you are able to do something for yourself, today, Mary,
> 
> *A Happy Happy Birthday to you!*


Happy Birthday Mary! :sm11: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Saw the physio again today. Confirmed that the cause of the back/hip pain is the same as my Achilles issues earlier this year! Lots of muscle stiffness etc pulling muscles on my left leg the wrong way. So probably a fair bit of work needed to get them strengthened so they do the right thing.

Yesterday at knitting wound over 1 kilometer of yarn. Had 100gms of 2 ply (laceweight) which was about 1,200meters (1,300 yards). My club yarn for this month. Don't think I will be getting both finished by 15th December. Started the first one today- but as it is a lace shawl in progress photos won't work! 
And when this is done I then intend to do the workshop for which I bought the pattern but it will need to wait.
I can post the photos of the yarns as I started using the stash part of Ravelry the other day. See if I can at least keep up with adding any new yarn I get though I don't think I will ever get my whole stash there.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got the mail and my "little" nuclear stress test was $5405.50. It is showing that owe $1081.10 of it after adjustments BUT states this is not a bill. Won't call about making payment until actual bill comes through. Geez....at least I know my heart is okay now so looking at the bright side.


Good Heavens! :sm06: I hope you wont have to pay that much.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Welcome back, Doogie- what a pleasant surprise to open up to your post!
> And Congratulations on achieving the qualification- but we always knew you would.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad all went well & your vision is better


Ditto.... Re Machriste :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> It's like Christmas. Got the Knittingcompanion and opened a package in the mail and there was the peacock tote from Railyn. It is even more beautiful than its picture shows. Loving it!!!


 :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

doogie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college!
> 
> ...


I'm one of the newer ones so will say hello and congratulations on graduating and I look forward to seeing the blanket you design


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Saw the physio again today. Confirmed that the cause of the back/hip pain is the same as my Achilles issues earlier this year! Lots of muscle stiffness etc pulling muscles on my left leg the wrong way. So probably a fair bit of work needed to get them strengthened so they do the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday at knitting wound over 1 kilometer of yarn. Had 100gms of 2 ply (laceweight) which was about 1,200meters (1,300 yards). My club yarn for this month. Don't think I will be getting both finished by 15th December. Started the first one today- but as it is a lace shawl in progress photos won't work!
> And when this is done I then intend to do the workshop for which I bought the pattern but it will need to wait.
> I can post the photos of the yarns as I started using the stash part of Ravelry the other day. See if I can at least keep up with adding any new yarn I get though I don't think I will ever get my whole stash there.


Gorgeous yarn Margaret 
I hope physio helps with the muscle stiffness


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi again Doogie and congratulations on your graduation!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

7:40 am and I am up before the alarm. 
Gage had a new Kata to work on from Karate to get his next stripe☺

I do my volunteer hour this morning from 930 to 1030. Then home and quick call Jodi to see how she is. Should he ok I think. She got a lot of rest yesterday and believe she did last night as well. 

No plans or appointments today so I can come home and relax. ☺

Machriste glad to hear the cataract surgery went well.????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear that it will take so much to help your back/hip but glad it isn't something that can't be fixed.

Lovely yarn. Let us know how the stash part of Ravelry works. I've been curious about it but haven't gotten into check ing it out yet.


darowil said:


> Saw the physio again today. Confirmed that the cause of the back/hip pain is the same as my Achilles issues earlier this year! Lots of muscle stiffness etc pulling muscles on my left leg the wrong way. So probably a fair bit of work needed to get them strengthened so they do the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday at knitting wound over 1 kilometer of yarn. Had 100gms of 2 ply (laceweight) which was about 1,200meters (1,300 yards). My club yarn for this month. Don't think I will be getting both finished by 15th December. Started the first one today- but as it is a lace shawl in progress photos won't work!
> And when this is done I then intend to do the workshop for which I bought the pattern but it will need to wait.
> I can post the photos of the yarns as I started using the stash part of Ravelry the other day. See if I can at least keep up with adding any new yarn I get though I don't think I will ever get my whole stash there.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 10:08am here and it is a chilly overcast day.
> 
> Had to make some calls today and reschedule appts.
> 
> ...


Hope everything went well at karate last night. Are your friend and daughter okay?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just got the mail and my "little" nuclear stress test was $5405.50. It is showing that owe $1081.10 of it after adjustments BUT states this is not a bill. Won't call about making payment until actual bill comes through. Geez....at least I know my heart is okay now so looking at the bright side.


Good news about your heart but bad about the bill. Sure hope when you get it that it's a lot less. When I see something like this from the U.S., I'm so thankful for our health care system.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college!
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your graduation and welcome back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> no :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: :sm12: as to whether i got a pneumonia shot before i left the hospital. --- sam


Please check with your doctor.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is a sad reminder for you of your friend and very nice that you were watching for it for her. I am already using it but do need to finish the tutorials. I may have a few questions for you.
> 
> Budasha, that is a shame the class didn't mention the knitting app. Check out http://knitcompanion.com.
> You can get it free. I bought the bundle version for under $13. Well worth it.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw the physio again today. Confirmed that the cause of the back/hip pain is the same as my Achilles issues earlier this year! Lots of muscle stiffness etc pulling muscles on my left leg the wrong way. So probably a fair bit of work needed to get them strengthened so they do the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday at knitting wound over 1 kilometer of yarn. Had 100gms of 2 ply (laceweight) which was about 1,200meters (1,300 yards). My club yarn for this month. Don't think I will be getting both finished by 15th December. Started the first one today- but as it is a lace shawl in progress photos won't work!
> And when this is done I then intend to do the workshop for which I bought the pattern but it will need to wait.
> I can post the photos of the yarns as I started using the stash part of Ravelry the other day. See if I can at least keep up with adding any new yarn I get though I don't think I will ever get my whole stash there.


Those are really yummy yarns, Margaret! Hoping the physio has you on the right track!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


ha ha ha- you've shrunk her!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

doogie said:


> I'm tempted to vote for the farm as well. Turn half the house into a Platinum Printmaking studio if I have my way. LOL Thank Sam.  Darwin Kitty says to say hello!  Hope you are feeling better!


I'd vote for the farm in a heartbeat, especially if a studio is involved!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: I nearly snorted my coffee this morning! Thanks for the laugh!

Motorcycle breakfast at the Pueblo center today, so I need to get moving. The boys have had their breakfast, so need to do the litter box and then get myself ready.

I made good progress on the knitting last night. Drooled a little over your km + of yarn, Darowil (yep, autocorrect wants Darwin!).

Hugs and blessings!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw the physio again today. Confirmed that the cause of the back/hip pain is the same as my Achilles issues earlier this year! Lots of muscle stiffness etc pulling muscles on my left leg the wrong way. So probably a fair bit of work needed to get them strengthened so they do the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday at knitting wound over 1 kilometer of yarn. Had 100gms of 2 ply (laceweight) which was about 1,200meters (1,300 yards). My club yarn for this month. Don't think I will be getting both finished by 15th December. Started the first one today- but as it is a lace shawl in progress photos won't work!
> And when this is done I then intend to do the workshop for which I bought the pattern but it will need to wait.
> I can post the photos of the yarns as I started using the stash part of Ravelry the other day. See if I can at least keep up with adding any new yarn I get though I don't think I will ever get my whole stash there.


Lovely yarn. Hope the physio will give you some relief.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


I had to smile--too cute.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I have my follow-up appointment with my ophthalmologist this afternoon. I hope I get good news and don't need any more injections.

Am a little stiff and sore this morning. I think I overdid the exercise bit yesterday. :sm13:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have my follow-up appointment with my ophthalmologist this afternoon. I hope I get good news and don't need any more injections.


Do the injections hurt?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do the injections hurt?


No. I get a tranquilizer first and then the dr. puts freezing in 4 times before the injection. I only hear a plop and that's it. I jumped the first time I heard it and the dr. thought he had hurt me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> No. I get a tranquilizer first and then the dr. puts freezing in 4 times before the injection. I only hear a plop and that's it. I jumped the first time I heard it and the dr. thought he had hurt me.


I am glad for you- hoping you don't need more treatment!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

From my friend Ruth in Glasgow (Scotland)
Advice for those wanting sex. (in older age)

1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed. 


2. Set timer for 3 minutes, in case you doze off in the middle.


3. Set the mood with lighting. (Turn them ALL OFF!)


4. Make sure you put 911 on your speed dial before you begin.


5. Write partner's name on your hand in case you can't remember..


6. Use extra polygrip so your teeth don't end up under the bed.


7. Have Tylenol ready in case you actually complete the act..


8. Make all the noise you want....the neighbors are deaf, too.


9. If it works, call everyone you know with the good news!!


10. Don't even think about trying it twice. .. . . . . . . . . . . . .. . . . . . . . . .. . . . ... . . . . . . . . . . .




'OLD' IS WHEN... 
Your sweetie says, 'Let's go upstairs and make love,' and you answer, 'Pick one; I can't do both!'


'OLD' IS WHEN... 
Your friends compliment you on your new alligator shoes and you're barefoot.


'OLD' IS WHEN.... 
Going bra-less pulls all the wrinkles out of your face.


'OLD' IS WHEN... 
You are cautioned to slow down by the doctor instead of by the police .


'OLD' IS WHEN.. 
'Getting a little action' means you don't need to take a laxative today.


'OLD' IS WHEN.... 
'Getting lucky' means you find your car in the parking lot..

'OLD' IS WHEN... 
An 'all nighter' means not getting up to use the bathroom.


'OLD' IS WHEN.... 
You're not sure if these are facts or jokes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I thought this one worthy of posting, also from Ruth, but embedded with too many photos/cartoons to try and post the whole thing.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


I laughed and laughed Sonja. Sweetest thing☺
I bet she did look like that as a puppy too


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From my friend Ruth in Glasgow (Scotland)
> Advice for those wanting sex. (in older age)
> 
> 1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed.
> ...


Good one :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> I laughed and laughed Sonja. Sweetest thing☺
> I bet she did look like that as a puppy too


Glad it gave you all a giggle . :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie & Sonja, thanks for the. Morning chukles????

Margaret, lovely yarn. Hope the physiology can have you back to normal soon.

Well, just had a call from the plumber, he's coming to fix the water softener & replace a pipe under the kitchen sink, he was called in August???? So I need to get moving & get the cupboard emptied.
It's a terribly grey morning here, is one that makes you want a book, a blanket & the couch???? It's a balmy 2C/35F with freezing drizzle in the forecast. I need sunshine!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & Sonja, thanks for the. Morning chukles????
> 
> Margaret, lovely yarn. Hope the physiology can have you back to normal soon.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Gosh, August! and he's only just coming!
I am not exactly sure I could handle winter in Canada.
I know one of the reasons Dad chose NZ was for the warmth, after his 4 years in the Middle East and North Africa, in the war.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, too funny! 
Margaret, healing energy sent your way. Beautiful yarn, luscious colors.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Kathleendoris said:


> If your heart wasn't OK, Gwen, I dread to think what receiving a mail like that might do to you.
> 
> Just what I was thinking!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From my friend Ruth in Glasgow (Scotland)
> Advice for those wanting sex. (in older age)
> 
> 1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> Lurker 2 said:
> 
> 
> > From my friend Ruth in Glasgow (Scotland)
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This funny, with a large dollop of truth, turned up on my FaceBook page today:-


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This funny, with a large dollop of truth, turned up on my FaceBook page today:-


Very true, and something it took me a very long time to learn!


----------



## marlark (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello to all. I haven't checked in in a long time due to difficulty with my back and muscles along my entire right sisde which limits my ability to maintain an upright position or to walk or stand for long. This is not a new problem, but has escalated again recently probably due to eratic weather conditions in this area. I no longer volunteer or even go to the senior ctr. I limit all of my external visits except to a doctor occasionally because they leave me exhausted. I went to the Kingdom Hall last Sun. and slept the entire day and a half after due to exhaustion. I miss the contact with you all and hope that all those with illness and pain are relieved. I miss the contact with Lurker as I can't seem to contact hertyhrough skype. since I installed Edge on my computer when we were skyping fairly often before. I tried to call her this am on skype, but the contact quit x3. I feel stupid if kids can make these contacts;why can't I. Not doing much knitting for some time. I have to stop now and rest my legs from sitting. I will try to pick up again tomorrow.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

marlark said:


> Hello to all. I haven't checked in in a long time due to difficulty with my back and muscles along my entire right sisde which limits my ability to maintain an upright position or to walk or stand for long. This is not a new problem, but has escalated again recently probably due to eratic weather conditions in this area. I no longer volunteer or even go to the senior ctr. I limit all of my external visits except to a doctor occasionally because they leave me exhausted. I went to the Kingdom Hall last Sun. and slept the entire day and a half after due to exhaustion. I miss the contact with you all and hope that all those with illness and pain are relieved. I miss the contact with Lurker as I can't seem to contact hertyhrough skype. since I installed Edge on my computer when we were skyping fairly often before. I tried to call her this am on skype, but the contact quit x3. I feel stupid if kids can make these contacts;why can't I. Not doing much knitting for some time. I have to stop now and rest my legs from sitting. I will try to pick up again tomorrow.


Good to hear from you, Marge. I'm sorry that your health problems seem to be escalating, it can't be easy dealing with this on your own. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Loved those Julie. copied them and sent them to my brother.


Lurker 2 said:


> That was what I thought!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This funny, with a large dollop of truth, turned up on my FaceBook page today:-


 :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear that it will take so much to help your back/hip but glad it isn't something that can't be fixed.
> 
> Lovely yarn. Let us know how the stash part of Ravelry works. I've been curious about it but haven't gotten into check ing it out yet.


When you go into Ravelry go to My Notebook, stash. From there there is a button that says add to stash. Then you put it some info about the yarn- and many of them can be bought up themselves and give you the details automatically of weight etc. And you can put in how much- and I worked out with a bit of playing around that when I had 85 grams put in .85 and it then tells you have many metres you have (or can use imperial measurements).
It's time consuming but I think it might be helpful. When and if I ever get it all on I will be able to carry my whole stash with me whenever I am out!
I think I mentioned that I put a few things under projects and when I wanted to know what I knitted a cardigan for Elizabeth in it was one I had put into my projects so I was able to find out. And now I might go and add the shawl I started yesterday in while I am thinking about it.

Edit. Added the shawl in and discovered that one option for yarn is from stash. So as the yarn was already in my stash 'all' I needed to do was search my stash.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Very true, and something it took me a very long time to learn!


I still don't like the image I see in shop windows- not so little me bent over my walker!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

marlark said:


> Hello to all. I haven't checked in in a long time due to difficulty with my back and muscles along my entire right sisde which limits my ability to maintain an upright position or to walk or stand for long. This is not a new problem, but has escalated again recently probably due to eratic weather conditions in this area. I no longer volunteer or even go to the senior ctr. I limit all of my external visits except to a doctor occasionally because they leave me exhausted. I went to the Kingdom Hall last Sun. and slept the entire day and a half after due to exhaustion. I miss the contact with you all and hope that all those with illness and pain are relieved. I miss the contact with Lurker as I can't seem to contact hertyhrough skype. since I installed Edge on my computer when we were skyping fairly often before. I tried to call her this am on skype, but the contact quit x3. I feel stupid if kids can make these contacts;why can't I. Not doing much knitting for some time. I have to stop now and rest my legs from sitting. I will try to pick up again tomorrow.


Did you get my PM? Marge?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Loved those Julie. copied them and sent them to my brother.


Thought they were right up his alley!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & Sonja, thanks for the. Morning chukles????
> 
> Margaret, lovely yarn. Hope the physiology can have you back to normal soon.
> 
> ...


Good to get prompt service isn't it? :sm02:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

marlark said:


> Hello to all. I haven't checked in in a long time due to difficulty with my back and muscles along my entire right sisde which limits my ability to maintain an upright position or to walk or stand for long. This is not a new problem, but has escalated again recently probably due to eratic weather conditions in this area. I no longer volunteer or even go to the senior ctr. I limit all of my external visits except to a doctor occasionally because they leave me exhausted. I went to the Kingdom Hall last Sun. and slept the entire day and a half after due to exhaustion. I miss the contact with you all and hope that all those with illness and pain are relieved. I miss the contact with Lurker as I can't seem to contact hertyhrough skype. since I installed Edge on my computer when we were skyping fairly often before. I tried to call her this am on skype, but the contact quit x3. I feel stupid if kids can make these contacts;why can't I. Not doing much knitting for some time. I have to stop now and rest my legs from sitting. I will try to pick up again tomorrow.


It is good to hear from you once again. I do hope you can get some relief from all of the pain.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This funny, with a large dollop of truth, turned up on my FaceBook page today:-


Love it Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Love it Julie.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marlaark, so good to hear from you. Don't feel bad about not figuring out the Skype. Just had 2 professors here trying to install it and use it and they couldn't even get it installed. Not nice to have all the pains you do after all you did for others for years and years. Nice to hear from you via Julie and nice when you feel up to a visit. Big Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

marlark said:


> Hello to all. I haven't checked in in a long time due to difficulty with my back and muscles along my entire right sisde which limits my ability to maintain an upright position or to walk or stand for long. This is not a new problem, but has escalated again recently probably due to eratic weather conditions in this area. I no longer volunteer or even go to the senior ctr. I limit all of my external visits except to a doctor occasionally because they leave me exhausted. I went to the Kingdom Hall last Sun. and slept the entire day and a half after due to exhaustion. I miss the contact with you all and hope that all those with illness and pain are relieved. I miss the contact with Lurker as I can't seem to contact hertyhrough skype. since I installed Edge on my computer when we were skyping fairly often before. I tried to call her this am on skype, but the contact quit x3. I feel stupid if kids can make these contacts;why can't I. Not doing much knitting for some time. I have to stop now and rest my legs from sitting. I will try to pick up again tomorrow.


Good to hear from you Marge. Sorry your health is getting wrose.
As to why kids can do the Skype thing and not you- they were bought up doing it. Elizabeth (my almost 11 month GD) puts out a delicate finger to swipe my phone when she gets near it. Or pushes the red button to turn it off. And this with parents who plan to limit screen time. Some of it of course is just the normal baby investigating but watching her she also seems to have some idea of what she is doing.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, good tip, thank you.
Marge, welcome back.
I'm critter sitting, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 burros. All sweet. Fun. Took Maya to vet as she has been licking her front and back legs and chewing back toenails. Got medicine. Hope it works.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> When you go into Ravelry go to My Notebook, stash. From there there is a button that says add to stash. Then you put it some info about the yarn- and many of them can be bought up themselves and give you the details automatically of weight etc. And you can put in how much- and I worked out with a bit of playing around that when I had 85 grams put in .85 and it then tells you have many metres you have (or can use imperial measurements).
> It's time consuming but I think it might be helpful. When and if I ever get it all on I will be able to carry my whole stash with me whenever I am out!
> I think I mentioned that I put a few things under projects and when I wanted to know what I knitted a cardigan for Elizabeth in it was one I had put into my projects so I was able to find out. And now I might go and add the shawl I started yesterday in while I am thinking about it.
> 
> Edit. Added the shawl in and discovered that one option for yarn is from stash. So as the yarn was already in my stash 'all' I needed to do was search my stash.


I will have to look into this. Never knew how helpful it could be. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still don't like the image I see in shop windows- not so little me bent over my walker!


I hope you can be like that lady in the cartoon and see the beautiful woman you are, but I am truly sorry you have had to suffer so. Hoping and praying that will soon change.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


Cute but not our mischievous Mishka.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> From my friend Ruth in Glasgow (Scotland)
> Advice for those wanting sex. (in older age)
> 
> 1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed.
> ...


Too funny and too true. The one about the Action made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Nannyof6GS (Sep 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From my friend Ruth in Glasgow (Scotland)
> Advice for those wanting sex. (in older age)
> 
> 1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed.
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Never mind I see you got an answer, so I'll make an order this weekend after David gets paid, I wanted some for Christmas gifts anyway and this go to a great cause. :sm24: :sm24:


It started on the 23rd and runs until the 28th or 29th.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

kehinkle said:


> Worked for me, Mary. How long will she have this open for? May see if my DD1 wants to order.
> 
> Kathy


I think it ends this Saturday.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Captured this a few minutes ago. Strange thing is that it is evening and this is the East where we get our sunrise. Almost looks like the sun is behind these clouds but that is not the case. We had hail today but I am very thankful the sun came out. I was sitting watching tv and lazing around as I was plumb tired out and saw these clouds in the top windows and was quite struck by them, enough to actually make me move. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, good tip, thank you.
> Marge, welcome back.
> I'm critter sitting, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 burros. All sweet. Fun. Took Maya to vet as she has been licking her front and back legs and chewing back toenails. Got medicine. Hope it works.


Hope Maya's medicine does the trick. Wow, you've got quite a lot to sit for. I think you will be busy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Saw the physio again today. Confirmed that the cause of the back/hip pain is the same as my Achilles issues earlier this year! Lots of muscle stiffness etc pulling muscles on my left leg the wrong way. So probably a fair bit of work needed to get them strengthened so they do the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday at knitting wound over 1 kilometer of yarn. Had 100gms of 2 ply (laceweight) which was about 1,200meters (1,300 yards). My club yarn for this month. Don't think I will be getting both finished by 15th December. Started the first one today- but as it is a lace shawl in progress photos won't work!
> And when this is done I then intend to do the workshop for which I bought the pattern but it will need to wait.
> I can post the photos of the yarns as I started using the stash part of Ravelry the other day. See if I can at least keep up with adding any new yarn I get though I don't think I will ever get my whole stash there.


Gorgeous yarn. Guess your arms got a real workout. Hope you can get all the muscles working and strengthened and get out of pain. I finally got the yarn ordered for the mermaid tail that Gwen did. It isn't the super bulky but it is bulky. Perhaps if I do the teenager size it will turn out right for my DGD who is 8 and tiny for 8. Hmmm, I guess that will be ok. Better a little big than too small.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme, that is too cute about Mishka shrinking in the hot water. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Oh absolutely not being in the kitchen helped with the it! It really is an easy pattern and fast knit. I decided to leave the end sewn closed because the more I thought about it I also was concerned about the tail being stepped on and causing the child to trip. For someone that would not get in a hurry and think to pull it up so the tail wasn't on the floor it would work but I just couldn't imagine a 4 year old thinking to do that. Either way, I'm happy with it overall. I took my oldest DD out to lunch today and when she was here t the house I showed her the ones for her girls and she said they are going to really love them. About 1/3 of the way on the last one and then on to the shark tail blanket. Hope it goes as smoothly.


Let me know how the shark works up for you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Marge, good to hear from you but sorry your health is so poor.

Daralene, beautiful photo.

We haven't been able to bowl this fall, it's shut down due to the complex getting a new roof & not done yet so the ladies on my bowling team decided to have a get together for lunch today, we all contributed & had a potluck lunch. It was nice to have a good visit. 
We have decided to get together at my house next Tuesday & make cheese. 
We decided we will try to get together once every week or 2 & do something, one of the suggestions was to some kits for "Days for Girls". http://www.daysforgirls.org/whats-in-a-kit

The plumber installed a new pressure tank, emergency shutoff & fixed my leak(I hope)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marge, good to hear from you but sorry your health is so poor.
> 
> Daralene, beautiful photo.
> 
> ...


Yay for the plumber!!! Hope he got that leak fixed.

What fun to still get together and do some interesting things. You will have to show us the cheese you make. What kind will it be? Thinking mozzarella??


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Hello Marge glad to see your message today. Saddened to hear of all the pain you have been going through. Please be gentle with yourself.☺

Bonnie sounds fun having the girls get together. 
After making the cheese you will have to have a wine testing one time and share the cheese????

Did my volunteer hour at the school this morning and we had the third person back today. List was short of things to be done so with three sets of hands we were done in 40 mins instead of an hour???? as a bonus I found out both ladies knit and we talked about a get together and knit.☺

Greg came for lunch today and we are talking about many different things. Gage ended up coming home from school with a nasty headache. So the three of us got to spend a bit of time together before Greg left. 

Jodi rested today and sounded better this afternoon when I called her. I hope she continues to rest as much as she can this week. 

Did get out a pair of needles and some scrubby yarn but haven't knit yet. Might not but I still got it out. That is a start. ☺


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marge, good to hear from you, though sorry for your health troubles.

We had to take the car this morning as it was raining when it was time to leave. Fine on the way back, though I would have liked for it to last all day.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the details Darowil! I can see where it will be time consuming but how helpful too! I'm going to check it out (probably after the holidays). It sure would help me keep track of what I already have and maybe cut down buying more! Again, thank you! I have so much still to learn about using Ravelry features.


darowil said:


> When you go into Ravelry go to My Notebook, stash. From there there is a button that says add to stash. Then you put it some info about the yarn- and many of them can be bought up themselves and give you the details automatically of weight etc. And you can put in how much- and I worked out with a bit of playing around that when I had 85 grams put in .85 and it then tells you have many metres you have (or can use imperial measurements).
> It's time consuming but I think it might be helpful. When and if I ever get it all on I will be able to carry my whole stash with me whenever I am out!
> I think I mentioned that I put a few things under projects and when I wanted to know what I knitted a cardigan for Elizabeth in it was one I had put into my projects so I was able to find out. And now I might go and add the shawl I started yesterday in while I am thinking about it.
> 
> Edit. Added the shawl in and discovered that one option for yarn is from stash. So as the yarn was already in my stash 'all' I needed to do was search my stash.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a beautiful sight out your kitchen window. Very peaceful.


Cashmeregma said:


> Captured this a few minutes ago. Strange thing is that it is evening and this is the East where we get our sunrise. Almost looks like the sun is behind these clouds but that is not the case. We had hail today but I am very thankful the sun came out. I was sitting watching tv and lazing around as I was plumb tired out and saw these clouds in the top windows and was quite struck by them, enough to actually make me move. LOL


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Daralene* I didn't use super bulky...just bulky and held it double strand. The one I just posted with the different tail also was using bulky but only held single strand. It comes in the teen size too so it should do well for your DGD; sizes are toddler, child (4-8 I believe) and teen. If you need a link to the pattern again just let me know. Have fun!


Cashmeregma said:


> Gorgeous yarn. Guess your arms got a real workout. Hope you can get all the muscles working and strengthened and get out of pain. I finally got the yarn ordered for the mermaid tail that Gwen did. It isn't the super bulky but it is bulky. Perhaps if I do the teenager size it will turn out right for my DGD who is 8 and tiny for 8. Hmmm, I guess that will be ok. Better a little big than too small.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I will. Hope to start it this weekend.


pacer said:


> Let me know how the shark works up for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, it keeps me a tad busy as they live about 5 miles up in the hills. But they all live together and it's fun. Loved the pic. Today was a bit busier as I had book club in a.m, then vet appt. p.m. and sangha tonight. Thank heaven antibiotic kicked in and I feel better than I have in months. Think ULAN therapy working well, I just didn't feel good from UTI. Now to copy you and start losing wt. again.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I used to bowl some but not with a regular group. Have done it in a number of years. Last time I did I slipped and fell; painful and mostly embarrassing. That speaks volumes for my bowling skills or lack thereof! LOL Sorry that you and the ladies are going to have to stop for awhile but how nice to come up with something else so you can be together weekly or bi-weekly. I would love to find a group I "clicked" with. I sure miss Marianne and I not being able to get together more often as we used to do. I did meet a nice person when in JoAnn's last week that lives fairly close and we exchanged phone numbers so we could possibly get together. She is a crocheter. Perhaps I can give her a call next week; this week is already spoken for.

Tomorrow I am going with oldest DD to go with her to the courthouse and have her divorce finalized. (her ex does not have to appear since no lawyers involved or community property.) She just wanted someone with her and asked me to go. Afterwards we will go to breakfast and I'll deliver the child mermaid blanket. Friday I'm getting together with the middle DGD. She may be putting the purple back in my hair. We are going to go look at colors. She is definitely a "middle child" and kind of needs a boost in confidence so I'm going to have her help me select some cosmetics and do the hair thing. Goodness knows I haven't worn make-up in years (probably 7 or 8 yrs) so I told her I would need her to help me pick some out. Still don't plan on wearing it much but since she really is talented when it comes to fashion and make-up I'm going to do this in hopes of boosting her up.



gagesmom said:


> Hello Marge glad to see your message today. Saddened to hear of all the pain you have been going through. Please be gentle with yourself.☺
> 
> Bonnie sounds fun having the girls get together.
> After making the cheese you will have to have a wine testing one time and share the cheese????
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like a very good day Melody. Hope you and the ladies can start your own knit group.


gagesmom said:


> Hello Marge glad to see your message today. Saddened to hear of all the pain you have been going through. Please be gentle with yourself.☺
> 
> Bonnie sounds fun having the girls get together.
> After making the cheese you will have to have a wine testing one time and share the cheese????
> ...


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cast on for the scrubby ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> It is good to hear from you once again. I do hope you can get some relief from all of the pain.


From me, too.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, girls' day sounds great. I'd love to do that with my DGDs. I remember my girls "fixing" my hair. LOL It was always wrecked afterward but so worth it. Of course, you won't have quite the same experience with yours!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Yay for the plumber!!! Hope he got that leak fixed.
> 
> What fun to still get together and do some interesting things. You will have to show us the cheese you make. What kind will it be? Thinking mozzarella??


We make something like Boursin, a creamy garlic cheese but will try motzerella soon too, it takes longer


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

pacer said:


> Matthew wanted me to share pictures of what he has been doing.


Gorgeous work Matthew!! Mary please pm me your address Have a box if baby clothes for you.


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Evening,

Took a load to Decatur, IL yesterday from same place I delivered in the am. Sat down there till about 4 pm and asked for an empty move to Chicago. 

Caught up and was going to post a couple pics but phone and iPad aren't cooperating. 

Welcome back, Doogie. Congrats on your graduation. Looking forward to seeing your blanket. 

Healing thoughts to all in pain. Good, Mel, it's a start. Hope things with Greg improve, even if it's just verbal and understanding. Thumbs up to Gage for his advancement in karate. 

Sam, continued healing for you. Hope the doc was able to change your antibiotic. 

Take care,

Kathy


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Didn't make it very big. Might fold in half and sew it up. Just to try it out tomorrow ???? ???? ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kehinkle I'm in on the group hug☺


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope you can be like that lady in the cartoon and see the beautiful woman you are, but I am truly sorry you have had to suffer so. Hoping and praying that will soon change.


I don't respond well to being as over-weight as I am. Doesn't help the bones, either- but I have so little other that is pleasurable -to get to one decent concert would be the best part of two week's food allowance, and I can't starve Ringo for that long.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Too funny and too true. The one about the Action made me laugh out loud.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Captured this a few minutes ago. Strange thing is that it is evening and this is the East where we get our sunrise. Almost looks like the sun is behind these clouds but that is not the case. We had hail today but I am very thankful the sun came out. I was sitting watching tv and lazing around as I was plumb tired out and saw these clouds in the top windows and was quite struck by them, enough to actually make me move. LOL


Great shot!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


 Cute I had a laugh at this one Sonja 
My son would love a stuffy like that one !


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thought I'd post pics of what I've been working on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Saw the physio again today. Confirmed that the cause of the back/hip pain is the same as my Achilles issues earlier this year! Lots of muscle stiffness etc pulling muscles on my left leg the wrong way. So probably a fair bit of work needed to get them strengthened so they do the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday at knitting wound over 1 kilometer of yarn. Had 100gms of 2 ply (laceweight) which was about 1,200meters (1,300 yards). My club yarn for this month. Don't think I will be getting both finished by 15th December. Started the first one today- but as it is a lace shawl in progress photos won't work!
> And when this is done I then intend to do the workshop for which I bought the pattern but it will need to wait.
> I can post the photos of the yarns as I started using the stash part of Ravelry the other day. See if I can at least keep up with adding any new yarn I get though I don't think I will ever get my whole stash there.


Lovely yarn, that's a lot of winding. 
That's going to be a quite a bit of physio but hopefully they'll be able to get you all straightened out and loosened up.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


 :sm23: 
Glad she only shrunk and didn't felt. LOL!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> From my friend Ruth in Glasgow (Scotland)
> Advice for those wanting sex. (in older age)
> 
> 1. Wear your glasses to make sure your partner is actually in the bed.
> ...


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought this one worthy of posting, also from Ruth, but embedded with too many photos/cartoons to try and post the whole thing.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

marlark said:


> Hello to all. I haven't checked in in a long time due to difficulty with my back and muscles along my entire right sisde which limits my ability to maintain an upright position or to walk or stand for long. This is not a new problem, but has escalated again recently probably due to eratic weather conditions in this area. I no longer volunteer or even go to the senior ctr. I limit all of my external visits except to a doctor occasionally because they leave me exhausted. I went to the Kingdom Hall last Sun. and slept the entire day and a half after due to exhaustion. I miss the contact with you all and hope that all those with illness and pain are relieved. I miss the contact with Lurker as I can't seem to contact hertyhrough skype. since I installed Edge on my computer when we were skyping fairly often before. I tried to call her this am on skype, but the contact quit x3. I feel stupid if kids can make these contacts;why can't I. Not doing much knitting for some time. I have to stop now and rest my legs from sitting. I will try to pick up again tomorrow.


Hi Marge, so good to hear from you, so sorry that you are having so many issues with health, not being able to sit and stand makes things very difficult I can imagine. 
Also so sorry you are having problems with Skype, don't feel stupid, I couldn't even get my printer to work earlier, computer programs and such can be a real pain in the patootie. 
Hoping that you are able to visit a bit again soon. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, good tip, thank you.
> Marge, welcome back.
> I'm critter sitting, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 burros. All sweet. Fun. Took Maya to vet as she has been licking her front and back legs and chewing back toenails. Got medicine. Hope it works.


You are sitting quite a group of critters to be sure. Burros are fun. 
I hope that the meds work on Maya, chewing herself is not good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> It started on the 23rd and runs until the 28th or 29th.


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Captured this a few minutes ago. Strange thing is that it is evening and this is the East where we get our sunrise. Almost looks like the sun is behind these clouds but that is not the case. We had hail today but I am very thankful the sun came out. I was sitting watching tv and lazing around as I was plumb tired out and saw these clouds in the top windows and was quite struck by them, enough to actually make me move. LOL


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marge, good to hear from you but sorry your health is so poor.
> 
> Daralene, beautiful photo.
> 
> ...


lol! I found my aunts bowling bag today, she brought from Alaska with her, it had her bowling shoes, glove, and ball in there. We don't have a bowling alley. Meeting every week or two is a great plan. 
Great that the plumber finally got there and got everything done you needed before deep winter.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to bowl some but not with a regular group. Have done it in a number of years. Last time I did I slipped and fell; painful and mostly embarrassing. That speaks volumes for my bowling skills or lack thereof! LOL Sorry that you and the ladies are going to have to stop for awhile but how nice to come up with something else so you can be together weekly or bi-weekly. I would love to find a group I "clicked" with. I sure miss Marianne and I not being able to get together more often as we used to do. I did meet a nice person when in JoAnn's last week that lives fairly close and we exchanged phone numbers so we could possibly get together. She is a crocheter. Perhaps I can give her a call next week; this week is already spoken for.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going with oldest DD to go with her to the courthouse and have her divorce finalized. (her ex does not have to appear since no lawyers involved or community property.) She just wanted someone with her and asked me to go. Afterwards we will go to breakfast and I'll deliver the child mermaid blanket. Friday I'm getting together with the middle DGD. She may be putting the purple back in my hair. We are going to go look at colors. She is definitely a "middle child" and kind of needs a boost in confidence so I'm going to have her help me select some cosmetics and do the hair thing. Goodness knows I haven't worn make-up in years (probably 7 or 8 yrs) so I told her I would need her to help me pick some out. Still don't plan on wearing it much but since she really is talented when it comes to fashion and make-up I'm going to do this in hopes of boosting her up.


It's nice that your DD asked you to go with her, it'll be good mother daughter time. 
The lady getting the blanket will be overjoyed. 
It's wonderful that you are doing this with your DGD, it will be great for both of you, and i bet she loves doing your hair for you, gives you both a creative outlet. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Cast on for the scrubby ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺


Fantastic! That's a start. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kehinkle said:


> Evening,
> 
> Took a load to Decatur, IL yesterday from same place I delivered in the am. Sat down there till about 4 pm and asked for an empty move to Chicago.
> 
> ...


{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't make it very big. Might fold in half and sew it up. Just to try it out tomorrow ???? ???? ????


It looks great though and out to do a great job scrubbing. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, very pretty socks.

Kathy, thanks for the hug, I'm in????

Gwen, it's good you can go with DD tomorrow &I I'm sure your GD will have a great time doing your hair & makeup.

I spent this evening working in my cross stitch, the end is in sight, thank goodness, time for a break from that. GS keeps telling me he sure likes that picture so maybe I will get stupid after Christmas & start one for him????. I've made a picture for GD but not gifted it yet so probably should do one for him too, maybe for Christmas next year.
I had planned to do some neat pies this morning but due to the plumber I had no water so I started a table runner, sewing is done but needs to be quilted yet, then I'll post a picture. It went together quite quickly & easily so I think I will do several more as gifts.

Tomorrow we are off to North Battleford to get the results if DH gastroscopy, the surgeon has been on holidays for 2 weeks but I'm hoping if there was much wrong we would have been told to get there before the vacation


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We make something like Boursin, a creamy garlic cheese but will try motzerella soon too, it takes longer


I've been reading a book called Salt Creek. It is a fiction but set in 1856 (I think! which is less than 20 years after South Australia was officially settled). Slat Creek is not far from the town David grew up on which was why I picked it up. The family moved to the area and the father decided it was time to make cheese- so they did starting from the very beginning by separating a calf from it's mother so they could get the rennet to get the cheese to set. Is set the right word for cheese? Only one of the cows stomachs has rennet. Decided to check that that fact which was correct (the 4th one) but found out that only in calves-so I guess it is involved in digesting milk- which come to think of it makes sense.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Didn't make it very big. Might fold in half and sew it up. Just to try it out tomorrow ???? ???? ????


But it's knitting. So that is good


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23:
> Glad she only shrunk and didn't felt. LOL!


Thats becuase she wasn't agitated- just over heated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post pics of what I've been working on.


They look good, KayeJo!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> Cute but not our mischievous Mishka.


She was definitly mischevious yesterday but in a sort of good way , she made my husband laugh as she she started running and spinning round the room ( she is way to big to do this in our living room ) up on the couch and down again . I opened the doors to the garden and she did laps round the garden then in and round the room and out again how she kept her footing when the rug kept moving was amazing . Wish she would share her energy .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She was definitly mischevious yesterday but in a sort of good way , she made my husband laugh as she she started running and spinning round the room ( she is way to big to do this in our living room ) up on the couch and down again . I opened the doors to the garden and she did laps round the garden then in and round the room and out again how she kept her footing when the rug kept moving was amazing . Wish she would share her energy .


Could do with some of that energy myself!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Captured this a few minutes ago. Strange thing is that it is evening and this is the East where we get our sunrise. Almost looks like the sun is behind these clouds but that is not the case. We had hail today but I am very thankful the sun came out. I was sitting watching tv and lazing around as I was plumb tired out and saw these clouds in the top windows and was quite struck by them, enough to actually make me move. LOL


Beautiful picture Daralene . I love looking at the skies . It's amazing what goes on up there .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marge, good to hear from you but sorry your health is so poor.
> 
> Daralene, beautiful photo.
> 
> ...


Glad the plumber finally turned up and got everything done and hopefully no leak 
Look forward to hearing about how the cheese making goes hope it's not some kind of smelly cheese ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to bowl some but not with a regular group. Have done it in a number of years. Last time I did I slipped and fell; painful and mostly embarrassing. That speaks volumes for my bowling skills or lack thereof! LOL Sorry that you and the ladies are going to have to stop for awhile but how nice to come up with something else so you can be together weekly or bi-weekly. I would love to find a group I "clicked" with. I sure miss Marianne and I not being able to get together more often as we used to do. I did meet a nice person when in JoAnn's last week that lives fairly close and we exchanged phone numbers so we could possibly get together. She is a crocheter. Perhaps I can give her a call next week; this week is already spoken for.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going with oldest DD to go with her to the courthouse and have her divorce finalized. (her ex does not have to appear since no lawyers involved or community property.) She just wanted someone with her and asked me to go. Afterwards we will go to breakfast and I'll deliver the child mermaid blanket. Friday I'm getting together with the middle DGD. She may be putting the purple back in my hair. We are going to go look at colors. She is definitely a "middle child" and kind of needs a boost in confidence so I'm going to have her help me select some cosmetics and do the hair thing. Goodness knows I haven't worn make-up in years (probably 7 or 8 yrs) so I told her I would need her to help me pick some out. Still don't plan on wearing it much but since she really is talented when it comes to fashion and make-up I'm going to do this in hopes of boosting her up.


Hope your daughter and family are ok Gwen . Good she has you with her for support 
Will be nice if you do meet up with the lady from Joanns and you become firm friends 
And I hope you have a wonderful time with your middle granddaughter . Will look forward to a picture of glamorous Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Cast on for the scrubby ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺


Good for you Mel . Hopefully we will start to see more knitting again


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still don't like the image I see in shop windows- not so little me bent over my walker!


The image I see is my mum!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


Ha ha ha, made me laugh Sonja! Thanks. So cute. :sm02: :sm11:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been reading a book called Salt Creek. It is a fiction but set in 1856 (I think! which is less than 20 years after South Australia was officially settled). Slat Creek is not far from the town David grew up on which was why I picked it up. The family moved to the area and the father decided it was time to make cheese- so they did starting from the very beginning by separating a calf from it's mother so they could get the rennet to get the cheese to set. Is set the right word for cheese? Only one of the cows stomachs has rennet. Decided to check that that fact which was correct (the 4th one) but found out that only in calves-so I guess it is involved in digesting milk- which come to think of it makes sense.


I didn't know until the class where rennet came from. Apparently discovered by middle eastern people who used cows stomachs to transport milk in ancient times.
Sounds like n interesting book.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:



> I thought this one worthy of posting, also from Ruth, but embedded with too many photos/cartoons to try and post the whole thing.


 :sm24: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie & Sonja, thanks for the. Morning chukles????
> 
> Margaret, lovely yarn. Hope the physiology can have you back to normal soon.
> 
> ...


Oh golly that is cold and miserable. I wish I could share some sunshine but we are only getting little bits and pieces of it. Jeepers the plumber took his time!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Good to hear from you, Marge. I'm sorry that your health problems seem to be escalating, it can't be easy dealing with this on your own. {{{hugs}}}


From me too and I hope you can get the Skype problem sorted. Take care.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The image I see is my mum!


Me too (mine that is not yours!)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't know until the class where rennet came from. Apparently discovered by middle eastern people who used cows stomachs to transport milk in ancient times.
> Sounds like n interesting book.


As I wrote it I wondered how on earth they ever worked it out. Especially the one stomach only. What made someone add the contents of the 4th stomach to some milk?


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She was definitly mischevious yesterday but in a sort of good way , she made my husband laugh as she she started running and spinning round the room ( she is way to big to do this in our living room ) up on the couch and down again . I opened the doors to the garden and she did laps round the garden then in and round the room and out again how she kept her footing when the rug kept moving was amazing . Wish she would share her energy .


Our Tarqui(Golden retriever) used to do that regularly and we called it his "daft half hour!"


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've been reading a book called Salt Creek. It is a fiction but set in 1856 (I think! which is less than 20 years after South Australia was officially settled). Slat Creek is not far from the town David grew up on which was why I picked it up. The family moved to the area and the father decided it was time to make cheese- so they did starting from the very beginning by separating a calf from it's mother so they could get the rennet to get the cheese to set. Is set the right word for cheese? Only one of the cows stomachs has rennet. Decided to check that that fact which was correct (the 4th one) but found out that only in calves-so I guess it is involved in digesting milk- which come to think of it makes sense.


Hope the results aren't anything too significant- but as you say anything really nasty they would have done something about either before he went away or got someone else to see him.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Working from different ends here- not a good way to get everything read- or to avoid reading it all 2 or 3 times!

Gwen hope tomorrow is too hard on DD or on you. At least you are close enough to be able to be there to support her.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I still don't like the image I see in shop windows- not so little me bent over my walker!


You wont know yourself one that hip gets replaced. Hang in there Julie. :sm17:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> The image I see is my mum!


I tend to see my Dad in me!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I wrote it I wondered how on earth they ever worked it out. Especially the one stomach only. What made someone add the contents of the 4th stomach to some milk?


This is triggering a distant memory of how they think yoghurt may have first been made. Milk transported in a stomach as a ready-made bag, on horse back.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> You wont know yourself one that hip gets replaced. Hang in there Julie. :sm17:


Thanks Cathy- it certainly can't go ahead till next year- I've checked with the kennels and they will not have room for Ringo till after January.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't respond well to being as over-weight as I am. Doesn't help the bones, either- but I have so little other that is pleasurable -to get to one decent concert would be the best part of two week's food allowance, and I can't starve Ringo for that long.


It's a visit home I would really like . I've just been told that my sister is quite poorly .miss my family


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a visit home I would really like . I've just been told that my sister is quite poorly .miss my family


A problem with living away from them. Any chance you can get back to see her?

Did you see this third cartoon down in todays digest Sonya? Is this what you did with Mishka?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post pics of what I've been working on.


They are gorgeous Kaye . Love the colour ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> A problem with living away from them. Any chance you can get back to see her?
> 
> Did you see this third cartoon down in todays digest Sonya? Is this what you did with Mishka?


No chance even if I had the money as it would mean leaving husband behind . Would have to think that through in the future . 
Haven't been on today's digest yet will go take a look


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wish you could teach me how to make cheese.


Bonnie7591 said:


> We make something like Boursin, a creamy garlic cheese but will try motzerella soon too, it takes longer


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice! Love the yarn. Also like the "big toe"; reminds me of the Japanese socks I have from the 1940s when my parents and siblings lived there.


Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post pics of what I've been working on.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sassafras* meant to ask is Maya's licking and biting herself an aniety issue?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I must have missed something *Bonnie*; what kind of picture are you making? Can't wait to see the quilted table runner. Also, did Kimber make it home? If so how is she?



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, very pretty socks.
> 
> Kathy, thanks for the hug, I'm in????
> 
> ...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Marge glad to see your message today. Saddened to hear of all the pain you have been going through. Please be gentle with yourself.☺
> 
> Bonnie sounds fun having the girls get together.
> After making the cheese you will have to have a wine testing one time and share the cheese????
> ...


Good work with the volunteering, it sounds like it is doing you good. I am glad you and Greg are at least communicating. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No chance even if I had the money as it would mean leaving husband behind . Would have to think that through in the future .
> Haven't been on today's digest yet will go take a look


Suspected that would be the case re your DH. Could your second son help out?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear your sister isn't well. I know it certainly isn't the same but could you skype with your family? At least then you would be able to see them.



Swedenme said:


> It's a visit home I would really like . I've just been told that my sister is quite poorly .miss my family


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Kehinkle I'm in on the group hug☺


Count me in!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> It's a visit home I would really like . I've just been told that my sister is quite poorly .miss my family


Very sorry to hear that. I hope you're able to visit her.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

8:15 am here and the sun is bright as it rises up from behind the school. 

Got Gage sleeping in his own bed again last night???????????????????? but I fell asleep in there with him. Woke up at midnight and climbed into my own bed. 

My counselor appointment is today at 1pm. Looking forward to that and seeing Nadia. I always feel better when I leave. 

Need to search for Gages Halloween costume today as they are allowed to wear costumes to karate tomorrow night. 

Sonja sorry to hear of your sister being unwell????

Daralene meant to comment on the beautiful clouds.☺

Sassafras happy to hear you are feeling better and having fun with the critters. Hope May's meds help. Deuce was doing that too and it was definitely nerves/anxiety.

Got to go as I need to get Gage to get dressed or he will go to school in his underwear????????????????????

Check in later.????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a visit home I would really like . I've just been told that my sister is quite poorly .miss my family


I'm sorry your sister isn't well, hope you get to visit her soon. You sure don't need another trouble

Edit, I see you can't go see her, maybe your boys could stay with you DH while you. Had a short visit? Or as Gwen suggested, Skype would be better than nothing.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I must have missed something *Bonnie*; what kind of picture are you making? Can't wait to see the quilted table runner. Also, did Kimber make it home? If so how is she?


Gwen, Kimber is home, she seems quieter than when she left but otherwise fine.

The picture I'm doing is cross stitch, 3 lab puppies with a boot, one yellow, one black,one chocolate. I'm doing it for DS2 for Christmas

Hopefully finish the table runner tomorrow & I'll post a picture.

I'll post the instructions for the cheese later tonight, we are about to leave.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> *Sassafras* meant to ask is Maya's licking and biting herself an aniety issue?


If not that, DH cousins dog was doing that, & after months of trying to find the trouble, my DH said give him a shot of Ivemec, he's got mange, they pooh poohed the idea as the dog stayed mostly in the house but in the end tried it & that was the problem. He caught the parasite probably from a fox or coyote that had been in the yard, it's the same thing that causes scabies in people.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sorry to hear your sister isn't well. I know it certainly isn't the same but could you skype with your family? At least then you would be able to see them.


That's a good idea, I still have to try that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a visit home I would really like . I've just been told that my sister is quite poorly .miss my family


so sorry to hear about your sister. I'm sure being together would bring comfort to both of you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good night everyone, it was a long day of packing and carrying at my Aunts house, I don't even want to know how many trips I made down and up and basement stairs, I'm hoping we can get it finished tomorrow or Thursday. 
Sweet dreams.

Edit: To funny, I posted this last night just as the laptop was dying, I guess it waited til I brought it on line this morning, to go through. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a visit home I would really like . I've just been told that my sister is quite poorly .miss my family


I am sure you do, Sonja. Any chance you could head over to see her/them?

Edit- I see that would be problematic.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats becuase she wasn't agitated- just over heated.


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They look good, KayeJo!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> She was definitly mischevious yesterday but in a sort of good way , she made my husband laugh as she she started running and spinning round the room ( she is way to big to do this in our living room ) up on the couch and down again . I opened the doors to the garden and she did laps round the garden then in and round the room and out again how she kept her footing when the rug kept moving was amazing . Wish she would share her energy .


LOL! It's amazing how they can do that, Buster spins in the middle of the living room throw rug while Gizmo does laps around the room, it is funny as heck to watch, you should have gotten a video. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post pics of what I've been working on.


That is beautiful. Is it a toe sock? I'm seeing separation at the bottom.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> She was definitly mischevious yesterday but in a sort of good way , she made my husband laugh as she she started running and spinning round the room ( she is way to big to do this in our living room ) up on the couch and down again . I opened the doors to the garden and she did laps round the garden then in and round the room and out again how she kept her footing when the rug kept moving was amazing . Wish she would share her energy .


Must be because of that bath you gave her. LOL. Wish I could have seen it. It sounds hysterical.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Cathy- it certainly can't go ahead till next year- I've checked with the kennels and they will not have room for Ringo till after January.


It's too bad you have to wait, hopefully the time between now and then won't be too terribly painful, and will go by fast for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's a visit home I would really like . I've just been told that my sister is quite poorly .miss my family


I wish you were able to go, it would probably be a very good visit for both of you, keeping fingers crossed that maybe you'll be able to make a quick trip, but I imagine that you can't leave your DH for too long at a time, with his health. 
HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are gorgeous Kaye . Love the colour ????


Thank you, they are both a lot of fun to make, the top pair is using two colors, a stranded and a solid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Nice! Love the yarn. Also like the "big toe"; reminds me of the Japanese socks I have from the 1940s when my parents and siblings lived there.


Thank you, the one with the toe is for Carly's mom, she lives in flip flops. lol The top sock is using Nordic Mart Fabel, the other is I think but can't say for sure, either Opal or Austmann's both from my LYS.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> That is beautiful. Is it a toe sock? I'm seeing separation at the bottom.


Yes, it's for Carly's mom to wear them with her flip flops this winter. lol


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone, Good Morning all, or whatever applies to you. My goodness, almost noon and I'm just getting going. Been up for a while but soaked in the tub to get my joints moving.

Swedenme, so sorry to hear your sister is unwell. Do they know what is wrong?

Gwen, glad you can be with your DD when she really needs you and how lovely that you thought of ways to boost her confidence. I know it takes a lot of strength to get through these days. Have you heard from Marianne? Hope she is well and sorry you can't get together as much. Is it because she is too sick or just the distance and you haven't felt up to it?

Mel, love the scrubby. I've been wanting to do those myself and for myself and as gifts. They really are so useful. A nice first project to get you knitting again. Hope the visit to the counselor went well.

I've a lot to do today so need to get this creaky body moving. Want to straighten up and get some knitting done on my October mittens. Only have the cuff done on one and 2 rows of the mitten. Got the pattern set up for Knitcompanion. I got the one where I could place markers. I still need to watch the rest of the tutorial. Hope you get feeling better soon.

Thanks to all who enjoyed the view from my kitchen window. It reminds me of the power of our Creator and the beauty all around us. Also, thank you for the encouragement on the diet. I am back up this morning but not fretting at all. I know the body varies and I can't help but come down slowly but surely. The thing that amazed me is that I maintained within 5 lbs., during the time we did all that traveling, and I'm telling you, I did not diet at all. I probably did watch the carbs a little, but had pasta in Italy, of course.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, it's for Carly's mom to wear them with her flip flops this winter. lol


Fantastic.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, the one with the toe is for Carly's mom, she lives in flip flops. lol The top sock is using Nordic Mart Fabel, the other is I think but can't say for sure, either Opal or Austmann's both from my LYS.


Gorgeous yarn for sure and lovely knitting.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Me too (mine that is not yours!)


And me(mine not yours)!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> As I wrote it I wondered how on earth they ever worked it out. Especially the one stomach only. What made someone add the contents of the 4th stomach to some milk?


Trial and error?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

marlark said:


> Hello to all. I haven't checked in in a long time due to difficulty with my back and muscles along my entire right sisde which limits my ability to maintain an upright position or to walk or stand for long. This is not a new problem, but has escalated again recently probably due to eratic weather conditions in this area. I no longer volunteer or even go to the senior ctr. I limit all of my external visits except to a doctor occasionally because they leave me exhausted. I went to the Kingdom Hall last Sun. and slept the entire day and a half after due to exhaustion. I miss the contact with you all and hope that all those with illness and pain are relieved. I miss the contact with Lurker as I can't seem to contact hertyhrough skype. since I installed Edge on my computer when we were skyping fairly often before. I tried to call her this am on skype, but the contact quit x3. I feel stupid if kids can make these contacts;why can't I. Not doing much knitting for some time. I have to stop now and rest my legs from sitting. I will try to pick up again tomorrow.


Welcome back, Marge. So sorry to read that your back problems have worsened.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> 8:15 am here and the sun is bright as it rises up from behind the school.
> 
> Got Gage sleeping in his own bed again last night???????????????????? but I fell asleep in there with him. Woke up at midnight and climbed into my own bed.
> 
> ...


You sound so much brighter Mel. Well done you. Hope the chat with your counsellor goes well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Captured this a few minutes ago. Strange thing is that it is evening and this is the East where we get our sunrise. Almost looks like the sun is behind these clouds but that is not the case. We had hail today but I am very thankful the sun came out. I was sitting watching tv and lazing around as I was plumb tired out and saw these clouds in the top windows and was quite struck by them, enough to actually make me move. LOL


A beautiful picture.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Marge, good to hear from you but sorry your health is so poor.
> 
> Daralene, beautiful photo.
> 
> ...


Great idea to make kits. Enjoy your get together with your bowling friends. Glad you got the leak fixed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Hello Marge glad to see your message today. Saddened to hear of all the pain you have been going through. Please be gentle with yourself.☺
> 
> Bonnie sounds fun having the girls get together.
> After making the cheese you will have to have a wine testing one time and share the cheese????
> ...


I think the volunteer hour is very good for you. Were you expecting Greg, or was it a surprise visit? Glad Jodi sounds better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I used to bowl some but not with a regular group. Have done it in a number of years. Last time I did I slipped and fell; painful and mostly embarrassing. That speaks volumes for my bowling skills or lack thereof! LOL Sorry that you and the ladies are going to have to stop for awhile but how nice to come up with something else so you can be together weekly or bi-weekly. I would love to find a group I "clicked" with. I sure miss Marianne and I not being able to get together more often as we used to do. I did meet a nice person when in JoAnn's last week that lives fairly close and we exchanged phone numbers so we could possibly get together. She is a crocheter. Perhaps I can give her a call next week; this week is already spoken for.
> 
> Tomorrow I am going with oldest DD to go with her to the courthouse and have her divorce finalized. (her ex does not have to appear since no lawyers involved or community property.) She just wanted someone with her and asked me to go. Afterwards we will go to breakfast and I'll deliver the child mermaid blanket. Friday I'm getting together with the middle DGD. She may be putting the purple back in my hair. We are going to go look at colors. She is definitely a "middle child" and kind of needs a boost in confidence so I'm going to have her help me select some cosmetics and do the hair thing. Goodness knows I haven't worn make-up in years (probably 7 or 8 yrs) so I told her I would need her to help me pick some out. Still don't plan on wearing it much but since she really is talented when it comes to fashion and make-up I'm going to do this in hopes of boosting her up.


So glad you can be there for your DD. She needs your support. Enjoy your breakfast out. How nice that your DGD is taking you out for cosmetics. Have a great day out.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I wish you were able to go, it would probably be a very good visit.
> HUGS!


I too hope you'll be able go, but if not, is there a way you could skype with her?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Cast on for the scrubby ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺


Hooray - you've picked up the needles again. :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We make something like Boursin, a creamy garlic cheese but will try motzerella soon too, it takes longer


Oh, I love Boursin.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post pics of what I've been working on.


Very nice - I like the colours.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, love the socks. The burros are fun. They do their burro noises as soon as I arrive and keep it up til I feed them. Med not working yet on Maya but I think I may get bitter apple spray to stop her. She has an antibiotic pill, a steroid spray and cleansing wipes also.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

My visit to the Opthalmologist went well. He told me that we had caught the trouble in time and the pictures showed much improvement. That being said, he wants to see me in a month's time to make sure there's no deterioration. He said in some cases, the wet macular degeneration migrates to the other eye but hasn't in my case, so that's great. I'm happy. Off to take Candy for a walk.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I think you are right about Maya. It may well be an OCD, anxiety issue. She was the runt of the litter and bottle fed and has issues. But just in case I wanted to make sure it wasn't physical. Hugs for your DD. Divorce is hard to go through.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Daralene* re: I spoke to Marianne today and usually do at least once a week. The past 6 months or so have been very hard on her between her oldest son's illness, her mom's health, her own health, etc. The issues with her heart have not only taken a physica toll but the extreme restriction on her activities has been mentally hard on her. We have vowed to talk more. Our visits in person have been curtailed mainly due to her and her mom's health but also on my health some. It will get better.


Cashmeregma said:


> Hello Everyone, Good Morning all, or whatever applies to you. My goodness, almost noon and I'm just getting going. Been up for a while but soaked in the tub to get my joints moving.
> 
> Swedenme, so sorry to hear your sister is unwell. Do they know what is wrong?
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, thank you. Hope you find fun costume for Gage.
Bonnie, thank you. Vet said it wasn't mange. 
Sonja, praying you are able to visit your DS. It would be so good for both of you.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, I love Boursin.


So glad your appnt. went well.

Liz, have you ever made it? It's so easy. 8 oz. cream cheese or Neufchâtel, 2T. Softened butter, salt, grated garlic and then fresh herbs--parsley, basil and chives. The amounts are up to you The only down side is using up the leftover herbs! I love Boursin on a baked potato.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Such wonderful news in regard to your eye! I am so happy that this has turned out positively for you. I truly was worried about your sight.



budasha said:


> My visit to the Opthalmologist went well. He told me that we had caught the trouble in time and the pictures showed much improvement. That being said, he wants to see me in a month's time to make sure there's no deterioration. He said in some cases, the wet macular degeneration migrates to the other eye but hasn't in my case, so that's great. I'm happy. Off to take Candy for a walk.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The reason I asked if it was anxiety related is because we have some chew for Sydney that I also give to our aging chihuahua Truman that calms them down. They are prescription from the vet and really help. I don't use them often but they do help.



sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, I think you are right about Maya. It may well be an OCD, anxiety issue. She was the runt of the litter and bottle fed and has issues. But just in case I wanted to make sure it wasn't physical. Hugs for your DD. Divorce is hard to go through.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad eye doing good.
Gwen, I know you'll have fun with DGD and makeup. I don't wear makeup much either. Do try to wear to Sunday meeting. But have been known to just dab on lipstick.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's too bad you have to wait, hopefully the time between now and then won't be too terribly painful, and will go by fast for you.


Thanks KayeJo! It means I am moving very slowly, because of the pain- but it does seem easier as the weather warms up- at least we are seeing more of the sun!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I too hope you'll be able go, but if not, is there a way you could skype with her?


We do Skype not as often as I would like as she has a very large family that keeps her busy but we text all the time . I think she has not been skyping recently because she has been really poorly and not wanting me to worry


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

machriste said:


> So glad your appnt. went well.
> 
> Liz, have you ever made it? It's so easy. 8 oz. cream cheese or Neufchâtel, 2T. Softened butter, salt, grated garlic and then fresh herbs--parsley, basil and chives. The amounts are up to you The only down side is using up the leftover herbs! I love Boursin on a baked potato.


I like the idea of making Boursin. I'll have to try it, like you I love it on a baked potato. Have you ever tried slicing a chicken breast, not quite all the way through and spreading Boursin over the two inside surfaces then secure it back together with a cocktail stick and bake in the oven. Mmmmm.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

budasha said:


> My visit to the Opthalmologist went well. He told me that we had caught the trouble in time and the pictures showed much improvement. That being said, he wants to see me in a month's time to make sure there's no deterioration. He said in some cases, the wet macular degeneration migrates to the other eye but hasn't in my case, so that's great. I'm happy. Off to take Candy for a walk.


That is very good news Liz . Hope you enjoyed your walk with Candy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

angelam said:


> I like the idea of making Boursin. I'll have to try it, like you I love it on a baked potato. Have you ever tried slicing a chicken breast, not quite all the way through and spreading Boursin over the two inside surfaces then secure it back together with a cocktail stick and bake in the oven. Mmmmm.


Chicken with Boursin sounds delicious! I make a chicken breast stuffed with ham and cheese. It's breaded, browned in butter and then finished in the oven. That's not too bad either.

This week we had an excess of plums in the pantry to I made some plum chutney. Last night I topped a baked potato with cheddar and put a bit of chutney on top. I think I'm a foodie!!!!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Finally getting to catch up! So much going on for so many!
Sam do hope you're feeling better and that you get some strength back.
Mary HAPPY BIRTHDAY! HOPE YOU HAD A TERRIFIC DAY! Matthew's talents are fantastic!
Sonja loved the outfit (such a beautiful red) and sorry to read about your sister.
Gwen loved the latest mermaid tail. Enjoy your day of "beauty". Nice to be pampered!
Daralene loved the mittens and latest are such a pretty color! Loved the pic of you and yours sisters and also the view from your window at such a pretty sky.
Julie how's the gansey coming along? Do hope your pain will ease once weather warms up.
Melody happy to hear you're sleeping better and to see something on your needles. Do hope Gage feels better too! So great the other ladies knit and a get together would be super!
Budasha very happy to hear your eye is doing so much better!
So many lovely picks of delicious looking meals, crafts, family and mini Mishka (LOL).
Prayers for all and huge hugs too!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Our Tarqui(Golden retriever) used to do that regularly and we called it his "daft half hour!"


We call it her daft half hour too . :sm02:


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

I'm having a very lazy evening in front of the TV watching Great British Bake Off final. Now I think an early night to bed for once. I'm pooped. Went on a beautiful walk this morning - listed as. five and a half miles but more like six and a half. Out in the Chiltern Hills, gorgeous scenery but a lot of steep hills so my knees are telling me to rest now! Night all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We do Skype not as often as I would like as she has a very large family that keeps her busy but we text all the time . I think she has not been skyping recently because she has been really poorly and not wanting me to worry


My sons MIL uses What's App to talk with her sister in Manchester almost every day, maybe you could use that too
I can understand her not wanting to worry you with all the troubles you've had recently. Is she much older than you? Seems I remember you're the youngest


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> I like the idea of making Boursin. I'll have to try it, like you I love it on a baked potato. Have you ever tried slicing a chicken breast, not quite all the way through and spreading Boursin over the two inside surfaces then secure it back together with a cocktail stick and bake in the oven. Mmmmm.


I have to try that, sounds delicious


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Chicken with Boursin sounds delicious! I make a chicken breast stuffed with ham and cheese. It's breaded, browned in butter and then finished in the oven. That's not too bad either.
> 
> This week we had an excess of plums in the pantry to I made some plum chutney. Last night I topped a baked potato with cheddar and put a bit of chutney on top. I think I'm a foodie!!!!


All this talk of lovely chicken and Boursin has made me hungry now and it's bedtime here so nit a good time to be thinking of food . hope I don't try and eat a pillow in the middle of the night thinking its chicken :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> We call it her daft half hour too . :sm02:


I think my GKs have that after supper every night, not sure why but they seem to get terribly wound up then regardless of what they've eaten.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We just got home from Battleford. DH has a hiatus hernia & just has to continue on the Nexium & eat smaller meals. So far that seems to be working
For some weird reason I didn't sleep so I'm really ready for a nap right now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My sins MIL uses What's App to talk with her sister in Manchester almost every day, maybe you could use that too
> I can understand her not wanting to worry you with all the troubles you've had recently. Is she much older than you? Seems I remember you're the youngest


What's app is what I use all the time to connect with my family . Sister is 12 years older than me and is having problems with blood clots in legs and difficulty breathing , I know she had problems with blood clots and got very bad problems with her viens in legs each time she got pregnant . She has had a few operations on her legs over the years


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home from Battleford. DH has a hiatus hernia & just has to continue on the Nexium & eat smaller meals. So far that seems to be working
> For some weird reason I didn't sleep so I'm really ready for a nap right now


Hope it continues to work Bonnie . 
Will you go back to minding Kimber when son works ?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> I'm having a very lazy evening in front of the TV watching Great British Bake Off final. Now I think an early night to bed for once. I'm pooped. Went on a beautiful walk this morning - listed as. five and a half miles but more like six and a half. Out in the Chiltern Hills, gorgeous scenery but a lot of steep hills so my knees are telling me to rest now! Night all.


Goodnight . Hopefully you will have a goodnights sleep after all that exercise


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Saw the counselor today and went well. Will see her again in another 2 weeks. She said oh my what a difference from the last time you were here. getting sleep has definitely been a bonus and the upped dosage of meds has truly helped me as well. 

I only found Gages mask not the costume part????

Did get some decorating done for Halloween ???? ???? ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> I think the volunteer hour is very good for you. Were you expecting Greg, or was it a surprise visit? Glad Jodi sounds better.


I am liking the volunteer hour. Nice ladies I am working with☺

I did invite Greg for lunch on Tuesday and happy he showed up ????

Jodi is feeling better but I think she should rest still. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marge - i am so sorry your problems have not lessened but increased. living alone makes them even more difficult to deal with. --- sam



marlark said:


> Hello to all. I haven't checked in in a long time due to difficulty with my back and muscles along my entire right sisde which limits my ability to maintain an upright position or to walk or stand for long. This is not a new problem, but has escalated again recently probably due to eratic weather conditions in this area. I no longer volunteer or even go to the senior ctr. I limit all of my external visits except to a doctor occasionally because they leave me exhausted. I went to the Kingdom Hall last Sun. and slept the entire day and a half after due to exhaustion. I miss the contact with you all and hope that all those with illness and pain are relieved. I miss the contact with Lurker as I can't seem to contact hertyhrough skype. since I installed Edge on my computer when we were skyping fairly often before. I tried to call her this am on skype, but the contact quit x3. I feel stupid if kids can make these contacts;why can't I. Not doing much knitting for some time. I have to stop now and rest my legs from sitting. I will try to pick up again tomorrow.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This funny, with a large dollop of truth, turned up on my FaceBook page today:-


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

darowil said:
 

> Good to hear from you Marge. Sorry your health is getting wrose.
> As to why kids can do the Skype thing and not you- they were bought up doing it. Elizabeth (my almost 11 month GD) puts out a delicate finger to swipe my phone when she gets near it. Or pushes the red button to turn it off. And this with parents who plan to limit screen time. Some of it of course is just the normal baby investigating but watching her she also seems to have some idea of what she is doing.


i wonder how much repetition she has seen grandma. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Finally getting to catch up! So much going on for so many!
> Sam do hope you're feeling better and that you get some strength back.
> Mary HAPPY BIRTHDAY! HOPE YOU HAD A TERRIFIC DAY! Matthew's talents are fantastic!
> Sonja loved the outfit (such a beautiful red) and sorry to read about your sister.
> ...


Glad to see you again Joan- I am hoping too, that the warmer weather will help.
I am half way up the front yoke now- then the shoulder straps, neck band and on to the sleeves- I am thinking there will come a time when it well be too hot to work it, as happened last year.
How are you? Have you conquered the aches?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home from Battleford. DH has a hiatus hernia & just has to continue on the Nexium & eat smaller meals. So far that seems to be working
> For some weird reason I didn't sleep so I'm really ready for a nap right now


Will that require an operation?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mel, so happy you are sleeping better and feel.better. cute decorations.
Bonnie, enjoy nap. I suspect you were more worried about DH than you thought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the counselor today and went well. Will see her again in another 2 weeks. She said oh my what a difference from the last time you were here. getting sleep has definitely been a bonus and the upped dosage of meds has truly helped me as well.
> 
> I only found Gages mask not the costume part????
> 
> Did get some decorating done for Halloween ???? ???? ????


Very spooky!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that a oxymoron - socks for flips - if it was that chilly i would have shoes on. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thought I'd post pics of what I've been working on.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good one margaret. --- sam



darowil said:


> Thats becuase she wasn't agitated- just over heated.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh yes - i would stand in line for some. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> She was definitly mischevious yesterday but in a sort of good way , she made my husband laugh as she she started running and spinning round the room ( she is way to big to do this in our living room ) up on the couch and down again . I opened the doors to the garden and she did laps round the garden then in and round the room and out again how she kept her footing when the rug kept moving was amazing . Wish she would share her energy .


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are they all in sweeden? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's a visit home I would really like . I've just been told that my sister is quite poorly .miss my family


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news liz - sounds like the doctor is going to keep on top of it. ---- sam



budasha said:


> My visit to the Opthalmologist went well. He told me that we had caught the trouble in time and the pictures showed much improvement. That being said, he wants to see me in a month's time to make sure there's no deterioration. He said in some cases, the wet macular degeneration migrates to the other eye but hasn't in my case, so that's great. I'm happy. Off to take Candy for a walk.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> No worry Tami....really think I was just over tired. Haven't had any more blips in the memory.


 :sm24:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Liz happy to hear your eye check up was good.????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i did go to the doctor yesterday - he agreed that eating was important and felt i had had enough of the antibiotic. as to pneumonia - there was no pneumonia that showed in the xray they did. it was all coph/emphysema stuff - think i would have rather it had been pneumonia - think the other stuff does much more damage. was hungry when i got home and heidi fixed me the rest of the spaghetti with her mother's sauce - i still say she uses molasses in it. i over ate. ended up with a stomach ache - a very painful stomach ache. threw up a couple of times - heidi came over later - was mad i hadn't called her - brought me some tums again which actually took the rest of the pain away and i was fine. don't want to do that again. have eaten three small meals today - still feel full. have been drinking a lot also. going to try walking over to heidi's for breakfast tomorrow - i guess you need to use some energy to build up more. but i am feeling better - little by little. --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Darn! Once again I had written a post and it just goes to a different screen and disappears! I don't have the patience to do it again. Anyway, happy Sunday/Mondayeveryone.


When that happens, go to the top left of your screen. Click on edit. Then click on undo. That should bring your post right back as long as it hasn't been sent.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> 100 years old and still driving! What a special man he must be. You sound like Bonnie with all your canning I never thought about canning potatoes but when I think about it, they are sold in tins at the store. How does your DH check his eyelids for leaks with one of the bunnies?


We did a canner full this afternoon. We will see how they come out. I am new to canning!

DH naps (checks his eyelids for leaks) while the bunnies are in his lap. Luck for him the bunnie hasn't decided to jump down.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> When that happens, go to the top left of your screen. Click on edit. Then click on undo. That should bring your post right back as long as it hasn't been sent.


Thanks, Tami!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi everyone. Been busy with visitors and knitting. My one sister who is the tallest, took the mittens and LOVED them. Now I'm starting October, so still behind.
> 
> Gwen, I, was just like you with my memory yesterday. Couldn't remember how to start my two needle mittens for the life of me. Just used that method on socks and the last mittens. Perhaps it's because I'm in a really bad time with migraines with the season change. Felt,like I just couldn't move at all but had to as another professor was coming over to do interviews with DH on our phone. They tried to set up Skype but couldn't do it. Anyway, I managed to get the place done before he got here.
> 
> I want to try one of those knitting programs where you can download the pattern you are using and mark the rows as you go along. I know some of you have used these. Any suggestions?


I am sorry you have been having migraines. There has been postings on face book of an ear piercing that works as accupunture to eliminate migraines. I have at least 2 cousins who have had it done. One has had migraines 3-4 times a month. Now that she's had the piercing she has only had a couple of very mild headaches. No migraines. If you are interested I can search for a photo of it to post for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Speaking of my sisters. Here are the 3 of us and I am not complete without them. I held them in my arms when they were born, changed their diapers and fed them. Hope they don't have to do the same for me in another 20 years.ððð¯


Three beautiful ladies!

Kate, you also had a beautiful gran.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, love the socks. The burros are fun. They do their burro noises as soon as I arrive and keep it up til I feed them. Med not working yet on Maya but I think I may get bitter apple spray to stop her. She has an antibiotic pill, a steroid spray and cleansing wipes also.


Thank you. LOL! They know the hands that feed them, even occasionally. 
Hopefully the meds will help, but bitter apple or lime should help also, I have to spray Busters ears with Bitter lime every so often so that Mocha will stop grabbing them when he gets grumpy, he gave poor Buster an abscess once.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks KayeJo! It means I am moving very slowly, because of the pain- but it does seem easier as the weather warms up- at least we are seeing more of the sun!


Heat always helps joints and bones to feel better. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the counselor today and went well. Will see her again in another 2 weeks. She said oh my what a difference from the last time you were here. getting sleep has definitely been a bonus and the upped dosage of meds has truly helped me as well.
> 
> I only found Gages mask not the costume part????
> 
> Did get some decorating done for Halloween ???? ???? ????


Oh wow! Yes you did get some decorating done. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> If I could suggest to you for the baby next time put baby Vicks on his feet it really helps with the congestion . I do it here for the little ones I look after and it works. But just the baby Vicks because I don't know if the adult one would be to harsh on there skin


I didn't know they made baby Vick's! I think grandma and mom always just used the original for us.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm so tired, we got the kitchen cleaned out and packed, so all that's left is part of the spare bedroom and then my Aunts bedroom and just to get any odds and ends out, it will be good to be done. 
Have to meet a knitting friend tomorrow to go to a friend of hers and pick up a bunch of yarn that belonged to our friend that passed, it will be bittersweet, I really miss Sandy, she had a wicked sense of humour. lol


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad to see you again Joan- I am hoping too, that the warmer weather will help.
> I am half way up the front yoke now- then the shoulder straps, neck band and on to the sleeves- I am thinking there will come a time when it well be too hot to work it, as happened last year.
> How are you? Have you conquered the aches?


You certainly have been busy knitting. Weather has glorious here with low humidity. Still have aches and pains and some days are rough. Saw lawyer yesterday as my will is void from NY. I have the closing Friday afternoon and can't wait! Take care of yourself! Big hug to you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't that a oxymoron - socks for flips - if it was that chilly i would have shoes on. --- sam


LOL! She really doesn't like real shoes so wears flip flops/sandles most of the year unless absolutely necessary to wear something else.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds like you all have a great trip to PA, let us know how the potato canning goes, I might like to try that next year.
> I just bought 3 more large pie pumpkins at $2/each, I'll probably pick up another few on Saturday when we go back by, so that I have plenty to cookdown, I may try canning some, we'll see and I'll let you know how it comes out if I do.
> Have fun on your last trip of the season.


We did a canner full of potatoes this afternoon. The canner is cooling now. We shall see. I think we are going to have mashed poatoes in a jar. Ball Blue book says to bring the prepped potatoes to a boil and boil 10 minutes before packing in hot jars. Then process the pints for 35 minutes.

We had a nice day Saturday. Got home from Michigan after dark last night. We stopped at Cabela's to dump tanks. Added more water to slosh around and dumped at camping world in Toledo. Also shopped at Cabela's. Stopped for supper after that. Oh and 2 gas stops to have a full tank so there wouldn't be any room for condensation to build up while it sits for the winter. I guided DH onto the blocks by flashlight. I really needed some time with our friends.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thankfully the dryer, fingers crossed, seems just fine. Still waiting on Christopher and wrenches, I really need to get myself a good toolbox, David takes his tools in the semi with him.


You could always put one on your Christmas list.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> the antibiotic the doctor sent me home with is a close cousin of amoxicillin which i am allergic to. amoxicillin turns my stomach into raw meat. the one time i took it i lived on cherry flavored malox for three months. i could eat nothing - everything hurt. i've not been able to eat for about three days - everything makes me feel nauseous - i was awake during the night and remembered the nurse telling me to be careful that cephalexin pretty close to amoxicillin. wish i would have remembered sooner. today i have lived on popsicles just to get some liquid into my system. and not taken any of the antibiotic. will call dr b tomorrow. going to try some soup later just to see how it goes. i am hoping i can eat it - i am hungry. other than that i am fine. still don't have much energy but some food will help that i am sure.
> 
> katie - the 94 year old heidi cleans for - takes shopping - etc. - had a stroke yesterday. she is in a hospital in toledo - heidi has been there most of the afternoon - is on her way home now. am anxious to hear how katie is. she couldn't talk yesterday at all. she could use some prayers.
> 
> sam


Saying prayers for Katie.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did go to the doctor yesterday - he agreed that eating was important and felt i had had enough of the antibiotic. as to pneumonia - there was no pneumonia that showed in the xray they did. it was all coph/emphysema stuff - think i would have rather it had been pneumonia - think the other stuff does much more damage. was hungry when i got home and heidi fixed me the rest of the spaghetti with her mother's sauce - i still say she uses molasses in it. i over ate. ended up with a stomach ache - a very painful stomach ache. threw up a couple of times - heidi came over later - was mad i hadn't called her - brought me some tums again which actually took the rest of the pain away and i was fine. don't want to do that again. have eaten three small meals today - still feel full. have been drinking a lot also. going to try walking over to heidi's for breakfast tomorrow - i guess you need to use some energy to build up more. but i am feeling better - little by little. --- sam


Glad there is no pneumonia, and that the rest is healing. smaller meals is a good idea.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great Halloween decorations Melody. Glad counselor appointment went well.



gagesmom said:


> Saw the counselor today and went well. Will see her again in another 2 weeks. She said oh my what a difference from the last time you were here. getting sleep has definitely been a bonus and the upped dosage of meds has truly helped me as well.
> 
> I only found Gages mask not the costume part????
> 
> Did get some decorating done for Halloween ???? ???? ????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sorry you have been having migraines. There has been postings on face book of an ear piercing that works as accupunture to eliminate migraines. I have at least 2 cousins who have had it done. One has had migraines 3-4 times a month. Now that she's had the piercing she has only had a couple of very mild headaches. No migraines. If you are interested I can search for a photo of it to post for you.


I'm googling it right now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> I'm the same. We don''t have gas in the house. When we first moved here 30 years ago, there was no gas supply to the village. That didn't bother us, as we have both lived mostly in rural areas where there was no mains gas, so when the village was put onto the supply, we didn't bother to get connected. I have used gas to cook with while camping, but don't feel very confident with it. A number of my friends have dual-fuel cooking stoves, with an electric oven and a gas hob, which obviously works for them.


I love my gas stove. I grew up cooking on electric, and the whole house was electric for our first house. The built in stove in this house was also electric. I learned to cook on gas in home economics. Loved it. Told DH when we had to replace the stove here it would be gas. We have gas furnace and hot water so it was no big deal to put the gas stove in. Problem was finding a 40" stove to fill the space of the 40" built in. This has fast cook top and electric ovens.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> So glad your appnt. went well.
> 
> Liz, have you ever made it? It's so easy. 8 oz. cream cheese or Neufchâtel, 2T. Softened butter, salt, grated garlic and then fresh herbs--parsley, basil and chives. The amounts are up to you The only down side is using up the leftover herbs! I love Boursin on a baked potato.


Thanks. No, I"ve never made it. I didn't know it was so easy. I've got all the ingredients so will try it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Such wonderful news in regard to your eye! I am so happy that this has turned out positively for you. I truly was worried about your sight.


Thanks, Gwen.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, glad eye doing good.
> Gwen, I know you'll have fun with DGD and makeup. I don't wear makeup much either. Do try to wear to Sunday meeting. But have been known to just dab on lipstick.


Thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Thank you, Gwen. It is the "Endless Loop Scarf" by Kelly Petkun for Knit Picks.
> Cast on even number of stitches (I used 30 on size 9 needles), Row 1 -5: K; Row 6: K1, *k2tog, yo. Repeat from * to last stitch, K1; Row 7-16: K. Rep rows 6 - 16 until scarf measures desired length. End with 4 K rows. Do not cast off. Garter stitch graft cast on edge with enfing edge. (I used the Russian Graft, instead).


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks KayeJo! It means I am moving very slowly, because of the pain- but it does seem easier as the weather warms up- at least we are seeing more of the sun!


I'm sorry you're having so much pain.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay Sam here's your science lesson for today...."Energy can neither be created nor destroyed; it can only be transferred" (I forget which law of physics that is....)That said, maybe you need to eat several (like 4 or 5) little meals so that the energy from the food will be more continually transferred and also you won't get a stomach ache. Glad the tums worked for you. I've been using the Gummies by Alka Seltzer for indigestion.


thewren said:


> i did go to the doctor yesterday - he agreed that eating was important and felt i had had enough of the antibiotic. as to pneumonia - there was no pneumonia that showed in the xray they did. it was all coph/emphysema stuff - think i would have rather it had been pneumonia - think the other stuff does much more damage. was hungry when i got home and heidi fixed me the rest of the spaghetti with her mother's sauce - i still say she uses molasses in it. i over ate. ended up with a stomach ache - a very painful stomach ache. threw up a couple of times - heidi came over later - was mad i hadn't called her - brought me some tums again which actually took the rest of the pain away and i was fine. don't want to do that again. have eaten three small meals today - still feel full. have been drinking a lot also. going to try walking over to heidi's for breakfast tomorrow - i guess you need to use some energy to build up more. but i am feeling better - little by little. --- sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

angelam said:


> I like the idea of making Boursin. I'll have to try it, like you I love it on a baked potato. Have you ever tried slicing a chicken breast, not quite all the way through and spreading Boursin over the two inside surfaces then secure it back together with a cocktail stick and bake in the oven. Mmmmm.


That really sounds good.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is very good news Liz . Hope you enjoyed your walk with Candy


Thanks. I did enjoy the walk even though it's quite cool now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home from Battleford. DH has a hiatus hernia & just has to continue on the Nexium & eat smaller meals. So far that seems to be working
> For some weird reason I didn't sleep so I'm really ready for a nap right now


Sorry about your DH. Will the meds fix it or will it require surgery down the road?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Saw the counselor today and went well. Will see her again in another 2 weeks. She said oh my what a difference from the last time you were here. getting sleep has definitely been a bonus and the upped dosage of meds has truly helped me as well.
> 
> I only found Gages mask not the costume part????
> 
> Did get some decorating done for Halloween ???? ???? ????


Nice decorations. Glad you're getting some sleep.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> excellent news liz - sounds like the doctor is going to keep on top of it. ---- sam


Yes, he is and he's a very nice dr. too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz happy to hear your eye check up was good.????


Thanks, Mel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> Many warm greetings to old friends and happy welcomes to those that joined after I went away to college!
> 
> ...


Welcome back, and congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> A very happy birthday to you,
> Mary ????!
> 
> Cataract surgery went very well this am. Things already seem clearer in fixed eye. Mystery of compounded drops that never showed up solved, and I will not be charged for drops or shipping. yea!!!


Great news!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i kind of like the tail - looks great gwen - i like the color too. just an aside - i was showing heidi the mermaid blanket and her comment was that she liked it but the minute she got it on and was nice and cozy she would have to go to the bathroom. that girl is too funny sometimes. --- sam


That would be me, too! :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did go to the doctor yesterday - he agreed that eating was important and felt i had had enough of the antibiotic. as to pneumonia - there was no pneumonia that showed in the xray they did. it was all coph/emphysema stuff - think i would have rather it had been pneumonia - think the other stuff does much more damage. was hungry when i got home and heidi fixed me the rest of the spaghetti with her mother's sauce - i still say she uses molasses in it. i over ate. ended up with a stomach ache - a very painful stomach ache. threw up a couple of times - heidi came over later - was mad i hadn't called her - brought me some tums again which actually took the rest of the pain away and i was fine. don't want to do that again. have eaten three small meals today - still feel full. have been drinking a lot also. going to try walking over to heidi's for breakfast tomorrow - i guess you need to use some energy to build up more. but i am feeling better - little by little. --- sam


Drs. say we should all eat small meals at least 5 times a day. I know what you mean about over-eating spaghetti, though. I have a tendency to do the same. You would think I had Italian blood the way I love pasta. :sm19: Drinking a lot of water will make you feel full. I'm taking a pill which calls for 2 glasses of water. It sure cuts down the appetite. But do be careful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i did go to the doctor yesterday - he agreed that eating was important and felt i had had enough of the antibiotic. as to pneumonia - there was no pneumonia that showed in the xray they did. it was all coph/emphysema stuff - think i would have rather it had been pneumonia - think the other stuff does much more damage. was hungry when i got home and heidi fixed me the rest of the spaghetti with her mother's sauce - i still say she uses molasses in it. i over ate. ended up with a stomach ache - a very painful stomach ache. threw up a couple of times - heidi came over later - was mad i hadn't called her - brought me some tums again which actually took the rest of the pain away and i was fine. don't want to do that again. have eaten three small meals today - still feel full. have been drinking a lot also. going to try walking over to heidi's for breakfast tomorrow - i guess you need to use some energy to build up more. but i am feeling better - little by little. --- sam


Sam, so sorry the COPD/emphysema was so bad. I know it is a whole lot of work to keep your lungs clear. Mom used to sound like she had the flu just trying to get her lungs clear and be able to breathe and had to do so many breathing treatments that it was exhausting. Hang in there dear friend and I pray you will soon feel better. It is not a nice problem to have and my heart goes out to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did go to the doctor yesterday - he agreed that eating was important and felt i had had enough of the antibiotic. as to pneumonia - there was no pneumonia that showed in the xray they did. it was all coph/emphysema stuff - think i would have rather it had been pneumonia - think the other stuff does much more damage. was hungry when i got home and heidi fixed me the rest of the spaghetti with her mother's sauce - i still say she uses molasses in it. i over ate. ended up with a stomach ache - a very painful stomach ache. threw up a couple of times - heidi came over later - was mad i hadn't called her - brought me some tums again which actually took the rest of the pain away and i was fine. don't want to do that again. have eaten three small meals today - still feel full. have been drinking a lot also. going to try walking over to heidi's for breakfast tomorrow - i guess you need to use some energy to build up more. but i am feeling better - little by little. --- sam


I guess it is small steps Sam- glad you are feeling a bit better now.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

marlark said:


> Hello to all. I haven't checked in in a long time due to difficulty with my back and muscles along my entire right sisde which limits my ability to maintain an upright position or to walk or stand for long. This is not a new problem, but has escalated again recently probably due to eratic weather conditions in this area. I no longer volunteer or even go to the senior ctr. I limit all of my external visits except to a doctor occasionally because they leave me exhausted. I went to the Kingdom Hall last Sun. and slept the entire day and a half after due to exhaustion. I miss the contact with you all and hope that all those with illness and pain are relieved. I miss the contact with Lurker as I can't seem to contact hertyhrough skype. since I installed Edge on my computer when we were skyping fairly often before. I tried to call her this am on skype, but the contact quit x3. I feel stupid if kids can make these contacts;why can't I. Not doing much knitting for some time. I have to stop now and rest my legs from sitting. I will try to pick up again tomorrow.


Good to hear from you, even if only briefly. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Heat always helps joints and bones to feel better. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> You certainly have been busy knitting. Weather has glorious here with low humidity. Still have aches and pains and some days are rough. Saw lawyer yesterday as my will is void from NY. I have the closing Friday afternoon and can't wait! Take care of yourself! Big hug to you!


Thank you. Good thing to have the Will up to date. Sorry you've been having rough days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm sorry you're having so much pain.


Thanks- but at least I think my thinking has not become muddled.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Cast on for the scrubby ☺ ☺ ☺ ☺


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hope it continues to work Bonnie .
> Will you go back to minding Kimber when son works ?


Yes, she comes back early tomorrow, I hope she remembers the house training


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What's app is what I use all the time to connect with my family . Sister is 12 years older than me and is having problems with blood clots in legs and difficulty breathing , I know she had problems with blood clots and got very bad problems with her viens in legs each time she got pregnant . She has had a few operations on her legs over the years


I hope they can get the clots dissolved


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Thanks, Tami!


You are welcome. I discovered that a few months ago and use it often!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tried to get pics of the pumpkin lights. One set really showed up the other not so much ???? 

Better picture of the Web on the ceiling and the spider


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> You certainly have been busy knitting. Weather has glorious here with low humidity. Still have aches and pains and some days are rough. Saw lawyer yesterday as my will is void from NY. I have the closing Friday afternoon and can't wait! Take care of yourself! Big hug to you!


Congrats on the closing, hoping it all goes to plan! :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Will that require an operation?


Dr says no unless he has more attacks as the surgery has more complications than just managing it with diet & Nexium


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> We did a canner full of potatoes this afternoon. The canner is cooling now. We shall see. I think we are going to have mashed poatoes in a jar. Ball Blue book says to bring the prepped potatoes to a boil and boil 10 minutes before packing in hot jars. Then process the pints for 35 minutes.
> 
> We had a nice day Saturday. Got home from Michigan after dark last night. We stopped at Cabela's to dump tanks. Added more water to slosh around and dumped at camping world in Toledo. Also shopped at Cabela's. Stopped for supper after that. Oh and 2 gas stops to have a full tank so there wouldn't be any room for condensation to build up while it sits for the winter. I guided DH onto the blocks by flashlight. I really needed some time with our friends.


I'm going to have to try canning some one of these days. I got 3 more pie pumpkins to cook down and either can or freeze.

Great trip home, fun shopping at Cabela's, I need to take David to the one in Sydney, Nebraska I think it is, as we've never been, only been to Bass Pro shops in San Antonio and Denver.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> You could always put one on your Christmas list.


I did! I told Christopher that he now knows what to get mom for Christmas. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dr says no unless he has more attacks as the surgery has more complications than just managing it with diet & Nexium


Which I guess is good. Hope all goes well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Tried to get pics of the pumpkin lights. One set really showed up the other not so much ????
> 
> Better picture of the Web on the ceiling and the spider


Love the spider! And the pumpkin lights look good, it's sometimes hard to get pictures to show the way you want them too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Dr says no unless he has more attacks as the surgery has more complications than just managing it with diet & Nexium


I hope he doesn't have anymore attacks for sure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, sorry you were sick. Smaller meals should help. Hard to build up strength and energy when you have none. Ask me how I know.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Liz happy to hear your eye check up was good.????


Me too! :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm going to have to try canning some one of these days. I got 3 more pie pumpkins to cook down and either can or freeze.
> 
> Great trip home, fun shopping at Cabela's, I need to take David to the one in Sydney, Nebraska I think it is, as we've never been, only been to Bass Pro shops in San Antonio and Denver.


Bass Pro just bought Cabela's. Not too happy about that.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I did! I told Christopher that he now knows what to get mom for Christmas. :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Liz, I'm glad the doctor has the MD under control & the treatment doesn't hurt too much

Melody, nice decorations, Gage will like them

Sam, I'm glad the pneumonia is better but not good the COPD is causing grief. Eating more small meals is better than big fewer big meals

I didn't get the nap I was hoping for DS 1 shot a moose & just after I laid down brought me the heart & liver to clean up. He should have enough meat for the year now as he got an elk last month. We are definitely hillbillies who live off the land????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


I hope you're done being sick now & can get sone rest. I have the same reaction if I eat anything with green peppers in it


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too funny tami - will remember that one. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We did a canner full this afternoon. We will see how they come out. I am new to canning!
> 
> DH naps (checks his eyelids for leaks) while the bunnies are in his lap. Luck for him the bunnie hasn't decided to jump down.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Bass Pro just bought Cabela's. Not too happy about that.


We heard they were talking about it, but were hoping that it wouldn't happen, we need the competition to keep prices lower and it's nice to have stores that carry different brands and such.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


Oh my, I'm glad your stomach is settling now, but I'd have to agree with the Scot in you, I'd be thinking the same thing, but you had a great time with great friends so probably worth the monetary price if not the upset tummy price.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

11pm here and it is snowing❄❄❄❄
Won't be here in the morning.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, I'm glad the doctor has the MD under control & the treatment doesn't hurt too much
> 
> Melody, nice decorations, Gage will like them
> 
> ...


Oh yum! Moose and Elk are my favorite meats in the whole world. (that I've tasted so far anyway)
And Ptarmigan and Spruce hen...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11pm here and it is snowing❄❄❄❄
> Won't be here in the morning.


You or the snow that won't be here in the morning? If it's you, I hope it's nothing bad.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

hope you are back in the pink by now kate - being throw up sick is not fun - i think we would all agree to that - you don't have a be a scot to think that. --- sam



KateB said:


> Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


That is unfortunate.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> You or the snow that won't be here in the morning? If it's you, I hope it's nothing bad.


Definately the snow❄❄❄
I will be here ????????????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Kate that sounds horrible. 
Glad you are feeling settled.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Definately the snow❄❄❄
> I will be here ????????????


Whew! Good, had me worried there for a minute or three. :sm24:

And on that note, good night everyone, sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


Oh no poor Kate . It's 6am now so I hope you managed to get back to sleep and are still asleep and feel a 100% better when you wake up


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Tami, my friend told me to just put small raw potatoes in jars, add salt & cover with boiling water, then process in the pressure canner, I'd have to look up how long but they stayed together nicely, not mushy at all.

It snowed a while this morning here but melted as it came. We got a lot of rain last night so the snow is getting a lot less. Maybe when it gets very cold the canola will freeze dry enough to run through the combine yet, if we get no more snow. Right now the fields are so wet the equipment would sink????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> My visit to the Opthalmologist went well. He told me that we had caught the trouble in time and the pictures showed much improvement. That being said, he wants to see me in a month's time to make sure there's no deterioration. He said in some cases, the wet macular degeneration migrates to the other eye but hasn't in my case, so that's great. I'm happy. Off to take Candy for a walk.


Great news! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home from Battleford. DH has a hiatus hernia & just has to continue on the Nexium & eat smaller meals. So far that seems to be working
> For some weird reason I didn't sleep so I'm really ready for a nap right now


I am glad so far things are working for your DH. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What's app is what I use all the time to connect with my family . Sister is 12 years older than me and is having problems with blood clots in legs and difficulty breathing , I know she had problems with blood clots and got very bad problems with her viens in legs each time she got pregnant . She has had a few operations on her legs over the years


Oh dear. Sorry to hear that she hasnt been well.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i did go to the doctor yesterday - he agreed that eating was important and felt i had had enough of the antibiotic. as to pneumonia - there was no pneumonia that showed in the xray they did. it was all coph/emphysema stuff - think i would have rather it had been pneumonia - think the other stuff does much more damage. was hungry when i got home and heidi fixed me the rest of the spaghetti with her mother's sauce - i still say she uses molasses in it. i over ate. ended up with a stomach ache - a very painful stomach ache. threw up a couple of times - heidi came over later - was mad i hadn't called her - brought me some tums again which actually took the rest of the pain away and i was fine. don't want to do that again. have eaten three small meals today - still feel full. have been drinking a lot also. going to try walking over to heidi's for breakfast tomorrow - i guess you need to use some energy to build up more. but i am feeling better - little by little. --- sam


I am glad that you dont need the antibiotic any more. Be gentle to your tummy, small amounts often, easy does it Sam. I am glad you are feeling better even if it is slowly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


 :sm06: Oh no, you poor thing. I hope that you are now feeling much better.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm06: Oh no, you poor thing. I hope that you are now feeling much better.


Thank you, it's now 9am and I'm fine thanks, just feeling a bit wabbit (weak). Really don't want to do that ever again!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


Oh dear Kate, that sounds miserable. Hope your stomach is settled by now and you are getting a bit of a lie in this morning. I think I must have a bit of Scots blood in me somewhere, I'd be thinking the same as you! Hope you can have an easy restful day today.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thank you, it's now 9am and I'm fine thanks, just feeling a bit wabbit (weak). Really don't want to do that ever again!


Stay away from weird cheesy things! Glad you feeling better. And thanks for another new word.... havent heard wabbit before (apart from bugs bunny LOL)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> My visit to the Opthalmologist went well. He told me that we had caught the trouble in time and the pictures showed much improvement. That being said, he wants to see me in a month's time to make sure there's no deterioration. He said in some cases, the wet macular degeneration migrates to the other eye but hasn't in my case, so that's great. I'm happy. Off to take Candy for a walk.


Wonderful news indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home from Battleford. DH has a hiatus hernia & just has to continue on the Nexium & eat smaller meals. So far that seems to be working
> For some weird reason I didn't sleep so I'm really ready for a nap right now


Thats good news indeed Bonnie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I am liking the volunteer hour. Nice ladies I am working with☺
> 
> I did invite Greg for lunch on Tuesday and happy he showed up ????
> 
> Jodi is feeling better but I think she should rest still. ????


I'm glad the volunteering is working- its good for you to be doing something but not too much to add pressure and even better that you get on so well with the other ladies. Will be great if you can get together to knit at times.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i wonder how much repetition she has seen grandma. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


But no matter how good the intentions of course can't avoid seeing people using screens (and indeed they are a vital part of life so can't be ignored completely). But her parents of course both use them. She saw me on it 4 times today, when her mother, father, Granddad and aunt rang me at different times. And then of course as she decided Grandmas arms where a good to sleep I was reading while she had her morning sleep. But she was asleep.
She delighted my KP knitting group when we went for 1/2 hour plus lunch.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i did go to the doctor yesterday - he agreed that eating was important and felt i had had enough of the antibiotic. as to pneumonia - there was no pneumonia that showed in the xray they did. it was all coph/emphysema stuff - think i would have rather it had been pneumonia - think the other stuff does much more damage. was hungry when i got home and heidi fixed me the rest of the spaghetti with her mother's sauce - i still say she uses molasses in it. i over ate. ended up with a stomach ache - a very painful stomach ache. threw up a couple of times - heidi came over later - was mad i hadn't called her - brought me some tums again which actually took the rest of the pain away and i was fine. don't want to do that again. have eaten three small meals today - still feel full. have been drinking a lot also. going to try walking over to heidi's for breakfast tomorrow - i guess you need to use some energy to build up more. but i am feeling better - little by little. --- sam


I know what you mean about the pneumonia- more likely to fully recover from it while the COPD/emphysema is mor elikely to leave your lungs a little bit worse. But hopefully they won't.
Eat 4 or 5 small meals- you will manage to eat more over the day that way. And add extra nutrients to things- eggs and cream are easy to add to many dishes for example.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


At least you enjoyed it- imagine if you hadn't even liked it! At least you made it home.
And I see you are feeling better than you were. Hopefuly you will soon feel back to your normal self.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> But no matter how good the intentions of course can't avoid seeing people using screens (and indeed they are a vital part of life so can't be ignored completely). But her parents of course both use them. She saw me on it 4 times today, when her mother, father, Granddad and aunt rang me at different times. And then of course as she decided Grandmas arms where a good to sleep I was reading while she had her morning sleep. But she was asleep.
> She delighted my KP knitting group when we went for 1/2 hour plus lunch.


Aaaww she sounds sooooo cute. :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Stay away from weird cheesy things! Glad you feeling better. And thanks for another new word.... havent heard wabbit before (apart from bugs bunny LOL)


A good Scots word - not to be mistaken for "crabbit" which means really tetchy, although I'm probably wabbit and crabbit right now! :sm09:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> A good Scots word - not to be mistaken for "crabbit" which means really tetchy, although I'm probably wabbit and crabbit right now! :sm09:


 :sm24: LOL. I do know about crabbit. My dad was from Edinburgh so I know a few Scottish sayings and words, but never heard wabbit....

Keep smiling :sm11:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

There is only one birthday today, and that from a Party goer from so long back, that I am not sure she even looks at KP these days- Carol's Gifts- we've not really seen her since her husband died.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

745 am and I am up and getting Gages lunch ready for school. I will let him sleep for 15 more minutes then get him up. Did not take the pill to help sleep last night as I don't want to become addicted too them. Was up til about midnight reading. Then slept to 5 am and up to bathroom and then back to sleep til 730. Am impressed????

As predicted no snow on the ground????????????????
Looks wet out though and still a bit dark out there. No sign of the sun ????

Off I go for now. Msg later on☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one birthday today, and that from a Party goer from so long back, that I am not sure she even looks at KP these days- Carol's Gifts- we've not really seen her since her husband died.


I don't believe I met her but....
Happy birthday Carols Gifts ????????????????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


Oh, too bad about that. Is it all cheese things that make you sick or just blue cheese?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I don't believe I met her but....
> Happy birthday Carols Gifts ????????????????????


My email has gone through, so maybe she will read it, her last post here was back in December 2012.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 11pm here and it is snowing❄❄❄❄
> Won't be here in the morning.


Yuk. It's raining here but I heard there were snow flurries around Aurora.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Liz, I'm glad the doctor has the MD under control & the treatment doesn't hurt too much
> 
> Melody, nice decorations, Gage will like them
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bonnie. I really like moose but have never tasted elk. Are they much alike or more like venison?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


Yes, I would say it is an allergic reaction. So sorry you got sick and it spoiled your evening.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We heard they were talking about it, but were hoping that it wouldn't happen, we need the competition to keep prices lower and it's nice to have stores that carry different brands and such.


I'm waiting to see what happens with their credit card and points. Needless to say, we spent a lot of our points when we shopped.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Tami, my friend told me to just put small raw potatoes in jars, add salt & cover with boiling water, then process in the pressure canner, I'd have to look up how long but they stayed together nicely, not mushy at all.
> 
> It snowed a while this morning here but melted as it came. We got a lot of rain last night so the snow is getting a lot less. Maybe when it gets very cold the canola will freeze dry enough to run through the combine yet, if we get no more snow. Right now the fields are so wet the equipment would sink????


Most of these potatoes are big. If they can be done small whole that way, I would think cut in chunks would work also. I was following the ball blue book, as I've never done it before. If you would look up the time for me, I would try this way. Still 10 pounds pressure?

Hope the snow all melts and the canola will freeze dry so it can be harvested. Better to get a smaller harvest than none at all, I would think.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 745 am and I am up and getting Gages lunch ready for school. I will let him sleep for 15 more minutes then get him up. Did not take the pill to help sleep last night as I don't want to become addicted too them. Was up til about midnight reading. Then slept to 5 am and up to bathroom and then back to sleep til 730. Am impressed????
> 
> As predicted no snow on the ground????????????????
> Looks wet out though and still a bit dark out there. No sign of the sun ????
> ...


So glad you slept well without the pill.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> Thank you, it's now 9am and I'm fine thanks, just feeling a bit wabbit (weak). Really don't want to do that ever again!


What a shame your lovely evening was spoiled. You may be allergic to the mould. Take it easy today and maybe luxuriate in some warm water. It feels good on the tummy. I learned a new word too, wabbit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh dear Kate....throwing up is so awful. Glad you are better now and know to avoid the cheese in the future no matter how tempting. 


KateB said:


> Well it's 3am here and I've just been up being sick again....went out for a meal with 2 pals for a "tasting menu" at a local restaurant and, to cut a long story short, ate a very small blue cheese tartlet (amongst plenty of other lovely things!) and hardly made it home before I started to throw up...TMI?!! I don't like blue cheese and it obviously doesn't like me, although the tartlet was deicious and didn't taste of cheese at all. This happened once before, years ago and all I had eaten then was 1 cheese ball, so I'm pretty sure it was the tartlet. I suppose it's some sort of allergic reaction? Anyway my stomach seems more settled so I'm pretty sure that I'm ok now and not going to be sick anymore. The tight Scot in me is thinking, "What a waste of money that was!" :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Off to start decluttering the dining room table and desk. TTYL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

9 30 am and I am curled up on the couch. Thinking of turning on Netflix to see what I can find. Might read for a bit. Started to read IT by Stephen King last night.

Will check in later.????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I just read that people who are allergic to penicillin shouldn't eat bleu cheese...surprised I've not been told this before as I had a child allergic. 

Work will likely be busy today, as things were picking up when I left yesterday. I'd better have another cuppa to prepare!

The knitting is coming along but I still have a way to go. I haven't had as much time to knit this week as I'd like (do I ever? Ha ha). 

Love seeing all the photos.

Hope all are feeling well or better. Hugs and blessings.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> Oh, too bad about that. Is it all cheese things that make you sick or just blue cheese?


Seems to be just blue cheese, I'm fine with cheddar, edam, Boursin and have had stilton in soup without any problems. The first time it happened I had eaten just 1 cheese ball (and didn't like to spit it out when I discovered it was some kind of blue cheese in it ) and was very sick within half an hour. Guess I have to stop saying that there's nothing that I'm allergic to!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seems to be just blue cheese, I'm fine with cheddar, edam, Boursin and have had stilton in soup without any problems. The first time it happened I had eaten just 1 cheese ball (and didn't like to spit it out when I discovered it was some kind of blue cheese in it ) and was very sick within half an hour. Guess I have to stop saying that there's nothing that I'm allergic to!


That is too bad, Kate- for me the bluer the cheese the better- adore it, and when I am really queasy, the first thing I can eat afterwards is cheese. 
And I am allergic to Penicillin.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> A good Scots word - not to be mistaken for "crabbit" which means really tetchy, although I'm probably wabbit and crabbit right now! :sm09:


2 new words for the day! Haven't heard either before.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:



> 745 am and I am up and getting Gages lunch ready for school. I will let him sleep for 15 more minutes then get him up. Did not take the pill to help sleep last night as I don't want to become addicted too them. Was up til about midnight reading. Then slept to 5 am and up to bathroom and then back to sleep til 730. Am impressed????
> 
> As predicted no snow on the ground????????????????
> Looks wet out though and still a bit dark out there. No sign of the sun ????
> ...


Wonderful news that you slept without meds, that's a major step forward. :sm24: 
No snow is not a bad thing either but I can imagine how wet it's going to be this morning.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, Bonnie. I really like moose but have never tasted elk. Are they much alike or more like venison?


Elk is like beef, I really can't tell the difference on the few we have had. DS seems to get one almost every year but DH isn't so much into hunting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm waiting to see what happens with their credit card and points. Needless to say, we spent a lot of our points when we shopped.


Hopefully they will just transfer over, but you never can tell, it would really not make Cabela's customers into loyal Bass Pro customers if they lose a bunch of points in the buyout. I think I'd have done like you, spend a bunch when I could.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Most of these potatoes are big. If they can be done small whole that way, I would think cut in chunks would work also. I was following the ball blue book, as I've never done it before. If you would look up the time for me, I would try this way. Still 10 pounds pressure?
> 
> Hope the snow all melts and the canola will freeze dry so it can be harvested. Better to get a smaller harvest than none at all, I would think.


Yes, getting any off would be a bonus now. I overheard one of our neighbors saying he didn't think any would be good if harvested in spring as it would have mouse poop in it that couldn't be separated out & that would make it unsellable
.
I will look up my pressure cooker book next time I'm downstairs for the times & pressure


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.

Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.

Today is DHs birthday, he's 65 & keeps saying "now he's in the money"ÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ as he will start getting his Old Age Secutity cheque, just over $500/ month, I think. I'd hate to try living on only that!
I was thinking of having DS1& family & DHs cousin & wife for supper but DH informed me him & his cousin are going to Prince Albert for the day, cousin needs some warranty work done on his VW & they will visit their 87yr old uncle- .their dads brother.
Another dreary grey day here, supposed to be a whopping high of +1C/34F & flurriesÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ©
I bought some leftover turkey from the supper the other night so I guess I will turn it into meat pies this morning & some beef with ones too since DH is not a turkey fanÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ³

I worked on my cross stitch last night, all done now but the outliningÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ. Michaels have had framing 40% off twice in the last month, I hope it's on sale once this is done as the price is crazy normally

Here's my table runner. I decided rather than just put a backing on it, I would make it reversible so the recipient doesn't have to store it for 11months of the year. I'm not crazy about the cream colour but it was the only thing I could find in my stash other than a bright orange that I thought maybe others wouldn't like.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Kate sure hope you're feeling much better! When you had the cheese ball was it while dining out or at an in home party? There are a number of things I avoid so always ask. When I bring baked goods make up cards listing ingredients in case of allergies etc. Relax and take care of yourself! Hugs!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


HAPPY BIRTHDAY! To DH! Yes, I don't think it would be very viable to try to live on $500/month at all. 
Yay, can't wait to see your cross stitch. 
I think I'd rather be home making meat pies than packing up Aunts house, I've been burping up cigarette smoke and I don't smoke. :sm06: 
And the house has been sitting with noone living there for the last 11 months. :sm16: 
If I never see another nicotine stained item in my life it will be waaayyyyyy to soon. Off to get dressed, see you all tonight, probably after guitar lessons. OOh, have to get the yarn today, that is a major plus, maybe there is the lavender cotton that I need.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


I love your table runner, I have a curtain with those coffee squares in it and the cream looks good, after all cream is always good with coffee. lol
Love your cross stitch!


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Bonnie Happy Birthday to DH! Love the runner and cross stitch is terrific! It's truly amazing what they charge for framing. One of the reasons I haven't had pieces framed. Feel like I have to win a lottery! ???? Keep warm and have a good day! Hugs!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie love the table runne and what a good idea to make it eversible. Now the crosstitch....it is fantasic!!!! I never was any good at crosstitch and really admire those of you that do such lovely work as this.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a nasty job having to clean a house out that is full of cigarette stains and smoke. It has been over 30 years since I smoked and I absolutely can not tolerate the smell of them now. So glad I quite when I did.


Poledra65 said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY! To DH! Yes, I don't think it would be very viable to try to live on $500/month at all.
> Yay, can't wait to see your cross stitch.
> I think I'd rather be home making meat pies than packing up Aunts house, I've been burping up cigarette smoke and I don't smoke. :sm06:
> And the house has been sitting with noone living there for the last 11 months. :sm16:
> If I never see another nicotine stained item in my life it will be waaayyyyyy to soon. Off to get dressed, see you all tonight, probably after guitar lessons. OOh, have to get the yarn today, that is a major plus, maybe there is the lavender cotton that I need.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Seems to be just blue cheese, I'm fine with cheddar, edam, Boursin and have had stilton in soup without any problems. The first time it happened I had eaten just 1 cheese ball (and didn't like to spit it out when I discovered it was some kind of blue cheese in it ) and was very sick within half an hour. Guess I have to stop saying that there's nothing that I'm allergic to!


I can't say that I'm a fan of blue cheese but then, haven't tried it much. You'll just have to be very careful.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Elk is like beef, I really can't tell the difference on the few we have had. DS seems to get one almost every year but DH isn't so much into hunting.


It's good if he also supplies you with meat once in a while. None of the men in my family have ever been hunters. My DH was an avid fisherman and got me into it as well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your DH. I hear we got a raise in our OAS, a whole $5. Tell him not to spend it all at once. (lol). Your cross stitch is very nice as is the runner. Works well to have it reversible.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your DH, Bonnie- what a nice way to celebrate - going to visit an elderly uncle!
Your patchwork and Cross-stitch are lovely!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to your husband Bonnie . Tell him not to go to wild with all that money :sm01: 
Love the table runners I think they are lovely and your cross stitch picture is beautiful


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, healing energy sent your way.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, fun that you are still taking guitar lessons.
Bonnie, nice table runner and love the dog cross stitch.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one birthday today, and that from a Party goer from so long back, that I am not sure she even looks at KP these days- Carol's Gifts- we've not really seen her since her husband died.


Was the last we heard that she was moving from Rockford, IL to FL?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I thought I'd share this with you. As it's the tea party it's fitting. A new range of teas has just come into supermarkets here.
They are made from our native plants so am sipping one now. I bought two different ones yesterday, they are in teabag form. This one is ordinary breakfast strength tea with added Manuka leaf. Very nice too. As you may know our Manuka tree is famous for the honey the bees make from its flowers. 
The other one I bought is green tea, lemongrass, ginger, with kawakawa native plant leaves. Kawakawa (pronounced kaa waa kaa waa) is a plant the Maori use as a medicinal tonic. So these teas are a combination of native and other ingredients and very good I think. Not cheap at 15 bags for $6. but good for a special treat.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday to your husband Bonnie . Tell him not to go to wild with all that money :sm01:
> Love the table runners I think they are lovely and your cross stitch picture is beautiful


Ditto from me. I've only used the circle tension hoops for needlework, but really like the frame with dowel rollers you're using. The labrador work is so pretty.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. I thought I'd share this with you. As it's the tea party it's fitting. A new range of teas has just come into supermarkets here.
> They are made from our native plants so am sipping one now. I bought two different ones yesterday, they are in teabag form. This one is ordinary breakfast strength tea with added Manuka leaf. Very nice too. As you may know our Manuka tree is famous for the honey the bees make from its flowers.
> The other one I bought is green tea, lemongrass, ginger, with kawakawa native plant leaves. Kawakawa (pronounced kaa waa kaa waa) is a plant the Maori use as a medicinal tonic. So these teas are a combination of native and other ingredients and very good I think. Not cheap at 15 bags for $6. but good for a special treat.


They sound lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Bonnie Happy Birthday to DH! Love the runner and cross stitch is terrific! It's truly amazing what they charge for framing. One of the reasons I haven't had pieces framed. Feel like I have to win a lottery! ???? Keep warm and have a good day! Hugs!


Yes, framing is crazy. That's why I did Christmas stockings for everyone, when they're done, your done????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> They sound lovely.


Yes Rookie they are very pleasant tasting. Just having breakfast now and drinking the kawakawa one which is very refreshing I must say. Might try it cold with ice once it warms up. Think it could be very good. Will look for the other ones and try all 5 to decide on which I like best.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a nasty job having to clean a house out that is full of cigarette stains and smoke. It has been over 30 years since I smoked and I absolutely can not tolerate the smell of them now. So glad I quite when I did.


I never smoked & am so glad DH quit 32 yrs ago, I can't tolerate the smell


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Ditto from me. I've only used the circle tension hoops for needlework, but really like the frame with dowel rollers you're using. The labrador work is so pretty.


I got it from Herrschners several years ago, it was about $20 & I like using it. It has another piece that you sit on & it holds it up for you but I can't get the hang of that????

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan, I took a jar of those fridge pickles you shared the recipe of for lunch on Tuesday, everyone loved them, I'll be sharing your recipe.

I made 15 single serving pies, 8 beef & 7 turkey, ran out of pastry so had the last turkey filling for lunch.i can't believe how much turkey was in that bag I got for $5, I had thought there were some bones in the bag but it was all meat, I divided up the rest & have 4 good sized bags to put in the freezer for later. Certainly got my money's worth! They sold off the leftover turkey at $5/bag & leftover veggies etc were just sent home with whoever could use them as they were al donated. People who couldn't cook things were asked to donate $10 toward the purchase of the turkey & ham so almost all the proceeds of the supper are profit for the running of the church.
I also just made 2 cookie sheets full of oven meat balls, nice to have a few things in the freezer for quick meals, I can bring them out & just add a sauce- gravy, sweet & sour or spaghetti sauce. 
I better go walk Kimber now, as I have to run to town for a haircut & some library books


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yes Rookie they are very pleasant tasting. Just having breakfast now and drinking the kawakawa one which is very refreshing I must say. Might try it cold with ice once it warms up. Think it could be very good. Will look for the other ones and try all 5 to decide on which I like best.


I'll have to check around here to see if they're available. I've been drinking "Throat Coat" since we put the heat on for a few nights - it dries out the air so much, my throat gets sore. The flavor used to be anise, but I see the new ones are something else...I actually liked the anise flavor. I'm also drinking ginger and peppermint these days as that's what's in the basket. I'll be ready for some new bags here soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Was the last we heard that she was moving from Rockford, IL to FL?


I don't think it was Florida, but she was moving somewhere. The email I sent yesterday has not bounced, but neither have I heard back.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I fell asleep on the couch this afternoon for about 2 hours. Hope that won't hinder my sleeping tonight. 

Karate tonight and Gage will get to work on his new Kata. Greg will be there so Gage will be happy to see him. 

Hoping more conversation will take place.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I took a jar of those fridge pickles you shared the recipe of for lunch on Tuesday, everyone loved them, I'll be sharing your recipe.
> 
> I made 15 single serving pies, 8 beef & 7 turkey, ran out of pastry so had the last turkey filling for lunch.i can't believe how much turkey was in that bag I got for $5, I had thought there were some bones in the bag but it was all meat, I divided up the rest & have 4 good sized bags to put in the freezer for later. Certainly got my money's worth! They sold off the leftover turkey at $5/bag & leftover veggies etc were just sent home with whoever could use them as they were al donated. People who couldn't cook things were asked to donate $10 toward the purchase of the turkey & ham so almost all the proceeds of the supper are profit for the running of the church.
> I also just made 2 cookie sheets full of oven meat balls, nice to have a few things in the freezer for quick meals, I can bring them out & just add a sauce- gravy, sweet & sour or spaghetti sauce.
> I better go walk Kimber now, as I have to run to town for a haircut & some library books


Bonnie that's terrific they are very versatile and can be all different combinations too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I fell asleep on the couch this afternoon for about 2 hours. Hope that won't hinder my sleeping tonight.
> 
> Karate tonight and Gage will get to work on his new Kata. Greg will be there so Gage will be happy to see him.
> 
> Hoping more conversation will take place.


I hope for your sake it is fruitful conversation, Mel.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to check around here to see if they're available. I've been drinking "Throat Coat" since we put the heat on for a few nights - it dries out the air so much, my throat gets sore. The flavor used to be anise, but I see the new ones are something else...I actually liked the anise flavor. I'm also drinking ginger and peppermint these days as that's what's in the basket. I'll be ready for some new bags here soon.


The teas are named Ti Ora, made by The Bell Tea Company, don't know if you can find it there. But the lemongrass and ginger with green tea is a good combination for throaty things. Stu and I have caught a cough recently and it's taking its time to disappear.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope for your sake it is fruitful conversation, Mel.


Thank you Julie so do I ☺


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> The teas are named Ti Ora, made by The Bell Tea Company, don't know if you can find it there. But the lemongrass and ginger with green tea is a good combination for throaty things. Stu and I have caught a cough recently and it's taking its time to disappear.


Oh, no. Thanks for the information. I'm trying out something new fir dinner tonight. I got a rice cooker very cheap figuring I could use it for rice, but also to do appetizers. For dinner, I threw in some diced browned chicken and mixed vegetables with the rice and chicken stock. It holds only 5 cups so should be perfect for a meal or two. I hope it works as I'll be doing many more meals like this.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


These are both lovely, Bonnie, especially the cross stitch. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Kate sure hope you're feeling much better! When you had the cheese ball was it while dining out or at an in home party? There are a number of things I avoid so always ask. When I bring baked goods make up cards listing ingredients in case of allergies etc. Relax and take care of yourself! Hugs!


I'm fine now thanks. I had the cheese ball at a pot-luck party, and it didn't occur to me that it would be a strong cheese or I wouldn't have taken it. I swallowed it down quickly rather than look rude spitting it out....wished later that I'd just been rude! :sm09:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wal-Mart Senior Greeter

Young people forget that we old people had a career before we retired.....


Charley, a new retiree-greeter at Wal-Mart, just couldn't seem to get to work on time. Every day he was 5, 10, 15 minutes late. But he was a good worker, really tidy, clean-shaven, sharp-minded and a real credit to the company and obviously demonstrating their "Older Person Friendly" policies.


One day the boss called him into the office for a talk.


"Charley, I have to tell you, I like your work ethic, you do a bang-up job when you finally get here; but your being late so often is quite bothersome."


"Yes, I know boss and I am sorry and am working on it."


"Well good, you are a team player. That's what I like to hear.


Yes sir, I understand your concern and I will try harder.


Seeming puzzled, the manager went on to comment,


I know you're retired from the Armed Forces. What did they say to you there if you showed up in the morning late so often?"



The old man looked down at the floor, then smiled. He chuckled quietly, then said with a grin,



"They usually saluted and said, Good morning, Admiral, can I get your coffee, sir? "
smile


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a long time - happy birthday carol of carol'sgifts --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> There is only one birthday today, and that from a Party goer from so long back, that I am not sure she even looks at KP these days- Carol's Gifts- we've not really seen her since her husband died.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never smoked & am so glad DH quit 32 yrs ago, I can't tolerate the smell


Neither husband or I have ever smoked and I'm glad to say none of sons have either


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Isn't this a good idea


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great table runner what do all the capital a's stand for. love the cross stitch but it makes me feel sad. --- sam

and i forgot - happy birthday to dh - now when do you think he will really retire?



Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sounds really good. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, no. Thanks for the information. I'm trying out something new fir dinner tonight. I got a rice cooker very cheap figuring I could use it for rice, but also to do appetizers. For dinner, I threw in some diced browned chicken and mixed vegetables with the rice and chicken stock. It holds only 5 cups so should be perfect for a meal or two. I hope it works as I'll be doing many more meals like this.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't this a good idea


Fabulous idea to keep those ends tucked in nicely.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dinner was great. I'll be doing this easy method again making beef stew, noodle soups/casseroles, and other combination meals in the rice cooker - it was nice that the machine seemed to know when it was time to switch from cook to keep warm; I'll have to read up on it to see if it has some internal timer. I took out a small tasting and can't wait to see what DH thinks.

It feels anti-climatic here after spending a great deal of time to get everything ready for two different companies' benefits annual enrollment time with extreme deadlines. The meetings are tomorrow and into next week and it's just eerily quiet --- that's one thing about not being at the company; it's hard to guage reactions, get immediate feedback, etc., but it's something I can live with. After 8 years of doing this on my own, I've learned that if it's bad news, I'll certainly hear about it so No News is Good News.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Fabulous idea to keep those ends tucked in nicely.


I am very tired- took me a while to work out what Sonja was on about!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to check around here to see if they're available. I've been drinking "Throat Coat" since we put the heat on for a few nights - it dries out the air so much, my throat gets sore. The flavor used to be anise, but I see the new ones are something else...I actually liked the anise flavor. I'm also drinking ginger and peppermint these days as that's what's in the basket. I'll be ready for some new bags here soon.


I think the Throat coat tea is really good stuff, the one I have is lemon echinacea


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I worked on my cross stitch last night, all done now but the outliningÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂÃÂ°ÃÂÃÂÃÂ. Michaels have had framing 40% off twice in the last month, I hope it's on sale once this is done as the price is crazy normally
> 
> Here's my table runner. I decided rather than just put a backing on it, I would make it reversible so the recipient doesn't have to store it for 11months of the year. I'm not crazy about the cream colour but it was the only thing I could find in my stash other than a bright orange that I thought maybe others wouldn't like.


Both look great and reversible is fantastic on the table runner. Seems Michaels here always has framing on sale, especially this time of year.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Bonnie that's terrific they are very versatile and can be all different combinations too.


???? Mine only were cucumbers & carrots as that's all I had by the time I got the recipe. Next year I will try with beans & cauliflower too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't this a good idea


Great idea, did you come up with it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> great table runner what do all the capital a's stand for. love the cross stitch but it makes me feel sad. --- sam
> 
> and i forgot - happy birthday to dh - now when do you think he will really retire?


No idea where the A's came from, I put a smilie face there????

DH will not "really" retire, I'm sure he will putz around the farm as long as he can walk, like most of the farmers here.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to check around here to see if they're available. I've been drinking "Throat Coat" since we put the heat on for a few nights - it dries out the air so much, my throat gets sore. The flavor used to be anise, but I see the new ones are something else...I actually liked the anise flavor. I'm also drinking ginger and peppermint these days as that's what's in the basket. I'll be ready for some new bags here soon.


I drink lots of ginger, lemon, and peppermint, sometimes spearmint. Don't care for anise at all, though do put it in Bub's biscochitos (traditional Christmas cookies here).


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is! Thanks for posting this; I'm going to pick some of these clips up (if I remember) when out shopping with DGD.


Swedenme said:


> Isn't this a good idea


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No idea where the A's came from, I put a smilie face there????
> 
> DH will not "really" retire, I'm sure he will putz around the farm as long as he can walk, like most of the farmers here.


Bonnie it is something to do with the new 'improved' software- do you recall the dreadful time I had with the second opening I did when Sam was in Seattle?


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Julie, I frequently get those weird symbol thingies on other sites and in personal emails--mostly from friends who use a PC which is sometimes unreadable or unacceptable to this Mac--situations which have nothing to do with the new programing for KTP. And, yes, it does startle and take a bit to figure out what was truly intended to be typed.

Ohio Joy


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think the Throat coat tea is really good stuff, the one I have is lemon echinacea


That was the only one I could find; I hope the anise one is stiil available.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm knitting patching swatches for the first pair of ankle length socks I knitted for Susan several years ago. They're a favorite pair and the weather has turned quite cold for this time of year; she would like to have them back and soon!! First time to knit much since we went to Illinois late in September.

Ohio Joy :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie the table runner is lovely, but the cross stitch is amazing!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, I frequently get those weird symbol thingies on other sites and in personal emails--mostly from friends who use a PC which is sometimes unreadable or unacceptable to this Mac--situations which have nothing to do with the new programing for KTP. And, yes, it does startle and take a bit to figure out what was truly intended to be typed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I've never had it happen on KP, till after the new software went in, Joy.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Karate tonight and they did some practice but mostly Halloween fun. 

Greg and I chatted and I asked him to come later after Gage is asleep. He showed up Monday night in the middle of the night. Said I miss you and had to come see you. 

So I will see him later I guess. Tomorrow is a PD day so no school. So I think Gage and Greg may get together and do something.

Also we discussed Halloween and the 3 of us will be going to Guelph to see Bonde and Chris and Warden. And Gage Greg and Chris will go out trick or treating. 

I am looking forward to it ????????????????????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a nasty job having to clean a house out that is full of cigarette stains and smoke. It has been over 30 years since I smoked and I absolutely can not tolerate the smell of them now. So glad I quite when I did.


I can't even begin to tell you how happy I am that you quit also! 
My Cousin's wife had made a wreath with clear beads, it was pretty much the color gold from appliances in the 70's. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, fun that you are still taking guitar lessons.
> Bonnie, nice table runner and love the dog cross stitch.


I was so tired tonight that at first I didn't want to go, but didn't want to have to tell teach that I wasn't up to it and so glad that we went, I feel a little refreshed for it, got a new song to work on, "The Sound Of Silence", fairly easy really but fun and I know he's going to make it harder next week. :sm16:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. I thought I'd share this with you. As it's the tea party it's fitting. A new range of teas has just come into supermarkets here.
> They are made from our native plants so am sipping one now. I bought two different ones yesterday, they are in teabag form. This one is ordinary breakfast strength tea with added Manuka leaf. Very nice too. As you may know our Manuka tree is famous for the honey the bees make from its flowers.
> The other one I bought is green tea, lemongrass, ginger, with kawakawa native plant leaves. Kawakawa (pronounced kaa waa kaa waa) is a plant the Maori use as a medicinal tonic. So these teas are a combination of native and other ingredients and very good I think. Not cheap at 15 bags for $6. but good for a special treat.


Those sound good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I never smoked & am so glad DH quit 32 yrs ago, I can't tolerate the smell


I'm highly allergic, so this week has been really tough, even with allergy pills.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Fan, I took a jar of those fridge pickles you shared the recipe of for lunch on Tuesday, everyone loved them, I'll be sharing your recipe.
> 
> I made 15 single serving pies, 8 beef & 7 turkey, ran out of pastry so had the last turkey filling for lunch.i can't believe how much turkey was in that bag I got for $5, I had thought there were some bones in the bag but it was all meat, I divided up the rest & have 4 good sized bags to put in the freezer for later. Certainly got my money's worth! They sold off the leftover turkey at $5/bag & leftover veggies etc were just sent home with whoever could use them as they were al donated. People who couldn't cook things were asked to donate $10 toward the purchase of the turkey & ham so almost all the proceeds of the supper are profit for the running of the church.
> I also just made 2 cookie sheets full of oven meat balls, nice to have a few things in the freezer for quick meals, I can bring them out & just add a sauce- gravy, sweet & sour or spaghetti sauce.
> I better go walk Kimber now, as I have to run to town for a haircut & some library books


Wow, you had a busy day too, that is a lot of turkey for $5. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I'll have to check around here to see if they're available. I've been drinking "Throat Coat" since we put the heat on for a few nights - it dries out the air so much, my throat gets sore. The flavor used to be anise, but I see the new ones are something else...I actually liked the anise flavor. I'm also drinking ginger and peppermint these days as that's what's in the basket. I'll be ready for some new bags here soon.


I need to fill the humidifier back up now that I have a kitchen faucet, that helps me so much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> Wal-Mart Senior Greeter
> 
> Young people forget that we old people had a career before we retired.....
> 
> ...


 :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, we finished most of Aunts house, at this point it's just hauling out the stuff we have packed up, so my cousin will do that and his son and son's partner came up/down/over from Denver today to help, so the three guys can do whatever heavy lifting is left. It was good to see my cousin's son, I saw him at aunts memorial for a minute, but not long, I used to babysit him and his older sister when he was about a year old until about 2 or so. I love his partner, he's got a great sense of humor. lol I hope that we get to see a lot more of them now, though Joe is a chef so who knows how often. 

We went and picked up yarn from our friends stash that had passed, oh my, what a lovely bunch of yarn to play in, I brought home two tall trash bags full plus another grocery bag and then a project that Sandy had started, that I said I'd finish and then take back to the to do something with. And score! I got the yarn I needed for a childs dress since she had the lavender yarn that I needed. YAY! I'll take a picture of it all in the next couple days, too pooped right now to mess with it.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't this a good idea


It's a GREAT idea! I'm stealing it. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> great table runner what do all the capital a's stand for. love the cross stitch but it makes me feel sad. --- sam
> 
> and i forgot - happy birthday to dh - now when do you think he will really retire?


I understand you being sad, it's hard, missing a pet is just like missing a human and we never really get over the loss.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Dinner was great. I'll be doing this easy method again making beef stew, noodle soups/casseroles, and other combination meals in the rice cooker - it was nice that the machine seemed to know when it was time to switch from cook to keep warm; I'll have to read up on it to see if it has some internal timer. I took out a small tasting and can't wait to see what DH thinks.
> 
> It feels anti-climatic here after spending a great deal of time to get everything ready for two different companies' benefits annual enrollment time with extreme deadlines. The meetings are tomorrow and into next week and it's just eerily quiet --- that's one thing about not being at the company; it's hard to guage reactions, get immediate feedback, etc., but it's something I can live with. After 8 years of doing this on my own, I've learned that if it's bad news, I'll certainly hear about it so No News is Good News.


 :sm24: :sm24: On both fronts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it is! Thanks for posting this; I'm going to pick some of these clips up (if I remember) when out shopping with DGD.


I am too, I think I'll check at the dollar store.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a very good idea. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Isn't this a good idea


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Karate tonight and they did some practice but mostly Halloween fun.
> 
> Greg and I chatted and I asked him to come later after Gage is asleep. He showed up Monday night in the middle of the night. Said I miss you and had to come see you.
> 
> ...


Sounds really good Mel.

:sm24:


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love this version. --- sam

http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=the%20sound%20of%20silence



Poledra65 said:


> I was so tired tonight that at first I didn't want to go, but didn't want to have to tell teach that I wasn't up to it and so glad that we went, I feel a little refreshed for it, got a new song to work on, "The Sound Of Silence", fairly easy really but fun and I know he's going to make it harder next week. :sm16:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought the dogs looked sad looking at the shoe - wondering where the little boy was. ---- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I understand you being sad, it's hard, missing a pet is just like missing a human and we never really get over the loss.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> 745 am and I am up and getting Gages lunch ready for school. I will let him sleep for 15 more minutes then get him up. Did not take the pill to help sleep last night as I don't want to become addicted too them. Was up til about midnight reading. Then slept to 5 am and up to bathroom and then back to sleep til 730. Am impressed????
> 
> As predicted no snow on the ground????????????????
> Looks wet out though and still a bit dark out there. No sign of the sun ????
> ...


Seeping without the aids is really encouraging. You can get into a poor sleep pattern and with help to get you back sometimes that is all you need. Wise to be careful though as an addication to them will not be not helpful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love this version. --- sam
> 
> http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=the%20sound%20of%20silence


Wow, that's a powerful version, I loved it, thank you for the link.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought the dogs looked sad looking at the shoe - wondering where the little boy was. ---- sam


LOL! I thought you were missing Hickory looking at them.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

12:05 am and Gage was a hard one to get to bed. Although there is no school tomorrow he was tired and yawning and getting cranky . So he is finally asleep and I am glad for it. 

I am going to read my book and see if Greg shows up in an hour. I know it is late but the only way we can talk without Gage having ears in the conversation. 

Off I go and will see you tomorrow ????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

darowil said:


> Seeping without the aids is really encouraging. You can get into a poor sleep pattern and with help to get you back sometimes that is all you need. Wise to be careful though as an addication to them will not be not helpful.


Agreed.???? that is a worry for myself and Gage. 
Again tonight with no meds????


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sounds really good Mel.
> 
> :sm24:


Thank you Kaye☺


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh Jeepers Bonnie I forgot earlier to wish your DH a Happy Birthday.????????????????????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


What a clever idea to make the runner usable all year. I agree the cream background isn't brilliant but better than bright orange. Restrict the colours scheme slightly that way!
The dogs look wonderful.

And Happy Birthday to your DH. Are peole really expected to live on that? Don't think you could that here no matter how careful you were.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH. I hear we got a raise in our OAS, a whole $5. Tell him not to spend it all at once. (lol). Your cross stitch is very nice as is the runner. Works well to have it reversible.


That would get us a coffee (with maybe a little bit of change but not much)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Heading away for the weekend soon- the town David grew up in is having its 150th birthday celebrations this weekend so have family members from around the country coming down for it. So I likely won't be around for a few days.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Wishing you a super weekend Darowil, happy travels.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am very tired- took me a while to work out what Sonja was on about!


I sometimes get like that . :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great idea, did you come up with it?


No I saw it on FB and wished I had such a simple solution , no more rewinding and untangling


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No idea where the A's came from, I put a smilie face there????
> 
> DH will not "really" retire, I'm sure he will putz around the farm as long as he can walk, like most of the farmers here.


That happens to me too sometimes when I put a smilie face


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Heading away for the weekend soon- the town David grew up in is having its 150th birthday celebrations this weekend so have family members from around the country coming down for it. So I likely won't be around for a few days.


Have a nice week end Margaret


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a clever idea to make the runner usable all year. I agree the cream background isn't brilliant but better than bright orange. Restrict the colours scheme slightly that way!
> The dogs look wonderful.
> 
> And Happy Birthday to your DH. Are peole really expected to live on that? Don't think you could that here no matter how careful you were.


It is half what I get.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I sometimes get like that . :sm01:


 :sm24: It is a good idea!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


Wow Bonnie, gorgeous work on both! 
:sm24: And Happy Birthday to DH ! :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, we finished most of Aunts house, at this point it's just hauling out the stuff we have packed up, so my cousin will do that and his son and son's partner came up/down/over from Denver today to help, so the three guys can do whatever heavy lifting is left. It was good to see my cousin's son, I saw him at aunts memorial for a minute, but not long, I used to babysit him and his older sister when he was about a year old until about 2 or so. I love his partner, he's got a great sense of humor. lol I hope that we get to see a lot more of them now, though Joe is a chef so who knows how often.
> 
> We went and picked up yarn from our friends stash that had passed, oh my, what a lovely bunch of yarn to play in, I brought home two tall trash bags full plus another grocery bag and then a project that Sandy had started, that I said I'd finish and then take back to the to do something with. And score! I got the yarn I needed for a childs dress since she had the lavender yarn that I needed. YAY! I'll take a picture of it all in the next couple days, too pooped right now to mess with it.


Gosh I can imagine you are exhausted.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't this a good idea


That's one of those "Why didn't I think of that?" things - brilliant! :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> great table runner what do all the capital a's stand for. love the cross stitch but it makes me feel sad. --- sam
> 
> and i forgot - happy birthday to dh - now when do you think he will really retire?


They happened to Julie too at the start of a KTP, I think it's some kind of glitch.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Wishing you a super weekend Darowil, happy travels.


From me too.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you for explaining, Doogie.


doogie said:


> A 4x5 camera is a Film camera that uses sheets of film that are 4"x5". We fine art photographers still use them in the industry. Of course Digital photography hasn't quite managed to replace film. LOL And yes. Darwin believes the world revolves around him. LOL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely yarn!


darowil said:


> Saw the physio again today. Confirmed that the cause of the back/hip pain is the same as my Achilles issues earlier this year! Lots of muscle stiffness etc pulling muscles on my left leg the wrong way. So probably a fair bit of work needed to get them strengthened so they do the right thing.
> 
> Yesterday at knitting wound over 1 kilometer of yarn. Had 100gms of 2 ply (laceweight) which was about 1,200meters (1,300 yards). My club yarn for this month. Don't think I will be getting both finished by 15th December. Started the first one today- but as it is a lace shawl in progress photos won't work!
> And when this is done I then intend to do the workshop for which I bought the pattern but it will need to wait.
> I can post the photos of the yarns as I started using the stash part of Ravelry the other day. See if I can at least keep up with adding any new yarn I get though I don't think I will ever get my whole stash there.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It sounds like you are enjoying the volunteer work, Mel. I used to love helping at the school when my kids were small. Have a terrific Friday!!


gagesmom said:


> 7:40 am and I am up before the alarm.
> Gage had a new Kata to work on from Karate to get his next stripe☺
> 
> I do my volunteer hour this morning from 930 to 1030. Then home and quick call Jodi to see how she is. Should he ok I think. She got a lot of rest yesterday and believe she did last night as well.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh my gosh, Sonja! Made me laugh!


Swedenme said:


> Gave mishka a bath think the water was to hot :sm23:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Love this, Julie!


Lurker 2 said:


> This funny, with a large dollop of truth, turned up on my FaceBook page today:-


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Nice to hear from you, Marlark. Prayers for continued physical improvement!


marlark said:


> Hello to all. I haven't checked in in a long time due to difficulty with my back and muscles along my entire right sisde which limits my ability to maintain an upright position or to walk or stand for long. This is not a new problem, but has escalated again recently probably due to eratic weather conditions in this area. I no longer volunteer or even go to the senior ctr. I limit all of my external visits except to a doctor occasionally because they leave me exhausted. I went to the Kingdom Hall last Sun. and slept the entire day and a half after due to exhaustion. I miss the contact with you all and hope that all those with illness and pain are relieved. I miss the contact with Lurker as I can't seem to contact hertyhrough skype. since I installed Edge on my computer when we were skyping fairly often before. I tried to call her this am on skype, but the contact quit x3. I feel stupid if kids can make these contacts;why can't I. Not doing much knitting for some time. I have to stop now and rest my legs from sitting. I will try to pick up again tomorrow.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Aww you do have some critters to care for. How fun! Hope the medicine works for Maya. My dog chews hers nails, too. Can't figure it out!


sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, good tip, thank you.
> Marge, welcome back.
> I'm critter sitting, 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 burros. All sweet. Fun. Took Maya to vet as she has been licking her front and back legs and chewing back toenails. Got medicine. Hope it works.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Beautiful scene!


Cashmeregma said:


> Captured this a few minutes ago. Strange thing is that it is evening and this is the East where we get our sunrise. Almost looks like the sun is behind these clouds but that is not the case. We had hail today but I am very thankful the sun came out. I was sitting watching tv and lazing around as I was plumb tired out and saw these clouds in the top windows and was quite struck by them, enough to actually make me move. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> They happened to Julie too at the start of a KTP, I think it's some kind of glitch.


I know Ohio Joy doesn't agree with me- but I do feel it is something to do with the new software, thanks for the corroboration, Kate.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> From me too.


And me- re: happy travels for Margaret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Love this, Julie!


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know Ohio Joy doesn't agree with me- but I do feel it is something to do with the new software, thanks for the corroboration, Kate.


Maybe a bit if both . I know the smilies I use from my iPad don't show up as smilies on other computer / tablets ( certain makes ) they show up as funny symbols or numbers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Maybe a bit if both . I know the smilies I use from my iPad don't show up as smilies on other computer / tablets ( certain makes ) they show up as funny symbols or numbers


I had never experienced it with such annoying persistence until I added the photos to my text, that day. Admin. was of the opinion it had something to do with having copied, and pasted out of Word. But in my opinion the new software is NOT perfect, although most of the time I like the changes- especially, what one can now do with one's photos. I don't mind the ten image limit.


----------



## Pup lover (May 17, 2012)

Waiting to have stress test done would appreciate good thoughts and prayers


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heading away for the weekend soon- the town David grew up in is having its 150th birthday celebrations this weekend so have family members from around the country coming down for it. So I likely won't be around for a few days.


Enjoy!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Waiting to have stress test done would appreciate good thoughts and prayers


On the way to you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Waiting to have stress test done would appreciate good thoughts and prayers


Of course- good thoughts winging their way to you.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Pup lover said:


> Waiting to have stress test done would appreciate good thoughts and prayers


Good luck Dawn . Will be thinking of you


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Waiting to have stress test done would appreciate good thoughts and prayers


Thoughts and prayers heading your way!????????


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've never had it happen on KP, till after the new software went in, Joy.


I kept getting ever more A's when I was labelling my Galápagos pics on here. Assumed it was to do with the accent


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Unfortunately they are expected to live on that! My DH's check is only about $250 more and if he didn't keep working and we also have my disability check and my teacher retirement we would be destitute. It is ridiculous.


darowil said:


> What a clever idea to make the runner usable all year. I agree the cream background isn't brilliant but better than bright orange. Restrict the colours scheme slightly that way!
> The dogs look wonderful.
> 
> And Happy Birthday to your DH. Are peole really expected to live on that? Don't think you could that here no matter how careful you were.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You have them Pup lover. Keep us posted.


Pup lover said:


> Waiting to have stress test done would appreciate good thoughts and prayers


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Adding my prayers and positive thoughts Dawn. ((((Hugs))))


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, that's a powerful version, I loved it, thank you for the link.


Thanks for introducing me to such a brilliant version of an old favourite, Sam.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> You have them Pup lover. Keep us posted.


And from me too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Waiting to have stress test done would appreciate good thoughts and prayers


Oh Oh.....saying lots of prayers!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Finished the last of the mermaid tail blankets for Christmas. Still need to laundry it to "even out" some stitches (very noticeable in the center of the body). Here it is! I kept messing up the one side of the tail and must have done it 3 or 4 times; it's what happens when I knit too late into the night....LOL


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the last of the mermaid tail blankets for Christmas. Still need to laundry it to "even out" some stitches (very noticeable in the center of the body). Here it is! I kept messing up the one side of the tail and must have done it 3 or 4 times; it's what happens when I knit too late into the night....LOL


Gwen it's great! Once laundered will be perfect. It will be used a lot too!????


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Unfortunately they are expected to live on that! My DH's check is only about $250 more and if he didn't keep working and we also have my disability check and my teacher retirement we would be destitute. It is ridiculous.


http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/22/average-retiree-will-see-social-securtiy-benefit-decrease.html

According to CNBC article, the average Social Security check is around $1340/month and with the small cost of living increase and increase in Medicare Part B premiums for 2017, the actual amount taken home will be less than in 2016 - so not even a fixed income anymore--a decreasing one. The US Social Security System was not designed to be a full retirement/income replacement fund - but with the loss of company provided pension plans and other savings/economy issues, it's what's left for many as their only income. It's one of the reasons I'm so passionate about installing 401(k) plans and getting employees to enroll whatever they can into them and take advantage of employer matching contributions - the time value of money and compounding is a powerful concept and one better taken advantage of when young. It's so important - Social Security is not sustainable and I can't see our two government parties ever agreeing on what to do and God help us if it's ever privatized and put into the market risk pool!

And, it's why I encourage so many Seniors to take advantage of all of the programs they possibly can - if you haven't already, check out with your State to see what's available to help offset cost of heating your home, relief in property taxes, free license plate renewals, free bus/train passes. Most local city offices have people who can access software programs to enter your data into a program which will then determine all of the services you may be eligible to receive. I've seen it make such a difference in peoples' lives.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the last of the mermaid tail blankets for Christmas. Still need to laundry it to "even out" some stitches (very noticeable in the center of the body). Here it is! I kept messing up the one side of the tail and must have done it 3 or 4 times; it's what happens when I knit too late into the night....LOL


I've enjoyed seeing the tails take shape...what a lot of work; you'll soon be co-Ninja Knitter with Mel, Sonja, and so many others.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the last of the mermaid tail blankets for Christmas. Still need to laundry it to "even out" some stitches (very noticeable in the center of the body). Here it is! I kept messing up the one side of the tail and must have done it 3 or 4 times; it's what happens when I knit too late into the night....LOL


It's beautiful Gwen , love the colour


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have read a bit this week but busier than usual this week. Thanks for all the birthday greetings this week. I had a good birthday until my DH's vehicle broke down while I was driving it. Oh well. I did some meals for Bella's family this week and I am working some overtime this week also.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love the tail Gwen. Looking forward to seeing your shark as well. You are going to be the bestest Grandma in the world this Christmas. Well I know you already are but you know what I mean☺

Greg came at 130 am and stayed til 8am. 
He will be back later today to do something with Gage. Gage will be surprised. Looks like such a sunny day out there????

Gage finally went to sleep around 1130 last night and it is 10 10am and he is still asleep. ????????????
First night since he has gone the whole night without waking up once. Woot woot.????

Sounds like he might be stirring. Lol.????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Waiting to have stress test done would appreciate good thoughts and prayers


You've got them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the last of the mermaid tail blankets for Christmas. Still need to laundry it to "even out" some stitches (very noticeable in the center of the body). Here it is! I kept messing up the one side of the tail and must have done it 3 or 4 times; it's what happens when I knit too late into the night....LOL


That looks splendid even before you "dress" it! The tail shaping is really effective and I love the rich golden colour, perfect for a superior mermaid. Wish I dared get away with one for myself but I don't think I could live with the comments I'd get :sm06: :sm16:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, I frequently get those weird symbol thingies on other sites and in personal emails--mostly from friends who use a PC which is sometimes unreadable or unacceptable to this Mac--situations which have nothing to do with the new programing for KTP. And, yes, it does startle and take a bit to figure out what was truly intended to be typed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'm using an iPad & ive had my smilies change to weird symbols lately when I post here, maybe I should just stop using them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I can't even begin to tell you how happy I am that you quit also!
> My Cousin's wife had made a wreath with clear beads, it was pretty much the color gold from appliances in the 70's. :sm06:


Isn't that disgusting. Friend of ours bought my Dads house, they both smoked (both are now deceased, her from cancer at 52 & him in an accident )& the whole house was yellow brown inside, gross


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i love this version. --- sam
> 
> http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=the%20sound%20of%20silence


I've seen that before, beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> What a clever idea to make the runner usable all year. I agree the cream background isn't brilliant but better than bright orange. Restrict the colours scheme slightly that way!
> The dogs look wonderful.
> 
> And Happy Birthday to your DH. Are peole really expected to live on that? Don't think you could that here no matter how careful you were.


There are some other programs you can qualify for if you have no other income or savings but I think if you have absolutely nothing you can get $1100/ month & I don't know who could live on that! The low income senior housing in town bases rent on your income-25% up to a maximum & there are some prescription drug subsidies. Probably people could survive in a small town on that but in cities the rents are so high.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heading away for the weekend soon- the town David grew up in is having its 150th birthday celebrations this weekend so have family members from around the country coming down for it. So I likely won't be around for a few days.


Have fun & safe travels


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is half what I get.


No wonder you struggle to make ends meet, your rent takes most of that doesn't it?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Waiting to have stress test done would appreciate good thoughts and prayers


For you or your mom? Hope all goes well


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't this a good idea


Great idea. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the last of the mermaid tail blankets for Christmas. Still need to laundry it to "even out" some stitches (very noticeable in the center of the body). Here it is! I kept messing up the one side of the tail and must have done it 3 or 4 times; it's what happens when I knit too late into the night....LOL


Looks great, Gwen, I'm sure your GKs will be thrilled.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/22/average-retiree-will-see-social-securtiy-benefit-decrease.html
> 
> According to CNBC article, the average Social Security check is around $1340/month and with the small cost of living increase and increase in Medicare Part B premiums for 2017, the actual amount taken home will be less than in 2016 - so not even a fixed income anymore--a decreasing one. The US Social Security System was not designed to be a full retirement/income replacement fund - but with the loss of company provided pension plans and other savings/economy issues, it's what's left for many as their only income. It's one of the reasons I'm so passionate about installing 401(k) plans and getting employees to enroll whatever they can into them and take advantage of employer matching contributions - the time value of money and compounding is a powerful concept and one better taken advantage of when young. It's so important - Social Security is not sustainable and I can't see our two government parties ever agreeing on what to do and God help us if it's ever privatized and put into the market risk pool!
> 
> And, it's why I encourage so many Seniors to take advantage of all of the programs they possibly can - if you haven't already, check out with your State to see what's available to help offset cost of heating your home, relief in property taxes, free license plate renewals, free bus/train passes. Most local city offices have people who can access software programs to enter your data into a program which will then determine all of the services you may be eligible to receive. I've seen it make such a difference in peoples' lives.


Great advise, we have programs for prescription drugs but I don't think we have property tax or liscence rebates. There are senior rates for buses but in our area they aren't much help as the bus doesn't run daily so unless they have some place to stay in the city they need accommodations so more expensive than getting someone to drive them.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Melody, hope you got some rest. Good that Gage also got a good rest without mess.

Well, I better get moving, need to make birthday cake. DS & family are coming for supper, GDs birthday today, she will be 5, they had her party yesterday as she had school & since DH was away yesterday I decided to do supper tonight.

We are getting light snow & there is a skif of new stuff on the ground. ???? We are still supposed to get better weather but I'm not holding my breathe


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the last of the mermaid tail blankets for Christmas. Still need to laundry it to "even out" some stitches (very noticeable in the center of the body). Here it is! I kept messing up the one side of the tail and must have done it 3 or 4 times; it's what happens when I knit too late into the night....LOL


Looks great! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I kept getting ever more A's when I was labelling my Galápagos pics on here. Assumed it was to do with the accent


It is a real bummer, isn't it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the last of the mermaid tail blankets for Christmas. Still need to laundry it to "even out" some stitches (very noticeable in the center of the body). Here it is! I kept messing up the one side of the tail and must have done it 3 or 4 times; it's what happens when I knit too late into the night....LOL


That does look good Gwen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No wonder you struggle to make ends meet, your rent takes most of that doesn't it?


Yes, the Rent is greater than the basic amount- I live on the 'top-ups'.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the last of the mermaid tail blankets for Christmas. Still need to laundry it to "even out" some stitches (very noticeable in the center of the body). Here it is! I kept messing up the one side of the tail and must have done it 3 or 4 times; it's what happens when I knit too late into the night....LOL


Very nice, Gwen. Lovely bright colour.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.cnbc.com/2016/08/22/average-retiree-will-see-social-securtiy-benefit-decrease.html
> 
> According to CNBC article, the average Social Security check is around $1340/month and with the small cost of living increase and increase in Medicare Part B premiums for 2017, the actual amount taken home will be less than in 2016 - so not even a fixed income anymore--a decreasing one. The US Social Security System was not designed to be a full retirement/income replacement fund - but with the loss of company provided pension plans and other savings/economy issues, it's what's left for many as their only income. It's one of the reasons I'm so passionate about installing 401(k) plans and getting employees to enroll whatever they can into them and take advantage of employer matching contributions - the time value of money and compounding is a powerful concept and one better taken advantage of when young. It's so important - Social Security is not sustainable and I can't see our two government parties ever agreeing on what to do and God help us if it's ever privatized and put into the market risk pool!
> 
> And, it's why I encourage so many Seniors to take advantage of all of the programs they possibly can - if you haven't already, check out with your State to see what's available to help offset cost of heating your home, relief in property taxes, free license plate renewals, free bus/train passes. Most local city offices have people who can access software programs to enter your data into a program which will then determine all of the services you may be eligible to receive. I've seen it make such a difference in peoples' lives.


Wow, I don't even get half that. :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Love the tail Gwen. Looking forward to seeing your shark as well. You are going to be the bestest Grandma in the world this Christmas. Well I know you already are but you know what I mean☺
> 
> Greg came at 130 am and stayed til 8am.
> He will be back later today to do something with Gage. Gage will be surprised. Looks like such a sunny day out there????
> ...


I hope things went well with Greg. Great that he will be spending time with Gage today.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Greg showed up about 11:15am and the 3 of us had breakfast then went for a walk to the Dollorama. Found Gage a new mask for Halloween on Monday. Greg left about 130ish. We all enjoyed our time together today ☺ 

I decided to put on Gages mask. Spooky ???? ???? ????


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry, everyone, I have 3 grandchildren staying over and have fallen way behind with KTP. Last night I managed to finish a washcloth with my Lily Sugar n Cream, using the Almost Lost Washcloth pattern I found on Ravelry - I chose it because it was sort of star shaped, so seemed Christmassy! It was actually a fun pattern to knit, so I may end up with one for every season! I will post a picture when I can, but that will probably be the next KTP! Loud noises coming from upstairs - must go and investigate!????????????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Sorry, everyone, I have 3 grandchildren staying over and have fallen way behind with KTP. Last night I managed to finish a washcloth with my Lily Sugar n Cream, using the Almost Lost Washcloth pattern I found on Ravelry - I chose it because it was sort of star shaped, so seemed Christmassy! It was actually a fun pattern to knit, so I may end up with one for every season! I will post a picture when I can, but that will probably be the next KTP! Loud noises coming from upstairs - must go and investigate!????????????


Kids!

Glad the washcloth is a nice one- I've just done an absolutely basic, cast on three, and increase at beginning of row to 60, then decrease- it is in candy cane colours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg showed up about 11:15am and the 3 of us had breakfast then went for a walk to the Dollorama. Found Gage a new mask for Halloween on Monday. Greg left about 130ish. We all enjoyed our time together today ☺
> 
> I decided to put on Gages mask. Spooky ???? ???? ????


Agreed!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just go back from shopping with middle DGD. We were out for about 3 hours and now I'm really tired. *Julie* just sent you an email. Going to take a nap now. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just go back from shopping with middle DGD. We were out for about 3 hours and now I'm really tired. *Julie* just sent you an email. Going to take a nap now. TTYL


I spotted it, Gwen- I've have replied to it!


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Kids!
> 
> Glad the washcloth is a nice one- I've just done an absolutely basic, cast on three, and increase at beginning of row to 60, then decrease- it is in candy cane colours.


Yes, I will probably do something like that with the remaining yarn. The one I made used 32g, and I have 26g left, so I will have to play it by ear on the next one! Seems silly to put so much thought into something so utilitarian, but on the other hand, it is part of the environment in which we live, so why not?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, I don't even get half that. :sm13: :sm13:


When I worked with our local seniors, their average was closer to $1000 and that's very difficult to get by. It helps if they own their homes, but property taxes are awful in our area.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, I like that song. Though having The Sound of Silence be a song is a bit of an oxymoron.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that too - she was a sweetie. bentley brought her up in one of his off the cuff (three year old) conversations the other day. i was surprised that he remembered. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> LOL! I thought you were missing Hickory looking at them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have a great time margaret and take lots of pictures. --- sam



darowil said:


> Heading away for the weekend soon- the town David grew up in is having its 150th birthday celebrations this weekend so have family members from around the country coming down for it. So I likely won't be around for a few days.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

zooming you way dawn --- sam



Pup lover said:


> Waiting to have stress test done would appreciate good thoughts and prayers


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

We had rain earlier!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking tail gwen - love the color. maybe you should crochet a flower to sew on one of the top corners. --- sam




Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the last of the mermaid tail blankets for Christmas. Still need to laundry it to "even out" some stitches (very noticeable in the center of the body). Here it is! I kept messing up the one side of the tail and must have done it 3 or 4 times; it's what happens when I knit too late into the night....LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

isn't that called "grandma's favorite dishrag"? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Kids!
> 
> Glad the washcloth is a nice one- I've just done an absolutely basic, cast on three, and increase at beginning of row to 60, then decrease- it is in candy cane colours.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm a little early, but please come and join me here for this week's Tea Party.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-430608-1.html#9822456


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I will probably do something like that with the remaining yarn. The one I made used 32g, and I have 26g left, so I will have to play it by ear on the next one! Seems silly to put so much thought into something so utilitarian, but on the other hand, it is part of the environment in which we live, so why not?


Indeed- I do like my hand knitted cloths!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> isn't that called "grandma's favorite dishrag"? --- sam


I think they do call it that- it has nice stretchy edges.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> Greg showed up about 11:15am and the 3 of us had breakfast then went for a walk to the Dollorama. Found Gage a new mask for Halloween on Monday. Greg left about 130ish. We all enjoyed our time together today ☺
> 
> I decided to put on Gages mask. Spooky ???? ???? ????


Sounds like you had a good day. Tis spooky.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, as promised, pics of my yarn haul from yesterday, I could have taken more, but there wasn't much more I wanted.
One picture of the whole lot, then pictures up closer.


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, as promised, pics of my yarn haul from yesterday, I could have taken more, but there wasn't much more I wanted.
> One picture of the whole lot, then pictures up closer.


Wow what a haul! Super colors for sure! Do you already have plans for some of them? Enjoy every bit of it!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, as promised, pics of my yarn haul from yesterday, I could have taken more, but there wasn't much more I wanted.
> One picture of the whole lot, then pictures up closer.


????????????????????????????????????????
Scoooooooooooore


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully they will just transfer over, but you never can tell, it would really not make Cabela's customers into loyal Bass Pro customers if they lose a bunch of points in the buyout. I think I'd have done like you, spend a bunch when I could.


I am waiting to see if we get any information in the mail. Might even try going to their web sites to see if I can find anything out.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, getting any off would be a bonus now. I overheard one of our neighbors saying he didn't think any would be good if harvested in spring as it would have mouse poop in it that couldn't be separated out & that would make it unsellable
> .
> I will look up my pressure cooker book next time I'm downstairs for the times & pressure


Thanks. I would appreciate it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kate, I'm glad you're feeling better, food allergies are such weird things, seems to me the more often you have a reaction, the less it takes to cause trouble, now I always ask when I'm out for a meal if things have peppers in as I've been burned more than once finding peppers in things I wouldn't dream would have them in.
> 
> Melody, I'm glad you got some rest without the help of pills, I'd say that means you are getting better & as you said, don't need to be addicted to them. After my poor sleep night before last, I slept like the dead last night.
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday to your DH. Hope they had a good visit with the uncle.

Love the table runner and the cross stitch. Great work!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> Wal-Mart Senior Greeter
> 
> Young people forget that we old people had a career before we retired.....
> 
> ...


oops! :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Isn't this a good idea


Loved seeing this on the digest this morning. What a great idea. I have quite a few around here. Use those and tiny elastics for Arriana. Guess they will be getting repurposed! :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it is! Thanks for posting this; I'm going to pick some of these clips up (if I remember) when out shopping with DGD.


Dollar Tree will have a bunch of them. Much cheaper than anywhere else!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Julie, I frequently get those weird symbol thingies on other sites and in personal emails--mostly from friends who use a PC which is sometimes unreadable or unacceptable to this Mac--situations which have nothing to do with the new programing for KTP. And, yes, it does startle and take a bit to figure out what was truly intended to be typed.
> 
> Ohio Joy


There is another forum I am on that we have had issues with the weird symbols for years. If a recipe or something was typed up in Microsoft Word, then copied and pasted to the forum, we would get the weird symbols, which made reading recipes very difficult. It didn't even need to have been typed in Word, it could be any word document program that it happened with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I'm knitting patching swatches for the first pair of ankle length socks I knitted for Susan several years ago. They're a favorite pair and the weather has turned quite cold for this time of year; she would like to have them back and soon!! First time to knit much since we went to Illinois late in September.
> 
> Ohio Joy :sm03: :sm03: :sm03:


That's what I'm doing! I have a screw in one of the metal strips that go from carpet to linoleum that has a rough screw in it that I need to find and smooth out. I have several pair that I need to fix because the screw caught the sock. And it's getting plenty cold here, also! I went out the to RV to find some that I had left in there so I would have socks for the next few days.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I was so tired tonight that at first I didn't want to go, but didn't want to have to tell teach that I wasn't up to it and so glad that we went, I feel a little refreshed for it, got a new song to work on, "The Sound Of Silence", fairly easy really but fun and I know he's going to make it harder next week. :sm16:


Glad you went. You have worked so hard the last few days to clean out your aunt's house, you deserved the break. I love that song.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Heading away for the weekend soon- the town David grew up in is having its 150th birthday celebrations this weekend so have family members from around the country coming down for it. So I likely won't be around for a few days.


Have fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Pup lover said:


> Waiting to have stress test done would appreciate good thoughts and prayers


Sending those good thoughts and prayers right now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Finished the last of the mermaid tail blankets for Christmas. Still need to laundry it to "even out" some stitches (very noticeable in the center of the body). Here it is! I kept messing up the one side of the tail and must have done it 3 or 4 times; it's what happens when I knit too late into the night....LOL


Love it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have read a bit this week but busier than usual this week. Thanks for all the birthday greetings this week. I had a good birthday until my DH's vehicle broke down while I was driving it. Oh well. I did some meals for Bella's family this week and I am working some overtime this week also.


Glad you had a god birthday, except for the vehicle break down. Hope it was quickly, easily, and inexpensively fixed.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm using an iPad & ive had my smilies change to weird symbols lately when I post here, maybe I should just stop using them.


Are you using the smiley symbols provided on the iPad, or the ones provided here? You should be fine if you use the ones here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, I will probably do something like that with the remaining yarn. The one I made used 32g, and I have 26g left, so I will have to play it by ear on the next one! Seems silly to put so much thought into something so utilitarian, but on the other hand, it is part of the environment in which we live, so why not?


If you have a kitchen scale, keep weighing the left over as you knit the next cloth, and at just under the half way point, start your decreases.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, as promised, pics of my yarn haul from yesterday, I could have taken more, but there wasn't much more I wanted.
> One picture of the whole lot, then pictures up closer.


 :sm06: Good selection!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> Wow what a haul! Super colors for sure! Do you already have plans for some of them? Enjoy every bit of it!


You came out wonderfully. Enjoy!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> If you have a kitchen scale, keep weighing the left over as you knit the next cloth, and at just under the half way point, start your decreases.


That was exactly my thoughts just before my computer went off on its own tangent. Sure hope it has truly found its way home now.

Ohio Joy :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, as promised, pics of my yarn haul from yesterday, I could have taken more, but there wasn't much more I wanted.
> One picture of the whole lot, then pictures up closer.


Wow you did well there Kaye . You will have to get busy busy now


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, as promised, pics of my yarn haul from yesterday, I could have taken more, but there wasn't much more I wanted.
> One picture of the whole lot, then pictures up closer.


Wow! That's going to keep you busy for years....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've enjoyed seeing the tails take shape...what a lot of work; you'll soon be co-Ninja Knitter with Mel, Sonja, and so many others.


Ditto.... Re Gwen.... :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS, what a gorgeous heirloom. I'm so impressed. Just gorgeous.


----------

